# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Mummy's Mask (OOC)

## Gwynfrid

Welcome to the Mummy's Mask OOC thread!

I greatly appreciate this opportunity to play with you guys, and hope we will have a long-lasting, enjoyable game.

The first couple of posts here is where the in-game information will be stored, including additional info about the setting, NPCs, loot and any other reference data. If you really like or dislike something in the game, or have concerns about how I'm handling things, please let me know. To make sure this game to be fun for everyone, feedback is very helpful.

*Characters*

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Init*
*AC*
*TAC*
*FFAC*
*CMD*
*Fort*
*Refl*
*Will*
*HP*

DarkOne7141981
Vershab Fethi
Human (M)
Arcanist
+11
15
11
14
13
+4
+4
+7
57

JWallyR
Lehasti Gesmeha
Human (F)
Paladin
+1
19
11
18
24
+13
+7
+9
98

Farmerbink
Turi
Human (M)
Fighter/Rogue
+5
22
16
17
22
+9
+11
+7
88

JWallyR
Azkin
Human (M)
Cleric
+2
19
12
17
18
+9
+5
+10
57

Starbin
Natala
Ifrit (F)
Oracle
+8
21
15
17
23
+6
+8
+9
72

SanguinePenguin
Vlarga al-Lamashten
Gnoll (F)
Bloodrager
+1
19
8
25
+14
+5
+8
+5
100




Deceased or retired characters

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Init*
*AC*
*TAC*
*FFAC*
*CMD*
*Fort*
*Refl*
*Will*
*HP*

CleverDragon
Calathon Amradi
Elf (M)
Alchemist
+4
18
14
14
19
+6
+10
+5
38

Farmerbink
Grekka Cailean
Half-orc (F)
Warpriest
+4
18
12
16
20
+9
+6
+10
55

Farmerbink
Grekka Cailean
Half-orc (F)
Inquisitor
+5
20
12
18
18
+8
+5
+9
44

Untarr
Menedes IX Tombguard
Dwarf (M)
Zen Archer Monk
+2
18
17
16
22
+8
+7
+9
57

Inspector Valin
Tabiry / Sunset
Aasimar (F)
Vigilante
+5
22
15
17
24
+3
+11
+7
47



*Osirion*

Locations visited thus far: Wati, Tephu, Crook River, Parched Dunes desert, and Ipeq.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*Tephu*

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




1: Medina
2: Inn of the Desert Winds
3: Plaza of the Bright Horizons
4: Great Library
5: Sanctuary of Nethys
6: Eye of the Heavens
7: Academy of Scribes
8: Houses of Order and Wisdom
9: Gate of the Moon
10: Gate of the Sun
11: Dark Depository




*Wati*

Wati is the city where our story begins. All of the background below is known to all characters who spent most of their lives in Wati. More detailed information may be available to characters with Knowledge(Local) ranks.

*Spoiler: Wati, the half-city*
Show

*WATI, THE HALF-CITY*

The city of Wati sits on a sandstone shelf at the confluence of the Asp and Crook rivers, which provide it with building materials, rich farmland, and deep harbors sufficient to support a settlement three times its size. But even with its tenacious citizens, abundant fish and game, and thriving marketplaces fueled by the most important rivers in Osirion, Wati is forever a city better known for its dead than for its living. Behind sanctified walls, an entire quarter of the city quietly sits as a massive, urban tomb. Shops, schools, markets, and estates serve as eternal resting places for those lost to madness and disease. To manage such an immense project, the citys entire economy shifted to the industry of interment. Almost 1,800 years after the necropoliss inception, many of Watis residents continue to serve the citys funeral industry, either directly as embalmers, undertakers, and clerics of Pharasma, or indirectly by crafting the myriad grave goods all Osirians hope to carry with them into the afterlife. Death has become the citys lifeblood, and Wati prospers from its morbid specialty. 

*HISTORY* 
In 1608 ar, *Pharaoh Djederet II* ordered the construction of a grand city to mark the birthplace of the Osirions greatest natural resource: the *River Sphinx*, springing from the confluence of the *Asp* and the *Crook*. With its early foundations magically laid by the church of *Nethys*, the city sprang to life within just a year. Named Wati, the riverside town soon dominated trade across southern Osirion. Hardwoods and spices from Katapesh and the Mwangi Expanse bound for *Sothis*, and manufactured goods and luxuries from the nations surrounding the Inner Sea bound for Osirions southern territories, all paused long enough in Watis warehouses and markets to make its citizens famously wealthy. For centuries, Wati endured through political upheaval and the births and deaths of entire dynasties as it dominated its younger sister cities of *An* and *Tephu*. 
But Watis destiny was forever warped in 2499 ar, when the cult of *Lamashtu* unleashed the *Plague of Madness* among the citys thriving populace. Many of those whom the fever did not immediately kill were driven to murderous insanity, and within months, more than half the city had fallen in painful, anguished death. Most of the survivors fled Wati to make new homes elsewhere, but a stubborn minority remained behind, determined to reclaim their city. But even once the plague had run its course, their livelihoods collapsed as An and Tephu took over Watis once-exclusive trade routes, and their floundering community struggled against recurring outbreaks of the undead from the citys many abandoned buildings-turned-tombs. 
It took almost half a millennium for Watis fortunes to reverse thanks to the church of *Pharasma*. With the tacit permission of Osirions Keleshiite sultan, a Pharasmin priest named *Nefru Shepses* marched on Wati in 2953 ar with a small army of alchemists, masons, and morticians under his banner, intent on consecrating the entire city to the Lady of Graves, beginning with a new, monumental temple to Pharasma called the *Grand Mausoleum*. Over the next 30 years, Nefru Shepses and his followers recovered the bodies of those slaughtered in the Plague of Madness from their hasty, makeshift graves and the Pharasmins walled off that portion of the city that had been abandoned, transforming it into a metropolis of makeshift tombs. Thousands of corpses were given formal burial rites and reinterred in this dead copy of the living city, which continues to serve as Watis necropolis today. 
The consecration of the city and its necropolis revitalized Wati, and though it never reclaimed its dominance among the cities of the south, over the next 1,700 years Wati grew until its *necropolis*once more than half of the city took up less than a quarter of the citys total area. Today, long after the necropoliss completion, Wati continues to produce a great variety of grave goods for Osirions honored dead. A steady stream of burial figures, canopic jars, embalming fluids, prayer books, and sarcophagi sail downstream on the Sphinx, outpacing Watis crop and textile exports. Even Watis criminal underworld revolves around death, as competing gangs regularly raid the necropolis for valuables and even human carrion. 

*CITY OF THE LIVING* 
From the tidy Midwife district to the mazelike streets of Asp, Watis citizens appreciate life in ways that only come from respecting the dead. Taverns, dance halls, bathhouses, and game parlors dot as many corners as shops and artisans, and Watis boulevards and markets teem with life under the hot Osirian sun. 

*DISTRICTS*
Wati is divided into six districts, with its necropolis serving as an unofficial seventh district. 

*Asp*: This long, winding district of low buildings and twisting alleyways runs along Watis southern edge. Asp was built without the planning or engineering insight of Watis core, making navigation difficult for newcomers. Few of Asps residents think of themselves as members of a common community the way inhabitants of Midwife or Morning Sun might. Instead, the district is a loose alliance of dozens of blocks, neighborhoods, and streets all pursuing their own agendas. These associations hold bitter rivalries as well, usually along economic lines, which run from the well-off estates in the west to the slums of mud-brick hovels huddling against the walls of the necropolis in the east. 

*Bargetown*: Watis unwashed masses, heretics, and down-on-their-luck foreigners gather in this semipermanent floating district literally built atop the River Sphinx. Lashed vessels replace buildings, and narrow planks and rope railings make up Bargetowns rickety streets. Each family maintains its own tiny barge or keelboat, and joins the community for years or for only a few days, meaning Bargetowns layout is constantly in flux. The downtrodden bargers supply most of Watis fish and shellfish, drawn from the Sphinxs sacred waters. The crocodiles and giant crayfish that prowl the river are a constant threat to the bargers, scavenging leftovers, waste, and the occasional drunk who falls into the water. 
Bargetown hosts most of Watis smuggling operations, as its residents are mostly ignored and anonymous in the eyes of Watis mainland citizens.  
Bargetown is a dangerous place, and not merely for its criminal element. Disease spreads quickly, and the city guards are quick to sever the ropes securing Bargetowns boats to shore at the first sign of plague. Fire is also a constant worry on the poorly maintained collection of wood, rags, and pitch. 

*Midwife*: The district of Midwife is the heart of Wati, cradling most of the citys temples, markets, and professional artisans. Along with the necropolis, Midwife is the oldest of Watis districts, with a history stretching back to the citys founding, and its residents take pride in maintaining their ancient community. Midwifes buildings, carved from stone and towering two to six stories tall, reflect the grandeur of Osirions First Age, and house a wide variety of apartments, shops, and workshops. 

*Morning Sun*: The majority of Watis noble estates sit on a small rise west of Midwife called Morning Sun, so named because the district enjoys the first touch of the suns rays at dawn. Morning Sun is Watis least populous district, containing a mere two dozen wealthy estates that consist of palatial homes, storage buildings, servants quarters, orchards, vineyards, and a handful of lavish apartmentsall of which are colorful, well maintained, and surrounded with lush gardens and statuary. Morning Sun is the home of two major noble families who squabble for dominance in local politics. The older, conservative *Mahfre* family enjoys the support of many of Watis longtime residents and those who look to the past, while the *Okhenti* family holds the hearts of romantics, the young, and many newcomers to the city. 
The Mahfre family was one of the stubborn remnants who stayed in Wati following the Plague of Madness, rallying their fellow citizens when times got hard and overseeing the citys management in the absence of official leadership from Sothis. Their influence has declined in the centuries since the coming of the Pharasmins and the rebirth of the city, but the familys loyalty and bravery in Watis darkest hours all but guarantees the Mahfres will always have a place in the local government. The familys current matriarch, *Damej Mahfre*, sits on the city council and revels in her ancestors legacy while resenting the influx of lowborn outsiders into her city. 
The Okhenti family, on the other hand, fled Wati after the Plague of Madness, journeying through northern Garund and across the Inner Sea. A noble family with no lands or people to govern, the Okhentis finally returned to Wati alongside Nefru Shepses and the church of Pharasma. Today, the house of Okhenti has its fingers in most of Watis trade and counting houses, and many acolytes at the Sanctum of Silver and Gold are either distant relations or adopted family members. The Okhentis still send their young scions to study abroad and bring back fresh new ideas and contacts to govern with a wider perspective. Critics accuse the family of being globetrotting dilettantes with no concern for their hometown, while proponents claim the Okhentis bring new lifeblood to Watis markets. The familys swaggering, middle-aged patriarch, *Ahbehn Okhenti*, spent his youth as an adventurer in Absalom and Thuvia, and does little to convince detractors of his familys competence. Ahbehns roguish charms have earned him both a reputation as a ladies man around town. 

*Outer Farms*: West of Wati, beyond the stable sandstone shelf on which the city rests, miles of silty, verdant farmland stretch along the banks of the Crook River. Barley, beans, cabbage, cucumbers, flax, garlic, melons, and millet fill Watis fields, but onions reign supreme on nearly every farm. Watis residents believe that onions are a gift from Pharasma. Beyond being a representation of the Great Beyond, the onions stalk represents life, while the bulbs persistence represents the many stages of a souls growth before, during, and after mortal existence. Many local recipes incorporate one or more varieties of onion, and embalmers across Osirion stuff onions into the chests or eyes of the dead. Most farms also support a small stand of date palms or pomegranate trees, as well as goats and chickens. Larger livestock like oxen are considered an affectation of the rich or out-of-touch foreigners, and any farmer investing in them opens herself up for ridicule. Livestock must be brought inside or otherwise protected for several weeks every summer when the rivers flood, making large animals more trouble than theyre worth. 
Most of the regions farmers are composed of independent families, though they tithe a percentage of their crops to the pharaoh, whose wisdom and counsel with the spirits ensures the yearly flood and the rich silt it delivers. Watis haty-a, or governor, collects these tithes as the pharaohs representative, and his surveyors spend the end of each summer measuring and marking each farm after the annual floods shift the land. Small intrigues abound just before autumn, as farmers beg, bribe, and cajole bureaucrats to enlarge their properties or squabble over strange treasures washed ashore by the floodwaters. 

*The Veins*: Nestled between Midwife and Bargetown, Watis harbor district stacks block upon block with woodcarvers, tar kilns, warehouses, and whatever shanties can be crammed between them. Its myriad shallow canals breed unabating clouds of insects, the bites of which spot the bodies of the locals, who stain their hands and cheeks with pitch to repel the pests. 

*NOTABLE LOCATIONS* 
The following are some of the more notable locations found in the living city of Wati. 

*Getwahbs Tarworks*: The largest and most profitable business in the Veins ironically has little to do with shipping. Instead, the sprawling, brick structure belonging to Getwahb Zet houses dozens of enormous kilns and cauldrons. Day and night, Getwahbs dwarven and human workforce process wood shipped down the Crook River into tar, charcoal, and wood alcohol for the citys other industries. With Watis reliance on barge traffic, fired bricks, and embalming, the old dwarfs venture has paid off, making him one of Watis richest citizens and giving him unparalleled influence along the waterfront. While city politics bore the aging engineer, the same cant be said for his eldest daughter, *Meehr Zet*, who eagerly spends her fathers money to buy her way into high society events. 

*Golden Lake*: Separating the Grand Mausoleum from the Sunburst Market, this artificial pool takes its name from the coating of gold dust cast over its surface each year on the *Day of Bones*. The lake also houses a rare breed of white *crocodiles* that are sacred to Watis Pharasmin church. Regularly fed and cared for, these long-lived cousins of the more dangerous crocodiles found in Osirions rivers pose little threat to tourists or residents. Crocodile Keeper *Neb-at* demonstrates an uncanny control over the sacred beasts. 

*Grand Mausoleum*: Rivaled in size and importance only by the High Temple of Pharasma in Sothis, Watis temple of Pharasma dominates the cityscape and handles the business of the citys births and deaths, as well as the details that occur in between. Since the Lady of Graves eclipsed Nethys and Abadar as Watis patron deity, her followers have assumed control over much of the citys infrastructure, and have combined the Grand Mausoleum into a cross between a house of worship and city hall. All final decisions are still made by the city council and overseen by the haty-athe pharaohs personal representativebut council meetings and the day-to-day affairs of state are held within the sprawling complex. The temples high priestess, *Sebti the Crocodile*, rose to power from the common rabble. Daughter of the previous keeper of Pharasmas sacred crocodiles and largely self-educated, Sebti has been a constant thorn in the side of Watis nobles since assuming control of the church a decade ago. Preaching a doctrine of personal fulfillment rather than happiness, wealth, or achievement, Sebti invariably sides with the common citizenry on government matters, making her popular with the common folk. 
In addition to the temples clergy, the Grand Mausoleum hosts an arm of the militant wing of the church called the *Voices of the Spire*, dedicated to eradicating any undead within the citys sprawling necropolis. They are led by the humorless *Nakht Shepses*, a bastard son of the influential *Shepses* line. 

*Hall of Blessed Rebirth*: A multitude of professional funerary organizations once flourished in Wati before *Bahjut Everhand* took control of the citys influential embalmers guild. Most of the regions morticians, doctors, and alchemists have joined the guild, transforming the guildhall into an academy specializing in anatomy, chemistry, and medicine, and even tutoring exceptional students in alchemy and wizardry. While most of Watis residents give the school a wide berth, ambitious families across Osirion send their children to the Hall of Blessed Rebirth to master the Half-Citys techniques in medicine and embalming. 
Mistress Bahjut Everhand is a worshiper of *Anubis*, the ancient Osirian god of the dead, and the Hall of Blessed Rebirth contains a shrine devoted to the jackal-headed deity. Bahjut gained her epithet from her desiccated left hand. Rumors claim that she preserved the exquisitely mummified appendage while still an apprentice. Others claim the old crone mummified her heart as well, as shes never shown a hint of fear or compassion, even to the Pharasmins whose oversight she has come to resent. 

*House of the Pharaoh*: Watis massive and illustrious House of the Pharaoh is the pharaohs personal estate in the city. The palace hasnt seen a royal occupant in over 30 years, however, and the building functions as the center of Watis secular authoritythough in practice, more of the citys governance takes place at the Grand Mausoleum. While the pharaonic apartments remain empty, the rest of the estate buzzes with bureaucrats maintaining the citys property laws and economic records. *Oshep Kahmed*, the personal representative of *Pharaoh Khemet III*, serves as Watis *haty-a*, or governor, and head of the *city council*. 

*Insula Mater*: The prominence of Pharasmas faith in Wati attracts many expectant mothers to the city from outlying villages and regional settlements. Many of Pharasmas clerics donate time as caretakers and midwives at the Insula Mater, a temple, clinic, and dormitory for pregnant travelers and new mothers. Although eclipsed in importance by the Grand Mausoleum, the Insula Mater still enjoys a steady stream of donations and gifts from Watis wealthiest women. *Aunty Anjet Jehuti* leads the *Mothers Handmaidens*, the temples small, full-time staff of clerics and healers. 

*Menders Row*: While Watis sister city of An exports far more raw textiles, Wati dominates the trio of southern sister cities in the creation of finished garments, funerary wrappings, and rugs. Menders Rowmore often referred to as the Mend by localsis the core of Watis textile industry, stretching from the *Rising Phoenix* dye market for several blocks to the citys only textile mill, run by the *Essesh* family. Competitive pride keeps several dozen independent weavers shops churning out quality clothing at a steady pace and in a variety of hues. The Rising Phoenixs technique for creating a distinct reddish-purple dye from the local giant crayfish remains a closely guarded secret of the proprietors, *Shamihn Hep* and *Ohmun Kotem*, and ensures that Watis fashions stand out in markets as far-flung as Absalom. 

*Precinct of Left Eyes*: This retrofitted fortress houses Watis town guard. Long ago, Watis laws dealt only two punishments: gouging out the right eye, or death. Though these laws soon proved untenable, over the years, the locals nickname for the palace of justice came to be its official moniker. The precinct encloses guard barracks, a jail, and two dozen pillories used for public punishments for minor transgressions. Befitting a city obsessed with death, Watis criminal underworld revolves around the trade in grave goods and even the dead themselves. In response, the militant wing of the Pharasmin church, the Voices of the Spire, has taken over guarding the tombs in the city of the dead. 

*Sanctum of Silver and Gold*: This small, comfortable temple of Abadar has held sway over Watis economy for thousands of years, and has been rebuilt and remodeled dozens of times to accommodate the waning and waxing of Abadars appeal in the region. The result is a confusing layout that confounds visitors and faithful alike, but protects the temples vault like no guard ever could. The Sanctums leader, *Banker Anok Tejuht*, implies (but never outright states) that minotaurs stalk his temples forgotten corners, and at least one would-be burglar has been found at sunrise, mysteriously gored in the temples adytum. 

*Shrine of Wadjet*: When Pharaoh Djederet II ordered Watis construction, he laid a golden brick where the Asp and Crook rivers mingle to form the Sphinx. The priesthood of *Wadjet*, the ancient Osirian goddess sometimes revered as the embodiment of the River Sphinx, established a small shrine on the site and constructed a stone staircase on either side leading down into the water. Although Wadjets faith is no longer as popular as it was during the citys founding, the shrine remains, and most religious and civic festivals in Wati begin or end on these stairs and the plaza before them. Popular superstition claims that water drawn from the base of the stairs under the sun of the solstice has healing properties, and pilgrims come from across Osirion to make offerings and bathe in the first currents of the holy river. Even the priests of the Grand Mausoleum draw the water for their fonts from the stairs edge. 

*Sunburst Market*: This enormous open-air market forms the bustling heart of Wati. Decorated pillars mark out a regular grid, and various merchants hang attention-grabbing banners and samples of their wares from the painted sandstone columns. On busy days, the open plaza transforms into a maze of tents and tables that display goods ranging from artwork, cosmetics, and food to weapons, poisons, and magical tomes. Traveling merchants from neighboring cities often come to the sunburst market to ply their wares. In theory, all merchants must register with and pay a fee to Abadars Sanctum of Silver and Gold at the north end of the market, but in practice, as much as a quarter of Sunburst Markets retailers are squatters who move in and out of the city with all the oversight of the desert wind. Most of the fees the temple collects pay for the services of the so-called *Marketwives*, *Rekitre and Khipa Yannanza*, who patrol the market in daylight hours, watching for pickpockets and delivering swift justice to thieves. Anyone foolish enough to violate Abadars law under their gaze soon finds one of their hands added to the dozens already dangling from the plazas grisly Pillar of Second Thoughts. 

*Terhks Fine Expeditions*: Part caravan company, part hunters lodge, and part adventurers guild, Terhks Fine Expeditions tries to be all things at once for anyone traveling the deserts of southern Osirion. *Terhk Fourwinds*, the towering, scar-riddled proprietor, is always eager to bring on new guards or wilderness guides, though word about town claims he eats those who fail him once too often. 

*Threshed Souls Fragrances*: One of Watis countless perfume and incense sellers, Threshed Souls Fragrances stands out both for its variety of iris-based scents. 

*Tooth & Hookah*: This modest inn and hookah bar is best known for its mascot, *Toothy*a tiny crocodile that lives in the inns well. 

*Ubets Folly*: Built atop a fang-shaped jut of rock in the River Sphinx, this fortress was among the first structures completed in Watis infancy. Intended to protect the harbor from waterborne raiders, it saw little use and was eventually abandoned. Centuries later, the half-crazed dwarf sorcerer *Ubet Sandborn* took possession of the neglected ruin and spent a lifetime shaping the fortresss exterior into the likeness of a sphinx and carving tunnels deep beneath it. Ubet and his small cult vanished overnight more than 100 years ago. The general assumption is that one of their poorly planned tunnels collapsed, crushing the lot, but some whisper that Ubet stumbled across a secret from Watis founding best left buried. Ubets Folly, as the sphinx is now known, still draws occasional curious adventurers, but most of Watis residents recognize it for what it isa crumbling ruin more likely to collapse than reveal any treasure. Still, it remains an open secret around town that real sphinxes occasionally visit the structure for some mysterious purpose, otherwise ignoring the city proper. 

*Whispering Stone*: Run by *Teht Blackblossom*, the Whispering Stone has been Watis most popular tavern, inn, and game house for generations. The bar is built around an enormous, ruined statue buried up to its shoulders and broken off halfway up the head, leaving only a chin and pair of lips visible atop a 7-foot-high neck. Determining the identity of the so-called *Stone Lips* is a popular pastime in Wati, and the statue has been variously identified as representing Pharasma, some ancient Osirian goddess, one of Osirions forgotten pharaohs, a local noblewoman lost to history, a warlord who conquered Wati in its earliest days, or a nameless wizard who supposedly tamed the local elementals. Those looking for luck in love sneak a kiss from the sandstone smileusually after buying a few drinks, of course. 

*CITY OF THE DEAD* 
The sturdy stone buildings of Watis necropolis were once part of the living city, and even now could still be mistaken for apartments, estates, shops, or tenements if not for the faded paint and desert sand piling up in the streets. Separated from the rest of the city by high stone walls inscribed with prayers and blessings, the necropolis has an outward appearance of peace and repose. The dusty streets are mostly empty of life, but a variety of creatures, both living and undead, still call the necropolis home, surreptitiously avoiding the notice of Pharasmas clergy. Entrance to this section of the city is highly regulated by the Church of Pharasma, and the priesthood reconsecrates the necropolis each year as part of a weeklong festival surrounding the Day of Bones. Astute locals know that this ceremony provides little actual protection from the dangers hiding in the necropolis. 

*NOTABLE LOCATIONS* 
The following are some of the more prominent locations within Watis necropolis. 

*Acrid Street*: Once the center of Watis incense and perfume industry, this area takes its present name from the stench of the ravenous dead that now inhabit its streetsghasts and ghouls. The ghouls have existed here since the Plague of Madness, and even the Pharasmin Voices of the Spire have thus far failed to eliminate them. 

*Archives of the Ibis*: A combination library and monastery, this quiet retreat for contemplation and learning was dedicated to *Thoth*, the ancient Osirian god of knowledge, literature, and science. 

*Cenotaph of the Cynic*: After the Plague of Madness decimated Watis population but before the necropolis was consecrated, Watis few remaining citizens constructed this tomblike monument in honor of all those who had fallen to the plague. With the coming of the Pharasmins and the creation of the necropolis, the cenotaph was repurposed to house the remains of those citizens who professed no faith in the gods at all. 

*The Dry Veins*: Once part of Watis busy harbor district, most of the canals in this section of the necropolis have been drained and bricked over, creating a network of crypts for the poor and unknown. Artistically inclined clerics of Pharasma make room for new bodies by stacking the desiccated bones into creative sculptures and decorations, giving the catacombs an unsettling charm. 

*Dust Parlor*: Watis largest gambling house now stands eerily empty, avoided even by the undead of the necropolis. Strange lights and noises float through its shuttered windows under the new moon, leading most residents of Wati to conclude that a powerful ghost or demon haunts the building. 

*Pharasmas Needle*: Soon after the Pharasmins arrived in Wati to rebuild and consecrate the city, a burning rock fell from the sky into the River Sphinx where Bargetown now floats. Nefru Shepses took this as a sign of approval from the Lady of Graves, and ordered the black stone dredged from the rivers depths and carved into a capstone for a sacred obelisk, erecting the monument just inside the gates to the necropolis. Today, mourners interring their loved ones inside the necropolis still stop at Pharasmas Needle on their way to the gravesites to gain the goddesss blessing for the deceaseds journey to the Boneyard. 

*Sanctum of the Erudite Eye*: This ancient temple of Nethys was abandoned following the Plague of Madness. 

*Taheteps Dance Hall*: Born a nameless slave to a Keleshiite master in Totra, the warrior who would be called *Tahetep* won his freedom after saving the life of his master during a slave uprising. Ashamed that he had sided with his master instead of his fellow slaves, the freedman fled to Wati and took a new name, Tahetep. He established a popular dance and music hall to help drown his guilt in shallow pursuits of the flesh, but the Plague of Madness struck before the old warrior could find any peace. With inhuman strength and skin that reportedly turned aside iron blades, Tahetep slaughtered his wife, children, and two dozen patrons in the course of a single night. Local stories claim the authorities boarded up Tahetep in his dance hall, fearing a confrontation with the lunatic, and other stories insist he remains there even after centuries: immortal, insane, and forever singing the few songs his broken mind remembers. 
The story would likely end there, had Tahetep not left his masters service with a fortune in foreign silver. Every few years, a silver ingot stamped with Qadiran markings surfaces in the Sunburst Market, tempting treasure hunters and adventurers to brave the sealed dance hall in search of more. The only person ever known to return is the so-called *Dancing Lady of Wati*, a now-elderly woman who emerged from the dance hall blind, deaf, and mute, and who waltzes on her single remaining leg through the city streets to a melody only she can hear. 

*Umbracene Well*: This deep shaft carved into the bedrock beneath Wati existed even before the citys founding, covered by an immense stone plug crafted by unknown hands. In the worst throes of the Plague of Madness, the well became a makeshift paupers grave, and corpses by the hundreds, if not thousands, were cast into its black depths, which showed no sign of ever filling. Locals believe the well is bottomless, but sages speculate that the shaft likely connects to the *Darklands*, possibly plunging as deep as the *Vaults of Orv*. The stone plug that originally covered the well is long lost, and residents of Wati, both living and undead, avoid the site, no doubt due in part to the hundreds of tiny, toothed mouths that line the walls of the shaft, hungrily smacking their lips in the darkness. 

*Viziers Hill*: Before the Plague of Madness, many of Watis nobles settled upon this hill, but like the other residents of the current necropolis, they abandoned their estates during the pestilence. A clan of dark folk known as the *Xotl* emerged from the Darklands into Watis necropolis more than a century ago, taking up residence in the subterranean wine cellars of the villas upon the hill. The church of Pharasma tolerates the dark folks presence in the necropolis, as they help keep the more dangerous vermin in the district under control.



*Spoiler: Wati: Information not everyone knows*
Show

*Bargetown:* Those in the know can easily find looted grave goods, poisons, drugs, and all varieties of poached animals and bizarre magical reagents on the ever-shifting flotsam market. To skirt inspections and find buyers, local smugglers generally rely on the genderless halfling fixer and fence called *Dredge*, while most of Bargetowns more bizarre goods and narcotics flow through the fingers of the self-titled *Queen of Scows, Eswab* (female human). 

*Threshed Souls Fragrances*: This shop is know not just for its perfumes, but also for cornering a very special market - trade in *mumia*, a drug made from the flesh of the mummified dead. The shop serves as the headquarters for the *Fading*, Watis most successful gang of mumia smugglers. The proprietors of Threshed Souls, *Khim-ali and Jhen-din Seht* (male humans), are the sons of wealthy Katapeshi immigrants. 



*Spoiler: Wati: Map (updated March 1, 2017)*
Show




(Red arrow = direction pointed at by the elegiac compass)

1: Grand Mausoleum
2: Hall of Blessed Rebirth
3: House of the Pharaoh
4: Insula Mater
5: Menders Row
6: Pharasmas Needle
7: Precinct of Left Eyes
8: Sunburst Market
9: Canny Jackal
10: Tooth and Hookah
11: Sanctum of Silver and Gold
12: Shrine of Wadjet
13: Ubets Folly
14: Whispering Stone
15: Tomb of Akhentepi
16: House of Pentheru
17: Sanctum of the Erudite Eye
18: Bright River Brickworks
19: The Dry Veins
20: Cenotaph of the Cynic
21: Asetiti Estate
22: Marids Caress
23: Shiny Bauble
24: Gulla Market
25: Tomb of Menket Maatya
26: Kawab Villa
27: Pyramid of Arithmetic Bliss
28: Observatory of Truth and Wisdom




*Spoiler: The sixteen*
Show

*1. What game system are you running?*
Pathfinder.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Standard Pathfinder set in Golarion.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
In this case, the 4 of you guys. Should you wish to add somebody else, that's fine, as long as you think that person would be a good fit and unlikely to drop off. There's a small chance I propose for someone else to join at some point in the distant future, conditional on acceptance from the group.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
OOTS forum, with IC and OOC threads. I'm also open to using Hangouts in addition to the regular OOC thread.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 1.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Average starting wealth for the class.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
Anything from Paizo is allowed, although I always reserve the right to nix something if it looks unbalanced or somehow inappropriate (I haven't ever nixed anything as far as Paizo material is concerned, so this is mostly a precaution clause).
If one or more characters elects to use firearms, then firearms will exist in Osirion; otherwise, you won't encounter any.
Third-party or homebrewed content is not allowed.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Anything from Paizo is allowed. However, non-Core races are exceedingly rare. This means, if you want to play one, you'll have to come up with an extra strong story to explain why the character became an adventurer, how he/she relates to other races, etc. Special scrutiny will be given to races with RP>10. Also, please be prepared for the character to have trouble getting accepted by NPCs. That said, I won't stand in the way of an innovative, exciting character idea.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
25 point buy. Max hit points at first level. Afterwards, roll a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5).

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Yes, characters are expected to be following their alignment in RP. No alignment restrictions, but characters must be able to work with the party as a team. Evil or criminal acts towards NPCs will be met with proportionate reaction from NPC authorities and/or allies of the victims.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Normal Pathfinder rules.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Most rolls should be made in the IC thread, together with your post concerning the action. When a description of your action depends on the roll result, it is recommended that you edit your post after the roll, rather than writing another post. If you mess up a roll (that happens to everybody), just post the make up roll in the OOC thread. Characters will roll their own rolls, except when necessary in the interest of speed: For example, I will roll for Perception and Inititative most of the time. 

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

Your character gets two traits, one of which is a campaign trait (please refer to the Mummy's Mask Playr Guide), and can optionally get a third trait together with a drawback. If that's not enough traits, you can have more with the Additional Traits feat. Your traits and drawback (if any) need to be somehow linked to your background, and they should be roleplayed accordingly.

*Spoiler: Raising the Stakes*
Show

http://esix.pbworks.com/f/RaisingtheStakes.pdf
This is an entirely optional rule, ie. using it or not is each player's choice. The general idea of Raising the Stakes is trying to implement more exciting combat by making up temporary rules on the fly, for mechanics that the rules don't cover, or just to make your character look cool. All raises should be made in the OOC thread. I may counter raise sometimes, meaning I like the idea, but it is balanced too heavily in your favor.

*Spoiler: Initiative and action order*
Show

The point of this rule is to speed things up in the PbP context. It works like this:
- Each character has individual initiative, while enemies have initiative as a group (equal to the average of all members).
- If one party only is aware of their opponents, then that party gets a surprise round.
- Round 1: The characters with inititiative higher than the enemy initiative act; then, the enemies act.
- Round 2: All characters act; then, the enemies act. Etc.
- Character actions are resolved in the order of posting. When necessary, you can indicate conditional actions to modify that order: For example, "Berndik waits until Alzobar casts his spell, then he charges the ogre leader; if the leader is down, he charges the closest ogre instead".



*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Yes. You don't need to write a very long story (but if you wish to do so, it's fine, especially if you can make it an entertaining read). But I'd like you to cover at least: Who the characer is and where he/she comes from (race/ethnicity, place of origin, family, upbringing, training), why he/she chose to do what he/she does, and what brought him/her to Wati in search of tomb exploration opportunities. Originality and flavor are strongly encouraged. Your story should indicate at least a few specific links to Golarion places, events, and/or people. It should also explain about at least a couple of NPCs that are important to your character's story (parents, siblings, mentors, past or present love interests, children, friends, enemies, etc). In addition, I request that you write a personality description - again, not necessarily a long psychological profile, but at least something to help understand how the character interacts with other people. And a short physical description is in order.
On top of that, as a group, please write a description of how you got together. Chose a team name (if you haven't done so, as soon as you arrive in Wati, you'll notice every other would-be tomb raider group has one). You may have known each other for years or for a couple of hours, but you must present as a team. If you decide your characters have known each other for a long time, please also write something to explain what they think of each other.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
The game is a Pathfinder Adventure Path, so I expect it to include healthy doses of RP, exploration, and combat, and very few if any puzzles. Due to the specific constraints of RP, it is likely that I accelerate the scenario a little bit, for example by merging some encounters, or skipping them altogether. In particular, I will strive to make exploration faster by reducing the need for characters to listen and check for traps at every single door in a dungeon; so, you may sometimes see a post that describes the group exploring a whole lot of rooms in one go.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Anything by Paizo on the pfsrd is allowed. 

*17? Any other things that would be nice to know?*
Players are expected to post about once per day, and I will endeavour to do the same. Whenever you are offline for more than 2 days, please post an advance notice. If waiting for a post from a player makes the game stop for more than 48 hours, I may bot the character without warning. 
I request that every character have a sheet up on Mythweavers, detailing feats, class features, equipment, racial abilties etc. Please don't forget to indicate your favored class bonus choice. Please use the boxes at the bottom of the sheet to record your backstory, personality, description etc.

For IC posts, I appreciate a modicum of effort to use correct grammar and spelling (but I know we all make typos...). Also, I recommend a degree of consistency in style, namely, either everybody writes narration in the present tense, or everybody uses the past tense. I don't mind either way, but I prefer a consistent take: One or the other. I find it makes reading more natural. 

Please use the regular text style methods for PbP:
- Every character has a unique text color.
- Character speech is written between quote signs, in the character's color.
- Character thoughts are written without quote signs, in the character's color, in italics.
- Description of actions is in black, regular font.
- Technical descriptions and die rolls go in a spoiler.


*Spoiler: Additional rules*
Show


1) We will use the Unchained rules for crafting.

2) Arcanists can equally use Pearls of Power and Runestones of Power. These two items have different functions. 

3) If you describe your movement but don't state map coordinates, I will assign coordinates for you. I will not be open to correction after I have posted enemy action, unless my interpretation turns out to be unreasonable (mistakes happen, after all). The only way to guarantee you don't run into trouble with that rule is to post coordinates.

4) A familiar is considered part of its master's gear as long as it hides inside the master's clothing or carried equipment. In that situation:
- The familiar can't take any action and doesn't get to take rolls separately from its master.
- The familiar can't take damage separately from its master. It doesn't roll any saving throws.
- The familiar doesn't count as a separate creature and cannot be subject to spells or effects separately from its master (this includes channeling).
- The familiar is treated as gear for any practical purposes (e.g. Invisibility, it becomes invisible with the same conditions as gear).
As soon as the familiar leaves its master's protection, it is treated as a separate creature for all purposes, and can act. This includes the familiar showing itself, even if it remains in physical contact with the master. Switching from the hidden to the active state, or back, is a move action.

5) Flying up (at an angle of 45 degrees or more) reduces movement to half speed. For the purpose of charging, this is considered "hindered movement".
 Therefore, one cannot charge when flying upwards.

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Important findings 

**Spoiler: The Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh*
Show




> Vershab hurriedly withdraws beyond the reach of the fanged monster, ducking to leave a clear shot to Menedes. The dwarf takes full advantage of the opportunity, landing two superbly aimed arrows, one of which destroys half of the creatures' skull. Then Lehasti steps in, and the great falchion finishes the monster off. It collapses to the floor in a clatter of bones and small metal joints.
> 
> Grekka turns her head towards the ruckus, just in time to see Menedes push his next, half-drawn arrow back into the quiver. 
> 
> Vershab avoids the ouat's gaze as he comes back into the secret chamber. "I thought whoever had taken the artifact would have dispatched any guardians. My mistake. They must have bypassed it somehow. This means they're very good at burglary, or had magical help of some sort.
> 
> A touch from the healing wand would be most welcome..." 
> 
> Vershab comes back to examine the remnants of his attacker. "This is not an undead monster. It's called a necrophidius, a magically built guardian. Its fascinating dance is its most dangerous weapon, it's fortunate that we resisted its lure."
> ...





> Then, he takes the group upstairs, to the ransacked library. "While I was on my own, I took a deeper look here. I found these things, I think they could be interesting", Calathon explains to Vershab. He presents his godson with a few magical scrolls, and two stone tablets, one of them large and heavy, and the other smaller. This one bears a text in Ancient Osiriani:





> *Toilday, 29 Rova to Oathday, 22 Lamashan*
> 
> After rendering their prisoner to the Grand Mausoleum, the Relic Knights can finally take an extended rest. For some, it is a busy one. Vershab, naturally, expounds on their discoveries for the diligent examination and record by the Pharasmin priests, particularly their resident scholar, Lempteph. Together, they go back to the Sanctum, to recover the contents of the temple's library before looters and random monsters can ransack them. It takes them nearly a week to pore over the rich contents. Vershab strikes a deal with Lempteph: The documents are left to the Mausoleum in exchange for a nice sum in gold, as well as the right to come and consult them for information, should he need it in the future.
> 
> The arcanist gathers his friends over a round of the most excellent of the Tooth and Hookah's ales, but out of sight, in a private room at the back of the tavern, for what he has to share should not be made public. He explains the gist of the discoveries he made. The tablet they found is really a royal decree of Pharaoh Djederet II, who was the founder of the city of Wati (clearly identifiable with terms like "the new city where the Crook and the Asp join"), reigning sometime around 1600 AR, over 6000 years ago. It would seem the Sanctum of the Erudite Eye was built, in part, with the purpose to hide the artifact that Vershab sensed a lingering trace of, when the group found the hidden underground room in the temple.
> 
> "The language of the warning we found is not completely clear, but it is worrisome. It speaks of the "Reliquary of the Thrice-Divided Soul". Most likely, this is the relic that was hidden there. The tablet Calathon found in the library hints at this, too, and it mentions a "scandal" and an "obscenity". Obviously, Djederet wasn't happy about the turn of events and wanted it kept secret. We couldn't find any record at the Mausoleum, and not even when Lempteph sent to Sothis for information! He speculated that possibly, the authorities of the day purged the records. This is the only way the secret could stay buried for such a long time...
> 
> The warning also speaks of a "Forgotten Pharaoh" and his _ka_. The _ka_, as you may know, is a portion of a man's soul in the religions of ancient times. Our ancestors believed in a concept of the soul, which was divided into five parts. The _ka_ contains a persons vital spark, that which distinguishes the living from the dead.
> ...





*Spoiler: Nebta-Khufre*
Show




> Evenly, the skeletal champion replies to Vershab. The arcanist quickly understands that the undead isn't about to volunteer any information, but neither is he capable of resisting his commands in any way.
> 
> "Neferekhu was Nebta-Khufre's grandmother. She had oracular insights sometimes. That brought wealth to the family. Then she died. Nebta-Khufre animated her head and placed it here so he could continue to benefit from her prescience. She had visions of a golden mask and a god-king of the skies. Nebta-Khufre used her guidance to come here and find the mask, and the power to raise the dead.
> 
> But Neferekhu hated him and spat many insults. So he locked her up here, with us. He only comes when he needs to know about the future."
> 
> 
> Behind the table, Calathon lifts his eyes from the sheaf of papers haphazardly spread over the beautiful mahogany surface. "This story seems confirmed by these writings over here." Indeed, a mass of journals in front of him, once examined, reveal the grandmother and grandson story in similar terms.





*Spoiler: Hakotep, the Sky Pharaoh*
Show




> Looking for the lineage of Hakotep yields only frustration, but he soon finds another way, via indirect religious references. Here, his prodigious memory and many hours of study serve him right: At long last, he lays his eyes on an index that catalogs all of the scrolls copied from Hakotep's library. However, the scrolls are not where the index says they should be! They have clearly been moved or hidden at some point.
> 
> ...
> 
> Working from Vershab's clue, but focusing on the history of the pharaohs' successive reigns, Calathon makes another breakthrough: The missing scrolls from Hakotep's library, a huge pile containing several references to the Sky Pharaoh and his participation in some ancient war... The two scholars excitedly spend the rest of the day going through this treasure trove of information.
> 
> The Sky Pharaoh is represented by a very distinct hieroglyph of a winged pyramid. According to the scrolls, the Sky Pharaoh was convinced that an attack was coming from enemies who lived in cities in the clouds, and that he was frantically searching for a weapon to defeat them. Apparently, the pharaoh eventually succeeded in finding it, but all that remains of the scrolls that detail this weapon are a handful of ragged papyrus scraps depicting confusing geometrical patterns - these scrolls should be here, but have clearly been removed. It appears whoever wanted this knowledge hidden went to great lengths to make it vanish from the records.





> Calathon picks up where he left off the earlier day, and continues tracking the long line of pharaohs across the many ages of Osirion. A large collection of tablets bound in cloth marked with the Sky Pharaohs winged pyramid hieroglyph contains a number of transcribed recollections of several courtiers at Hakoteps court. These accounts make passing references to the Sky Pharaoh having access to stolen Shory magic. "The Shory! Interesting..." He mutters. As his friends cast puzzled looks at him, he explains: "Yes, the Shory. That is the name. An ancient people. They traveled the world in great flying cities during the Age of Destiny. What a time of wonders that must have been! They built an empire in central Garund known for its arcane engineering and cities in the sky." 
> 
> Vershab, having understood the complex layout of the library, sets out at a great speed, feverishly browsing through the endless stacks of papyrus, until he makes several great finds. A dusty, otherwise unremarkable scroll contains a lengthy passage about the burial of Hakotep I, with a remark about his tomb having wings. The scroll also contains  a tantalizing fragment of the confession of a member of a group called the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, who claimed that when the Sky Pharaoh was interred, his heart and funerary mask were stolen from his tomb before it was lost to the skies. These two objects supposedly contained the pharaohs soul, but his body was left behind in the tomb. This confession was extracted in -1560 AR, some 50 years after the pharaohs death. There are also references to considerable efforts by Hakoteps successor, Pharaoh Djederet II, to round up members of the Sacrosanct Order for questioning. The results of the interrogations were recorded on a collection of scrolls called the Scrolls of Inquiry, but this collection is not held within the Spiral Archive. 
> 
> Vershab remembers having heard of the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, a secretive sect of the priesthood of Nethys dedicated to the collection and preservation of knowledge. The Order is not necessarily concerned with keeping such information hidden, but secrecy is a useful tool for safeguarding it. The orders members are also unconstrained by such mortal concerns as morality - the acquisition and preservation of the information is paramount, not the methods used to do so. 
> 
> At this point, the companions feel like they have found everything that they might be able to get in this place, but at the end, it is the paladin, stubbornly refusing to lay her bulky armor down for the purpose of research, who makes the final breakthrough. Her patience and humility are richly rewarded, when her exhaustive search for all Nethys references leads her to an old curators catalog. It reveals that the Scrolls of Inquiry were moved to another of the Inner Sanctums libraries, the Dark Depository, 103 years ago.





> While the group recovers from the fight, Vershab combs the shelves for additional information. It takes him hours to go through the unreliable classification methods and the multiple cross-referencing systems of the ancients archivists who left their life's work in this place. He finally extracts a bunch of cumbersome rolls - the Scroll of Inquiry. Another hour is spent going through records of many criminal interrogations, the importance of which has long been lost to time. Then, at last, his eyes fall on the transcript he was looking for:
> 
> Inquisitor: Why did the Sacrosanct Order enter Hakotep's tomb?
> Prisoner: Mercy! May the gods pity me!
> Inquisitor: Why did the Sacrosanct Order enter Hakotep's tomb?
> Prisoner: To take the Pharaohs heart and death mask.
> Inquisitor: Why?
> Prisoner: I cannot! Death is better than the punishment I'll receive.
> _Prisoner subjected to further flaying for approximately one hour, and subsequently revived after passing out.
> ...


Further Information here.




*Calendar of events*

*Book 1 - The Half-Dead City*
*Oathday, 17 Rova, 4715 AR*: Ceremony and lottery for attribution of explorer permits to the Necropolis.
*Fireday, 18 Rova*: The necropolis is open. The Relic Knights explore Akhentepi's Tomb.
*Starday, 19 Rova*: Report at the Grand Mausoleum, treasure trading, evening at the Tooth and Hookah, meeting with Turi and Azkin.
*Sunday, 20 Rova*: Meeting with the Sand Scorpions, battle plans.
*Moonday, 21 Rova*: Shopping and crafting activities.
*Toilday, 22 Rova*: Victory over the two ghoul gangs. Arrest by the Voices of the Spire, release thanks to Lempteph's help.
*Wealday, 23 Rova*: Exploration of the House of Pentheru. The wounded Relic Knights get help from the Pharasmins. Calathon, feeling ill, takes leave of the group to recover. The Voices of the Spire impose the presence of Menedes in the group.
*Oathday, 24 Rova*: Back at the House of Pentheru, the Relic Knights vanquish the vargouilles and the doru div. Worried about the vargouille's curse, they leave, but it turns out none are affected. There are some trust issues between Menedes and the rest of the group, but a night of inebriated revelry together eases the situation.
*Fireday, 25 Rova*: The Relic Knights explore Pentheru's crypt.
*Starday, 26 Rova*: The Relic Knights set out to the Sanctum of the Erudite Eye. Ambushed by six thugs, they disperse them, capturing two. After leaving them in custody, they return to visit the Sanctum. They are forced to withdraw after receiving several curses from an agash div, a foul monster that seems to have taken residence in the temple's nave.
*Sunday, 27 Rova*: After attending to religious duties, the Relic Knights get back to the Sanctum. The agash div is nowhere to be seen, so they can explore freely. They find the temple library, and the entrance to the catacomb. There, they are stopped by a graven guardian, a stone that wards against non-Nethys worshippers. Grekka falls unconscious, and they barely save her. They spend the night in a quiet place within the Sanctum, but are attacked by another guardian - an ahkhat, a magical construct tasked with maintaining the temple's structure.
*Moonday, 28 Rova*: Calling upon Calathon for help opening locks and upon Vershab for illusions to bypass the graven guardian, the companions discover a hidden room in the temple underground. They find that this place used to hold an extremely powerful artifact, hidden there by order of Pharaoh Djederet II, the founder of Wati. However, someone else was there first, and made away with the artifact.
Then, the Relic Knights are attacked by the Scorched Hand, a rival group of adventurers led by the Osirianologist, Velriana Hypaxes. They are worshippers of Nethys, who resent the intrusion into what they see as their temple and attempt to take possession, in violation of their exploration permits. A fight ensues, during which Khelru, one of the Scorched Hand, is killed. While her other companions surrender, Velriana fights to the end. She is finally vanquished and taken into custody.
*29 Rova - 22 Lamashan*: The companions rest, purchase new equipment, and share their discoveries with the Pharasmins.

*Book 2 - Empty Graves*
*Fireday, 23 Lamashan*: Auction at the Canny Jackal. The evening is interrupted by a deadly undead uprising. The Relic Knights manage to save most of the auction hall employees and customers from zombies and crawling hands, and even come to an understanding of sorts with Amadjawet, an ancient mummy woken up from her grave by the necromantic forces at play in Wati. Coming out in the streets, they meet and save Bal Themm, a Pharasmin cleric guard, before they let Amadjawet return to the Necropolis in peace.
*Starday, 24 Lamashan*: Wati is under a situation of near complete lockdown. The Relic Knights explore the streets to try and find the source of the uprising. They detain the grief-maddened Sehhosep, destroy the crazy undead judge Sotenre and find the Wati jail has been hit with an undead attack, losing a lot of guards and prisoners. They meet the nosoi Qasin, and help find her master, the priest Lempteph, who had been captured by the Silver Chain smuggling gang.
*Sunday, 25 Lamashan*: The group meets with High Priestess Sebti the Crocodile and commander of the Voices of the Spire Sakht Nepses. The two Pharasmin leaders are fighting over Sakht's plan to vanquish the undead by unleashing summoned guardian psychopomps over the city. The conflict is resolved in a trial by combat against Nakht's most powerful psychopomp ally, a vanth. The Pharasmins agree to entrust the group with finding the source of the necromantic wave, and give them equipment and hints for their upcoming exporation of the Necropolis. Devices called elegiac compasses will help tracking down the necromantic source.
*Moonday, 26 Lamashan*: The group enters the Necropolis through the tunnels in the Dry Veins. They find a destroyed elegiac compass. They also find another one at the Shiny Bauble shop, and manage to get it back in operation after a tough negotiation with Shardizhad the crystal dragon, from whom they purchase magical equipment in exchange for gems. They find they have been followed by Azkin and Turi, who now unofficially join the group, provided they behave and stay out of harm's way.
Then they visit the Marid's Caress bath house, to find it destroyed, very likely along with the elegiac compass that was there. Then, following Lempteph's advice, they seek out the xotl at the Asetiti Estate. They meet the leader, Unwrapped Harmony, who's willing to help but asks the group to apprehend a rebel who formed his splinter group, Gaunt Cadaver. They decide to visit the Gulla Market first, but on the way they are attacked by an undead horde. The boys hold their own well, and in fact Azkin discovers in himself a great vocation as a servant of Sarenrae. In a former spice shop in the Gulla Market, they discover a group of drug traffickers from the Fading. In the battle, two of the gang are killed, but one of the thugs, Date Palm, and the undead alchemist, Bheg, manage to escape.
*Toilday, 27 Lamashan*: After spending the night barricaded inside the former Fading outpost, the group visits the Pyramid of Arithmetic Bliss. Menedes manages to make a discreet entrance though a window, and finds a dead cultist inside, with some very informative notes in his pocket. Unfortunately, the dwarf takes one risk too many, and is very nearly killed by two mummies. His companions rescue him in the nick of time, but Menedes comes out of the encounter very badly hurt, and cursed with the infamous mummy rot disease. As they finish exploring the old masons' guildhouse, the companions see a group of Forgotten Pharaoh cultists approaching. They ambush them and win a decisive victory, making two prisoners and killing the rest. After that, they use flight magics to exit the Necropolis and repair to the Grand Mausoleum for help.  
*Wealday, 28 Lamashan*: Azkin is welcomed by the priests of Sarenrae as one of them. The group confers with Lempteph at length, to decide on their next steps. They decide to enlist Shardizhad's help against the undead, then to go investigate the Kawab Villa. They find the renegade dark stalker, Gaunt Cadaver, busy turning his followers into juju zombies. The fight against his cultists, armed with magical darkness, is won with the help of Vershab's conjured archons. Having thus saved the lives of several misguided xotl, the group earns Unwrapped Harmony's gratitude. She gives them information about a man in a golden mask, and a star chart that the left behind.
*Oathday, 29 Lamashan*: Having rested at the Mausoleum for the night, the Relic Knights decide that all hints found thus far point to the Observatory of Truth and Wisdom. Exploring it, they find a magically hidden and sealed trapdoor, leading them to a huge underground complex: A sepulcher to the leading luminaries of Wati. They are attacked from behind by a gang of Forgotten Pharaoh cultists. In the nick of time, they're joined by Calathon, who finally recovered from his ailment. They're victorious, with only the cultist leader, a woman, escaping. Unfortunately, just after this success, they're attacked by the revenant of their old enemy, Velriana Hypaxes. Bent on revenge against the ouat who captured her, the undead Velriana kills Menedes.
In spite of this tragedy, the group presses on. They have a hard fight against the undead head of Neferekhu and her skeletal guards, but, having controlled one of them, Vershab learns a great deal about their enemy, the necromancer Nebta-Khufre. Finally, the group confronts the half-orc ghast, Naghut, an ally of Nebta-Khufre. Vershab manages to control her for a moment, and obtains a great deal of information from her, until, driven by hunger, she attacks, forcing the group to destroy her. After, the tired explorers use an extradimensional space to spend a quiet night outside the Sepulchre.
*Fireday, 30 Lamashan*: The group makes their final move against Nebta-Khufre. The fight is merciless and deadly, costing Grekka her life. The necromancer has a veritable army of zombies at his command, and also two mummies which paralyze and kill the unfortunate warpriest. Vershab uses a scroll from the pharasmins to call a vanth to attack, causing the necromancer to flee away. During the brief lull in the fight, the group discovers that this place is the tomb of the great hero and builder, Nefru Sepses, founder of the Necropolis. Nebta-Khufre has been performing unspeakable rituals to desecrate de tomb and bend Sepses' soul to his will, not yet successfully. The necromancer comes back to attack, having animated Menedes' body as a juju zombie. Lehasti and Turi, helped with spells from Vershab and frozen bombs from Calathon, finally managed to vanquish Nebta-Khufre and capture the artifact called the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh, which appears to have been the source of the necrotic pulse through Wati. The pulse ceases with Nebta-Khufre's death, however.
The victorious group carries the bodies of their friends, as well as that of Nebta-Khufre, back to the Grand Mausoleum, where Lempteph and Sebti the Crocodile welcome them.
*Starday, 18 Abadius, 4716*: After several weeks spent resting, recovering, and researching the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh, Nebta-Khufre's documents, and the names Hakotep and Sky Pharaoh, the Relic Knights meet again with Sebti and Lempteph. Sebti announces that Pharasma's guidance indicates the that group should keep the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh, as it is tied to their destiny, as well as that of an immense number of people. Vershab decides he will be wearing the Mask, using a magic disguise to make it not immediately apparent to onlookers. Lempteph advises that the next logical step in the group's research should be in Tephu's renowned libraries. 

*Book 3 - Shifting Sands*
*Moonday, 20 Abadius, 4716 AR*: The Relic Knights arrive in Tephu, and hire the services of Sabef, a young boy, as their guide to the city. They stay at the comfortable Inn of the Desert Winds. They visit the Great Library's Outer Sanctum and Upper Stacks, when they find just scraps of information about Hakotep. They're informed that getting to the next, more secret level of the Library - the Inner Sanctum - they need a written permission from Deka An-Keret, Tephu's haty-a (or governor).
*Toilday, 21 Abadius*: The group visit the Sanctuary of Nethys, which is the seat of power in Tephu. They manage to convince Deaconess Sekek that their mission is important enough that she should sollicit a meeting with the haty-a on their behalf. But she can't set up a firm appointment and asks them to come back daily, until the governor is available.
*Starday, 25 Abadius*: After spending several days enjoying the life of tourists in Tephu, the companions finally get to meet Deka An-Keret. To their shock, their request for access to the more secret areas of the Great Library is turned down, without explanation. However, they overhear something important: Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, is in town. This great noblewoman has rank superiority to the haty-a and could possibly overrule her. They decide to go and pay their respects, which requires the acquisition of a suitably tasteful (and expensive) gift for Her Excellency. They briefly experience the life of courtiers on Muminofrah's barge. As it turns out, the noblewoman becomes infatuated with Turi! while the young boy fails to responds to Muminofrah's advances, Vershab and Lehasti contrive to present their story in the form of a show, supported by impressive illusions. Pleased with them, Muminofrah calls the haty-a to her and has a permission arranged for her new friends. During the show, mingling with the courtesans, Turi recognizes the voice of one of the Forgotten Pharaoh cultists the group had to fight, back in Wati. 
*Moonday, 27 Abadius*: The Relic Knights finally visit the Spiral Archive, in the Great Library's Inner Sanctum. The place is guarded by a monstrous ceustodaemon, but they have official permission, so they pass. They meet a strange woman who seems engrossed in her reading, and, a little bit later, a stone statue of what seems to be mist, shaped into a humanoid form. The Spiral Archive is a circular chamber crisscrossed by a lattice of bridges made of papyrus. In it, they begin to find references to Hakotep, the Sky Pharaoh, but cannot finish their research that day.
*Toilday, 28 Abadius*: The Relic Knights find references to the Sky Pharaoh having access to stolen Shory magic; also, a fragment of the confession of a member of a group called the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, who claimed to know about what happened to the Sky Pharaoh's body. But the interrogation records were moved to another of the Inner Sanctums libraries, the Dark Depository.
*Wealday, 29 Abadius*: The group goes back to the Sanctuary of Nethys to seek further permission to visit the Dark Depository. but Diaconess Sekek turns them down. Thanks to Sabef's contacts in the city, they obtain a map of the Depository's data, but this information is not only secret, it appears to be dangerous - Sabef demands a large payment, and arranges to disappear for the rest of the day. Undaunted, the group decides to continue their exploration illegally, and at night. They find the Dark Depository at the bottom of a deep well, well protected by traps, monsters, and secret passages. After a fight with a bone golem, they use an extra-dimensional space create by Vershab in order to spend the night in safety.
*Oathday, 30 Abadius*: The group continues with the hard work of deciphering ancient papyrus in the Dark Depository. They find the Scrolls of Inquiry, a full account of the interrogation of the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather.

*NPCs*

Due to excess character count in the top posts, the NPC table is now found here.


*Spoiler: New Magic Items and Spells*
Show


*Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh
*Major Artifact
 Slot: head and headband
 CL 17th
 Weight 5 lbs.
 Aura: overwhelming necromancy and transmutation

 Carved from gold and inlaid with cobalt, lapis lazuli, and onyx, this elaborate funerary mask is a powerful artifact. When worn, the mask occupies both the head and headband magic item slots. After 24 hours, the mask attunes itself to its wearer, granting its wearer a +2 enhancement bonus to one of his mental ability scores (Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma). The wearer chooses which ability score is enhanced the first time he puts on the mask. If the mask grants a bonus to Intelligence, it also grants ranks in skills as a headband of vast intelligence: first in Knowledge (nobility), then, as the bonuses increase, in Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (religion). Once the mask is attuned to a wearer, the enhanced ability score cannot be changed unless the mask attunes itself to a new wearer (which takes another 24 hours). In addition, the mask provides its wearer with deathwatch as a constant spell-like ability. The mask cannot be detected by any sort of divination magic, and grants its wearer a constant nondetection effect. Once attuned, the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh has additional powers based on its wearers alignment. If worn by an evil character, the mask enhances the wearers control over undead, doubling the number of undead the wearer may control with animate dead, control undead, the Command Undead feat, and similar effects. Additionally, the wearer can cast animate dead once per day as a spell-like ability. If worn by a good character, the mask grants its wearer immunity to disease, including supernatural diseases such as mummy rot. In addition, the wearer can cast death ward and speak with dead each once per day as a spell-like ability. A neutral character who is neither good nor evil must choose to be treated as either good or evil when he first dons the mask. Once made, this choice cannot be reversed. A neutral character who uses the mask to create undead gains 1 permanent negative level for each Hit Die of undead created. These negative levels cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells), but they are immediately removed if the undead creatures are destroyed. The Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh reveals additional powers as its wearer increases in levels. At 7th level, the masks enhancement bonus to a mental ability score increases to +4. Also at this level, an evil wearer can cast create undead once per day, and a good wearer can cast eyebite once per day instead. At 11th level, the masks enhancement bonus increases to +6, an evil wearer can cast control undead once per day, and a good wearer can cast finger of death once per day. At 15th level, an evil wearer can cast create greater undead once per day, and a good wearer can cast symbol of death once per day. 

 The mask is the source of the necromantic pulse. There's certainly more to know, especially about how it was created and how it can be destroyed (mundane and regular magical methods will fail). But such knowledge is beyond the reach of mere Spellcraft.

*Puzzle Falchion*
Price: 4000 gp. CL15 (mending, magic weapon, flame strike)
This special falchion needs to be assembled, just like a puzzle, by its owner, as quickly as possible, for its magic to function. This action takes about one minute, the puzzle not being very difficult. Depending how fast the user is in assembling the puzzle, its magic manifests more strongly. Roll a Dexterity check. If the result is 12 or less, the weapon behaves as a +1 falchion. If the result is 13 to 19, the weapon becomes a +1 flaming falchion. If the result is 20 or higher, it becomes a +1 flaming burst falchion. Any additional properties fade after 24 hours, after which the falchion is just a regular +1 weapon. The owner can disassemble it, with a simple twist of the falchion's guard, and reassemble it later, but new attempts will not change the result unless 24 hours have passed since the last one.
The falchion has only hardness 5 when submitted to a sunder attempt. However, if it gets sundered, it isn't broken, but simply disassembled: It is possible to put the pieces back together, providing none goes missing. The falchion cannot be reassembled unless all 27 pieces are present.

*Ushabti of the Willing Servant
*Price 3900 gp. Slot: none, CL 7th, weight 1 lb., aura: moderate evocation
This small stone figurine depicts a mummiform servant holding carved tools in its crossed arms. It appears similar to the funerary figurines called ushabti frequently found buried with the deceased in Osirian tombs. Upon command, an ushabti of the willing servant conjures a ghostly attendant that performs simple duties or manual labor at its owners behest, as an unseen servant. The ghostly attendant remains for 1 hour at a time, and cannot move farther than 30 feet from its ushabti. If the ushabtis owner inscribes his or her own name on the figurine (which requires a successful DC 10 Craft [sculpture] or [stonecarving] check), the ushabti of the willing servant gains an additional power. While it can still summon an unseen servant, the owner can command the ushabti to instead summon a ghostly warrior to fight and defend its owner. This warrior functions as a spiritual ally armed with a flail for 7 rounds. Once an ushabti of the willing servant has been used to conjure a spiritual ally in this way, the ushabti loses all of its magic, becoming only a mundane figurine.

*Summon Lesser Psychopomp
*School conjuration (summoning); Level cleric 5, sorcerer/wizard 5, summoner 4, witch 5
Casting Time 1 round
Components V, S, F/DF (a crocodile skull funerary mask)
Range close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect one or more summoned psychopomps (see text)
Duration 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no
This spell functions like summon monster, except that it summons 1d3 esobok psychopomps or 1d4+1 nosoi psychopomps. 

*Summon Vanth
*School conjuration (summoning); Level cleric 6, sorcerer/wizard 6, summoner 5, witch 6
Casting Time 1 round
Components V, S, F/DF (a vulture skull funerary mask)
Range close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect one summoned vanth psychopomp
Duration 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no
This spell functions like summon monster, except that it summons a single vanth psychopomp.

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka Cailean*
High Concept: 
Abrasive Divine Devestator*
Grekka has always been... big.  For her age, for a girl, and now as an adult half-orc; her shoulders are as broad as she is tall.  She has never made friends easily, well, or quickly, but has never tired of trying.  She continues to go out of her way to both meet new people and attempt to impress them.  It seems, however, that perhaps she tries too hard.  She often comes off as overbearing and difficult to stomach, to say the least.  

*Trouble: 
Unlikeable, Unlikely Hero*
Grekka is...  unpleasant to be around.  Her sense of humor fails to amuse, and most often offends.  She doesn't _intend_ to turn people off, she just never really learned how to interact in society.  As an orphan, she was valued by the other children for strength and skill: her "team" would win competitive games much more often than half the time.  As an adult, she hasn't ever learned how to translate that usefulness into more social pursuits, and is often viewed almost as an outcast, now _despite_ her strength and skill.

*Where do you come from?
Peculiar Partnership*
Grekka was born in the insula mater.  She never knew her mother, who abandoned her in Wati (she could still be around, and I just don't know, or left Wati when she could).  Life was hard as a half-orc orphan in an unfriendly environment.  She might not have survived but for the compassion of the matrons and an unlikely partner-in-crime, a halfling boy named Hopton.  After several years of companionship and mutual support, the two were inseparable. When the boy died in an ill-fated "adventure" to the necropolis, Grekka became depressed and increasingly difficult to deal with.  Just a few weeks later, the first of many "lucky" occurrences took place:

*Why are you an adventurer?
School of Hard Knocks*
Just after Hopton's death, the man who would become Grekka's mentor wandered into Wati.  Andres Shickle, an experienced adventurer, often wowed the locals with his tales of reckless adventure and daring escapades.  As the days passed, Grekka would often sneak into the taverns to hear him talk and see his face light up as he described his most recent exploits.  When the time came, and Andres wanted to move on, Grekka approached him, and asked to be his pupil.  He agreed, and she journeyed with him for several years, learning all he could teach, including how to give due praise to Cayden Cailean, and earn his favor.  The apprenticeship was not easy work, she often toiled in the sun for many hours, not understanding the task. The work further hardened her, however; she became steadfast, indeed, in the intervening years. 

After an unhappy parting, back in Wati, some 8 years later, Grekka swore that she would remember the halfing boy, long forgotten by the people of Wati.  Hopton would be avenged, and the necropolis emptied, or Grekka would kill herself trying.

*The hook (brings you BAAAaaaaAAAAACK)
Committed No Crime*
*Spoiler: Hook:*
Show

One evening, Grekka was walking through the marketplace as the vendors were putting away their stalls for the night.  A pair of young boys bumped into her roughly, before scrambling onward past her.  Stupid kids!  I'da been flayed for that, when _I_ was a child! she grumbled to herself as she resumed walking.  Before she had taken two paces, she was confronted by a vendor, who appeared to be chasing after the boys.  Stop!  You are a thief!  I will not let you steal my prized amulet!!  Grekka pointed the man to the two thieves, scampering around a corner.  There are your thieves!  Leave me be, crazy man! she said.  No!  It was _you_! I saw you, and I call you a liar and a thief! He insisted.

Knowing the weight of the claim, Grekka turned to face her accuser.  Calling to another nearby man, she said, You there!  Come give witness to this man's accusation! The man nodded, and approached as requested.  Grekka began going through her pockets, starting with the two hidden in her coat.  As they were emptied onto the table, finally she reached her belt pouch.  You see, old man?!  Your accusations are baseless, and you are a liar!  As she opens the pouch at her belt, no one is more surprised than she when she pulls out a gem-encrusted amulet.  Shock plastered across her features, she throws the amulet at her accuser.  You! You _fraud!_ That amulet was _planted_ on me!  She looks around, pleading for intercession from one of the many sure witnesses.  Come now! You all saw what this man's ruffians did! I will not stand for this!

Her accuser, a wicked gleam in his eye, raises his voice.  Guards! Arrest this woman!  She is a thief and a liar!  As the nearby guards dutifully move forward to oblige, the witnesses remain silent.  Grekka looks about in disbelief.  But..  but they...


*Complication:*

*Resolution:*

*Spoiler: Fluffy!*
Show

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Grekka is a short, but brawny woman.  She is not attractive, but not particularly ugly.  She is lean and athletic, clearly built for physical exploits.  Her quasi-hulkish form is very distinct, many natives to Wati would recognize her, even if the reverse is not true. 

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Grekka is loud, boisterous, brusque, and generally disliked.  She aggressively attempts to meet new people, and often comes across as uncomfortably open.  The only thing she enjoys more than meeting new people is showing off her abilities; she eagerly pursues opportunities to prove her physical prowess, infrequently making friends in the process.  

*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

*Shaman's Apprentice* (racial- not a "trait" per se): Grekka was apprenticed to a wandering pilgrim, who spread the worship and adoration of Cayden Cailean and that which he embodies.  The constant travel and harsh circumstances helped develop Grekka's endurance.
*Fate's Favored*: For some reason, Cayde Cailean has smiled upon Grekka's life.  She is luckier than makes sense. Certainly more so than most people. 
*Reckless*: As a young child in Wati, Grekka was already eager to show off for her meager group of friends. Often, she and her closest companion, a halfling orphan known as "Hopton," would play at the banks of the river, challenging each other and other youngsters to games of 'hit the back.' The person who struck more aggressive crocodiles on the back of its torso was the winner. Through clever and acrobatic tactics, the pair regularly won such contests- and managed to retain all of their limbs. 


*Spoiler: Drawbacks*
Show

Overprotective: Another common past time for Grekka and Hopton was sneaking into the necropolis. On one such occasion- the last one- they came across a pair of ghouls. Despite their clever antics, Hopton was struck down. Grekka never fully recovered, emotionally, and exhibits unusual generosity to most halflings, and a powerful response to threatened allies. 

*Spoiler: History*
Show

Grekka was born in the insula mater. She does not know her mother, and was abandoned shortly after birth. Life in Wati was challenging for a half-orc orphan, but she managed to scrape by.  The occasional attention from figures in authority among the various religious groups helped, but for the most part, she survived on her wits and the wits of the other local orphans, notably the aforementioned friend, Hopton. 

For several years, Hopton led Grekka in minor escapades, his extra few seasons lending to a similar size around age 7 or 8, after which Grekka quickly surpassed him.  After his death, when Grekka was 13, she fell into a deep depression.  Before a week had passed, the first of many "lucky" occurrences took place: the man who would become her mentor, Andres Shickle, wandered into town.  An experienced adventurer, Andres wowed anyone who would listen to his tales of derring-do and fantastic escapades.  When he was ready to move on, Grekka finally got the guys to approach him directly.  She asked him to teach her what he did.  He obliged.  

Grekka traveled with Andres for several years, learning everything the man could teach her.  It turns out that Andres was something of a wandering prophet/evangelist for Cayden Cailean, so he appreciated the opportunity to have an apprentice almost as much as Grekka appreciated the opportunity to leave Wati- at least for the time.  She learned much under Andres tutelage, not the least of which being how to properly respond to grief.  She blamed herself slightly less for Hopton's death as the years went by, but never forgot the him- forever engrained into her memory as a happy-go-lucky 15 year old.  

From town to town, they traveled.  The environment and the apprenticeship molded Grekka into a hearty and tough adult.  She learned many things from Andres: different ways to fight, how to please Cayden Cailean, and perhaps most importantly, how to stay alive in dangerous situations.  While she never had noteworthy success impressing townsfolk, as Andres did, she never stopped trying, either.  Almost 8 years after they left, Andres and Grekka returned to Wati, on their meandering path through the region.  

While there, Grekka developed an overwhelming sense of responsibility for Hopton's death again.  Much against her master's wishes, when it was time to move on, Grekka stayed.  Andres ranted and raved, blaming Grekka for her own problems, and in the end claimed that she would be unwelcome among the church if she did not continue traveling to exemplify C.C.'s wanderlust.  She would not be swayed, and they parted unhappily.  Since, Grekka has dedicated her time and efforts to aiding the Pharasmin church in their efforts to cleanse the necropolis, but has held on to her faith in Cayden Cailean throughout.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

DarkOne/Rob here. I am currently working on Vershab Fethi, a human Undead-Blooded Arcanist (Blood Arcanist archetype) planning to specialize in Necromancy (at level 5). He is a socially awkward but intense and passionate man with a complicated relationship with undead, given his family history (which will be detailed as we continue).

I am planning to use undead (when able) to fight undead - _not_ to become a minion-mancer. I also plan to be a debuffing, battle-field-controller using esoteric magical tricks to altar reality in the favor of the party. One item that will need approval is the use of Words of Power (by way of the Experimental Spellcaster feat) to make undead control less prohibitive (by using the Undeath word, which functions similarly to the spell Animate Dead but lacks the costly material components and can be done at range). I mention this because I don't want it to look like a surprise or "trick" - instead of spending money on onyx stone I would spend a feat.

When speaking, Vershab will use gray.

*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Intense and focused, Vershab dresses conservatively with a large robe and hood to keep out the sun on his pale skin. His black hair grows to shoulder length with a leather loop to keep it controlled when he removes his hood. When smiles, his blue eyes seem to sparkle slightly with a subdued mirth.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Cautious to the point of paranoia and deeply untrusting of most, Vershab often has difficulty opening up to strangers. When interacting with new contacts he is cold and distant, often to the point of being rude. Once he learns to trust you, he remains "hands-off" but is more likely to smile and laugh and less likely to be rude (though it can still be awkward). 

*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

*Reactionary* - Vershab has been the target of bullies throughout most of his youth. He never looked tough enough to defend himself, so he learned to avoid conflict when possible by keeping a close eye about his surroundings.

*Eyes and Ears of the City* - Both of Vershab's parents were devout worshipers of Abadar, the Master of the First Vault and champion of civilization. While Vershab only really gives lip-service to the deity, he did spend time learning the responsibilities of a watchful citizen during his youth in Wati, gaining a better mastery of the tricks used to pierce darkness and illusion.

*Cynic (Mendev)* - It was during one of the last of his family's many travels that they went to the far north and visited Mendev. While there his parents helped him learn to pierce the deceptions of others who would try and sell relics or services as if they were themselves divinely inspired. Many were not - giving young Vershab plenty of time to practice the skill of reading them.

*Blood of Dragons* - While not present enough to express itself in his blood (and largely overwhelmed by the more significant influence of undead), a brass dragon made its influence known many generations ago in Vershab's heritage. Today, this expresses itself in his keen night vision.

*Mummy Cursed* - The incredible influence of the undead originates in powerful magic to which Vershab's parents were both exposed. In the years before they retired and Vershab was born, both parents were active tomb-explorers and were frequently exposed to the taints and curses of the undead. Before it was cured his father lost an arm to the mummy rot that plagued him, while his mother recovered more easily. Vershab was conceived during this time, and his pale complexion and unnatural powers resulted from the timing of their union.

*Spoiler: Drawback*
Show

*Socially Crippled* - Vershab is...off, and it shows. He is categorically unable to open up to anyone, even his allies, which makes it difficult for him. He tends to be a loner with wildly defensive, paranoid tendencies, often making even his allies uncomfortable.

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Vershab's childhood was filled with stories of his parents' exploits adventuring in the deserts of Osirion. The family lived an easy life in Wati, where his parents were largely retired consultants for the Pathfinder Society living in the Midwife district. However, as he entered his teens their money started to dry up. 

When the Pathfinders offered to send them to Mendev to represent the society there, both Jade (mother - cleric) and Henry (father - wizard) took the opportunity. It helped to open Vershab's eyes to the world outside Wati, but also highlighted how their son was...different.

He had always been this way, but when traveling people would notice and point out how he never made eye contact, was too pale, spoke to the air instead of to the listener, and so on. His parents learned to help him adjust, but it was clear that he would never be "normal" by any measurement.

When his parents were killed in an unfortunate accident, the Pathfinders supplied Vershab with a package of funds to get him "home" to Wati, where he has been ever since. When he arrived he found work as the apprentice of a Garundi employed by the Embalmers Guild working out of the Hall of Blessed Rebirth. *Omar Habatani* is a good mentor to Vershab - his specialty (undead and defending against them) is in high demand by the residents of Wati, and even the Pharasmins accept him. The necromancer is one of the better kept secrets in town - a well-behaved expert with no ambitions that might lead him to cause problems for the living and no motivation to advance the goals of undead in the Necropolis. 

His closest (only) friends (insert PC names here), have taken several years to really get to know him, and it has tried their patience sometimes. He doesn't try to be difficult, but he just doesn't always understand things as easily as they do. Luckily, their persistence has led to him having a small cadre of people he trusts. 

When the announcement of the competition is made, Vershab thought it a wonderful chance to start following in his parents' footsteps. He had a company in mind immediately, and spoke to them right away.


*Spoiler: Aspects (Backstory)*
Show

Vershab Fethi

*High Concept (the character's role-playing concept summed up in a short phrase)
Brilliant and Unorthodox Necromantic Genius*
Vershab is a true arcane prodigy, with such a natural penchant towards the undead and necromantic arts that it was inevitable that he would become an expert. Nothing absorbs his attention as much, and few can understand his attraction to this dark art. However, he has never been drawn to the evil that so often consumes the practitioners of such magic, perhaps because of his childlike wonder at its marvels - he simply never saw it as a path to power.

*Trouble (how the DM can torture this character that I, as a player, will enjoy)
Utterly Socially Crippled*
On the opposite side of his magic lies the rest of the mortal world. For every bit of his genius in the affairs of magic and the living dead, he does not understand the living one iota. Growing up he was always the target of bullies and teasing, even when he didn't realize it, and his few confidants are largely the result of the efforts of his loving parents. Continually bewildered and never understanding people, he has learned to keep to himself and be very cautious, rarely speaking to strangers and even less frequently making eye contact. The fact that these behaviors make things worse has never occurred to him.

*From where do I come?
Touched by Death*
Even as a child there was an odd miasma about this young man. People would get chills as he walked by, the smell of musty earth (or worse) would occasionally assault those near him, and his pale skin was unlike the other inhabitants of Wati. Traveling the Inner Sea area didn't often help things, as mysterious (and frightening) signs of death or decay seemed to happen when he arrived in a place. Though nothing happened so bad as to attract the attention of authority, people just seemed to know that he had less in common with them and more in common with the dead. And he seemed to agree, most of the time.

*What inspired me to be an adventurer?
Following in his Parent's Footsteps*
Vershab's parents were very loving and devoted to him. When his mother discovered she was pregnant with him they stopped adventuring and tried to settle down, but their stories and trophies always fascinated him (especially of their many expeditions to tombs and burial chambers in Osirion). His parents encouraged his curiosity and held nothing back from their only son, guaranteeing him excellent tutors and all the guidance they could. When they died supporting other adventurers for the Pathfinders Society, Vershab vowed to become a great adventurer too, one day. His adoration of his parents was one of the only human elements he demonstrated, and mimicking his heroic parents was as natural as could be.

*Guest Starring #1 in Lehasti's story (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
Been the Victim Before*
Right before Lehasti enters the alley an unusually pale man says a little too loudly, "They tried to pull this trick on me last week - if you go in that alley they are likely to jump you." The man is dressed in a large, heavy robe with the hood covering much of his head and he seems to be deliberately looking past everyone and not making eye contact with anyone. "You could probably handle a few of them, but at best you will walk away with some injuries. They aren't nice people and have no interest in exploring the tombs..." as he is speaking one of the nearby crowd steps forward and gets in his face, which immediately makes him lurch awkwardly back in discomfort. "Shut your damned mouth, you creep! Just because you could freak your way out of there last week doesn't mean you will get out this time!" the con-man yells, pushing the smaller man towards the alley roughly causing him and Lehasti to bump into each other. "Besides, we have more people this time - you won't get away so easily, even with two of you!"

*Guest Starring #2 (My effort to resolve another PC's First Adventure)
Calm in the Face of...being Oblivious to the Danger*
As Vershab was walking to meet his godfather, Cal, for lunch he hears a massive commotion coming from a nearby construction area. Turning to observe the locals he sees the fire, his godfather, and his new compatriot Grekka in the midst of the developing inferno. He takes several moments to calmly observe the area before seeing an option to save the remaining workers without placing anyone else at risk. 

Quietly he walks over to a rope/pulley system and releases it, causing a lift to raise to the level of the men on the platform trapped above the flame. He watches as they scramble onto it and the balance of weight shifts, lowering them past the growing flames onto the ground. As the flames consume the now empty platform he walks over to Cal and Grekka and says, "I am not an expert on construction, but they usually have some safety precautions in place for this kind of thing. You just have to know where to look. Who wants lunch?"

----------


## CleverDragon

Placeholder for Marty/CleverDragon!

Speech color shall be blue.

I'll get some character details fleshed out after work today :)

EDIT: Gwynfrid, what would you say to a Samsaran as a race? It has 11RP, same as a dwarf. Granted, it's a somewhat unusual race, and I'm good with being looked at askance as a result. Still not 100 percent sure on class, but leaning towards either an oracle, rogue, or slayer. I know that's greatly diverse  :Small Smile:

----------


## JWallyR

Edited post for Lehasti Gesmeha, Paladin of Sarenrae. Per our discussion elsewhere, her parents (Qelifa (mother) and Huushmad (father)) are currently down-on-their-luck merchants stuck in Wati until they are able to finance the next leg of their merchant travels, likely through Lehasti paying back their poorly-timed purchase of a wand of Cure Light Wounds.

Lehasti Gesmeha

*High Concept (the character's role-playing concept summed up in a short phrase)
Fiery Redeemer of Sarenrae!*
Lehasti is an impetuous young woman whose eyes are lit with a zest for life! While not overbearing or aggressive, she is vocal about the tenets of Sarenrae, and quick both to forgive and to forcibly "redeem" those who make their unrepentant wickedness known. Quick to laugh and quicker still to throw herself into harm's way to protect the innocent (or just to prove her fervor), she seeks to live out the Dawnflower's radiant glory among the people!

*Trouble (how the DM can torture this character that I, as a player, will enjoy)
Trusting and Reckless*
As with all paladins, Lehasti is motivated by a number of convictions; among them that her life is not her own, but is a sacred trust with which she is endowed to work for the good of others. Her comparative disregard for her personal safety is further fueled by the formative experience that drove her into the church of Sarenrae, and while not precisely foolhardy, she is more aggressive in the pursuit of evil than many would deem prudent. In addition, the personal experience of her miraculous resurrection has made so personal her relationship with her deity that she finds it almost impossible to conceive that others might not be so grounded in the truth as to be lying...

*From where do I come?
On the Road Again*
As a child, Lehasti was not particularly remarkable. While good-natured, strong and sturdy, her personality was tempered by the realities of life as the child of a merchant family; always on the road, moving from city to city following the winds of trade. While not rich, her family was certainly not poor; while not subject to the rabid anti-religiosity of the Rahadoumites, neither were they particularly religious. As she grew into her teenage years, Lehasti was introduced to the ways of arbitrage and dealing, but she yearned for an existence above and beyond the mundanities of trade and travel, travel and trade.

*What inspired me to be an adventurer?
Glorious Purpose*
Several days' travel out of the city, the family caravan was passing through the desert. Spotting signs of water nearby, Lehasti shouted out to her parents, and before they could warn her of the first signs of an impending sandstorm she had taken off at the excuse to ride a little harder and feel the wind blowing her hair. Suddenly the storm was upon her, and although she tried to locate her family, her horse lost its footing and tumbled, and off it went into the wilds. Unknowing that she had managed to reach the path mere hundreds of feet ahead of the circled wagons of her family, she pushed on until at last strength had left her.
Just before dawn when the storm had passed, her family broke camp and made to search for her, and the first runner returned almost before the echoes of his hoofbeats had died with Lehasti's motionless form strapped to his horse. The sudden wails of her parents split the morning stillness, and as her mother clutched her daughter to her breast, the sun crested over the dunes. The morn's first light seemed to fall heavily upon them, and a sudden wave of wind (lacking the gritty teeth of the night before) blew Lehasti's long hair around the two women, and breath returned to her! Claiming to have seen visions of a bronze-skinned woman caressing and somehow healing her sand-scarred skin with her fiery hair, Lehasti would not rest until they reached a temple of Sarenrae, where she pledged herself to be a living emblem of the glory of the Dawnflower.

*Spoiler: Hook, Complication and Resolution*
Show

New Kid in Town (Story Title)
Fresh from her training, news reached Lehasti of the opening of the tombs of Wati. Seeing this as a perfect opportunity to glorify Sarenrae in bringing life back to the parts of the city relinquished to the grasp of death, she left on the first caravan out, arriving in the city with her arms and her good name, and little else. While no stranger to the sights and sounds of commercial districts, the freedom to wander the roads seized her attention, and she found herself walking along a canal in the Veins. As she turned a corner, she came upon a man shouting, Adventurer wanted to explore the tombs! Well-armed and strong! Having not considered the need for a party, Lehasti rushed to the man, eagerly giving voice to her zeal! Right this way, young woman! I'm sure we can use your... skills! Unfortunately, she didn't see the wicked grin that split the man's face as he turned away to lead her down to an unremarkable side alley...

Been the Victim Before
Right before Lehasti enters the alley an unusually pale man says a little too loudly, "They tried to pull this trick on me last week - if you go in that alley they are likely to jump you." The man is dressed in a large, heavy robe with the hood covering much of his head and he seems to be deliberately looking past everyone and not making eye contact with anyone. "You could probably handle a few of them, but at best you will walk away with some injuries. They aren't nice people and have no interest in exploring the tombs..." as he is speaking one of the nearby crowd steps forward and gets in his face, which immediately makes him lurch awkwardly back in discomfort. "Shut your damned mouth, you creep! Just because you could freak your way out of there last week doesn't mean you will get out this time!" the con-man yells, pushing the smaller man towards the alley roughly causing him and Lehasti to bump into each other. "Besides, we have more people this time - you won't get away so easily, even with two of you!"

Bonk
Just as the two of them get roughly shoved into the alley-way, the con-man nearest the road goes crosseyed and falls to the ground. Suddenly, the forces propelling them towards the alley diminish, and in the vacancy, they see a stunningly wide half-orc woman. With a slightly-lopsided and overly toothy grin, she hefts what appears to be a heavy, ornate wooden staff and slams it into the head of another one of the thugs. "Come on, then! What's three, when you're ready for two, eh?!" The half-orc's eyes widen as she looks past the pair of unlucky victims. "Erm. There's quite a few of them, back there. MOVE!" She grabs the hands of the man and woman, and helps them regain their balance as they move towards the street. Tossing the staff aside, she yells behind her "Sorry about the damage!" As if to punctuate her statement, she topples a nearby cart in front of the alley-way. "That should hold them; follow me!"

A few short minutes later, it becomes apparent that they're no longer being followed. Smiling her toothy grin, the half-orc extends a hand in greeting. "Name's Grekka Cailean. I'd avoid that particular block, unless you care to be recruited again. It's one of many unpleasant little districts about Wati. Though, you're eager to help clear out the necropolis? There's someone I'd like you to meet." She lifts her hands, making it clear that she intends no threat. "That is, assuming you trust me to not jump you!" Grinning, she laughs aloud before turning the unlikely trio down a side street and towards the Pharasmin cathedral.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Welcome all!




> due to the 3 day weekend I'm playing catchup, as I have vastly MORE time while I'm in the office than when I'm at home, and expected to be sociable with the wife and friends, help around the house, etc.


Looks like you have your priorities in the correct order  :Small Smile: 

Now that we've got the placeholders for everybody, we can chat about characters to our hearts' content. My comments on what you've said so far:

@ Farmerbink: Inquisitor and travel are fine choices. What of divinity/philosophy?

@ DarkOne: I need to read and understand the Arcanist (I have no prior knowledge of the hybrid class), but it looks like an interesting new take on spellcasting. On Words of Power... Well... That option strikes me as rather complicated, maybe needlessly so. Am I correct in my understanding that you are only interested in it to circumvent the regular cost of animating undead? I'm not sure that's worth using up a feat for. That said, it's a level 5 plan, you'll have plenty of time to decide if that's the right thing for you. At this time I'm not saying yes or no (unless you ask me for a decision now, in which case I'll ask for a couple of days to think about it).
Some comments on your backstory:
- I suggesting adding details about childhood and coming of age. The arcanist is a scholar, so he must have had at least a teacher and/or go to some sort of school. You mentioned bullying, some detail could be interesting, for example, did he make lasting enemies, is there somebody he remembers with feelings of hate and/or fear from that time? Did his parents do anything about it?
- How on earth did he make any friends? You need to develop that, since we'll need some starting point for the group's interaction.
- With this type of background and personality, I would expect the character to have a dismal score in Cha.

@ CleverDragon: Samsaran... Never seen that before. Interesting. Like I said in the 16, you'll need a strong backstory behind it. However, assuming you're from Osirion, or, even better, Wati itself, I can readily think of a logical way it would fit in the AP's setting. Naturally, that will make the character a freak in many people's eyes, by you're ready for that, right? As for classes, we may or may not need a healer in the group, it's up to you guys. If nobody takes the role, I'll come up with something so that it doesn't hinder the group (like a NPC friend who happens to be a cleric, or some cheap source of healing potions...).

@ JWallyR: Why not a paladin indeed. What would be his motivation for institutionalized tomb robbing, is a question for you... And maybe an opportunity to define an interesting personality/background to deal with it. Maybe he opposes tomb robbing but since it's going to happen anyway, he wants to ensure it's done in a way that's respectful to the dead? Or he thinks all those dead are cursed/undead and he wants to purge them... Or many other possibilities.

@ All: Does everybody agree that the group starts as friends who've known each other for some time as suggested by DarkOne? I recommend you collectively come up with your backstory as a group, in that case. Many combinations are possible, I'll leave it to you. However it goes, I'll ask that you give a short description of what your character thinks of the others. I find this is very useful to inititate RP in the first couple of pages of a game.

On my side: I just started reading the AP. Tonight I will post some material on the city of Wati, which I'll encourage you to read so that you have some framework to help build your backstory and think of your first steps.

----------


## Farmerbink

Re, all: I'm happy with it. It'll take doing on our part, but should simplify the actually difficult part more.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> @ DarkOne: I need to read and understand the Arcanist (I have no prior knowledge of the hybrid class), but it looks like an interesting new take on spellcasting.


 Arcanists use a hybrid system of semi-prepared spellcasting and "exploits" that "bend" the laws of magic. Their spellcasting is primarily based on Intelligence, with their exploits largely based on Charisma. The archetype I am planning to take gets them most of the characteristics of a sorcerer's bloodline, and I plan to learn the "School Understanding" exploit (Necromancy) at level 5.




> On Words of Power... Well... That option strikes me as rather complicated, maybe needlessly so. Am I correct in my understanding that you are only interested in it to circumvent the regular cost of animating undead? I'm not sure that's worth using up a feat for. That said, it's a level 5 plan, you'll have plenty of time to decide if that's the right thing for you. At this time I'm not saying yes or no (unless you ask me for a decision now, in which case I'll ask for a couple of days to think about it).


I do not want to handle all of the Words of Power subystem - only a very, very small list of "words" (spells) with some unorthodox casting methods. It isn't too bad when you look at the feat first (which I would advise). That said - it is a long ways away, so I understand it not being a priority.




> Some comments on your backstory:
> - I suggesting adding details about childhood and coming of age. The arcanist is a scholar, so he must have had at least a teacher and/or go to some sort of school. You mentioned bullying, some detail could be interesting, for example, did he make lasting enemies, is there somebody he remembers with feelings of hate and/or fear from that time? Did his parents do anything about it?


If you think it be a worthwhile addition to things I can go into more details, but I hadn't anything in mind specifically yet. The bullying is intended as part of the overarching theme of social awkwardness. I can try to come up with a teacher, but would also be fine if there is an appropriate NPC contact you find I would be fine with that. And finally, I imagined Victor's folks being rather busy and more interested in their son being tough enough to stand up for himself than they would be interested in interfering. That said - you're the DM, so if you want to have them (as NPCs) try to do something, I am open to discussing it.




> - How on earth did he make any friends? You need to develop that, since we'll need some starting point for the group's interaction.


Agreed - to do that I would like to have the help of all the other players, since it closely involves them. As a teacher (in what feels like another life) I had students (with tendencies like I am describing in Victor) who developed friendships with outgoing and kind young people around them (most of whom were also in choir with the socially awkward student). If this gives the other players some ideas on how to get started, great!




> - With this type of background and personality, I would expect the character to have a dismal score in Cha.


The Charisma score is as much mechanical as it is based on fluff. That said - he is not intended to be the face of the party, but has a strong sense of self. I plan to play up the socially awkward part by not spending any points in the social skills and only rarely rolling those checks. If this is a big hang-up, let me know and I can begin rethinking everything about his backstory.




> @ All: Does everybody agree that the group starts as friends who've known each other for some time as suggested by DarkOne? I recommend you collectively come up with your backstory as a group, in that case. Many combinations are possible, I'll leave it to you. However it goes, I'll ask that you give a short description of what your character thinks of the others. I find this is very useful to initiate RP in the first couple of pages of a game.


It has been mentioned in our google hangout that using the aspect system (as applied in the Dresden Files RPG/Fate system - see "Character Creation" here for some discussion on the topic) has worked well in several of our previous games to get the PCs connected. If this appeals to you and the other players, we can do a truncated version of that here, too.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> If you think it be a worthwhile addition to things I can go into more details, but I hadn't anything in mind specifically yet. The bullying is intended as part of the overarching theme of social awkwardness. I can try to come up with a teacher, but would also be fine if there is an appropriate NPC contact you find I would be fine with that. And finally, I imagined Victor's folks being rather busy and more interested in their son being tough enough to stand up for himself than they would be interested in interfering. That said - you're the DM, so if you want to have them (as NPCs) try to do something, I am open to discussing it.


I'm not going to push you to pick a particular story or other, but I do request some more detail (per the 16) to flesh out the character, and create links that I can use later to develop the story and allow for richer RP. Indeed a NPC from the AP might fit that purpose, it's a good idea. I'll see if I can find a suitable one and come back to you.




> The Charisma score is as much mechanical as it is based on fluff. That said - he is not intended to be the face of the party, but has a strong sense of self. I plan to play up the socially awkward part by not spending any points in the social skills and only rarely rolling those checks. If this is a big hang-up, let me know and I can begin rethinking everything about his backstory.


From my perspective, the character's personality should drive the mechanics to some degree, or at least, the two shouldn't be in contradiction. If a character has high Int and Knowledge ranks left and right, he can't also be an illiterate street urchin; if he has low Wis, he can't also be a successful adviser to the king, unless the king is a madman or a 4-year old child; if he's a bar brawler he can't have low Str, unless he loses every fight but continues fighting for some crazy creason; etc. In the case of Cha, I wonder how a paranoid, socially inept guy can get Cha bonuses to Bluff, Diplomacy etc.

I don't want to force you to rewrite the whole thing though. Bossing you around isn't why I was interested in being DM  :Small Smile: . This is more to encourage you to think of an explanation for the social awkwardness in an Arcanist. Or is there an archetype somewhere that would let you swap Cha for something else in the exploit mechanics?




> It has been mentioned in our google hangout that using the aspect system (as applied in the Dresden Files RPG/Fate system - see "Character Creation" here for some discussion on the topic) has worked well in several of our previous games to get the PCs connected. If this appeals to you and the other players, we can do a truncated version of that here, too.


I'll check it out later, thanks.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I'm not going to push you to pick a particular story or other, but I do request some more detail (per the 16) to flesh out the character, and create links that I can use later to develop the story and allow for richer RP. Indeed a NPC from the AP might fit that purpose, it's a good idea. I'll see if I can find a suitable one and come back to you.


- Perhaps one of the other guys helped out instead of Victor's parents (re: bullying). I will put out the plea to someone to step into Victor's history in that way.
- I will wait excitedly for a possible teacher to show up from the AP. Let me know if no one does and I will try to imagine someone interesting.




> From my perspective, the character's personality should drive the mechanics to some degree, or at least, the two shouldn't be in contradiction. If a character has high Int and Knowledge ranks left and right, he can't also be an illiterate street urchin; if he has low Wis, he can't also be a successful adviser to the king, unless the king is a madman or a 4-year old child; if he's a bar brawler he can't have low Str, unless he loses every fight but continues fighting for some crazy creason; etc. In the case of Cha, I wonder how a paranoid, socially inept guy can get Cha bonuses to Bluff, Diplomacy etc.
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> I don't want to force you to rewrite the whole thing though. Bossing you around isn't why I was interested in being DM . This is more to encourage you to think of an explanation for the social awkwardness in an Arcanist. Or is there an archetype somewhere that would let you swap Cha for something else in the exploit mechanics?


Everything mechanically about Charisma is centered on the following exploit, which I am planning to pick up at level 5:




> *School Understanding*: The arcanist can select one arcane school from any of the schools available to a character with the arcane school wizard class feature, but does not have to select any opposition schools. The arcanist gains one ability of that arcane school as though she were a 1st-level wizard, using her Charisma modifier in place of her Intelligence modifier for this ability. The ability must be one gained at 1st level and is limited in its use per day to 3 + the arcanist's Charisma modifier. As a swift action, the arcanist can expend 1 point from her arcane reservoir to bolster her understanding, allowing her to treat her arcanist level as her wizard level for the purpose of using this ability for a number of rounds equal to her Charisma modifier (minimum 1). During this time, she also gains use of the other ability gained at 1st level for her selected school. She does not gain any other abilities when using this exploit in this way, such as those gained at 8th level.


I am planning on taking *Necromancy* as my specialist school for the *Power over Undead* ability (Command Undead as a bonus feat - as noted in the quoted text above all the ability score dependent stuff is Charisma-based again, unlike the Wizard). To have more than 1 round of functional use of the ability I need some Charisma. 

However, if you want to rule I can do it all with Intelligence and something else, I am flexible. There is not an archetype currently that changes the ability scores of the exploits to something other than Charisma. From an optimizing standpoint, Charisma is the weakest ability score other than Strength for my PC, so changing from Charisma to something else will be a stealth-buff, which is not what I was aiming to get...

----------


## Gwynfrid

In typical fashion, I'm finding that getting ready for this adventure takes a little longer than I was hoping for. I'm still working on extracting a description of Wati for you guys. Hopefully I'll be able to do it tonight.




> - Perhaps one of the other guys helped out instead of Victor's parents (re: bullying). I will put out the plea to someone to step into Victor's history in that way.
> - I will wait excitedly for a possible teacher to show up from the AP. Let me know if no one does and I will try to imagine someone interesting.


I hope the closest thing to an arcane school in Wati will make of sense for your character: The *Hall of Blessed Rebirth*, the citys influential embalmers guild. Lead by an old halfling woman called Bahjut Everhand (so nicknamed from her desiccated left hand), it gathers most of the regions morticians, doctors, and alchemists.  It serves as an academy specializing in anatomy, chemistry, and medicine, and even tutoring exceptional students in alchemy and wizardry - that would be you! While most of Watis residents give the school a wide berth, ambitious families across Osirion send their children to the Hall of Blessed Rebirth to master techniques in medicine and embalming. 




> I am planning on taking *Necromancy* as my specialist school for the *Power over Undead* ability (Command Undead as a bonus feat - as noted in the quoted text above all the ability score dependent stuff is Charisma-based again, unlike the Wizard). To have more than 1 round of functional use of the ability I need some Charisma. 
> 
> However, if you want to rule I can do it all with Intelligence and something else, I am flexible. There is not an archetype currently that changes the ability scores of the exploits to something other than Charisma. From an optimizing standpoint, Charisma is the weakest ability score other than Strength for my PC, so changing from Charisma to something else will be a stealth-buff, which is not what I was aiming to get...


For the reasons I gave before, I think this is a bit contradictory in RP terms. However, I prefer that to tweaking the rules, and to pushing you to redo a backstory that you have settled on. So, let's go with it as is.

@ all: Any news of the other 3 characters? How about the group's story of getting together?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I hope the closest thing to an arcane school in Wati will make of sense for your character: The *Hall of Blessed Rebirth*, the citys influential embalmers guild. Lead by an old halfling woman called Bahjut Everhand (so nicknamed from her desiccated left hand), it gathers most of the regions morticians, doctors, and alchemists.  It serves as an academy specializing in anatomy, chemistry, and medicine, and even tutoring exceptional students in alchemy and wizardry - that would be you! While most of Watis residents give the school a wide berth, ambitious families across Osirion send their children to the Hall of Blessed Rebirth to master techniques in medicine and embalming.


That sounds like a perfectly weird place for my PC to get his start! Shall I use Bahjut as the mentor or make up an NPC and have them be affiliated with the Hal?




> For the reasons I gave before, I think this is a bit contradictory in RP terms. However, I prefer that to tweaking the rules, and to pushing you to redo a backstory that you have settled on. So, let's go with it as is.


I will do my very best to not make you or anyone else regret that. If it helps - I am open to a home-brew drawback instead of Paranoid that gives a big penalty on Charisma-based checks. Additionally, I will do my best to hinder Victor's (few) social interactions in ways that reasonably apply penalties to the rare check he attempts.

Would it help for me to plan to be "charismatic" with regards to his interactions with undead specifically? Sort of like a little kid talks to their toys, very animated and comfortable even though they aren't real...Does that make sense and help make it easier to stomach?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> That sounds like a perfectly weird place for my PC to get his start! Shall I use Bahjut as the mentor or make up an NPC and have them be affiliated with the Hal?


Not Bahjut herself, she's more versed in alchemy than spellcasting, and more of a political/business figure than a teacher. Feel free to invent a NPC, or to remain vague by just saying he was trained by the guild.




> I will do my very best to not make you or anyone else regret that. If it helps - I am open to a home-brew drawback instead of Paranoid that gives a big penalty on Charisma-based checks.


Not sure I want to play the homebrew card for that relatively minor issue. How about existing drawbacks for the same purpose? For example, Anxious? 




> Would it help for me to plan to be "charismatic" with regards to his interactions with undead specifically? Sort of like a little kid talks to their toys, very animated and comfortable even though they aren't real...Does that make sense and help make it easier to stomach?


This is a very good idea, I love it. Not only does it bring more consistency, it adds great flavor to the character.

Regarding background, if characters are from Wati: I recommend you look up these short descriptions of Osirion and the Garundi people. It has useful background, and help for things like character names etc. You can also lookup Wati, although I'll give you a more detailed description later.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Not Bahjut herself, she's more versed in alchemy than spellcasting, and more of a political/business figure than a teacher. Feel free to invent a NPC, or to remain vague by just saying he was trained by the guild.


Will do - I don't have any ideas yet, but will try and think of something tonight if I have time.




> Not sure I want to play the homebrew card for that relatively minor issue. How about existing drawbacks for the same purpose? For example, Anxious?


I am not opposed to that drawback instead, though I was honestly thinking of something _more_ detrimental as far as "3rd party" would be - like -2 on all Charisma checks, not just Diplomacy. That said, if you want to avoid anything out of the Paizo-realm for consistency sake, I will look at either take Anxious or something similar instead of Paranoid.




> This is a very good idea, I love it. Not only does it bring more consistency, it adds great flavor to the character.


Glad to hear it! That will be a plan then.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I am not opposed to that drawback instead, though I was honestly thinking of something _more_ detrimental as far as "3rd party" would be - like -2 on all Charisma checks, not just Diplomacy.


Hey, my point wasn't to nerf him just for the hell of it  :Small Amused: 

Also, you know that you are under no obligation to have a drawback in the first place, right?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I wouldn't consider it much of a nerf, honestly.

An yeah, I am a trait-aholic. I never seem to have enough on a PC.

----------


## CleverDragon

The alchemist contact might be an in for the character I'm considering. I'm tossing up either some version of an alchemist or investigator, both of which make heavy use of alchemy. I still haven't narrowed it down, though.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> The alchemist contact might be an in for the character I'm considering. I'm tossing up either some version of an alchemist or investigator, both of which make heavy use of alchemy. I still haven't narrowed it down, though.


Both are fine, it would give the two characters a natural connection.

----------


## Farmerbink

BTW, I'm updating the above post as I hash out the fluff on my inquisitor.  I can post in the thread to direct you there, but it's taking all the free time I've got left to keep up with other games and make meager progress on this.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> BTW, I'm updating the above post as I hash out the fluff on my inquisitor.  I can post in the thread to direct you there, but it's taking all the free time I've got left to keep up with other games and make meager progress on this.


Thanks for flagging that. I wouldn't look to the top of the thread otherwise, because when you edit a post, I don't get an alert from the forum.

----------


## Farmerbink

Also, I'm thinking that Grekka might be at least some portion of a tie that binds this group together.  She's very outgoing, and usually disliked, so while Victor may not make friends easily, neither does he make an effort to NOT be Grekka's friend.  And really, that's about all it takes.   :Small Big Grin: 

That said, it's fairly late, I've gotta get up early and drive in the snow tomorrow, so....  g'night!  Hopefully, I'll get background and the rest of the fluff up tomorrow.  It's gonna be good.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I edited the OP with a good description of the city of Wati. Enjoy, and please use this as inspiration to write character backstories with ties to the city.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I haven't had much time today, but I did get to read the info on Wati over lunch. When I have time I will update my back story with some new connections to the setting.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

So, it has been a busy day or two for me, Gwynfrid. The wife and daughter are both sick, but I hope to have some more background written today.

Have you been able to get into google hangouts? There has been a bit of conversation there between everyone else, so I don't want you to think we have forgotten about this game. They just haven't posted here...

Let me know when you want an invitation to the hangout!
------------

I read the "Raising the Stakes" .pdf. Some of that sounds entertaining, but most of it seems like it would work better in person than via PbP to me. If the other players want to use any of those rules, I am game, but my vote is a neutral-emotionally "no" due to the venue.
------------

I was browsing the drawbacks in http://www.d20pfsrd.com/ (while trying to determine a better drawback to fit the fluff of my PC) and came upon a couple of things that got me thinking:

Anxious (which was suggested earlier) is pretty good but only penalizes one of the social skills. I am fine as a player with Victor struggling with all the social skills.

Misbegotten is a drawback that hits Dexterity skills the way I would be comfortable hitting Charisma skills. There are *7* Dexterity-based skills and there are *7* Charisma-based skills. How about I take a (new) trait with that effect?

The fluff for Vain is completely wrong, but the effect is closer to what I imagine Victor suffers. 

How about we describe the drawback mechanically as "-2 to Charisma-based skills" and give it the fluff of "socially crippled" ? Does that sound like a manageable home-brew drawback?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Edits to Victor's Backstory*
Victor's childhood was filled with stories of his parents' exploits adventuring in the deserts of Osirion. The family lived an easy life in Wati, where his parents were largely retired consultants for the Pathfinder Society living in the Midwife district. However, as he entered his teens their money started to dry up. 

When the Pathfinders offered to send them to Mendev to represent the society there, both Jade (mother - cleric) and Henry (father - wizard) took the opportunity. It helped to open Victor's eyes to the world outside Wati, but also highlighted how their son was...different.

He had always been this way, but when traveling people would notice and point out how he never made eye contact, was too pale, spoke to the air instead of to the listener, and so on. His parents learned to help him adjust, but it was clear that he would never be "normal" by any measurement.

When his parents were killed in an unfortunate accident, the Pathfinders supplied Victor with a package of funds to get him "home" to Wati, where he has been ever since. When he arrived he found work as the apprentice of a Garundi employed by the Embalmers Guild working out of the Hall of Blessed Rebirth. *Omar Habatani* is a good mentor to Victor - his specialty (undead and defending against them) is in high demand by the residents of Wati, and even the Pharasmins accept him. The necromancer is one of the better kept secrets in town - a well-behaved expert with no ambitions that might lead him to cause problems for the living and no motivation to advance the goals of undead in the Necropolis. (I have not given him a level or character sheet - I figured it would be better to leave that up to you, *Gwynfrid*.)

His closest (only) friends (insert PC names here), have taken several years to really get to know him, and it has tried their patience sometimes. He doesn't try to be difficult, but he just doesn't always understand things as easily as they do. Luckily, their persistence has led to him having a small cadre of people he trusts. 

When the announcement of the competition is made, Victor thought it a wonderful chance to start following in his parents' footsteps. He had a company in mind immediately, and spoke to them right away.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> So, it has been a busy day or two for me, Gwynfrid. The wife and daughter are both sick, but I hope to have some more background written today.


No worries. I got pretty buried at work myself, especially the last 2 days. Still got some to do over the weekend I'm afraid.





> Have you been able to get into google hangouts? There has been a bit of conversation there between everyone else, so I don't want you to think we have forgotten about this game. They just haven't posted here...


Oopsie.  :Small Red Face:  I just sent you a PM about that.




> I read the "Raising the Stakes" .pdf. Some of that sounds entertaining, but most of it seems like it would work better in person than via PbP to me. If the other players want to use any of those rules, I am game, but my vote is a neutral-emotionally "no" due to the venue.


Not a problem. Like I said, it's your option and if you don't feel like using it, it just won't come up. 





> I was browsing the drawbacks in http://www.d20pfsrd.com/ (while trying to determine a better drawback to fit the fluff of my PC) and came upon a couple of things that got me thinking:
> 
> Anxious (which was suggested earlier) is pretty good but only penalizes one of the social skills. I am fine as a player with Victor struggling with all the social skills.
> 
> Misbegotten is a drawback that hits Dexterity skills the way I would be comfortable hitting Charisma skills. There are *7* Dexterity-based skills and there are *7* Charisma-based skills. How about I take a (new) trait with that effect?
> 
> The fluff for Vain is completely wrong, but the effect is closer to what I imagine Victor suffers. 
> 
> How about we describe the drawback mechanically as "-2 to Charisma-based skills" and give it the fluff of "socially crippled" ? Does that sound like a manageable home-brew drawback?


I'm OK with either one of these:
- Take the effect of Vain, and just rename it "Awkward".
- Homebrew as you suggested, even though I find it rather harsh relative to most drawbacks.
Your call.




> *Edits to Victor's Backstory*


This is fine. We'll say that Omar is something like expert 5 / necromancer 4, in his sixties. No need for a character sheet at this point, I think. 

(Edited for clarity) The only remark I have left is about your character's name, Victor. As he is a local, you might want to pick a name more in tune with the setting, don't you think?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - Homebrew as you suggested, even though I find it rather harsh relative to most drawbacks.
> Your call.
> 
> This is fine. We'll say that Omar is something like expert 5 / necromancer 4, in his sixties. No need for a character sheet at this point, I think. The only remark I have left is about the character's name. As he is a local, you might want to pick a name more in tune with the setting, don't you think?


Went with the -2 Cha checks option, called it something stupid like "Socially Crippled" (it needs work).

I had intended that name to fit - change it if you feel so motivated and I will follow along.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I had intended that name to fit - change it if you feel so motivated and I will follow along.


My bad, I was unclear. Omar is fine. I meant Victor: rather not a Garundi style of name.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> My bad, I was unclear. Omar is fine. I meant Victor: rather not a Garundi style of name.


A decent point - let me think on it.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm having a lazy Saturday at home (thanks, snow), which actually hasn't been lazy at all, so far.  That said, if I'm not able to complete my background and post it tonight, I feel certain that I will have plenty of time to do so tomorrow.

Is "Grekka" a decent name for a quasi-local?  She's a half-orc, born in the Insula Mater to an impoverished peasant mother.  I haven't put anything about whether or not her mother stayed around or went on, or died- I'm happy to consider any of the above options.  In any case, her mother is NOT a locally-born woman, though [Grekka] was born in Wati, so perhaps the name isn't quite as important.  

Planning on being a native, for the campaign trait, and also to tie in with my dirty fighter trait and my overprotective drawback.  Again, should have history done tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Gwynfrid

If you're a half-orc then a half-orc name is fine, but then you'll be seen as a half-orc first and foremost. Whereas if you have a Garundi name then it would mean your human heritage dominates, at least in the eyes of others. Does that make sense? You can choose either way.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

How about changing my PC's name to *Vershab Fethi*?

----------


## Farmerbink

> If you're a half-orc then a half-orc name is fine, but then you'll be seen as a half-orc first and foremost. Whereas if you have a Garundi name then it would mean your human heritage dominates, at least in the eyes of others. Does that make sense? You can choose either way.


In the interest of perhaps playing into most people general dislike of me, I'll stick with the half-orc name, then.  Good thing I'm outgoing, and Victor Vershab has no friends, or we'd never get _anywhere!_

----------


## Gwynfrid

> How about changing my PC's name to *Vershab Fethi*?





> In the interest of perhaps playing into most people general dislike of me, I'll stick with the half-orc name, then.  Good thing I'm outgoing, and Victor Vershab has no friends, or we'd never get _anywhere!_


Both are fine by me.

Now, regarding the matter of healing. I understand the group will not include a full healer; possibly, at level 1, nobody will have healing abilities. I don't want to force one of you to pick such a class, that's boring. On the other hand, without a healer you're unlikely to get far. So, I came up with a couple of workarounds. Please pick one of the below (or use this as inspiration to propose another):
1) Overprotective parents
One of the paladin's parents had a short, unsuccessful adventuring past, lost several friends to traps and monsters, and swore that career off. Understandbly, neither parent is happy with their son's chosen path. They're very worried, but when they realized there was no dissuading him, they opened an old chest, extracted a dusty Wand of Cure Light Wounds and gave it to him. The family's means are modest, and the paladin realizes the wand's value is a significant part of their meagre fortune. (To be clear: This means the paladin will have to refund the wand's full value at some point, ie 255gp). The wand has 17 charges.
2) Shrewd sponsor
The investigator has a couple of rich acquaintances, and one of them sees great potential in him. When he heard the investigator was planning to participate in Wati's exploration lottery, he offered to sponsor him. His help takes the form of a set of 15 potions of Cure Light Wounds, plus a 50gp stipend to spend on equipment. In exchange, he asks for 10% of the first 3 explorations' proceeds (ie. the resell value of any valuables, including magic items), with a hint that continued association could bring great benefits to both parties.
3) Supportive church
The church of Sarenrae in Wati is rather small, with clergy consisting of just 2 full clerics and 1 acolyte, but they are ambitious and would like to raise the Dawnflower's profile in the city. Being joined by a budding paladin was a great boost to their group, as this is a rare event. They are eager to support him, so they offered him 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds as a gift upon receiving his vows of service, and promised to provide healing to him and his friends at half the usually charged cost (5 gp x spell level x caster level, and a 10 gp flat fee for restorative channeling).
4) Embalmer's Guild connection
Omar Habatani noticed the adventuring streak in his student, Vershab, and as he grew to like the socially inept young man over the years, he wants to give him a little help on the side, without letting the guild authorities in to it. He gave Vershab a box full with potions brewed by the guilds' medical students during the course of their exercises. Most are healing potions, but they aren't suitable for sale, because they're flawed. They work - usually (80% chance), but there are a few random side effects. The imbiber must make a DC12 fort save or be affected by a mild affliction (1d4: on a 1, the potion is extremely salty making the imbiber painfully thirsty; character is fatigued until he gets a chance to drink at least a full bottle of water (1 liter); on a 2, the potion is horribly bitter, and causes the character to be nauseated for 4 rounds, then sickened for 1 hour  (Fort DC12 for half duration) ; on a 3, the character experiences a strong flash of body heat; he suffers a -2 penalty to saves vs fire damage or the effects of heat, for the rest of the day; on a 4, the character becomes dizzy, with a -4 penalty to Dex for 1 hour). There are 28 potions in the box, 24 of which are Cure Light Wounds and 4 are other 1st-level spells.

EDIT: Some changes done, see blue text.

----------


## Farmerbink

#1 seems...  too easy?  I mean, obviously, the implication is that we'll help support his/her family, but by adventuring standards, modest accommodations are VERY cheap.

#2 seems like it could be a very healthy mix of helpful and costly.  Also opens lots of opportunities for later RP options.

#3 involves reliance on potions, which is arguably worse in every way than a wand.  And also may involve running back to town to heal (not something I remember particularly fondly from D2).

As amusing as #4 sounds, it suffers from the same issue as number 3, and I do _NOT_ want to find myself nauseated when I really needed the 1d8+1 Hpz.

My vote goes for #1 or 2.  Either one will (hopefully) get us over the hump that is level 1 healing, and both have their own brand of costs.  

With sufficient background tie-ins, I'd even be glad to have Grekka and the paladin (who's name I have not yet committed to memory) be close enough that she'd pay from her share to help support the parents, also.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As a player I always fear the "easy" options presented by a DM, and #1 is _easy_. That scares me enough to make me consider meta-gaming and being concerned with their survival and well-being before anything has even happened.

Numbers 2-4 all have significant enough costs to make the PC debate the value of each option, making them all interesting, though. I like the wand option best, but there are advantages to having a stash of potions too. 

In the final analysis I would vote for #2, but could be convinced to try #3 too.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I  drafted this without paying close attention to exact cost vs value of each option. I could be talked into changing some parameters. 

The way I see it, you have this:
- option 1 is easy but not cheap since you will have a moral obligation to refund Dad and Mum. Also, when the charges are gone, that's it, there's no more where it came from.
- option 2 offers a useful connection but the cost is unknown. Your investor could make a lot of money on this. He might also end up losing some.
- option 3 is cheap but having to get out for healing is a serious drawback.
- option 4 is the only one that's free. Problem is, quality is low. That said, I went overboard with the nauseating effect: scratch that, sickened is bad enough.

----------


## JWallyR

I liked #2 and 3 the most at first blush, but I'm starting to like the idea behind #1. My paladin's "Resurrected" campaign trait might play into the parents' dislike of their child's choice to go adventuring, as she has died once already! I like the RP behind 3, and while 2 has some RP fun potential, there's also the potential for a lot of loot getting taxed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

On second thought, I made a few changes, see above in blue text.

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka's background is finally done, and updated in my original post.  Pending responses on the G+ hangout, Grekka's high concept and trouble are:

*High Concept:* Abrasive Divine Devestator
*Trouble:* Unlikeable, Unlikely Hero

*First conflict:* ????

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ Farmerbink: I had a quick look at Grekka, and while her personality is interesting and probably a nice fit, the choice of inquisitor as a class is a little puzzling. An inquisitor is supposed to hunt down the enemies of the faith; I don't see much in her background that would lead her to do so. Also, Cayden Cailean doesn't strike me as the kind of deity that would have much use for inquisitors in the first place. Can you explain?

@ all: To help with backstory writing, I suggest you answer these few basic questions, taken and expanded from the 16:

1) Where does your character come from? 
- race/ethnicity
- place of origin
- family/upbringing
- training
- attitude to religion, especially the churches present in Wati
2) Why did he/she choose to do what he/she does
- why did he/she take this particular character class 
- what he/she does for a living
- what are his/her ambitions in life, if any?
3) Why does he/she want to explore tombs in Wati?
- what are longer term goals, if any?
4) Can you name and describe at least a couple of the following:
- parents, siblings, pets, mentors, past or present love interests, children, friends, enemies...
5) What is his/her relationship with the other group members
- how did they meet
- what does he/she think of each of them?

----------


## Farmerbink

Are you of the opinion that Cayden Cailean's church simply has zero inquisitors?  

I mean, the class might not be common, but it's hard for me to think that having negative experiences with undead (which are largely considered the enemies of most faiths- since they're the enemy of most living things), and training from a worshipper of Cayden Cailean wouldn't explain it, right there.  

She's trained in combat- for the sake of protecting herself and others, but she has more personal desire to oppose undead (namely in the necropolis), due to her childhood.  She worships C.C. because that's what she was taught.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Are you of the opinion that Cayden Cailean's church simply has zero inquisitors?


I guess I can't find a reason for one to exist, but hey, other people might have better imagination than mine, that's OK  :Small Wink: 




> I mean, the class might not be common, but it's hard for me to think that having negative experiences with undead (which are largely considered the enemies of most faiths- since they're the enemy of most living things), and training from a worshipper of Cayden Cailean wouldn't explain it, right there.  
> 
> She's trained in combat- for the sake of protecting herself and others, but she has more personal desire to oppose undead (namely in the necropolis), due to her childhood.  She worships C.C. because that's what she was taught.


To me, this describes a cleric adventurer perfectly. Why an inquistor instead?

----------


## Farmerbink

First, and most importantly, I'm more personally interested in the inquisitor class than the cleric class.  Secondly, I'm intending to play her more on the edgy combat side of things than I interpret the generalist cleric to be involved in.  She's MUCH more interested in retribution and the eventual sanctification and sealing of the necropolis than she is in anything else that the church might be a part of.  

But honestly, a BIG part of it is that I just don't want to play a cleric.  I'm not _tremendously_ familiar with spells in general (this is a huge understatement), and choosing a class that is less spell-centered and more ability-centered than a cleric or wizard seems like a better way to gain _some_ familiarity without feeling like I'm in too deep.  

It's kind of an inside joke, how often I try to trade away spells for other abilities, when I make a character, soI'm trying to get over that, without overwhelming myself.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> First, and most importantly, I'm more personally interested in the inquisitor class than the cleric class.  Secondly, I'm intending to play her more on the edgy combat side of things than I interpret the generalist cleric to be involved in.  She's MUCH more interested in retribution and the eventual sanctification and sealing of the necropolis than she is in anything else that the church might be a part of.  
> 
> But honestly, a BIG part of it is that I just don't want to play a cleric.  I'm not _tremendously_ familiar with spells in general (this is a huge understatement), and choosing a class that is less spell-centered and more ability-centered than a cleric or wizard seems like a better way to gain _some_ familiarity without feeling like I'm in too deep.  
> 
> It's kind of an inside joke, how often I try to trade away spells for other abilities, when I make a character, soI'm trying to get over that, without overwhelming myself.


All right, not going to force your hand of course. Still, I have a bit of cognitive dissonance when reading the description of the inquisitor next to that of Cayden Cailean:




> The faithful of Cayden Cailean hold their patron's two loves, freedom and drink, as the pillars of his church. Free to seek their own means of venerating the Drunken Hero, it's not uncommon for followers to take part in events involving one or both of these. The creation and drinking of spirits is often considered a noble and holy, though not formal, pastime. Likewise, the act of fighting for freedom, both that of others and of oneself, is highly respected and honored; both liberators and chevaliers are welcome additions to the Lucky Drunk's faith.
> 
> (...)
> Cayden Cailean's clergy is comprised primarily of clerics, though a smattering of druids and bards can also be counted among their number. In the rare instances where any structure exists, the church favors a loose hierarchy. Typically, priests are free to spread the ideals of their faith as they see fit; the priests of the Lucky Drunk are often barkeeps, freedom fighters, or adventurers traveling alone or as part of a group.
> 
> (...)
> Cayden Cailean is not known to have taken the time to write a book or manual describing his divine teachings. Instead, he chooses to let his actions before and after attaining divinity serve as an example to his followers.
> Placard of Wisdom 
> Consisting of no more than a few lines of text, this writing usually takes the form of a simple wall-hanging that summarizes the traits that should be embraced by the followers of the Drunken Hero





> Grim and determined, the inquisitor roots out enemies of the faith, using trickery and guile when righteousness and purity is not enough. Although inquisitors are dedicated to a deity, they are above many of the normal rules and conventions of the church. They answer to their deity and their own sense of justice alone, and are willing to take extreme measures to meet their goals.
> 
> Inquisitors tend to move from place to place, chasing down enemies and researching emerging threats. As a result, they often travel with others, if for no other reason than to mask their presence. Inquisitors work with members of their faith whenever possible, but even such allies are not above suspicion.


Then there are all the inquisitor abilities dealing with judging people, rooting out traitors, intimidating people, tracking them down, discerning their lies and generally trusting no one. All of that is hard to reconcile with the tenets of the most laid-back god in the entire pantheon.

----------


## Farmerbink

That's part of why she has the heretic archetype.  She's not entirely in-line with C.C.'s antics, though she seems to try to be.  She's _less laid-back_ than he is, less prone to wanderlust, and all-in-all, just a bit more serious (at least when it comes to judging the undead).

If you'd rather, I can rework her background somewhat and make her an inquisitor of Abadar instead.  That was the original idea, actually.  I just felt like incorporating luck bonuses and making her the CC worshipper that never fits in, no matter how hard she tried, (for flavor) would be a really fun and interesting character to play.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> On second thought, I made a few changes, see above in blue text.


My votes don't change. I like #2 and #3 best, but would be willing to do any of the four. If the rest of the party likes #1 best, that would be fine too.
---------------------

Regarding classes and pre-determined roles: I began actively playing during 3.5 when mixing and matching classes was pretty common. The fluff generally took second place to the mechanics of a given class, so you made sure your PC could do what you wanted them to do and then gave them fluff for the rest.

The high priest of a church could be an expert, with no levels of Cleric at all. Likewise, the inquisitor could be a hardened ex-paladin who fell but did not stop serving their faith. There were (obviously) certain things that couldn't be adjusted (you had to have trapfinding in 3.5 to be the anti-traps guy and only some classes had that), but as for a PC's relationship with their game world, I figured it was exceptionally rare that a PC's class was synonymous with position in society.

Taking the "heretic" archetype would lead to not fitting in the standard church, but being an inquisitor wouldn't necessarily mean that you would fit in with the Spanish Inquisition. 

All that said, if you claim to be an arcane caster with no levels in such a class...yeah, you had better be able to explain that well. In the case we are discussing, would Greka being a Battle Oracle be more fitting in your mind, Gwynfrid? And if it would be, John, would you consider that sort of an adjustment?

Just my 2 cp.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> That's part of why she has the heretic archetype.  She's not entirely in-line with C.C.'s antics, though she seems to try to be.  She's _less laid-back_ than he is, less prone to wanderlust, and all-in-all, just a bit more serious (at least when it comes to judging the undead).
> 
> If you'd rather, I can rework her background somewhat and make her an inquisitor of Abadar instead.  That was the original idea, actually.  I just felt like incorporating luck bonuses and making her the CC worshipper that never fits in, no matter how hard she tried, (for flavor) would be a really fun and interesting character to play.


Oh, that's what you meant. Reading your backstory a second time under that angle, I get it a little better. There is this thing about her halfling's friends' death being the reason for her taking a departure from the live and let live approach of her faith.

Again, I'm not here to force anything: So please keep it as it is. We'll see in play how the RP for this pans out.




> My votes don't change. I like #2 and #3 best, but would be willing to do any of the four. If the rest of the party likes #1 best, that would be fine too.


Sure. I designed it in such a way that the four have, in my opinion, roughly balanced pros and cons. #1 is the easiest but will cost you a lot eventually. #2 will be the most expensive if you win big in the field, less so if you only find mediocre treasure. #3 is cheap but will slow you down, and carry risk. #4 is free but inconvenient, and in some cases it could slow you down.




> Regarding classes and pre-determined roles: I began actively playing during 3.5 when mixing and matching classes was pretty common. The fluff generally took second place to the mechanics of a given class, so you made sure your PC could do what you wanted them to do and then gave them fluff for the rest.


Ha, I see. My normal approach is the exact opposite: Think of a character concept in terms of story and personality, and once that's 80% settled, look for the mechanics that fit. The rest is minor adjustments in story as more ideas come up while finding feats and class abilities. I might have mentioned that in a more explicit manner when we were discussing styles. No big deal though.

I'm not saying that your method lacks merit, it's just different. Let's just do things the way you guys are used to.




> The high priest of a church could be an expert, with no levels of Cleric at all. Likewise, the inquisitor could be a hardened ex-paladin who fell but did not stop serving their faith. There were (obviously) certain things that couldn't be adjusted (you had to have trapfinding in 3.5 to be the anti-traps guy and only some classes had that), but as for a PC's relationship with their game world, I figured it was exceptionally rare that a PC's class was synonymous with position in society.


Sure it would work for a paladin-style outlook... Not so much with Cayden Cailean as a patron.




> Taking the "heretic" archetype would lead to not fitting in the standard church, but being an inquisitor wouldn't necessarily mean that you would fit in with the Spanish Inquisition.


Well, it says "heretic" on the can, but in reality it isn't much of a departure from the regular class. The description says:

_



While all inquisitors hunt the enemies of the faith, sometimes, either through political maneuvering by her enemies or an unyielding tenacity that breaks her faiths basic tenets, an inquisitor can find herself a heretic. Still unyielding in her cause, these heretics are accustomed to using guile and deception to hide themselves and their activities while they continue to hunt their enemies.


_
It's still all about hunting people down... More importantly, the archetype's abilities are only modified at the margins. Overall the class is still based on judgment, intimidation, tracking, uncovering lies etc.




> All that said, if you claim to be an arcane caster with no levels in such a class...yeah, you had better be able to explain that well. In the case we are discussing, would Greka being a Battle Oracle be more fitting in your mind, Gwynfrid? And if it would be, John, would you consider that sort of an adjustment?


Yes it would (so would be a combat-oriented cleric who only ever uses spells for buffing before combat, healing after combat, and the odd divination here and there) but I definitely _don't_ want to ask for such a big change. I'm asking questions and maybe it comes out as challenging you guys' ideas. But at the end of the day, this remains the player's call.

tl;dr: I explained my views but at the end of the day I'll take the characters you want to play.

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ Farmerbink & DarkOne: Do you think your character sheet is complete from a mechanical perspective? Let me know if it's the right time for me to review.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Ha, I see. My normal approach is the exact opposite: Think of a character concept in terms of story and personality, and once that's 80% settled, look for the mechanics that fit. The rest is minor adjustments in story as more ideas come up while finding feats and class abilities. I might have mentioned that in a more explicit manner when we were discussing styles. No big deal though.


I have always been a gamer who likes to role-play _and_ optimize my PCs. The optimizing coming first is a result of personal motivation - I want to have something to do as much of the game as possible and not pull down my allies _ever_ with my performance. We also play our PC's mechanics rather heavily (at least in combat), while we can role play with no relation to mechanics (outside of social skills, which many groups don't use). 

It is always very interesting to see how other players do it. The Fate system (which we have mentioned for its fluff) actually closely ties the fluff and mechanics when used as its own game system. Someday I would like to play it - in the meanwhile it is certainly handy for connecting PCs' backgrounds.




> @ Farmerbink & DarkOne: Do you think your character sheet is complete from a mechanical perspective? Let me know if it's the right time for me to review.


Mechanically I am pretty confident I am good. Please review Vershab Fethi at your leisure.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Personally, I tend to give RP priority over mechanical optimization when writing a character, but I recognize the need to have some optimization in order for the character to stand his/her own. Anyway, as long as we agree on no homebrew and no 3rd party content, I don't mind optimization. I think PF keeps within reasonable limits and I have no seen examples of things going crazy within that framework.

On to Vershab Fehti: The sheet looks fine to me. It's interesting that you're making a long-term investment in Cha, which won't pay off until level 5 given your archetype choice, but why not? It's not necessarily optimal but it's in character (I mean, the undead bloodline is in character), so I like it.

Only 3 minor remarks: 
- Unless I read the Arcane Reservoir rule wrong, the fact that you're listing it as 4/4 implies that you have used Consume Spells to fill it up to full capacity.
- I recommend that you have a space somewhere in the spell list to indicate spells casts in the day; that's for easier tracking, in case a long IRL time and/or many IC pages pass between two fights. 
- I suggest you dump Necril, it won't come up.

By the way: Every character born in the city gets Osiriani as a free bonus language. It's not in the Player's Guide, but I think it should be.

----------


## JWallyR

Sorry for lurking more than posting; I have been unusually busy both at work and at home. My character is (I hope) mechanically complete: Lehasti Gesmeha

While I want to work some with the other members of the party on my character's backstory, I took the Resurrected trait and the plan is as follows: while on a journey with her family (perhaps a pilgrimage to Wati for some reason?), Lehasti became separated from her family and caravan, and succumbed to the ravages of a sandstorm. While her body was found (ironically very near to the road ahead, which made the finding of her body relatively easy for the caravan) and she was pronounced dead, she was miraculously returned to life, describing a vision in which Sarenrae, the Dawnflower, appeared to her. Following the visionary proclamation of a greater purpose, Lehasti sought out a temple of Sarenrae to submit herself to the Dawnflower's service.

Some years later, at the end of her formal training, she has been sent out to the world to proclaim healing and redemption. With the opening of the necropolis in Wati, the opportunity to reclaim and redeem this portion of the great city drew her to the area, where she came into contact with a rather odd group of acquaintances, but in the spirit of Sarenrae, she looks for the good in each of them and seeks to be the social buffer through which to ease their (hopeful) transition from outcasts into unlikely heroes!

Personality-wise, Lehasti is welcoming, forgiving and easygoing, but has an almost brash eagerness for battle in the name of Sarenrae! Her tendency to assume the best in people can lend itself to naivete, and her rush to the fray could be described as almost foolhardy, however.


Thoughts? I want to spend some time working with the other players to work out circumstances in which they might have come to work with each other.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hi JWallyR, I sure understand about RL constraints  :Small Wink: 

About Lehasti: Looks like a pretty good baseline. The resurrection is the defining moment of her life and character. It would do that for me, too  :Small Big Grin: 

I'll look at the mechanics tonight.

About Vershab Fehti: It took me a while looking up the rules about languages, but I finally got the point: Since Vershab is human, he can pick whatever bonus language he wants; while it would require a trait for him to do so, if he were non-human. So I recommend Ancient Osiriani in place of Necril. In the setting, it serves the same goal, and then some.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Only 3 minor remarks: 
> - Unless I read the Arcane Reservoir rule wrong, the fact that you're listing it as 4/4 implies that you have used Consume Spells to fill it up to full capacity.
> - I recommend that you have a space somewhere in the spell list to indicate spells casts in the day; that's for easier tracking, in case a long IRL time and/or many IC pages pass between two fights. 
> - I suggest you dump Necril, it won't come up.
> 
> By the way: Every character born in the city gets Osiriani as a free bonus language. It's not in the Player's Guide, but I think it should be.





> About Vershab Fehti: It took me a while looking up the rules about languages, but I finally got the point: Since Vershab is human, he can pick whatever bonus language he wants; while it would require a trait for him to do so, if he were non-human. So I recommend Ancient Osiriani in place of Necril. In the setting, it serves the same goal, and then some.


1. That is a good catch - I will correct that.
2. I was intending to keep track of spells cast like a sorcerer (#of times cast next to the spell listed, when they add up to my daily total I am done). Is that clear enough for you to be cool with it?
3. I will certainly take Ancient Osiriani in that case. Thanks for the bonus freebie (Osiriani) too!
----------

May I suggest something for Lehasti - player and DM should cooperatively write your specific paladin code together. That way there are no disagreements on what would constitute actions within the code, actions that need explanation, and actions that are outside the code (threatening the loss of paladin status). 

Ideally I think this sort of thing would be a series of short-ish oaths or precepts that make it clear how a paladin of Sarenrae is expected to handle herself in a variety of morally challenging situations. That way it can serve as a tool for both DM and player to guarantee the PC behavior stays in line with both your expectations.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 2. I was intending to keep track of spells cast like a sorcerer (#of times cast next to the spell listed, when they add up to my daily total I am done). Is that clear enough for you to be cool with it?


Yes, that works. You'll need to add the uses of Consume Spells to the list, but that's doable.
In the same vein, I recommend you have a line somewhere to capture the remaining uses of per-day powers like Arcane Reservoir and Grave Touch.




> May I suggest something for Lehasti - player and DM should cooperatively write your specific paladin code together. That way there are no disagreements on what would constitute actions within the code, actions that need explanation, and actions that are outside the code (threatening the loss of paladin status). 
> 
> Ideally I think this sort of thing would be a series of short-ish oaths or precepts that make it clear how a paladin of Sarenrae is expected to handle herself in a variety of morally challenging situations. That way it can serve as a tool for both DM and player to guarantee the PC behavior stays in line with both your expectations.


Good idea. JWallyR, does that make sense for you? If so, would you mind draft a first version?

----------


## JWallyR

> Good idea. JWallyR, does that make sense for you? If so, would you mind draft a first version?


If I wasn't such a detail-oriented person, I would probably be MORE interested in working on that, because in my mind, I am going to have to write a pretty comprehensive legalistic rant. Blech. But I will try to start from the general and see if/when you feel like I've covered the necessary bases thoroughly enough. :P

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Yes, that works. You'll need to add the uses of Consume Spells to the list, but that's doable.
> In the same vein, I recommend you have a line somewhere to capture the remaining uses of per-day powers like Arcane Reservoir and Grave Touch.


Good call on those other daily uses, especially consume spells. Let me look at the sheet layout and determine where I will track them. Do you need me to include those details on character status spoilers during combat?

I am glad you both like the idea of a code. As far as details, I would avoid going so far as using the Uniform Code of Military Justice as a model (legalistic system of regulations) and aim towards a creed instead. For example, the code I am using in another game is:

*Spoiler: Pharasmic Paladin Oath(s)*
Show

I will take great joy in life, from the waters of birth through the many cycles of the years. As I celebrate I will guard and defend children, for they have just begun their lives. While we age together I will stand beside families and aid them in their struggles. My duty shall be to fight till my last breath to provide the aged comfort and peace in their final days.

Just as the rain falls to the earth and the stream flows to the sea, so too must all things pass away. Pharasma spins and guides the threads of fate; when she wills it I shall read it in the stars and bring her judgement. None may escape their final destination, nor their designated time. I shall have faith in her guidance.

When the hourglass has run its course I shall bring death as peacefully as I am able. Those who accept their final rest shall find comfort with me. I will honor the body that housed their soul, protect it from defilement, and allow it to return to the cycle of waters to be reborn anew as appointed by fate. I will defend the soul that the whippoorwill may guide it to my lady's spire. With grace, someday I will follow.

Cheating the cycle of life and death is the most heinous crime of all. Nothing will stop me from sending the unresting dead to Pharasma's spire, there to be judged as we all must be. Only when the waters wash clean all trace of such corruption will I be satisfied. 

This was more poetic and flowery than a strict code, which made sense for the deity in question, IMO. I made it a point to consider her areas of influence, noting unusual items like her power over the domain of Water and involving it as best I could.

Sarenrae, as a neutral good deity, shouldn't be too strict either, if you ask me. Check out her domains and see what inspires you.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> If I wasn't such a detail-oriented person, I would probably be MORE interested in working on that, because in my mind, I am going to have to write a pretty comprehensive legalistic rant. Blech. But I will try to start from the general and see if/when you feel like I've covered the necessary bases thoroughly enough. :P


Hopefully it will never come to this, but use this suggestion as a fail safe or tool to defend your PC's actions should a concern on your paladin status every arise. The more comprehensive and legalistic the _less_ useful it is, IMO. You want a way to defend the spirit of your PC's actions, not handcuffs for them.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> If I wasn't such a detail-oriented person, I would probably be MORE interested in working on that, because in my mind, I am going to have to write a pretty comprehensive legalistic rant. Blech. But I will try to start from the general and see if/when you feel like I've covered the necessary bases thoroughly enough. :P


I side with DarkOne on this. No legalese, but a short, inspirational text, even poetic, please... I also agree that Sarenrae isn't a rigid-minded deity, so her code should reflect that. Here's from the Sarenrae entry in the Golarion Wiki:



> _Known to her faithful as the Dawnflower, the Healing Flame, and the Everlight, Sarenrae (pronounced SAER-en-ray) teaches temperance and patience in all things. Compassion and peace are her greatest virtues, and if enemies of the faith can be redeemed, they should be. Yet there are those who have no interest in redemption, who glory in slaughter and death. From the remorseless evil of the undead and fiends to the cruelties born in the hearts of mortals, Sarenrae's doctrines preach swift justice delivered by the scimitar's edge. To this end, she expects her faithful to be skilled at swordplay, both as a form of martial art promoting centering of mind and body, and so that when they do enter battle, their foes do not suffer any longer than necessary.
> _






> Good call on those other daily uses, especially consume spells. Let me look at the sheet layout and determine where I will track them. Do you need me to include those details on character status spoilers during combat?


Yes. I tend to copy that information from the spoilers into the sheet for my own characters, because sometimes the games I play in can go into extended lull. 
But for us, if we maintain a fast enough pace, then keeping this up to date in the character sheet may not be necessary.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Yes. I tend to copy that information from the spoilers into the sheet for my own characters, because sometimes the games I play in can go into extended lull. 
> But for us, if we maintain a fast enough pace, then keeping this up to date in the character sheet may not be necessary.


K, that just directs me somewhat where in the sheet I should place that info - since spells aren't in that blurb provide by the Mythweavers sheet but status effects are, I will place them in that box.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, just checking in.  I _think_, with the notable exception of general adventuring gear, that Grekka Cailean is ready for inspection.  I am unlikely to come up with 49 pounds worth of other stuff or more than 15g, so I'm not too worried about hashing that out- just need free time to do it.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Hey, just checking in.  I _think_, with the notable exception of general adventuring gear, that Grekka Cailean is ready for inspection.  I am unlikely to come up with 49 pounds worth of other stuff or more than 15g, so I'm not too worried about hashing that out- just need free time to do it.


Looks good overall. Few remarks:
- Your speed, lady traveller, I think should be 30, not 20... 
- Please note your bonus from sacred tatoo is a luck bonus; so we don't forget it doesn't stack with effects like Prayer.
- It's "Necropolis Native", not "Wati Native".
- Max Dex bonus on hide armor is +4.
- You sure you don't want a ranged weapon?
- I'd prefer you to not use non-standard acronyms, such as "FC".
- Your CMD should be 16.
- Your armor check penalty should apply to a bunch of skills.
- Please list your equipment; indeed I'm not too worried about exceeding light load, and even if you did, you use medium armor anyway.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Sorry for lurking more than posting; I have been unusually busy both at work and at home. My character is (I hope) mechanically complete: Lehasti Gesmeha


I like her. Remarks:
- It is not mandatory, but still customary to calculate the bonuses, ie for falchion, damage = 2d4+6.
- Please list your traits under "feats and special abilities"; there's a box for traits at the bottom but it's just for the fluff.
- You have only 1 trait, so one is missing. I take it you aren't interested in drawbacks, no problem.
- I think your AC and CMD should both be 16 including Dex.
- Please list the number per-day for abilities (used/total) like Smite Evil.
- I didn't check the weight or the expended equipment budget. You didn't go crazy so it should be ok.

----------


## JWallyR

I haven't been calculating damage numbers due to the volatility that always seems to be going on. I don't *always* want to power attack, so that's one variable that changes. 
I'll add the traits there... that's actually where I have put most of them in the past, but some of our players in other games have borrowed that "Traits" box, so I figured, why not?
I hadn't decided on a second trait, thanks for the reminder.
For some reason the dex bonus to AC and CMD wasn't taking, but after reentering that value the sheet seems to have fixed itself.
I have the times per day for Smite Evil listed in the spells area... but I'll add it onto the listing in the Feats and Special Abilities area.

Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## Farmerbink

> - Your speed, lady traveller, I think should be 30, not 20...


Does hide armor not restrict movement as per medium armor?  

The rest has been covered, and I switched out the dirty fighter trait for reckless.  I'll probably take "additional traits" later, and retake dirty fighter.  There are plenty of other traits that I want pretty badly.  Gotta have that acrobatics to be a semi-nimble melee character, though.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Does hide armor not restrict movement as per medium armor?


Yes, but your base speed is 40, so with the armor on, it's 30.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Yes, but your base speed is 40, so with the armor on, it's 30.


SEEEEEXXXXXXXY.  I missed that part.  Hell, I already thought the travel domain was awesome. O_o

----------


## Gwynfrid

Glad you like it  :Small Big Grin: 

In new news: I just uploaded a map of Wati, visible in the OP for your viewing pleasure.

@JWallyJ: Not to nitpick, but I like all the the character features in one place if possible: definitely include traits at the top please, especially as you guys seem to be very fond of having many of these... 
Also, I like using the spells area for the per-day power counters, but I hadn't noticed here, all hidden at the very bottom. That works.

----------


## CleverDragon

Warning: the following is very much stream of conscious. Please comment, correct, advise, negate, or otherwise butcher at your leisure  :Small Big Grin: 

Now that my massive amount of work is behind me, I'm now starting to try to catch back up in my games. As far as this game is concerned, I've decided on an elf alchemist named Calathon Amradi (_Please, call me Cal_). He's a bit of a savant at whatever he attempts (high Int) but due to an unfortunate incident, he's a terribly burned alchemist and as a result has a love/hate relationship with his alchemy and specifically fire. 

I've taken the "Burned" drawback to explain his horrific scarring. He has a healthy fear of fire, stemming from an accident that left his face, right arm, both hands, neck, and right side of his torso burned wickedly. He will, as a result, be constantly offering to make sunrods for the group, as he would rather have no torches anywhere near him. 

But, in a twist of fate, because of his constant exposure to fire from his experimentation and learning the finer points of alchemy, he's developed a physical tolerance for fire as well, resulting in fire resistance 5 in terms of game mechanics. (This was received as a result of the alternate elven racial trait. I just refluffed it to be explained by his alchemy versus the region in which he grew up) So while he really doesn't take that much damage from fire anymore, most of his concerns are mental in nature. 

Also, as a result of his somewhat obsessive behavior with alchemy, he has "taste-tested" too many liquids (before learning safer methods) that turned out to be acidic, and so the tip of his tongue and lips have largely burned away or scarred over, so he speaks with an unintentional lisp. Couple that with his appearance, he has a hard time getting people to talk to him for a long period of time or to look him in the eyes. 

Despite his low Charisma, I envision him as being fairly personable, if not a little excitable about some of the more scholastic pursuits (history, alchemy, archaeology, etc) but he has a hard time carrying a long conversation with folks simply because he's not _used_ to people being willing to converse for a long time with him.

Since he's considerably older than everyone else in the group, my thoughts are that he served as an "advisor" to Vershab's (Rob's character) parents in terms of Osiriani history. History is his other passion. He's fascinated with Osirion's tombs and artifacts and the ancient pharoahs and civilization of old. I envision him being an amateur archaelogist, and uses his alchemy to preserve history scrolls and texts, clean artifacts, reveal hidden writing, and any number of other similar needs. So, to complete the picture, Vershab grew up with Cal around and in the last few months of their lives, Vershab's parents made Cal his godfather or something along those lines. (Rob and I had talked about this in chat...you might have seen it)

Gwynfrid, if there's a museum that he could work for, or the government as a minor historian or an alchemist's guild that he serves as an assistant curator of historical goods or something along those lines, that'd be awesome. I'm thinking that Cal was born in the Mwangi jungles to the southwest, and in his formative years (ages 1 - 40ish) he learned to use the standard elven weapons, but Kelesh slavers captured him and his parents. He got separated from them early on, and learned to adapt (as savants do) and realized that all he needed to do was bide his time for his owners to simply perish...which they did. Kelesh law provided for his freedom at that point. He hasn't seen his parents since and there's a latent desire to follow up on that...at some point. His former owner had business dealings with an alchemist, of which he'd heard a lot of their conversations. Upon his freedom, he offered that business contact his service as an apprentice or employee.

Turns out that the businessman/alchemist, Malakeh Amradi, was an Osiriani merchant. Cal ended up traveling to Sothis to study with Malakeh at around the age of 80ish. It was during that time that he developed his love of Osiriani history as well as finding his niche as an alchemist. I have in my mind that whatever accident that caused him to get burned also resulted in the death of one or more people, which caused his relocation to Wati to make a new living at around 110 years old. He would hire himself out as a sage or researcher, and a few years later an adventurer that hired him was Vershab's father. Continued hiring and a shared love of history ensured their eventual closeness and friendship, and when baby Vershab came into the picture, Cal would occasionally babysit or go on minor excursions into archaeological sites with them. 

Now, at the age of 143 he is Vershab's godfather and mourning the loss of not only his own parents but also Vershab's, but also has a respectable job as [insert Gwynfrid's suggestion of employer and profession]. But when Vershab heard about the city's contest and excitably contacted some of his friends (whom Cal had encountered from time to time), Cal was delighted at the opportunity. 

So...thoughts? :)  I'll have a sheet available soon. It's partially finished but it's well past my bedtime and I need sleep.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Very nice, I like your ideas for a flavourful alchemist. Also, the concept for tying your character with Vershab is excellent. 




> Since he's considerably older than everyone else in the group, my thoughts are that he served as an "advisor" to Vershab's (Rob's character) parents in terms of Osiriani history. History is his other passion. He's fascinated with Osirion's tombs and artifacts and the ancient pharoahs and civilization of old. I envision him being an amateur archaelogist, and uses his alchemy to preserve history scrolls and texts, clean artifacts, reveal hidden writing, and any number of other similar needs.


Sure thing. His employer for this kind of expertise is *Minnothet*, the owner of the *Canny Jackal*, a prestigious art gallery and auction house located in the Sunburst Market area. She's the expert for appraising the authenticity of antiquities, but certainly can use somebody like Cal to ensure items are correctly preserved or, if necessary, restored. Also, proper cleaning and presentation is important, as the Canny Jackal is a business that caters to people with refined tastes and significant means.

Cal might also work for the Hall of Blessed Rebirth, but their interest is more centered towards the dead themselves, rather than their wordly goods, so I think the Canny Jackal is more up his alley. That said, there is no exclusivity: He can also be a member of the embalmer's guild if you want to, as nearly all of Wati's alchemists are.

----------


## CleverDragon

Working for Minnothet is perfect. What race is she, how old(ish), and what's her general demeanor? And would she have any issues with Cal trotting off to raid tombs? (I'm assuming not)

Thanks!

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Working for Minnothet is perfect. What race is she, how old(ish), and what's her general demeanor? And would she have any issues with Cal trotting off to raid tombs? (I'm assuming not)
> 
> Thanks!


Minnothet is human, native of Wati, in her sixties. She's a small, rather frail woman, with a kind heart, but also a shrewd mind and an ability to ingratiate herself to wealthy customers. She's also a respected Osirionologist with a true passion for new findings and mysterious, ancient objects. She has no issues letting Cal go on exploration, simply asking to have first look at whatever he finds. Cal knows her excitement is for the prospect of discovery, even more than for the potential business that might be attached to it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab Fethi

*High Concept (the character's role-playing concept summed up in a short phrase)
Brilliant and Unorthodox Necromantic Genius*
Vershab is a true arcane prodigy, with such a natural penchant towards the undead and necromantic arts that it was inevitable that he would become an expert. Nothing absorbs his attention as much, and few can understand his attraction to this dark art. However, he has never been drawn to the evil that so often consumes the practitioners of such magic, perhaps because of his childlike wonder at its marvels - he simply never saw it as a path to power.

*Trouble (how the DM can torture this character that I, as a player, will enjoy)
Utterly Socially Crippled*
On the opposite side of his magic lies the rest of the mortal world. For every bit of his genius in the affairs of magic and the living dead, he does not understand the living one iota. Growing up he was always the target of bullies and teasing, even when he didn't realize it, and his few confidants are largely the result of the efforts of his loving parents. Continually bewildered and never understanding people, he has learned to keep to himself and be very cautious, rarely speaking to strangers and even less frequently making eye contact. The fact that these behaviors make things worse has never occurred to him.

*From where do I come?
Touched by Death*
Even as a child there was an odd miasma about this young man. People would get chills as he walked by, the smell of musty earth (or worse) would occasionally assault those near him, and his pale skin was unlike the other inhabitants of Wati. Traveling the Inner Sea area didn't often help things, as mysterious (and frightening) signs of death or decay seemed to happen when he arrived in a place. Though nothing happened so bad as to attract the attention of authority, people just seemed to know that he had less in common with them and more in common with the dead. And he seemed to agree, most of the time.

*What inspired me to be an adventurer?
Following in his Parent's Footsteps*
Vershab's parents were very loving and devoted to him. When his mother discovered she was pregnant with him they stopped adventuring and tried to settle down, but their stories and trophies always fascinated him (especially of their many expeditions to tombs and burial chambers in Osirion). His parents encouraged his curiosity and held nothing back from their only son, guaranteeing him excellent tutors and all the guidance they could. When they died supporting other adventurers for the Pathfinders Society, Vershab vowed to become a great adventurer too, one day. His adoration of his parents was one of the only human elements he demonstrated, and mimicking his heroic parents was as natural as could be.

*My First Adventure (the "hook" which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
"Smear the Mummy-Lover!" (Story Title)
Never Understands the Haters*
One day while walking to his studies at the Hall of Blessed Rebirth Vershab found himself hemmed into a side street by a pack of bullies led by a hulking thug. His nose in one of his texts he didn't even notice his danger until one of them knocked it out of his hands and got directly in his face, eliciting a frightened yelp and a reactionary slap from the thin young man. Instinctively reacting to his fear, he seemed to conjure some base magical effect (Grave Touch), which left his attacker shaken and the others enraged! "Um, help? I think?" he cried in confusion towards the crowded street, not knowing how to defend himself or react without using his magic against the ruffians...

*Guest Starring #1 in Lehasti's story (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
Been the Victim Before*
Right before Lehasti enters the alley an unusually pale man says a little too loudly, "They tried to pull this trick on me last week - if you go in that alley they are likely to jump you." The man is dressed in a large, heavy robe with the hood covering much of his head and he seems to be deliberately looking past everyone and not making eye contact with anyone. "You could probably handle a few of them, but at best you will walk away with some injuries. They aren't nice people and have no interest in exploring the tombs..." as he is speaking one of the nearby crowd steps forward and gets in his face, which immediately makes him lurch awkwardly back in discomfort. "Shut your damned mouth, you creep! Just because you could freak your way out of there last week doesn't mean you will get out this time!" the con-man yells, pushing the smaller man towards the alley roughly causing him and Lehasti to bump into each other. "Besides, we have more people this time - you won't get away so easily, even with two of you!"

*Guest Starring #2 (My effort to resolve another PC's First Adventure)
Calm in the Face of...being Oblivious to the Danger*
As Vershab was walking to meet his godfather, Cal, for lunch he hears a massive commotion coming from a nearby construction area. Turning to observe the locals he sees the fire, his godfather, and his new compatriot Grekka in the midst of the developing inferno. He takes several moments to calmly observe the area before seeing an option to save the remaining workers without placing anyone else at risk. 

Quietly he walks over to a rope/pulley system and releases it, causing a lift to raise to the level of the men on the platform trapped above the flame. He watches as they scramble onto it and the balance of weight shifts, lowering them past the growing flames onto the ground. As the flames consume the now empty platform he walks over to Cal and Grekka and says, "I am not an expert on construction, but they usually have some safety precautions in place for this kind of thing. You just have to know where to look. Who wants lunch?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

That's a nice story. Nice format, too.

----------


## Farmerbink

*High Concept: 
Abrasive Divine Devestator*
Grekka has always been... big.  For her age, for a girl, and now as an adult half-orc; her shoulders are as broad as she is tall.  She has never made friends easily, well, or quickly, but has never tired of trying.  She continues to go out of her way to both meet new people and attempt to impress them.  It seems, however, that perhaps she tries too hard.  She often comes off as overbearing and difficult to stomach, to say the least.  

*Trouble: 
Unlikeable, Unlikely Hero*
Grekka is...  unpleasant to be around.  Her sense of humor fails to amuse, and most often offends.  She doesn't _intend_ to turn people off, she just never really learned how to interact in society.  As an orphan, she was valued by the other children for strength and skill: her "team" would win competitive games much more often than half the time.  As an adult, she hasn't ever learned how to translate that usefulness into more social pursuits, and is often viewed almost as an outcast, now _despite_ her strength and skill.

*Where do you come from?
Peculiar Partnership*
Grekka was born in the insula mater.  She never knew her mother, who abandoned her in Wati (she could still be around, and I just don't know, or left Wati when she could).  Life was hard as a half-orc orphan in an unfriendly environment.  She might not have survived but for the compassion of the matrons and an unlikely partner-in-crime, a halfling boy named Hopton.  After several years of companionship and mutual support, the two were inseparable. When the boy died in an ill-fated "adventure" to the necropolis, Grekka became depressed and increasingly difficult to deal with.  Just a few weeks later, the first of many "lucky" occurrences took place:

*Why are you an adventurer?
School of Hard Knocks*
Just after Hopton's death, the man who would become Grekka's mentor wandered into Wati.  Andres Shickle, an experienced adventurer, often wowed the locals with his tales of reckless adventure and daring escapades.  As the days passed, Grekka would often sneak into the taverns to hear him talk and see his face light up as he described his most recent exploits.  When the time came, and Andres wanted to move on, Grekka approached him, and asked to be his pupil.  He agreed, and she journeyed with him for several years, learning all he could teach, including how to give due praise to Cayden Cailean, and earn his favor.  The apprenticeship was not easy work, she often toiled in the sun for many hours, not understanding the task. The work further hardened her, however; she became steadfast, indeed, in the intervening years. 

After an unhappy parting, back in Wati, some 8 years later, Grekka swore that she would remember the halfing boy, long forgotten by the people of Wati.  Hopton would be avenged, and the necropolis emptied, or Grekka would kill herself trying.

*The hook (brings you BAAAaaaaAAAAACK)
Committed No Crime*
*Spoiler: Hook:*
Show

One evening, Grekka was walking through the marketplace as the vendors were putting away their stalls for the night.  A pair of young boys bumped into her roughly, before scrambling onward past her.  Stupid kids!  I'da been flayed for that, when _I_ was a child! she grumbled to herself as she resumed walking.  Before she had taken two paces, she was confronted by a vendor, who appeared to be chasing after the boys.  Stop!  You are a thief!  I will not let you steal my prized amulet!!  Grekka pointed the man to the two thieves, scampering around a corner.  There are your thieves!  Leave me be, crazy man! she said.  No!  It was _you_! I saw you, and I call you a liar and a thief! He insisted.

Knowing the weight of the claim, Grekka turned to face her accuser.  Calling to another nearby man, she said, You there!  Come give witness to this man's accusation! The man nodded, and approached as requested.  Grekka began going through her pockets, starting with the two hidden in her coat.  As they were emptied onto the table, finally she reached her belt pouch.  You see, old man?!  Your accusations are baseless, and you are a liar!  As she opens the pouch at her belt, no one is more surprised than she when she pulls out a gem-encrusted amulet.  Shock plastered across her features, she throws the amulet at her accuser.  You! You _fraud!_ That amulet was _planted_ on me!  She looks around, pleading for intercession from one of the many sure witnesses.  Come now! You all saw what this man's ruffians did! I will not stand for this!

Her accuser, a wicked gleam in his eye, raises his voice.  Guards! Arrest this woman!  She is a thief and a liar!  As the nearby guards dutifully move forward to oblige, the witnesses remain silent.  Grekka looks about in disbelief.  But..  but they...


*Complication:*

*Resolution:*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Good stuff... We're getting there. 

@ Farmerbink: That's an interesting hook. I take it the outcome is open? Or do you mean to write it later?

@ All: When you're done, please edit your first post on page 1, to add all the settled details of your character, including the above stories. This is for easy reference later on. I intend to connect certain events to your backstories as best I can. Thanks!

----------


## Farmerbink

> @ Farmerbink: That's an interesting hook. I take it the outcome is open? Or do you mean to write it later?


That's part of the beauty of this system. I have an idea how the hook could resolve, but ultimately, it's now out of my hands. One of the other three party members will "intervene" and complicate the scenario- NOT solve it. And then one of the remaining two (in my head, the paladin is our best choice here) steps in and _resolves_ the issue. The other two people, however, write that part of the story. If they _want_ my input, they can of course ask, but it's their story to finish now, just as Vershab's story is now ours to finish.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ah, I get it. Very neat concept.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti Gesmeha

*High Concept (the character's role-playing concept summed up in a short phrase)
Fiery Redeemer of Sarenrae!*
Lehasti is an impetuous young woman whose eyes are lit with a zest for life! While not overbearing or aggressive, she is vocal about the tenets of Sarenrae, and quick both to forgive and to forcibly "redeem" those who make their unrepentant wickedness known. Quick to laugh and quicker still to throw herself into harm's way to protect the innocent (or just to prove her fervor), she seeks to live out the Dawnflower's radiant glory among the people!

*Trouble (how the DM can torture this character that I, as a player, will enjoy)
Trusting and Reckless*
As with all paladins, Lehasti is motivated by a number of convictions; among them that her life is not her own, but is a sacred trust with which she is endowed to work for the good of others. Her comparative disregard for her personal safety is further fueled by the formative experience that drove her into the church of Sarenrae, and while not precisely foolhardy, she is more aggressive in the pursuit of evil than many would deem prudent. In addition, the personal experience of her miraculous resurrection has made so personal her relationship with her deity that she finds it almost impossible to conceive that others might not be so grounded in the truth as to be lying...

*From where do I come?
On the Road Again*
As a child, Lehasti was not particularly remarkable. While good-natured, strong and sturdy, her personality was tempered by the realities of life as the child of a merchant family; always on the road, moving from city to city following the winds of trade. While not rich, her family was certainly not poor; while not subject to the rabid anti-religiosity of the Rahadoumites, neither were they particularly religious. As she grew into her teenage years, Lehasti was introduced to the ways of arbitrage and dealing, but she yearned for an existence above and beyond the mundanities of trade and travel, travel and trade.

*What inspired me to be an adventurer?
Glorious Purpose*
Several days' travel out of the city, the family caravan was passing through the desert. Spotting signs of water nearby, Lehasti shouted out to her parents, and before they could warn her of the first signs of an impending sandstorm she had taken off at the excuse to ride a little harder and feel the wind blowing her hair. Suddenly the storm was upon her, and although she tried to locate her family, her horse lost its footing and tumbled, and off it went into the wilds. Unknowing that she had managed to reach the path mere hundreds of feet ahead of the circled wagons of her family, she pushed on until at last strength had left her.
Just before dawn when the storm had passed, her family broke camp and made to search for her, and the first runner returned almost before the echoes of his hoofbeats had died with Lehasti's motionless form strapped to his horse. The sudden wails of her parents split the morning stillness, and as her mother clutched her daughter to her breast, the sun crested over the dunes. The morn's first light seemed to fall heavily upon them, and a sudden wave of wind (lacking the gritty teeth of the night before) blew Lehasti's long hair around the two women, and breath returned to her! Claiming to have seen visions of a bronze-skinned woman caressing and somehow healing her sand-scarred skin with her fiery hair, Lehasti would not rest until they reached a temple of Sarenrae, where she pledged herself to be a living emblem of the glory of the Dawnflower.

*My First Adventure (the "hook" to which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
New Kid in Town (Story Title)*
Fresh from her training, news reached Lehasti of the opening of the tombs of Wati. Seeing this as a perfect opportunity to glorify Sarenrae in bringing life back to the parts of the city relinquished to the grasp of death, she left on the first caravan out, arriving in the city with her arms and her good name, and little else. While no stranger to the sights and sounds of commercial districts, the freedom to wander the roads seized her attention, and she found herself walking along a canal in the Veins. As she turned a corner, she came upon a man shouting, Adventurer wanted to explore the tombs! Well-armed and strong! Having not considered the need for a party, Lehasti rushed to the man, eagerly giving voice to her zeal! Right this way, young woman! I'm sure we can use your... skills! Unfortunately, she didn't see the wicked grin that split the man's face as he turned away to lead her down to an unremarkable side alley...

*Guest Starring #1 (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
Reserved*

*Guest Starring #2 (My effort to resolve another PC's First Adventure)
Reserved*

----------


## CleverDragon

Calathon "Cal" Amradi's sheet posted here!

It has his background, personality, and all the fluff as well as the crunch listed there. I'll get the High Concept, Trouble, etc filled in tomorrow. I'm running out of energy now. Until then, let me know what you think. Thanks!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *My First Adventure (the "hook" to which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
> New Kid in Town (Story Title)*
> Fresh from her training, news reached Lehasti of the opening of the tombs of Wati. Seeing this as a perfect opportunity to glorify Sarenrae in bringing life back to the parts of the city relinquished to the grasp of death, she left on the first caravan out, arriving in the city with her arms and her good name, and little else. While no stranger to the sights and sounds of commercial districts, the freedom to wander the roads seized her attention, and she found herself walking along a canal in the Veins. As she turned a corner, she came upon a man shouting, Adventurer wanted to explore the tombs! Well-armed and strong! Having not considered the need for a party, Lehasti rushed to the man, eagerly giving voice to her zeal! Right this way, young woman! I'm sure we can use your... skills! Unfortunately, she didn't see the wicked grin that split the man's face as he turned away to lead her down to an unremarkable side alley...


*Guest Starring #1 (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
Been the Victim Before*
Right before Lehasti enters the alley an unusually pale man says a little too loudly, "They tried to pull this trick on me last week - if you go in that alley they are likely to jump you." The man is dressed in a large, heavy robe with the hood covering much of his head and he seems to be deliberately looking past everyone and not making eye contact with anyone. "You could probably handle a few of them, but at best you will walk away with some injuries. They aren't nice people and have no interest in exploring the tombs..." as he is speaking one of the nearby crowd steps forward and gets in his face, which immediately makes him lurch awkwardly back in discomfort. "Shut your damned mouth, you creep! Just because you could freak your way out of there last week doesn't mean you will get out this time!" the con-man yells, pushing the smaller man towards the alley roughly causing him and Lehasti to bump into each other. "Besides, we have more people this time - you won't get away so easily, even with two of you!"




> Calathon "Cal" Amradi's sheet posted here!


It looks solid to me. I didn't check any of the math, but the concept works and the fluff looks entertaining!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Cal looks great. Remarks on the mechanics part:
- Longsword crit range is 19-20.
- Your CMD is 15.
- You didn't indicate your favored class bonus. Looks like it's 1 skill point, right?

I like this new sheet format on Mythweaver by the way, it looks better than the old one.

On the background part, what's there is nice, I liked that you introduced a additional NPC. But I think it isn't complete; it's more bits and pieces. I'd like an overall story. The high concept / trouble / where do I come from format will serve you fine to complete that portion.

So, provided we can have all of the complication / resolution pieces together, I'll be ready to kick off at some point tomorrow.

----------


## CleverDragon

I've clarified Calathon's background. It's all spelled out in the "Other Notes" section of the character sheet. Check it out. :) Let me know if you have any questions or comments. It gives a better explanation of the "Enemies" notes.

----------


## CleverDragon

*High Concept (the character's role-playing concept summed up in a short phrase)
Gifted but Troubled Alchemist*
Calathon Amradi, often abbreviated as Cal, is fascinated by history and alchemy, though has a healthy respect and fear of the latter. If you're not careful, he will talk your ear off about either subject. He's a friendly sort, but his heavily scarred appearance often turns people off rather quickly. He's a creature of habit and follows routines as much as possible. 

*Trouble (how the DM can torture this character that I, as a player, will enjoy)
Scarred in Many Ways*
As a result of being brought up a slave and being rather well-treated, he has a surprisingly lackadaisical view of slavery. Due to a chemical accident, he's greatly scarred all over the right side of his body, and is afraid of fire, whether magical, alchemical or mundane. The accident killed his "brother's" family and he holds a great shame over this.

*From where do I come?
Roots Have Never Grown Deep*
He was born in the Mwangi Expanse. As a child, Calathon was taken as a slave by Kelesh slavers. After his period as a slave and thus gaining his freedom in Katapesh some 30 years later, he relocated to Sothis, Osirion to begin his life as an alchemist's assistant. After an accident resulting in his scars and several deaths, he relocated once again to Wati. There, he met Vershab's parents and got a job as an artifact restoration specialist at the Canny Jackal. 

*What inspired me to be an adventurer?
Intense Curiosity*
Calathon is a brilliant man with an exceptionally analytic mind. He enjoys losing himself in historic studies, poring over ancient tomes and artifacts, and toying around with the volatile but fascinating world of chemicals (largely to perfect the means to preserve artifacts of old). Having worked for the Canny Jackal for many years, he has had the opportunity to visit a few tombs and historic sites, which has consistently reinvigorated his curiosity of what else is waiting and hidden in the sands. When the city announced the opening of certain sites in the Half Dead City, he could barely contain his enthusiasm. Being the godfather of a boy that is the son of adventurers and having heard their tales also helps. 

*My First Adventure (the "hook" to which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
Help! (Story Title)*
Cal was strolling through the bustling streets of Midwife, enjoying a rare day off and visiting one of his favorite areas of the city due to the many remnants of the golden age of Osirion. He walked by a monument that had a series of scaffolds set up with some workers busy cleaning the surfaces of the ancient monolith. A voice from above broke him out of his reverie. "*Hey, you there. Can you hand me one of those planks?*" the laborer pointed to a stack of vertically arranged wooden planks that were to be used in the scaffold as they went ever higher up the monument. "Sure. One moment, sir," Cal happily replied and moved over to the pile. 

As he picked up one of the planks and was about to lift it, another of the workers came around the corner and threw a tindertwig into a vat of pitch next to him. The flames shot up as expected and the worker started throwing trash into it. Meanwhile, Cal stumbled backwards with the plank in hand, eyes wide with fear as he backed against the stack of planks which toppled over, knocking the vat of pitch over. Cal half-stood, half-cringed and was entirely frozen as the flames and pitch dumped onto the planks. The workers were yelling at Cal, but he did not hear them - he just stood there, paralyzed by fear.

*Guest Starring #1 (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
Reserved*

*Guest Starring #2 (My effort to resolve another PC's First Adventure)
Reserved*

----------


## CleverDragon

> This table shows who has the highest score in any given information-gathering skill. <snip>


The entry for Perception shows +7 as the highest, which is incorrect. Cal has a +8. Otherwise, near as I can tell, it's correct. (sorry about the multiple posts in a row!)

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I've clarified Calathon's background. It's all spelled out in the "Other Notes" section of the character sheet. Check it out. :) Let me know if you have any questions or comments. It gives a better explanation of the "Enemies" notes.


Excellent. I especially like how you have tied his drawback to his personality and his history. Great RP potential there.

One thing you may want to add is a timeline. His story extends to a really long time. Malakeh might well be dead by now, for example. Unless he's a long-lived race too?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> The entry for Perception shows +7 as the highest, which is incorrect. Cal has a +8. Otherwise, near as I can tell, it's correct. (sorry about the multiple posts in a row!)


Now fixed.

----------


## CleverDragon

> Excellent. I especially like how you have tied his drawback to his personality and his history. Great RP potential there.


Thanks! Glad you liked it.




> One thing you may want to add is a timeline. His story extends to a really long time. Malakeh might well be dead by now, for example. Unless he's a long-lived race too?


Hmm, fair point. I'll start drawing something up shortly. Maybe Malakeh can be a half elf? Hmm...will think on that a bit...

----------


## Farmerbink

> *Spoiler: Cal's Hook*
> Show
> 
> *My First Adventure (the "hook" to which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
> Help! (Story Title)*
> Cal was strolling through the bustling streets of Midwife, enjoying a rare day off and visiting one of his favorite areas of the city due to the many remnants of the golden age of Osirion. He walked by a monument that had a series of scaffolds set up with some workers busy cleaning the surfaces of the ancient monolith. A voice from above broke him out of his reverie. "*Hey, you there. Can you hand me one of those planks?*" the laborer pointed to a stack of vertically arranged wooden planks that were to be used in the scaffold as they went ever higher up the monument. "Sure. One moment, sir," Cal happily replied and moved over to the pile. 
> 
> As he picked up one of the planks and was about to lift it, another of the workers came around the corner and threw a tindertwig into a vat of pitch next to him. The flames shot up as expected and the worker started throwing trash into it. Meanwhile, Cal stumbled backwards with the plank in hand, eyes wide with fear as he backed against the stack of planks which toppled over, knocking the vat of pitch over. Cal half-stood, half-cringed and was entirely frozen as the flames and pitch dumped onto the planks. The workers were yelling at Cal, but he did not hear them - he just stood there, paralyzed by fear.


*Guest Starring #1 (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
Win Some, Lose Some*

Grekka was returning from a meeting with the clergy of Pharasma- trying again to present herself to aid in the efforts to restore the necropolis when she heard the shouts of workers nearby.  Frustrated, but not urgently needed elsewhere, she trotted towards the sound.  Through the flames, she saw a man, paralyzed in shock and consumed in the flames and dashed to his side.  As she got closer, it became apparent that he was not _currently_ burning, but had certainly been burned before.  She slapped him across the face twice to get his focus off the flames and kick-start his brain.  Snap out of it, man!  You're only going to get hurt, if you can't help!  Shoving him towards the safety of the scaffolding- somewhat removed from the flaming pitch, she turned her attention to the scene before her.  

The pitch splashed across the sand, drenching the now-scattered pile of timber.  Elevated and aerated, the planks were consumed at a prodigious rate.  From the side of the pile nearest the scaffolding, Grekka threw handfuls of sand onto the boards to smother the ever-spreading flames.  Little by little, she began got the blaze under control, and succeeded at keeping it away from the scaffolding.  She looked up from her work, briefly and beheld a troublesome sight.

To her dismay, it was only then that she noticed the man, still transfixed with fear.  The plank he held, as he faced her and the bulk of the blaze, had been splashed with pitch before she moved him away.  Now held haphazardly in the same position, he had unintentionally placed it just under the lowest board of the scaffolding.  As the scaffolds began to smolder and catch on their own right, she looked up in dismay.  8 workers stood above, now trapped between the flames and the sky.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I have complicated James/Lehasti's story hook here and updated my post. My next step is to resolve another person's story, so someone else needs to write a complication!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Good. So, if I get this right, we only need 3 more complications and 4 resolutions, then the characters will be complete.

Two other questions for you: 
- The adventure assumes that the PCs have already formed an adventuring party and have registered for this lottery with the priesthood of the Grand Mausoleum. I there any issue or question you would like to address in that regard before we begin?
- Could you please decide on a name you're going to call yourselves as a group, and on who will be the party spokesperson with authorities? It is likely that perrson will come to be considered the party's leader by third parties unless you explicitly state otherwise.

On my side, I'm nearly done putting together the first IC post, so we can start anytime you guys are ready with the complications and resolutions to finish setting the group up.

Finally, I see that one of the party (Vershab) has ranks in Knowledge(Local), so I will roll a check to see if he has some additional, less generally known intelligence about Wati.

Knowledge(Local) (1d20+9)[*21*] - EDIT: I added two tidbits of knowledge for Vershab, under "information not everyone knows" in the first post.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to add: Since CleverDragon went for alchemist rather than oracle, you will need to decide on one of the healing methods suggested. Well, you could also go without, but that would be rather risky. If you'd like, I could also throw in an option #5 consisting of borrowing money outright. However, considering the risk to the lender that you don't return or don't ever make enough to repay the loan, the interest rate will certainly be very stiff.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Good. So, if I get this right, we only need 3 more complications and 4 resolutions, then the characters will be complete.


That is correct as far as I am aware.




> Two other questions for you: 
> - The adventure assumes that the PCs have already formed an adventuring party and have registered for this lottery with the priesthood of the Grand Mausoleum. I there any issue or question you would like to address in that regard before we begin?
> - Could you please decide on a name you're going to call yourselves as a group, and on who will be the party spokesperson with authorities? It is likely that perrson will come to be considered the party's leader by third parties unless you explicitly state otherwise.


This priesthood is of the faith of Pharasma, right? I would suggest someone knowledgable of that detail conclude Lehasti/James' story and include directing us to the proper registration as part of that conclusion.

I am not sure re: party names, but I nominate Lehasti to be our face, since she is likely the only party member with any real hope of success in that arena. 

As for healing options, I still vote for either #1 or #2 for their value as hooks. Either would be fine by me.

----------


## CleverDragon

> This priesthood is of the faith of Pharasma, right? I would suggest someone knowledgable of that detail conclude Lehasti/James' story and include directing us to the proper registration as part of that conclusion.


That leaves Grekka (John), then. Cal is pretty ignorant of religion.




> I am not sure re: party names...


There are some samples listed in the Player's Guide. I'm cool with using one of them. Or maybe one of the following:
- Relic Knights (I kinda like this one)
- The Blade and Spell 
- Hunters/Seekers of the Lost (with the "Lost" meaning lost history/relics)
- Ruby Alliance (alludes to the Ruby Prince, the current ruler of Osirion)




> but I nominate Lehasti to be our face, since she is likely the only party member with any real hope of success in that arena.


Seconded.




> As for healing options, I still vote for either #1 or #2 for their value as hooks. Either would be fine by me.


Ditto. :)

----------


## Gwynfrid

> This priesthood is of the faith of Pharasma, right? I would suggest someone knowledgable of that detail conclude Lehasti/James' story and include directing us to the proper registration as part of that conclusion.
> 
> I am not sure re: party names, but I nominate Lehasti to be our face, since she is likely the only party member with any real hope of success in that arena.


The Grand Mausoleum is the temple of Pharasma, correct. But you don't need any special competence. Registering is not difficult; there are no background checks or special fees or requirements. A priest simply records the name of the group and the names of its members, and gives them a token that they should present when the group receives its first assignment at the lotterys opening ceremony.

That said, as party's face Lehasti is obviously the most viable candidate.

----------


## Farmerbink

1: While knowledge:religion is a reasonable thing for Grekka to have ranks in, she doesn't- at least yet.  
2: Uh. Yeah, Lehasti will be our party face, for sure!  The rest of us are.... not equipped.
3: I think I vote for option #1, at this point.
4: Finally, I have some time off today.  Working on a complication for Cal (edit: updated) and then a Resolution for Lehasti!

----------


## Farmerbink

> *Spoiler: Hook*
> Show
> 
> *My First Adventure (the "hook" to which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
> New Kid in Town (Story Title)*
> Fresh from her training, news reached Lehasti of the opening of the tombs of Wati. Seeing this as a perfect opportunity to glorify Sarenrae in bringing life back to the parts of the city relinquished to the grasp of death, she left on the first caravan out, arriving in the city with her arms and her good name, and little else. While no stranger to the sights and sounds of commercial districts, the freedom to wander the roads seized her attention, and she found herself walking along a canal in the Veins. As she turned a corner, she came upon a man shouting, Adventurer wanted to explore the tombs! Well-armed and strong! Having not considered the need for a party, Lehasti rushed to the man, eagerly giving voice to her zeal! Right this way, young woman! I'm sure we can use your... skills! Unfortunately, she didn't see the wicked grin that split the man's face as he turned away to lead her down to an unremarkable side alley...





> *Spoiler: Line*
> Show
> 
> *Guest Starring #1 (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
> Been the Victim Before*
> Right before Lehasti enters the alley an unusually pale man says a little too loudly, "They tried to pull this trick on me last week - if you go in that alley they are likely to jump you." The man is dressed in a large, heavy robe with the hood covering much of his head and he seems to be deliberately looking past everyone and not making eye contact with anyone. "You could probably handle a few of them, but at best you will walk away with some injuries. They aren't nice people and have no interest in exploring the tombs..." as he is speaking one of the nearby crowd steps forward and gets in his face, which immediately makes him lurch awkwardly back in discomfort. "Shut your damned mouth, you creep! Just because you could freak your way out of there last week doesn't mean you will get out this time!" the con-man yells, pushing the smaller man towards the alley roughly causing him and Lehasti to bump into each other. "Besides, we have more people this time - you won't get away so easily, even with two of you!"


*Bonk*
Just as the two of them get roughly shoved into the alley-way, the con-man nearest the road goes crosseyed and falls to the ground.  Suddenly, the forces propelling them towards the alley diminish, and in the vacancy, they see a stunningly wide half-orc woman.  With a slightly-lopsided and overly toothy grin, she hefts what appears to be a heavy, ornate wooden staff and slams it into the head of another one of the thugs.  "Come on, then! What's _three_, when you're ready for two, eh?!"  The half-orc's eyes widen as she looks past the pair of unlucky victims.  "Erm.  There's quite a few of them, back there.  MOVE!"  She grabs the hands of the man and woman, and helps them regain their balance as they move towards the street.  Tossing the staff aside, she yells behind her "Sorry about the damage!"  As if to punctuate her statement, she topples a nearby cart in front of the alley-way.  "That should hold them; follow me!"  

A few short minutes later, it becomes apparent that they're no longer being followed.  Smiling her toothy grin, the half-orc extends a hand in greeting.  "Name's Grekka Cailean.  I'd avoid that particular block, unless you care to be recruited again.  It's one of many unpleasant little districts about Wati.  Though, you're eager to help clear out the necropolis?  There's someone I'd like you to meet."  She lifts her hands, making it clear that she intends no threat.  "That is, assuming you trust me to not jump you!"  Grinning, she laughs aloud before turning the unlikely trio down a side street and towards the Pharasmin cathedral.

----------


## JWallyR

> *"Smear the Mummy-Lover!"
> Never Understands the Haters*
> One day while walking to his studies at the Hall of Blessed Rebirth Vershab found himself hemmed into a side street by a pack of bullies led by a hulking thug. His nose in one of his texts he didn't even notice his danger until one of them knocked it out of his hands and got directly in his face, eliciting a frightened yelp and a reactionary slap from the thin young man. Instinctively reacting to his fear, he seemed to conjure some base magical effect (Grave Touch), which left his attacker shaken and the others enraged! "Um, help? I think?" he cried in confusion towards the crowded street, not knowing how to defend himself or react without using his magic against the ruffians...


*Out of the Frying Pan..*

Lehasti was walking through the Asp district, enthusiastically dividing her attention between the ear of sweet roasted corn in one hand and a seared haunch of... some sort of beast in the other. _Doesn't taste like alligator, and it's certainly too tender to be any beast of burden_, she thought idly as she chewed and meandered among the newer dwellings of the city. As she turned a corner mid-bite, out of the corner of her eye she saw a scuffle developing. With narrowed eyes, she chewed as she looked down the narrow street toward the bustle. Seeing that it was neither a regimented competition between equals nor the apprehension of a miscreant by the officials of law, she moved purposefully toward the scuffle. Catching sight of the rather bookish man surrounded by a semicircle of angry, stronger young men, she lets slip a mild epithet of dismay, looking disappointedly at the food in her hands as she drops them, rushing to shove aside one of the encroaching attackers.
Hold! she cried, moving to stand between the tiny cornered man and his attackers. What wrong has this man done that you take the burden of vengeance upon yourselves? What good is served by the spilling of his blood on your hands? She watches their faces, and failing to see evidence that their opinions are being swayed, she continues: If you have grievances, make them known! As Sarenrae teaches, with honesty there can be redemption, and with redemption healing!
As she mentions her deity, she sees a man across the alley start in his tracks, his bearing changing from panic to sudden rage. The thug turns back to the fray, pushing his way through the pack to roar madly in Lehasti's face, Your Sarenites killed my family, you- you- his words fade into frenzied gibberish, and Lehasti wipes flecks of spittle from her shocked face. Taken aback from the man's foaming visage, she notes a similar malice on the faces of his friends, some muttering Let's show her the justice of Laws of Man! and others growling their agreement. Backing slowly into the corner with the tiny scholar, Lehasti mutters to Vershab as she reaches for her flail, This looks like it'll get worse before it gets better...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *My First Adventure (the "hook" to which I want other PCs to help me complicate/resolve)
> Help! (Story Title)*
> *Spoiler: Details*
> Show
> 
> Cal was strolling through the bustling streets of Midwife, enjoying a rare day off and visiting one of his favorite areas of the city due to the many remnants of the golden age of Osirion. He walked by a monument that had a series of scaffolds set up with some workers busy cleaning the surfaces of the ancient monolith. A voice from above broke him out of his reverie. "*Hey, you there. Can you hand me one of those planks?*" the laborer pointed to a stack of vertically arranged wooden planks that were to be used in the scaffold as they went ever higher up the monument. "Sure. One moment, sir," Cal happily replied and moved over to the pile. 
> 
> As he picked up one of the planks and was about to lift it, another of the workers came around the corner and threw a tindertwig into a vat of pitch next to him. The flames shot up as expected and the worker started throwing trash into it. Meanwhile, Cal stumbled backwards with the plank in hand, eyes wide with fear as he backed against the stack of planks which toppled over, knocking the vat of pitch over. Cal half-stood, half-cringed and was entirely frozen as the flames and pitch dumped onto the planks. The workers were yelling at Cal, but he did not hear them - he just stood there, paralyzed by fear.





> *Guest Starring #1 (My effort to complicate another PC's First Adventure)
> Win Some, Lose Some*
> *Spoiler: Details*
> Show
> 
> 
> Grekka was returning from a meeting with the clergy of Pharasma- trying again to present herself to aid in the efforts to restore the necropolis when she heard the shouts of workers nearby.  Frustrated, but not urgently needed elsewhere, she trotted towards the sound.  Through the flames, she saw a man, paralyzed in shock and consumed in the flames and dashed to his side.  As she got closer, it became apparent that he was not _currently_ burning, but had certainly been burned before.  She slapped him across the face twice to get his focus off the flames and kick-start his brain.  Snap out of it, man!  You're only going to get hurt, if you can't help!  Shoving him towards the safety of the scaffolding- somewhat removed from the flaming pitch, she turned her attention to the scene before her.  
> 
> The pitch splashed across the sand, drenching the now-scattered pile of timber.  Elevated and aerated, the planks were consumed at a prodigious rate.  From the side of the pile nearest the scaffolding, Grekka threw handfuls of sand onto the boards to smother the ever-spreading flames.  Little by little, she began got the blaze under control, and succeeded at keeping it away from the scaffolding.  She looked up from her work, briefly and beheld a troublesome sight.
> ...


*Guest Starring #2 (My effort to resolve another PC's First Adventure)
Calm in the Face of...being Oblivious to the Danger*
As Vershab was walking to meet his godfather, Cal, for lunch he hears a massive commotion coming from a nearby construction area. Turning to observe the locals he sees the fire, his godfather, and his new compatriot Grekka in the midst of the developing inferno. He takes several moments to calmly observe the area before seeing an option to save the remaining workers without placing anyone else at risk. 

Quietly he walks over to a rope/pulley system and releases it, causing a lift to raise to the level of the men on the platform trapped above the flame. He watches as they scramble onto it and the balance of weight shifts, lowering them past the growing flames onto the ground. As the flames consume the now empty platform he walks over to Cal and Grekka and says, "I am not an expert on construction, but they usually have some safety precautions in place for this kind of thing. You just have to know where to look. Who wants lunch?"




> - Relic Knights (I kinda like this one)


I like this name just fine. Heroic, flavorful, and seems to fit us well.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let me try to summarize the group's work-in-progress story so far. Please bear with me as I'm contracting your stories down to the bare bones below.

*Hook*
 *Complication*
 *Resolution*

Calathon causes a fire
Greeka tries to help
Vershab saves the day

Vershab runs into bullies
Lehasti finds they hate Sarenrae


Grekka framed for theft



Lehasti meets thugs
Vershab finds there's more of them
Grekka helps them escape



I see two issues there:
- Obviously, Vershab's complication assumes he doesn't know Lehasti yet, and Lehasti's complication assumes she doesn't know Vershab yet. They can't both be true.
- Three out of the four hooks involve a random encounter with street criminals. That stretches credibility. Wati is a reasonably civilized city, you know... Besides, all but Lehasti are native to it; barring some serious obliviousness, they shouldn't _all_ walk into such traps so easily, I think.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Let me try to summarize the group's work-in-progress story so far. Please bear with me as I'm contracting your stories down to the bare bones below.
> 
> *Hook*
>  *Complication*
>  *Resolution*
> 
> Calathon causes a fire
> Greeka tries to help
> Vershab saves the day
> ...


I hadn't noticed point number 1. Good catch, James and I need to discuss that.

I actually mentioned something about #2 in the Google hangout. I can change mine, even though it was first, if no one else wants to change theirs. Just let me know, guys.

----------


## JWallyR

In the hangout, we talked about Vershab's social obliviousness perhaps leading to his:
1) not really having paid attention to who exactly was being tricked into the dark alley
2) leading to his blunt speaking instead of a tactful warning to Lehasti.

At the same time, with a party of 4, there's only so much interaction that we can do without assuming that they all know each other at a certain point... I mentioned something along the lines of ironing out a timeline for these little vignettes for continuity purposes, but I think we may be reaching the limits of this tool's usefulness.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm certainly not going to make you guys finish it, I just like the ties it creates.  *shrugs*

I agree that our hooks aren't as varied as might have been nice, but our characters have a lot of "people think we're weird" going on....  It's kind of a typical response to charisma in general, though.  That said, I know _I'm_ content to start the real AP- all this stuff was intended to do was create some ties and give a little personality to our characters.  I know _who_ Grekka is, and there will be time to learn about the others.

TLDR: I wouldn't hold up on account of the fate process, if we (you guys) even want to complete it, at all.

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, I've been dying to go for a while, and I agree with Farmerbink - we don't need to have the whole process finished. It is enough that the four characters met each other, got to be friends, and discovered shared interests.

I'd like the backstory of the group to be finished cleanly, though. So, I suggest that Calathon and Lehasti's hooks be canon, along with the resulting complications and resolutions. This way, there is no redundancy or contradiction in the stories, and all four get to know each other. Please confirm this is fine for you: If not, I am open to retconning a little. If that's OK for everbody, then please copy those stories into the initial OC posts for these characters.

Other housekeeping points:

- I'll assume you're OK with healing method #1, unless someone disagrees. So, Lehasti now has a want of cure light wounds with 17 charges, and owes 255gp to her parents, who can't easily afford to buy another one. 
@ JWallyR: Could you please add Lehasti's parent's names and whereabouts in your backstory. Please also edit your first OC post with said story. 

- I understand the name "Relic Knights" works for everybody.

If the above assumptions are incorrect, please let me know and we'll fix it.

With that, Ladies and Gentlemen*, it is my pleasure and privilege to announce the grand opening of our IC thread: 

*Welcome to Mummy's Mask!*

*: (since I note we have a perfect gender balance in the party)

----------


## Gwynfrid

A die makes some noise behind the DM's screen.

(1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Based on the topic these values may vary. I will just roll them all and leave it to Gwynfrid to decide which rolls matter:
> 
> *To identify the name Akhentepi*
> Knowledge (Arcana) [roll0]
> (History) (untrained) [roll1]
> (Nobility) (untrained) [roll2]
> (Religion) [roll3]
> 
> *To chart our course to the tomb*
> ...


The name Akhentepi doesn't ring a bell. For charting the course, the sketch is clear enough that you don't need special expertise. 

Right now I'm not answering IC, because I want to leave a chance to JWallyR to react first.

@ All: once we conclude the ceremony, you may want to check that the group has everything needed, as far as equipment is concerned. You have the rest of the day to buy things, if required. The suggested equipment list in the Mummy's Mask Player Guide may be helpful.

----------


## JWallyR

Gwynfrid,

I messaged the gmail chat we have going with my questions regarding the assignment. Is the forum a better place to be asking OOC questions during "business hours"?

My thoughts were as follows:

Would Lehasti have some "common knowledge" regarding the selection of sites for the lottery and what she might be expecting to find in the site we were given? I want to write a proper reaction to the assignment, if any reaction other than "thanks, chief. *walks back to party*" is warranted.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Gwynfrid,
> 
> I messaged the gmail chat we have going with my questions regarding the assignment. Is the forum a better place to be asking OOC questions during "business hours"?


During the day, I can post in the forum to some degree, but I can only spend time in the hangouts chat during non-work hours. Even then, please don't rely on it too much. My availability online may vary.




> My thoughts were as follows:
> 
> Would Lehasti have some "common knowledge" regarding the selection of sites for the lottery and what she might be expecting to find in the site we were given? I want to write a proper reaction to the assignment, if any reaction other than "thanks, chief. *walks back to party*" is warranted.


She has no knowledge at all. It's up to you to decide if you want to ask questions, or just walk back to show the document to the group. You were able to see that some of the earlier teams had a brief dialog with the priests.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Responding to some questions asked in IC, and in the hangout.




> Gwyn, for clarification, may I share?


Of course. The only reason I gave you this information via PM is to leave you free to present it to the others any way you like, without interference from the way I worded it. That way, your RP isn't constrained by me.

About healing:
- The choice for option #1 isn't final until JWallyR accepts it. It's his character after all.
- One way to settle it is for you guys to agree to a different option.
- Another way is to take option 1 and decide that for whatever reason (JWallyR's choice) Lehasti simply has to refund her parents as soon as she possibly can.
- That doesn't imply that the parents must somehow stay in town. They can be on a caravan far away. She must refund them all the same (find a messenger to do so or travel herself).

About traits: Please give me the name of the trait you're looking for so I can find the description in the PFSRD.

----------


## JWallyR

Just to post here the results of our conversation in the chat:
After some thought, I'm happy to go along with #1, the rationale being that the wand was purchased just before some poor fortune (I may have to think on exactly what form this fortune takes) caused this leg of the caravan's journey to be an almost total loss, leaving Lehasti's parents without the funds to finance the next leg. That might lend to some urgency for Lehasti to help get them back on the road (perhaps for concerns of making a certain pass while the weather conditions are still favorable, be it crossing a mountainous area before the worst of winter or a desert trail before the heat of summer?).

I've also decided to go with Indomitable Faith as my second trait, because it seems both appropriate for mechanical/RP purposes while allowing the proper penalties for low wisdom (perception, sense motive, etc.) to be effectual.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Just to post here the results of our conversation in the chat:
> After some thought, I'm happy to go along with #1, the rationale being that the wand was purchased just before some poor fortune (I may have to think on exactly what form this fortune takes) caused this leg of the caravan's journey to be an almost total loss, leaving Lehasti's parents without the funds to finance the next leg. That might lend to some urgency for Lehasti to help get them back on the road (perhaps for concerns of making a certain pass while the weather conditions are still favorable, be it crossing a mountainous area before the worst of winter or a desert trail before the heat of summer?).
> 
> I've also decided to go with Indomitable Faith as my second trait, because it seems both appropriate for mechanical/RP purposes while allowing the proper penalties for low wisdom (perception, sense motive, etc.) to be effectual.


Yep, that makes sense. I updated Lehasti's entry in the table in the first post with +1 to Will. So we're settled. Thanks!

----------


## CleverDragon

I'm assuming that my Knowledge - History check of *15* didn't reveal anything about the name of the site we got?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I'm assuming that my Knowledge - History check of *15* didn't reveal anything about the name of the site we got?


Correct. Sorry about that, I should have been explicit.

----------


## Gwynfrid

One update: I added the location of Akhentepi's Tomb to the map.

I think Calathon, Vershab and Grekka all should have some place to call home in Wati, right? Let me know what you think. Each can afford something like a room in the better part Asp's eastern end (ie. somewhat above slum level). Any other ideas, welcome. 

Should somebody want to research the name Akhentepi, the best place is the Grand Mausoleum, recorder of births and deaths. They have a very long memory (a.k.a. archive).

Otherwise, please just give me a final shopping list, and we'll proceed to the next morning.

----------


## CleverDragon

I can see Calathon and Vershab living in a small apartment that might've been owned/rented by Vershab's parents previously. Or if Minnothet has a room for rent above/under the Canny Jackal, that'd be ideal as well. Otherwise, if none of the above is possible, he'll have a small flat in Asp on the top floor of the building (so that people above him don't have to smell any strange chemical odors from time to time). Just let me know what the rent would be and I'll make sure to set aside that much per month.

As for shopping lists, the only thing I needed was the thieves tools and "alchemy supplies" (as referenced in my latest post). Otherwise, Calathon is as supplied as he's gonna get unless others can think of anything. (I'm also kind of imagining Cal being an unseasoned adventurer, so I'm not "optimizing" his gear. As he gains experience and goes up in levels, I can imagine his inventory will get a little more focused and sensible.)

----------


## JWallyR

Since we're on the topic of housing, I'm not sure what we think is best for Lehasti and her parents. I would imagine that paladin training would have taken some time, so perhaps it has been a year (or more?) since her initial training, but her housing might very well have taken the form of a spare bunk at the local (small) temple of Sarenrae, while her parents would be dealing with less-than-desirable housing arrangements in town.

----------


## CleverDragon

Or perhaps have taken out another "loan" just to live in a place, if your family is already having financial troubles? That could present an interesting roleplaying opportunity (read: side quest) revolving around your parents not being able to pay or having break-ins at their rented space, if you want to go that far with it.

----------


## JWallyR

Well, I suppose they'd be able to afford some modest housing but would also be working really hard to figure out a different way to make a living than arbitrage between cities until such time as they are able to get back on the road... A loan might be a last resort that could be leveraged for interesting RP though.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Or perhaps have taken out another "loan" just to live in a place, if your family is already having financial troubles? That could present an interesting roleplaying opportunity (read: side quest) revolving around your parents not being able to pay or having break-ins at their rented space, if you want to go that far with it.





> Well, I suppose they'd be able to afford some modest housing but would also be working really hard to figure out a different way to make a living than arbitrage between cities until such time as they are able to get back on the road... A loan might be a last resort that could be leveraged for interesting RP though.


That's a good idea, let's run with that.

Re. IC in the tavern: sorry, no time to post properly IC right now. Will do tonight.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I wouldn't mind if you actually created an NPC that Calathon has consistently used over the years, that way my character is fleshed out a little further.I would like to note that Cal would make an attempt to find a vendor that was not tied to Malakeh (or his business) in any way, but that doesn't necessarily mean he was successful..


All right, will do.




> I can see Calathon and Vershab living in a small apartment that might've been owned/rented by Vershab's parents previously. Or if Minnothet has a room for rent above/under the Canny Jackal, that'd be ideal as well. Otherwise, if none of the above is possible, he'll have a small flat in Asp on the top floor of the building (so that people above him don't have to smell any strange chemical odors from time to time). Just let me know what the rent would be and I'll make sure to set aside that much per month.


Let's say Calathon and Vershab share a place on the top floor of a rental building. They are skilled, employed tradesmen, so they earn enough to pay their upkeep of 10gp/month. We won't need to track that.




> Since we're on the topic of housing, I'm not sure what we think is best for Lehasti and her parents. I would imagine that paladin training would have taken some time, so perhaps it has been a year (or more?) since her initial training, but her housing might very well have taken the form of a spare bunk at the local (small) temple of Sarenrae, while her parents would be dealing with less-than-desirable housing arrangements in town.


Lehasti does get a bunk in the temple, that's very modest lodgings. Her upkeep is only 3gp/month and she earns that for various services to the temple. Her parents are staying at the Tooth and Hookah, a relatively more modest inn, and are busy trying to secure a loan to get started in trade again after their last venture ended in a deadly disaster caused by a sandstorm. They survived, but their cargo was a total  loss.

As for Grekka, I see her as a career adventurer. Let's say her adventures with Andres were gainful, allowing her to stay at the Whistering Stone until today, while she helped here and there and was waiting for another opportunity - which presents itself with the lotttery.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+8)[*25*] - Edit - great roll, IC post with additional information forthcoming.
(1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

D'oh!  Ninja'ed!  D:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Indeed, the rolls above were for Perception and Knowledge(Engineering). One success was enough to give you all the details you could possibly find. Good thing I rolled way better Perception than you did  :Small Cool: 

You will need to first do away with the accumulated sand, which presently makes it impossible to open the doors outward. That done, you can then try the crowbar or other means to force the doors open.

----------


## CleverDragon

Before I post, does Calathon know anything about how historically the dead were entombed _usually_? Was it common practice to seal tombs like that? Or make it impossible to open except from inside? And was it commonplace or at least occasionally the case where some sort of hidden mechanism could be used to open the doors?

(1d20+9)[*20*] Knowledge - History check

And even though he's not amazing at it, Cal wants to do a Survival check looking for recent(ish) tracks and/or determine how long ago the mortar was chipped by crowbar marks:

(1d20+6)[*25*] Survival check

And last, how long would it take for that much sand to accumulate in front of the door? (Cal will be trying to correlate the chips on the door with how long it takes for the amount of sand to build up - in other words, if it takes a long time, then it's a fair assessment that someone tried a long while ago to get in)

(1d20+8)[*21*] Knowledge - Nature check

Sorry for the barrage!  :Small Smile: 

EDIT: Booyah! Thank you for the nice rolls, oh great dice gods!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Impressive rolling  :Small Cool: 

About the tombs, the dead etc in Osirion: Calathon knows, and in fact all Osirion natives know the basics: Osirion people, especially rich and important ones, are very big on funeral rites and elaborate burial. Under the ancient Osiriani religion, the dead face a long journey to the afterlife, and for this they need supplies (food, etc) and equipment (also slaves, for really rich people); it is therefore for utilitarian as well as honorary purposes that the dead take a lot of their wordly goods to their graves. 

Such customs are much less prevalent in modern times, but they're deeply ingrained in the culture. The ancient gods (those represented with animal heads) are in fact still worshipped by small groups in Osirion nowadays.

So, it is common knowledge that the tombs are designed to be sealed forever. Tomb robbers have always existed, but everything in the construction is meant to discourage them - or kill them. There's zero chance of a mechanism being built into the door to accomodate a visit.

As a rule of thumb, you can assume that anything the general public knows about ancient Egypt is broadly applicable to Osirion, and your character is familiar with it.

About the sand and the marks: The crowbar marks are rather old: Decades, maybe centuries, as the chips bear marks of erosion from the often sand-laden wind. Sand like this could accumualte overnight in a big sandstorm in the middle of the desert. Here in the city, it would take some years of the door being left alone to get sand-logged in this way.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bunch of Strength checks
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*10*]
(1d20+4)[*21*]
(1d20+4)[*9*]
(1d20+4)[*10*]
(1d20+4)[*7*]

Knowledge(Religion)
(1d20+12)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ CleverDragon




> All right, will do.


Done - see the NPC table.

 @ DarkOne: I looked at your equipment list, it seems you now have stuff adding up to Medium load. If you count the things like folding ladder, which you didn't list a weight for, you're overloaded. You'll want to revise and/or share the burden with the others.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> @ DarkOne: I looked at your equipment list, it seems you now have stuff adding up to Medium load. If you count the things like folding ladder, which you didn't list a weight for, you're overloaded. You'll want to revise and/or share the burden with the others.


Oops. I will correct that - probably by using some of it shortly...

----------


## Gwynfrid

With the folding ladder, Grekka is getting close to medium load, fyi. It doesn't much matter since she has a medium armor already.

She can climb at quarter speed with the rope, DC5 (double move for 15ft/round)

Climb (1d20+1)[*7*] - success
Climb (1d20+1)[*18*] - success
Climb (1d20+1)[*9*] - success
Climb (1d20+1)[*2*] - failure by less than 5 - no move
Climb (1d20+1)[*19*] - success - reached end of rope
Climb (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Before the dice start rolling for Grekka's proposed stunt, I'll wait until Lehasti decides what to do.

I also notice the team has brought some more rope... in Grekka's pack.

----------


## Farmerbink

> ... in Grekka's pack.


Yup.  Thus should have left it up top.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> "Who else brought rope?" asks Vershab. "Grekka used Lehasti's, did she bring some of her own too?"
> 
> Without waiting for an answer he goes to her bag and begins going through it till he finds the length of rope she brought along. "Here, untie the length here at the top and add this to it," he says to no one in particular, holding it out in front of him expectantly.


Nope, sorry. Grekka took her bag down, and the rope in it:




> Grekka faces the arcanist with a raised eyebrow. Right... She places the folding ladder in the now overstuffed backpack, shaking her head slightly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Corrected. Nice catch, boss!

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, I looked into the rules and it looks like, per RAW, you could do this with zero chance of failure even if the rope was a mile long. That doesn't sound right to me. I'll rule that you take a -1 cumulative penalty on the check for every two checks attempted.

Also, I got it wrong, you need to do one check per move action. At quarter speed with a base of 30, that's one check per 7.5 feet, total 7 checks to travel down the 50-ft rope.

For Calathon, that's not a problem: By taking 10, he gets a result of 11 which is always successful even after he takes a total -3 penalty. Vershab, however, will find the exertion slightly challenging... Or very challenging, if he wants to carry all his equipment. Right now he carries 67 pounds, a Heavy load for him. This means a -6 on the Climb checks. On top of that, his speed is presently 20, meaning he needs 10 checks to get all the way down.

Acrobatics check to transfer from the rope to the ladder without falling: DC12, Calathon succeeds. 
Strength check DC10 for Grekka to hold the ladder steady for Calathon: (1d20+4)[*5*]
(Note that DC will become 12 for somebody over 200 pounds, such as a fully loaded Vershab, or DC14 for over 250 pounds, such as a fully loaded Lehasti).

If Grekka fails, Acrobatics (1d20+3)[*22*] DC15 for Calathon to avoid (1d6)[*3*] falling damage.
(I can't see Calathon's Acrobatics score on his sheet? I figured +4 Dex -1 ACP)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Falling damage (6d6)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot, Str check for Grekka, DC10 (unloaded Vershab is less than 200 pounds) (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

By taking 10, Lehasti succeeds at 7 climb checks,  DC5 with increasing penalty (-3 on the final check).
She's very heavy, so DC14 on Grekka's Str check (1d20+4)[*24*]
If Grekka fails, Lehasti fails her Acrobatics check, and takes damage (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Perception (1d20+8)[*11*]

No time to post IC now, I'll do that tonight.

----------


## CleverDragon

Am I able to tell if the trap resets automatically? Is the trigger plate still active? Or do I need a disable device check?

If so: (1d20+9)[*21*] versus trap DC for Disable Device

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## JWallyR

Ok, I've noticed some discrepancies in the way we're rolling things, and I'd like to get a few of those things squared away.

1) What sorts of checks do you (DM) *not* want your players rolling? Knowledge, Perception seem to be the big ones, but just to make sure we're on the same page (and prevent "but I rolled a nat'l 20 in the IC thread!!!" complaints) I'd like a clear indicator of what we're expected to roll or not

2) I have a concern regarding the rolling of stuff like perception... you (DM) noted who has the highest in the various knowledge/perception/etc. skills, but at the same time that means that 3/4 of the players' perception skills are ignored. Is that the intent? If so, then we can plan to not spend any skill points on those skills... but that seems to be an unintended consequence, and in the meanwhile the other 3 PCs aren't getting a chance to even roll. Thoughts?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Ok, I've noticed some discrepancies in the way we're rolling things, and I'd like to get a few of those things squared away.
> 
> 1) What sorts of checks do you (DM) *not* want your players rolling? Knowledge, Perception seem to be the big ones, but just to make sure we're on the same page (and prevent "but I rolled a nat'l 20 in the IC thread!!!" complaints) I'd like a clear indicator of what we're expected to roll or not
> 
> 2) I have a concern regarding the rolling of stuff like perception... you (DM) noted who has the highest in the various knowledge/perception/etc. skills, but at the same time that means that 3/4 of the players' perception skills are ignored. Is that the intent? If so, then we can plan to not spend any skill points on those skills... but that seems to be an unintended consequence, and in the meanwhile the other 3 PCs aren't getting a chance to even roll. Thoughts?


Good question, and I'm happy to provide clarification.

1) DM rolls

First, I never said that I don't want you to roll something. What I'm doing, however, is preemptively roll for "passive" checks rather than asking you to do so. This eliminates a lot of back and forth in such situations, greatly speeding our pace, as follows:

Normal tabletop play
DM: You enter the corridor. Please roll for traps.
Player: I got a 22.
DM: There's a nasty blade ready to spring from the side!
Player: All right, I'm trying to disable it... 18.
DM: Success! Now you can open the door safely.

Accelerated PbP play
DM: You enter the corridor, as usual you're looking for traps. You get a 22, then you disable it with a 18. You enter the next room, etc.

Now, even as I do that, if you post a roll IC as you describe your next move, I'm going to use it, not duplicate it. Indeed, when CleverDragon rolled a 25 for Perception today, I took that result to determine the outcome. I rolled other things later, to determine what Vershab made of the tapestry, rather than asking him to roll.

2) Players who don't have the best bonuses

Well, if I rolled everybody's Perception every time the group entered a room, there would be 99% guaranteed success to notice traps. Same for Knowledge rolls. So I'm rolling only the best of everyone; or, in the case of Perception, I'm rolling for the character who's first in the marching order. There may be circumstances when rolling everybody's check is warranted - for example, if the group is ambushed, then those who succeed in Perception will not be surprised. When applicable, the team members with lower bonuses on something can use Aid Another to improve the success chances of whoever leads in a certain skill.
So, no, the skills of those who aren't the best at somewthing aren't being ignored.

Does that work? I'm totally prepared to take your feedback and make changes if something makes you uncomfortable.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> 1) DM rolls


I think that makes plenty of sense. No complaints here.




> 2) Players who don't have the best bonuses
> 
> Well, if I rolled everybody's Perception every time the group entered a room, there would be 99% guaranteed success to notice traps.


I don't think the math supports this, especially with high DCs, but in spite of this I don't think it would be bad if it did happen that way. I am not saying this solely as a player, either - if all of us invest in medium-high Perception modifiers, shouldn't that matter?

That said, most of the time searching for traps won't be possible for everyone simultaneously without penalties for failures. If Cal is in front, misses the trap, and sets it off, there is no need for multiple rolls in the first place. If finding something requires being close (within 1 square) of it, then many times it will not be the entire party that _can_ search for it with a chance of success.

What I think I am saying is that when possible and reasonable reward the players for their investments by rolling multiple rolls. When it doesn't make sense, we as players need to respect you and assume that if it isn't done you considered it and it would just be nonsense to have a roll for each of us. Does that make sense?

----------


## JWallyR

Echoing what Rob said, your answers to #1 make perfect sense, but in the absence of other stuff going on, it's not as though the other members of the party aren't going to be looking for traps and etc. along with the person in front/highest bonus. Also, counting characters that have penalties to their perception (like Lehasti) that can make some DCs below 20 *impossible*, it's not as simple as "more rolls = guaranteed success". Lastly... this last trap could have 100% => unconscious some of our party members, and I have a hard time thinking that that kind of potential damage is balanced against a single perception roll that can easily vary between 7 and 27 for even a solid +6 (made up to be appropriate at level 1) modifier.

Just my thoughts.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I don't think the math supports this, especially with high DCs, but in spite of this I don't think it would be bad if it did happen that way. I am not saying this solely as a player, either - if all of us invest in medium-high Perception modifiers, shouldn't that matter?
> 
> That said, most of the time searching for traps won't be possible for everyone simultaneously without penalties for failures. If Cal is in front, misses the trap, and sets it off, there is no need for multiple rolls in the first place. If finding something requires being close (within 1 square) of it, then many times it will not be the entire party that _can_ search for it with a chance of success.
> 
> What I think I am saying is that when possible and reasonable reward the players for their investments by rolling multiple rolls. When it doesn't make sense, we as players need to respect you and assume that if it isn't done you considered it and it would just be nonsense to have a roll for each of us. Does that make sense?





> Echoing what Rob said, your answers to #1 make perfect sense, but in the absence of other stuff going on, it's not as though the other members of the party aren't going to be looking for traps and etc. along with the person in front/highest bonus. Also, counting characters that have penalties to their perception (like Lehasti) that can make some DCs below 20 *impossible*, it's not as simple as "more rolls = guaranteed success". Lastly... this last trap could have 100% => unconscious some of our party members, and I have a hard time thinking that that kind of potential damage is balanced against a single perception roll that can easily vary between 7 and 27 for even a solid +6 (made up to be appropriate at level 1) modifier.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


You're making valid points. Also, checking my numbers, it appears I was rather optimistic on the group's success chances, considering the difficulty of the involved traps.  

Therefore, going forward I'll change my policy to rolling for as many characters as make sense in the circumstances. Thanks for the useful feedback!

----------


## JWallyR

Hey, thanks for being flexible and working with our concerns. If nothing else, we can RP it as "we're all being a bit more careful after that first trap KO'd Vershab".  :Small Wink:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Recently our extended gaming group (family) has been really lucky to meet two great people - both CleverDragon and Gwynfrid have been friendly, reasonable, open to conversation and change, and on top of all that DMs! 

All I can say is thank you, gentlemen, and _please_ don't disappear suddenly like so many DMs do! We like you!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

Just a side note, it's worth bearing in mind that you get penalties to perception for distance.  No matter how good Vershab's eyes are, he's not going to notice from 20 feet away what Calathon will notice up close (granted, a -2 penalty isn't likely to be game-breaking, but it's just another layer of complications for you to keep track of ^_^).

Ironically, it's about the only thing in the entire game that tends to work in rogues favors.... so naturally it is ignored, basically always.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Hey, thanks for being flexible and working with our concerns. If nothing else, we can RP it as "we're all being a bit more careful after that first trap KO'd Vershab".


Anytime. Listening is part of the DM's job.




> Recently our extended gaming group (family) has been really lucky to meet two great people - both CleverDragon and Gwynfrid have been friendly, reasonable, open to conversation and change, and on top of all that DMs! 
> 
> All I can say is thank you, gentlemen, and _please_ don't disappear suddenly like so many DMs do! We like you!


That is much appreciated. And no, I have no intention to cast Vanish.




> Just a side note, it's worth bearing in mind that you get penalties to perception for distance.  No matter how good Vershab's eyes are, he's not going to notice from 20 feet away what Calathon will notice up close (granted, a -2 penalty isn't likely to be game-breaking, but it's just another layer of complications for you to keep track of ^_^).
> 
> Ironically, it's about the only thing in the entire game that tends to work in rogues favors.... so naturally it is ignored, basically always.


Good point, I'll need to remember that...  +1 DC per 10ft.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Updated map (in IC) and character tables (in the 1st post OOC). 

If I got that correctly, Lehasti used 4 charges of her wand:
- one on Vershab for 7, he's now at 5 out of 8
- two on Calathon for 2 and 3, he's now at 7 out of 8
- one on Grekka for 6, she now at 14 (max).

Right?

----------


## CleverDragon

Correct, at least as far as Calathon is concerned.

----------


## JWallyR

Table looks right for Lehasti, and I've updated her inventory to reflect the 4 spent charges of the wand.

----------


## JWallyR

Just to reiterate something that I think was said in the OOC thread but not posted on here, Lehasti will *always* move to be at worst abreast with people moving into unexplored areas unless specifically warded away by something noticed by another member of the party.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+8)[*18*]
(1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## CleverDragon

Disable device checks:
[roll]1d20+9 [/roll]
[roll]1d20+9 [/roll]
[roll]1d20+9 [/roll]
[roll]1d20+9 [/roll]

----------


## CleverDragon

Oops...frigging space. Let's try again
(1d20+9)[*18*]
(1d20+9)[*22*]
(1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Appraise (1d20+8)[*21*] (1d20+5)[*25*] (Calathon, Vershab)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Religion) for Lehasti (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative

Calathon (1d20+4)[*7*] 
Vershab (1d20+3)[*9*] 
Grekka (1d20+2)[*8*] 
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*3*] 

Toy soldiers (1d20+2)[*11*]

Edit: Uh-oh... they won a whole round of attacks.

----------


## JWallyR

Bringing my comments into the forum thread:

1) I didn't see any rolls for the surprise round. These dudes automatically get the jump on us? Not necessarily unrealistic, since they were apparently camouflaged among other toy soldiers on the table.
2) They got to move to surround Grekka without any AoOs, *and* get full-round attacks? I'm not sure I understand how that's possible.
3) As this is the first combat of the game, how do you want to do it? In some of the other threads, we have been posting a bolded *Round X* headline at the beginning of posts, followed usually by an RP description (often edited in after the fact) of our actions, spoiler'd away. How can we make it readable for you? Or would you like for us to just go with it for the moment?

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the group wasn't aware of a threat, there is a surprise round. The toys jump from the table at Grekka, make a single attack, and land on the floor. That's equivalent to a charge, although I didn't apply the attack bonus. They land on the floor because they just can't stay in the air.

Then, normal initiative is rolled and unfortunately, the whole group rolls dismally. The toys then make full attacks. They have 2 attacks per round, hence 6 total.

You don't need to write the round number. The round count is in my post. Just write your action description, then a spoiler with your rolls. Then you can edit as needed to add RP and descriptive flavour. Just don't add more rolls when editing as it doesn't work. If you need additional rolls, just do them in OOC.

----------


## JWallyR

I guess that all stands up. I mean, against more mundane foes they might have to roll stealth checks which would give opposing Perception checks some validity, but inactive (i.e. stationary) constructs in their "natural habitat" would probably get natural bonuses that would make their detection almost impossible anyway.

Just... at this rate, by die rolls, we're all gonna die before we ever get anywhere. >_<

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I should have rolled a Knowledge (Arcana) check in the IC thread. Here it is (to identify the enemies): (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ DarkOne: 
- Per my group initiative system, it is indeed round 2, technically. But you don't need to count the rounds, that creates unnecessary clutter since I'm doing it already.
- The soldiers are animated objects. It is not uncommon to find warrior dolls such as these, set up to decorate and sometimes protect tombs or other sacred places. They're made of wood, which means they're resilient to blows (in technical terms: they have hardness). On the other hand, they're highly vulnerable to fire.
- You take a -4 penalty for firing at a creature engaged in melee.

@  JWallyR:
- No Perception roll could have detected these. They were not even hiding. It's just that they were objects lying there, until all of a sudden they animated. One way to find them out would have been to concentrate on them with Detect Magic and to make the Knowledge roll Vershab just made. Admittedly a very difficult hazard to avoid.
- Yes, Grekka threatens. She can attack, actually; it's just that she'll lose 1 hp if she does.
- Indeed you can attack, make a 5-foot step and draw your wand in one round.
- How do you get 1d10+9 damage? I figure it's got to be 1d10+6. See, that's why I recommended your sheet should show fully calculated stats...
- Nevertheless, with 11 damage you destroy your first target even after hardness is discounted.

----------


## JWallyR

The 1d10+9 damage is as follows:
1d10 from weapon (of course)
The base bonus for strength and power attack is +6 (4 from strength score, 2 from power attack)
The +6 bonus is multiplied by 1.5 due to the Heavy Flail being a two-handed weapon, resulting in +9

Due to the number of potential modifiers in play, noting what the bonus is based on allows me to calculate it as appropriate. I will often (but not necessarily always) be choosing to power attack, so the bonus to damage won't always be +9. I haven't played a melee character further than a barbarian I have going in another game, but a sorcerer I've been running for another game has been very regularly buffing our paladin with Enlarge Person, changing his strength score, necessitating another change to the resulting bonus damage.

In summary, I'm really not sure what advantage there is in posting a static value as a placeholder for a variable bonus when I can put an abbreviated formula for reference since I'm going to be figuring it out when I post anyway.

----------


## Gwynfrid

[facepalms, realizing how obvious it was] Your description of Lehasti's actions didn't say Power Attack (EDIT - it actually did, at the top the post... oh, well), and it just... didn't occur to me it might be one. Sorry for forcing you to explain the rule to me!   :Small Red Face: 

When I play a frontliner, I solve that problem in Mythweavers by entering the weapon twice, one with Power Attack and one without (and for a barbarian, with and without rage, as well). But I see you have no room to do that because you carry a great variety of weapons. All right, I'll remember next time. I'm still "learning" the characters and should be a bit more comfortable after we've had a few fights.

----------


## JWallyR

You have it exactly right. My barbarian has a heavy flail, a dagger, a sling, and a Bite attack (from a trait) and 2 Claw attacks (when raging) and even TRYING to compute the various bonuses for the combination of raging/not, power attacking/not would take several more character sheets. Referring to the strength bonus (whatever it happens to be at the time) and the multiplier (if applicable) gives me some direction about how to compute those bonuses without having to go look up the various mechanics.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Well, I know about that problem, but when I have to re-calculate it every time I attack, I get it wrong about 25% of the time, especially with PbP when several days or even weeks may pass between two fights, so I lose track. 

I once designed a 12-level barbarian and I knew I just would never remember all his attack options correctly. So I just wrote a whole blurb at the bottom of the sheet. Quoted here just for the heck of it:

Full melee attack = 3 guisarme attacks + 1 tusk secondary attack

Weapon: +1 keen furious adamantine guisarme  
Furious: +3 when raging
Move Name             Type    Atk   Damage    Crit      Range   Type    Special
Attack               |Melee | +19        | 2d4+13 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Full Attack          |Melee | +19/+14/+9 | 2d4+13 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Attack, raging       |Melee | +23        | 2d4+18 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Full Attack, raging  |Melee | +23/+18/+13| 2d4+18 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Power Attack         |Melee | +16        | 2d4+22 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Full Power Attack    |Melee | +16/+11/+7 | 2d4+22 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Power Attack, raging |Melee | +20        | 2d4+27 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Full PA, raging      |Melee | +20/+15/+10| 2d4+27 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Charge+PA            |Melee | +18        | 2d4+22 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |
Charge+PA, raging    |Melee | +22        | 2d4+27 | 19-20/x3 |   S   |   Trip, reach   |

Weapon: tusks  
Move Name             Type    Atk   Damage    Crit      Range   Type    Special
Attack               |Melee | +18        | 1d4+8  | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Full Attack          |Melee | +13        | 1d4+4  | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Attack, raging       |Melee | +20        | 1d4+10 | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Full Attack, raging  |Melee | +15        | 1d4+5  | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Power Attack         |Melee | +15        | 1d4+14 | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Full Power Attack    |Melee | +10        | 1d4+11 | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Power Attack, raging |Melee | +17        | 1d4+16 | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |
Full PA, raging      |Melee | +12        | 1d4+8  | 20/x2    |   P   |   -   |

----------


## Farmerbink

Just gonna leave this here.

Unrelated, does anyone know how to populate the "stat block" portion of the new myth-weavers character sheets?  Can't figure out how to translate it for Grekka without the long way.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Just gonna leave this here.


I new what it was going to be before I clicked on it  :Small Big Grin: 




> Unrelated, does anyone know how to populate the "stat block" portion of the new myth-weavers character sheets?  Can't figure out how to translate it for Grekka without the long way.


Ususally, I just leave that section empty (except when I want to detail options, like the above example).

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK, let's get to work...

Appraise (1d20+8)[*20*], (1d20+5)[*16*]
Appraise (1d20+8)[*22*], (1d20+5)[*8*]
Appraise (1d20+8)[*27*], (1d20+5)[*23*]
Appraise (1d20+8)[*24*], (1d20+5)[*8*]

Spellcraft (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## JWallyR

Artist's rendition of "look of understated impressment":

*Spoiler: Understated Impressment*
Show

----------


## JWallyR

@John... I wasn't looking at the map, I would hope that it would be obvious that a non-blind person wouldn't miss that doorway or the apparent lack of other doors from the room with the shaft leading back up to the top. I'm going to amend my post to indicate that Lehasti is neither blind nor retarded, so I guess I'd appreciate you editing your character's reaction to my character's nonsensical (because they were based on player error, not character stupidity) actions. >_>

----------


## Farmerbink

Or tunnel vision on possible traps and poor perception.

Edit: just sayin

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some housekeeping, please signal any error:

HP
Calathon 7/8
Vershab 5/8
Grekka 11/14
Lehasti 12/12
9 charges left in the wand

Knowledge(Religion) Vershab (1d20+12)[*24*] Lehsti (1d20+4)[*17*]

Some other rolls (1d20+6)[*22*] (1d20+7)[*18*]

EDIT: I'm assuming Grekka now uses the Scarab Shield (her AC is unchanged) and you left all the other treasure behind. Carrying everything with you would be a lot of weight.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

That all sounds about right to me.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Fort save
(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+1)[*2*]
(1d20+6)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft, Calathon (1d20+8)[*19*] Vershab (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Grekka stops suddenly.  "[COLOR="#800080"]Anyone know of a vermin with the capacity to open doors?  Last I checked, rats didn't have hands....


Hands aren't needed in this place since none of the doors so far had handles or locks. It's either push, or pull (with a crowbar, in your case). By the way, I think my description has been somewhat illogical. You should have been prying every door open with the crowbar, so far.




> She steadies her grip on the spear and peeks through the cracked doorway.


Left or right door, Sir?  :Small Amused:

----------


## Farmerbink

> Hands aren't needed in this place since none of the doors so far had handles or locks. It's either push, or pull (with a crowbar, in your case). By the way, I think my description has been somewhat illogical. You should have been prying every door open with the crowbar, so far.


Huh.  That's odd...  Still, we've been prying with a crowbar with two beefy chicas.  Not sure what that says about the size of rodents this place employs...




> Left or right door, Sir?


East!  That is, uh.... Left.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Creatures:
Perception (1d20+4)[*8*]
Initiative (1d20+2)[*17*]

Calathon:
Knowledge(Nature) (1d20+8)[*18*]

Initiative
Calathon (1d20+4)[*20*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*21*]
Grekka (1d20+2)[*9*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

In case it was not fully clear, here's a description of how initiative works here.

Both Calathon and the solifugids failed their Perception rolls, so there is no surprise round.

Then, inititative is rolled. Calathon and Vershab beat the creatures, but Lehasti and Grekka fell behind. Therefore the order of action is as follows:

Round 1
- First, Calathon and Vershab in any order.
- Then, the solifugids.

Round 2
- The group, in any order.
- Then, the solifugids.

Round 3, etc.

Note: On the face of it, it looks like Grekka and Lehasti miss an entire round, but this is only a matter of presentation. In regular play, they would go at the end of round 1, then Vershab and Calathon would go at the beginning of round 2. All I'm doing here is conflating the end of round 1 with the beginning of round 2 and calling that "round 2". But in effect, there's no action lost.

Once the order of action is established, I'm ignoring the rolls: you can post in any order when it's the group's turn. This way, we aren't waiting for each other. I will resolve actions in the order of posting, unless you instruct me otherwise: You can post to indicate your action will wait until after somebody else has acted, or any more complex set of conditions as you see fit. By default, I'll resolve ambiguous cases in the group's favor anyway.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

We have done this kind of thing before in other games. It makes life _so_ much easier.

----------


## CleverDragon

I apologize for taking so long to respond with my combat actions. I got caught up at work teaching all day and then afterwards doing some sightseeing. There's a gorgeous set of waterfalls very close to the company's offices here, so I took a very scenic stroll. It was quite nice! Definitely a nice break from the endless white snow in Boston :)

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I apologize for taking so long to respond with my combat actions.


Don't! RL has priority. 




> Attack roll versus FF Touch AC: (1d100)[*84*] (normally +5 with Dex and PBS, but -4 for cover bonus)
> Damage: (1d20+2)[*17*] if hit, and 5 damage to the adjacent critter from the splash damage. Otherwise, you can determine the scatter roll if you prefer or I can, your call. :)
> EDIT: Yay! I think I just barely hit, assuming a flat footed touch of 11 gets it, which it should by my calculations...unless these are special solifugids. lol


Technically, cover doesn't give you a penalty. It gives a bonus to AC, which boils down to the same thing. But please don't substract from your roll, just to make sure it doesn't get counted twice. Also, I recommend that you don't make assumptions regarding the monsters' AC, even after you made the Knowledge roll. You might get nasty surprises (not in this case though).

The solifugids are not tall enough to be visible behind the altar, so they also have concealment.

(1d100)[*84*] - that's still a hit!

Ref saves 
(1d20+2)[*17*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]

Last thing: As it evolves over time, can you please record the DC of the bomb Ref save on your sheet. Thanks!

----------


## Gwynfrid

DarkOne: Last round, both creatures had cover from you, provided by your comrades. This round, one of them has cover from Calathon, the other hasn't. Both are in melee, however, so your chances aren't great.

Then of course, with rolls of 5 and 3 on the die, cover doesn't matter much  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Gwynfrid

CleverDragon: Throw Anything gets you a +1 on attack with splash weapons, so your total bonus with Point Blank Shot is +6. I found that because I'm building an alchemist for another game right now.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Stealth (1d20+7)[*8*]
Initiative (1d20+1)[*5*]

Initiative 
Calathon (1d20+4)[*16*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*15*]
Grekka (1d20+2)[*9*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sorry for the lack of clarity here. I had anticipated that the monster would surprise Grekka, and the initiative rolls were planned for that case. Since she had seen it, you didn't have to begin combat - sorry if the presence of the init rolls made you think you had to.

Anyway, now that combat has been joined, your intiative is clearly superior in this case. I lack time to give you a plan, but the thing is Large, using up the entire width of the stairs. Two of you (the usual suspects) can fight it in melee.

Kowledge(The Planes) (1d20+9)[*16*]

EDIT: There will be no need for a plan.  When flat-footed against the entire group, a lone monster, even a strong one, doesn't stnad much of a chance.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Engineering) 
Calathon (1d20+5)[*23*]
Vershab (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative 
Calathon (1d20+4)[*20*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*17*]
Grekka (1d20+2)[*5*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*4*]

Beetles (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## CleverDragon

Know - Nature: (1d20+8)[*22*] on the beetles (is it Ringo??)  :Small Cool:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Attack rolls for Grekka

(1d20+4)[*17*] damage (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Re-doing botched rolls for the beetles

(1d20+3)[*6*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*14*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## JWallyR

I'm gonna estimate F7 for Lehasti while Grekka goes the other way to C7ish?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti F7, OK. I'll let Farmerbink decide the exact square for Grekka. How about Vershab and Calathon?

----------


## Farmerbink

C7 sounds good. I'm just about to begin another round of house hunting, so I'm probably out of pocket until this evening at this point.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'm not going to add an IC post for this, but: So far, nothing happens. Your move.

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ DarkOne: Lehasti is in F7, plase have Vershab pick another square. You can't get a good enough reading without touching the object, so I understand you're now waiting for the trap expert to determine danger.

Calathon's move.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

How about C7? Will that work?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Er, not really:




> C7 sounds good. I'm just about to begin another round of house hunting, so I'm probably out of pocket until this evening at this point.


What is it with these two squares that they're so incredibly popular?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## CleverDragon

:facepalm:

Of course you'd do that to me, silly forum dice roller! OK G, bring on the traps that inevitably spring! (gulp)  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, G6 is my final answer.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Gwynfrid

> :facepalm:
> 
> Of course you'd do that to me, silly forum dice roller! OK G, bring on the traps that inevitably spring! (gulp)


Hard luck indeed. Had your rolls been in a different order, you'd have been fine. But here... Well...

I'll leave you hanging on that ominous note, though. I won't be able to post until late tonight (and by that I mean, tonight PST).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Dice noise

(1d20)[*9*]
Calathon (1d20+4)[*6*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*12*]
Grekka (1d20+2)[*20*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Announcement: Tomorrow I will be traveling to Asia for work. I'll likely post nothing for at least 24 hours, and for the following week my posts will be rare and at odd times, since I will spend a lot of time in transportation. Please expect a bit of a slowdown in this game.

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ FarmerBink - I had forgotten the Shield of Faith, now duly noted. 

Hit points current tally (if I'm not mistaken)
Calathon 2/8
Vershab 4/8
Grekka 11/14
Lehasti 6/12

----------


## CleverDragon

Sadly, you are correct about my HP. And, of course, in grand alchemist style, I miss the melee attack, and yet roll max damage. Ah well...let's hope I survive the next barrage!! I was considering taking my mutagen, but it seems unclear whether it triggers an AoO or not. (The rules don't call for one RAW, but if it's anything like drinking a potion, it would. Though, I have in my mind that Calathon's mutagens are more like a syringe that he stabs into his arm/chest/neck, but I imagine the actions would _still_ provoke an AoO. 

Ruling on that, G? :Small Smile:

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'll rule that drinking a mutagen or extract is the same as drinking a potion in every respect (exception: Accelerated Drinker doesn't work, as mentioned in the FAQ).

In further bad news: Hardness works against every type of damage, so Vershab's acid can't do squat. Besides, I just found that energy attacks do half damage to most objects. The rule allows for a bit of leeway, so I'll say that fire does full damage to the sarcophagus since it's made primarily of wood.

EDIT:
@JWallyR: I would use your earlier posted rolls; please don't post rolls twice, I'll generally use the first set in that case and discard the second (so next round you can roll afresh). In this particular case, well... not much of a difference...

EDIT2: Lehasti wasn't able to take that 5-ft step. You can't move diagonally past a corner (even by taking a 5-foot step).

----------


## JWallyR

Oops, didn't roll the wand for its use on Lehasti: (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## JWallyR

Posting here due to OOC nature: Lehasti would have examined the slave mummies with Detect Evil active, and I expect that any of the members capable of detecting magic would likewise have done so. Assuming that there's nothing to find, I'll move on and post IC as normal.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Posting here due to OOC nature: Lehasti would have examined the slave mummies with Detect Evil active, and I expect that any of the members capable of detecting magic would likewise have done so. Assuming that there's nothing to find, I'll move on and post IC as normal.


I passed over that a little too quickly, maybe. Your assumption is correct: No evil, and no magic. These people were buried correctly and their souls are at rest.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Disable device (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Swarm Will save (1d20+1)[*19*] DC11

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge (Religion) check for any useful information about the sarcophagus or burial rites or anything else in this room: (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Knowledge (Religion) check for any useful information about the sarcophagus or burial rites or anything else in this room: [roll0]


Everything here is consistent with what your character knows of ancient Osiriani burial rituals: The sarcophagus, the divine representation and symbolism, the goods left close by to help the deceased in his afterlife journey, the mummified cats, the tapestries, slaves buried next to their master, etc. It seems Akhentepi ordered this to be constructed by the book. And it was done in the right way, as evidenced by the lack of any undead presence. So far.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The dice are making some noise behind the DM's screen. Pay no attention.

(1d20+12)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

That was a critical threat right there.

Confirmation (1d20+3)[*9*] addititonal damage (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Good grief! This freaking cobra can't miss!

----------


## Gwynfrid

The cobra's d20 has rolled only 18 or 20, on 5 attack rolls or saves so far. Only exception, the crit confirm. Pretty scary. Good for her that Grekka has a good Fort bonus!

----------


## Farmerbink

Seriously. I was debating just a normal move so I could cast divine favor last round. Might not have done me much good to be unconscious.... 😳

----------


## Gwynfrid

Our heroes have vanquished the dangers of Akhentepi's Tomb. And with this victory...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 2! Your characters immediately gain all benefits of the new level, the only exception being spells (you need to rest for those).

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's additional HP: (1d5+7)[*12*] <-- d10 (1d5+5) plus 2 Con bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's additional HPs - (1d3+4)[*7*]

Favored Class Bonus will be +1 HP

Learning Magic Missile and Obscuring Mist this level

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka's level 2 HPs: (1d4+6)[*7*]

edit: boo.  D:

Thanks for the half a HD free :-D

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Grekka's level 2 HPs: [roll0]
> 
> edit: boo.  D:
> 
> Thanks for the half a HD free :-D


You're welcome. In my experience, the impact of hp distribution variance isn't a symmetrical thing. A far above average hp total doesn't give a decisive advantage to a character, while far below average is crippling. My solution is to guarantee hp Is never below average, and the variance is greatly reduced.

----------


## CleverDragon

Cal's HD roll:
(1d4+4)[*6*] (no Con bonus to speak of)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bunch of Appraise rolls

Calathon (1d20+8)[*11*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*18*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*20*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*6*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*22*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*12*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*18*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*11*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*11*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*10*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*14*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*21*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*18*] Vershab (1d20+5)[*21*]

Spellcraft

Calathon (1d20+8)[*18*] Vershab (1d20+9)[*10*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*24*] Vershab (1d20+9)[*19*]
Calathon (1d20+8)[*9*] Vershab (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

A question has arised relative to how soon the characters get their new abilities after leveling. I originally wanted to have everything available immediately, save for spells, since spells either need to be prepared, or are regained after rest, or are regained at a given time of the day. However, there is some inconsistency with how other, similar abilities are gained, such as Lay On Hands. There's a lack of RAW for how casters like Oracles and Inquisitors regain spells, notably.

So, for now and for future similar situations, I'll rule as follows:
- Upon leveling, all permanent stats (HP, abilities, BAB, saves, skills, caster level, etc) and all abilities that don't have a limited use per day are gained immediately.
- Spells and any abilities, magical or not, that have limited per-day uses, are gained after the next time the character rests (or regain spells, for those that don't need to rest for regaining spells).

One-time exception: Lehasti can use Lay on Hands immediately. Consider this a special favor from Sarenrae. (This is mostly because I don't want to walk back on stuff that happened in the IC thread).

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*22*] bluff time!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's turn to Bluff (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+8)[*27*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*13*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I think a moment of meat-game discussion is needed here. Is there another (reasonably likely) way out of this tomb than to send up treasure to our captors? As PCs I recognize none of us would know, but as players I am more inclined to do something than explore every other option for weeks of real life time. 

If this is a moment of story-based railroading, I understand - let's get on with it. 

If there is another (reasonably likely to be successful) option to be found, I am pretty sure all four players (and PCs) would prefer that option. Let's find it and try it.

(Absolutely _zero_ criticism is meant towards Gwynfrid, especially regarding the use of the word "railroading," by the way. I suspect this encounter is written into the campaign by its original authors, so if I was upset it would be directed at them, not our DM.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I think a moment of meat-game discussion is needed here. Is there another (reasonably likely) way out of this tomb than to send up treasure to our captors? As PCs I recognize none of us would know, but as players I am more inclined to do something than explore every other option for weeks of real life time. 
> 
> If this is a moment of story-based railroading, I understand - let's get on with it. 
> 
> If there is another (reasonably likely to be successful) option to be found, I am pretty sure all four players (and PCs) would prefer that option. Let's find it and try it.
> 
> (Absolutely _zero_ criticism is meant towards Gwynfrid, especially regarding the use of the word "railroading," by the way. I suspect this encounter is written into the campaign by its original authors, so if I was upset it would be directed at them, not our DM.)


Thanks for approaching this problem via OOC. I had a feeling that the mindset of the group, as well as that of their opponents on this encounter, is such that the game could reach a deadlock. As DM, I want to avoid that, and if it happens, my job is to find ways to circumvent it.

First, to your question: There is no other way out than the shaft. Obviously, the tomb builders didn't plan for a escape hatch: The room you are in was designed as a death trap, as you noticed when the very first thing you found here was a dead body. If you had a means to breathe underwater, you could risk the underground river branch - but you don't.

To tell you the truth, I'm rather embarrassed right now, because this encounter is in fact to be blamed on me, not the story's authors: It's the first modification I have made to the campaign on my own. Obviously, the players are not exactly happy with this, so I think an apology might be in order.

Let me explain why I decided to spring this rather nasty surprise on you:
- The story reason is that, sure, there are criminals in Wati, and there are desperately poor people (check out the entries for Bargetown and Asp in the city's description in the first post). There also are people who visit the City of the Dead on the sly. The opening of the City of the Dead has been the talk of the town for weeks, and this charter for exploration was given to you in the most public manner possible. Put two and two together, and it's no surprise a group of soon-to-become rich explorers would become a juicy target for robbery.
- The author of the story did plan for something like this to happen, but that was more of an optional group of thugs from the random encounter table on your way back. I didn't find this very appealing,  as it would have been just another combat.
- The metagame reason is this: the scenario's first section is 100% dungeon crawling. I thought a purely RP-based challenge would be a good change of pace.

Now, in hindsight, I realize this could be seen as railroading, as you feel you don't have any choice. For the record, I don't agree, as I think you have several options, some of which you have tried to some degree:
- The Bluff + Diplomacy option: You could say you have found nothing of value, because you have a grievously wounded team member, or you couldn't bypass a trap, or something along those lines.
- The Bluff + Intimidate option: You could threaten retaliation or capture by the authorities by inventing whatever lie might work in this case.
- The Diplomacy option: Appeal to your foes' decency and mercy. Lehasti did this rather well, and was successful in improving the robbers' attitude. Not enough, however, that they would give in entirely, because they are desperate (I hope I was able to convey a sense of that in the answer). But their response gave you an opening for negotiation, which you could decide to pursue further. It likely involves giving them _something_, however.
- The compromise option: You give them something of modest value, and wait to see if they ask for more. 
- The trick option: You give them something that will give you a chance to track them down at a later time. That's Grekka's suggestion, which you're still free to pursue.

However, that I feel there are choices is irrelevant: Your perspective as players is what matters here. It seems my little addition to the story is less than a resounding success. Sorry about that. In the future, I should probably not throw this kind of curveball at you... I'll need to think about it some more. As for the resolution of the present encounter, it is up to you to decide if you want to go for one of the options above. The default right now is that the robbers' will have to make do with Vershab's spellbook.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

This is such a great example of how things are _supposed_ to work when GMs and players find themselves at odds - talk about it and figure out what is going to be fun for both.

Thank you for being willing to honestly share and respond, Gwynfrid.

I am going to post Vershab's suggestion in the IC thread, but the summary is: either let them sell my spellbook and try to track it down again or pay them the selling price for the spellbook and let them get a head start on us.

----------


## JWallyR

1) After 1 more point in Perception and a first point in Sense Motive, Lehasti's bonuses on these skills have increased to *0* and *2*, respectively.
2) Do you have currency in that list of loot in the 2nd post? I know we'll have to either divvy stuff up or sell it as appropriate later, but Lehasti in particular would like to get her parents set back up ASAP.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 1) After 1 more point in Perception and a first point in Sense Motive, Lehasti's bonuses on these skills have increased to *0* and *2*, respectively.
> 2) Do you have currency in that list of loot in the 2nd post? I know we'll have to either divvy stuff up or sell it as appropriate later, but Lehasti in particular would like to get her parents set back up ASAP.


The currency is gp (aka gold pharaoh, I think that's the name someone proposed?)

Note the price you can get is normally 50% of the listed value of the items, with the exception of hard currency which delivers its full value.

----------


## Gwynfrid

A few points about next steps and loot:
- You don't need to show it to the Grand Mausoleum priests if you don't want to. But they'll certainly be appreciative if you do.
- In any case you have to report to them that you're done with your assignment, at least so that you can get the next one.
- Keeping the loot at Vershab and Calathon's place works.
- Much of the loot has maximum value to collectors and antiques afficionados. That means it won't sell fast, unless you settle for a bad price.
- Fortunately, you know the perfect channel for dealing with the materia, as well as store it until it can be disposed of: Calathon's boss, Minnothep.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - You don't need to show it to the Grand Mausoleum priests if you don't want to. But they'll certainly be appreciative if you do.


Let's keep them happy(-ish) with us as much as possible. Showing them the loot seems a reasonable starting point.




> - Much of the loot has maximum value to collectors and antiques afficionados. That means it won't sell fast, unless you settle for a bad price.


How long in real-world time do you want to spend exploring this, Gwynfrid? Vershab would be best used in other areas (shopping for equipment for example) than in discussing things with potential buyers. How common are magical items in town? Can we easily purchase a couple of wands of Cure Light Wounds (for ourselves)? How about items like Cloaks of Resistance, Headbands/Belts of +2 Ability Scores, etc...? I am also strongly considering some scrolls for emergency/utility use...

----------


## Gwynfrid

> How long in real-world time do you want to spend exploring this, Gwynfrid? Vershab would be best used in other areas (shopping for equipment for example) than in discussing things with potential buyers. How common are magical items in town? Can we easily purchase a couple of wands of Cure Light Wounds (for ourselves)? How about items like Cloaks of Resistance, Headbands/Belts of +2 Ability Scores, etc...? I am also strongly considering some scrolls for emergency/utility use...


I hope to spend as little time as possible on this. That's why Minnothep is such a neat solution: a pre-existing NPC contact who can relieve you of your excess loot as long as it's antique. It works like this:
- For any antique item worth 1000gp or less Minnothep can give you a fair price (ie 50% of listed value), immediately.
- For any antique item above 1000gp, she'll need 1d8 days to find a buyer at a fair price.
- Minnothep also organizes private auctions from time to time. If you're willing to wait fo a few weeks, this is a chance for you to obtain more than 50%.
- If you go to the market you can sell anything up to 25000gp immediately, but at less than a fair price. You get (20+5d6)% of the listed value.
- For non-antique or magical items, the market will give you a fair price.
- In the special case of the gold coins, they're ancient so they need to be exchanged, but you can do that immediately and for 100% of their listed value (I counted a discount in the listed value already).

On the purchasing side, I'll go by the description of Wati and the RAW:
- Any magic item up to 5200gp can be found in the market with a 75% probability.
- There also are a number of other items available, I'll need to roll from the tables to determine which.

In other news: You can retry Spellcraft to identify the properties of Akhentepi's armor once per day. So, eventually you find this:

Akhentepi's Armor - value 5235gp - weight 10lbs
This suit of +1 stanching padded armor is of traditional Osirian design, consisting of a quilted cuirass of lightweight, breathable linen; a linen kilt; and a teardrop-shaped groin guard of stiffened linen. Besides its anti-bleeding properties, Akhentepis armor grants its wearer a sense of impending danger. Once per day as a free action when the wearer attempts an initiative check, the wearer can add a +3 insight bonus on that initiative check.

----------


## Gwynfrid

In other news: 3 of you need to level! There's no rush, because the next few encounters will be mostly RP. Still, we'll need that done before your next big exploration.

I reviewed Grekka's updated sheet, looks fine.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> In other news: 3 of you need to level! There's no rush, because the next few encounters will be mostly RP. Still, we'll need that done before your next big exploration.
> 
> I reviewed Grekka's updated sheet, looks fine.


Vershab's sheet has been updated for a couple of days - I didn't realize that you hadn't seen it yet, Gwynfrid. He learned Color Spray and Magic Missile this level.

Also, note the new url - I moved him to the updated sheets. If want to change the link n the first OoC post you may.

----------


## JWallyR

So, my thoughts:
1) I'm happy to take as long as we need to get as much as we can from the loot.

2) I have -literally zero- experience equipping characters with bought magic items, so I would love some guidance on that process.

3) Lehasti has been updated to level 2 as well. Check at your convenience!

4) The magic armor from whats-his-face, is it essentially Padded Armor +1 with an additional quality of stanching? In other words, not attractive to Lehasti but maybe to a character that can make use of light armor?

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK, I just need to update my links to the sheets. No problem.




> 2) I have -literally zero- experience equipping characters with bought magic items, so I would love some guidance on that process.


I'm happy to offer advice.




> 4) The magic armor from whats-his-face, is it essentially Padded Armor +1 with an additional quality of stanching? In other words, not attractive to Lehasti but maybe to a character that can make use of light armor?


Pretty much, yes.

----------


## Farmerbink

For some reason, spoilers aren't playing nice with my phone anymore... Brilliant. 

Loot: I think I would prefer to keep the alchemists fire, and I think the bows and scarab shield have also been spoken for. Vershab maybe wanted the spear? Unless I'm missing something, everything else is going to be sold. 

Related: is Calathon's employer going to buy the chariot? If so, the armor may be all we really have to wait to sell. 

Also related: can we roll the 5d6+20, and then decide to not sell if the percentage is too low for our liking?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> For some reason, spoilers aren't playing nice with my phone anymore... Brilliant. 
> 
> Loot: I think I would prefer to keep the alchemists fire, and I think the bows and scarab shield have also been spoken for. Vershab maybe wanted the spear? Unless I'm missing something, everything else is going to be sold. 
> 
> Related: is Calathon's employer going to buy the chariot? If so, the armor may be all we really have to wait to sell. 
> 
> Also related: can we roll the 5d6+20, and then decide to not sell if the percentage is too low for our liking?


You can, but you shouldn't need to, since all your antiques are less than 1000gp each, so Minnothep will have them. The armor and shield are magical, so they will find buyers in the market without much trouble: Their value isn't tied to being collector items (although they are).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - For any antique item worth 1000gp or less Minnothep can give you a fair price (ie 50% of listed value), immediately.
> - For non-antique or magical items, the market will give you a fair price.





> *Loot*
> 
> *Item*
> *Value*
> 
> Gold-page books
> 300
> 
> Lacquered chest
> ...


I think we should sell all these items using the guidelines Gwynfrid gave above.




> - Minnothep also organizes private auctions from time to time. If you're willing to wait fo a few weeks, this is a chance for you to obtain more than 50%.


All other items should either be claimed and equipped (as has been discussed with weapons - including the special arrows -  and the scarab shield) or sold via auction in the hopes of getting more for them.

Vershab will take the MW Longspear, just in case.




> On the purchasing side, I'll go by the description of Wati and the RAW:
> - Any magic item up to 5200gp can be found in the market with a 75% probability.
> - There also are a number of other items available, I'll need to roll from the tables to determine which.


Is a Wand of Cure Light Wounds (for our use) available? This would cost us 750 GP (standard), allowing us over 300 GP to give to Lehasti's parents and retain over 550 GP (from the ancient coinage) for the purchase of consumables.

Vershab would strongly push for the purchase of several scrolls for utility purposes should the circumstances for their use occur.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> All other items should either be claimed and equipped (as has been discussed with weapons - including the special arrows -  and the scarab shield) or sold via auction in the hopes of getting more for them.


This is possible. But there's no telling when the next auction will be; definitely more than 2 weeks.




> Is a Wand of Cure Light Wounds (for our use) available? This would cost us 750 GP (standard), allowing us over 300 GP to give to Lehasti's parents and retain over 550 GP (from the ancient coinage) for the purchase of consumables.


(1d100)[*26*] -> Yes.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> At the Tooth and Hookah his discomfort for the social realm immediately resurfaces, as the man grows quiet and withdrawn. His stance grows stiff and a grimace appears on his face, but he follows behind the other three members of the Relic Knights and quietly orders some food and ale from a passing server once they take a seat near Lehasti's family.


The present scene is a RP encounter, which may well last a while, depending on you guys. The idea is that you're going to meet a number of your colleagues from other teams. You can deal with them as quickly or slowly as you want. At some point in the evening, your would-be robbers will show up, too (there isn't much suspense for me to spoil here, I think... after Lehasti's fantastic diplomacy roll, it would be absurd of me not to allow for it to happen).

So you may want to explore ways you can RP your social cripple character, DarkOne. Maybe just via facial expressions and thoughts? But if you just have him sit in a corner and listen, you run the risk of boredom... Should I try to help by sending people your way?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Gwynfrid, the way we handled the other bar was perfect - a little bit of pushy NPCs, but not so much that I as a player cannot throttle back the interaction in-character. I will also probably find ways to (awkwardly) interject in discussions.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 2) I have -literally zero- experience equipping characters with bought magic items, so I would love some guidance on that process.


I took a look at it, and at this stage I don't think you have a lot of affordable options. Assuming you accept DarkOne's idea of selling only the cheaper items now, in the hope to make a greater profit later, then after buying the wand and refunding Lehasti's parents you're left with very little. If some money is available I will recommend that you begin with a masterwork falchion (will set you back 304gp, assuming you sell the old one) or a breatplate (185 gp if you sell your scale mail). You could also acquire a potion for 50gp, such as Shield of Faith.

----------


## JWallyR

I'm irrationally biased against consumables, so at the moment I'm going to save up (minus buying the wand of CLW, that's gonna be handy regardless).

----------


## CleverDragon

I'd be OK with selling the padded armor. Admittedly, Calathon would be loathe to wear it into battle - it's a _priceless artifact_ in his eyes. Instead, Cal would like to find a suit of leather armor or studded leather, perhaps (which would push him reallllly close to his carrying capacity).

Cal would also like the masterwork longbow, if that's ok with the group. Otherwise, he's content to sell it in favor of buying a stock standard one if the group is hard-pressed monetarily due to their other purchases and wish lists.

----------


## JWallyR

I think the longbow is yours, then. As discussed in the Hangouts chat, Grekka stands to benefit more from the +2 short bow than Lehasti, and Lehasti would prefer her sling to a "mere" masterwork longbow. Vershab has, I rather suspect, very little interest in the bows at all.

----------


## Farmerbink

I feel like you didn't even read what I said in the hangout. I'll take the composite if you don't want it, but would be fine with my short spears as well.

----------


## CleverDragon

Well, I guess it was more a case of I was just reposting here, just in case G didn't see the conversation in the Hangout. I'll edit Cal's sheet to include a masterwork longbow! Hooray for +1 to attacks!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Farmerbink

1: I will add the comp small now to my inventory when I get home
2: Grekka would be the (ineffective) social butterfly all night, flitting from team to team, meeting everyone (probably making a horrible impression), and boasting all the way. I don't know how best to show this, since back-and-forth dialogue is the greatest failing of the play-by-post system. I'm assuming some opportunity for character development exists in each of the names character's cases, but I don't want to spend the next month and a half delaying "real" action, at the expense of Vershab and Calathon. Any thoughts?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 1: I will add the comp small now to my inventory when I get home
> 2: Grekka would be the (ineffective) social butterfly all night, flitting from team to team, meeting everyone (probably making a horrible impression), and boasting all the way. I don't know how best to show this, since back-and-forth dialogue is the greatest failing of the play-by-post system. I'm assuming some opportunity for character development exists in each of the names character's cases, but I don't want to spend the next month and a half delaying "real" action, at the expense of Vershab and Calathon. Any thoughts?


Obviously, a turn-by-turn dialog is unworkable. I'll deal with it by summarizing parts of conversations, and adding a couple of salient sentences; I recommend you do the same. That leaves you free to ask specific questions and add RP as desired, without having to go through the nitty-gritty exchanges.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+8)[*9*]
(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d20+8)[*26*]
(1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

by the way, I forgot my favored class bonus in the HP roll, so I'm actually at 22/22 HP.  

Also: (1d20+8)[*20*] sense motive for the newcomer?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> by the way, I forgot my favored class bonus in the HP roll, so I'm actually at 22/22 HP.  
> 
> Also: [roll0] sense motive for the newcomer?


HP duly noted. 

Sense Motive: The boy is looking for somebody in the crowd, but he's very cagey, constantly glancing in the direction of the door, the only obvious exit from the room.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I updated the loot table, correcting a mistake I had made earlier. After expenses and the purchase of a wand, individual shares end up at 141 gold and 5 copper (Grekka just spent 15 gold of that). That's assuming you don't sell the most expensive items.

Left to do before we can pursue much further:
- Calathon, level 2 sheet?
- What do you do with the dessicated potions, if anything?
- Purchases with the money you have left?
- Do you wish to play the ghoul encounter? I don't think everybody chimed in on that in the hangout. If yes, then I will set it up. Otherwise a quick description will do before we move on to the next exploration.

----------


## JWallyR

Just a question for clarification- we as players discussed the Composite Shortbow and the Masterwork Longbow, and I don't remember what else. Does that 141 GP 5CP total go directly to each of our currency? Is that already factoring in the payment to Lehasti's parents and the purchase of a new wand of CLW?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Just a question for clarification- we as players discussed the Composite Shortbow and the Masterwork Longbow, and I don't remember what else. Does that 141 GP 5CP total go directly to each of our currency? Is that already factoring in the payment to Lehasti's parents and the purchase of a new wand of CLW?


Yes to all questions. See the loot table in the 2nd post on the 1st page, I keep that current.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Yes to all questions. See the loot table in the 2nd post on the 1st page, I keep that current.


That table is going to end up ridiculous.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Gwynfrid

> That table is going to end up ridiculous.


If it becomes too unwieldy, I'll cull it down to the most recent stuff only.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Gwynfrid, I hope I was not overstepping the appropriate in-character knowledge demonstrated by Vershab. If I do (overstep) in the future, please let me know so I can pull that back.


In theory I should have had you roll Knowledge(Religion). But with your score in that skill vs a CR1 monster, let's not bother.




> Does the term "threatened" refer to the combat mechanic of being threatened by a melee weapon wielder or does it mean refer to their attitude towards us originally (a "hostile" NPC in combat)? If it means the first option, I think we it is possible to use Charm Person in combat, though it has the same risks any other save-or-suck would. If the second, it basically means it is an out-of-combat spell only.


The latter, definitely. The language "threatened or attacked" describes a generic combat-like situation. Charm Person is meant as a spell to use before, not after the combat begins. Well, you can try during combat, but that penalty is steep. The design intent is clear.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> In theory I should have had you roll Knowledge(Religion). But with your score in that skill vs a CR1 monster, let's not bother.


Cool, thanks. I will initiate those Knowledge (Religion) checks ahead of time in the future.




> The latter, definitely. The language "threatened or attacked" describes a generic combat-like situation. Charm Person is meant as a spell to use before, not after the combat begins. Well, you can try during combat, but that penalty is steep. The design intent is clear.


I was afraid you would say that. Not sure I disagree, either, but it does dramatically complicate the effort to charm a ghoul or two to help us manage numbers better...

Edit: How would this differ with regards to the usual tactic of Undead Sorcerers charming skeletons for temporary minions? Undead tend to have decent Will saves, and this additional +5 bonus is pretty prohibitive in combat. Do they just spam the spell till they get one? I _really_ want to be able to make use of this, but restricting the spell to non-combat presents a rather severe challenge when the starting attitude of undead is likely to be hostile. Can we talk in more depth about this and see if there is a way to make this work that satisfies the intent of the clause while still making it usable?

----------


## Farmerbink

With that also include things like casting charm person as a surprise tactic? It may not be particularly easy, but if Rob has access to vanish, he should be able to get at least one Cast off before they realize they are being threatened, and therefore before they get benefit from that additional penalty.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I _really_ want to be able to make use of this, but restricting the spell to non-combat presents a rather severe challenge when the starting attitude of undead is likely to be hostile. Can we talk in more depth about this and see if there is a way to make this work that satisfies the intent of the clause while still making it usable?


Isn't that a solution in search of a problem? I mean, if this were a horde of raging barbarians instead of a band of ghouls, you probably wouldn't look to Charm Person as your spell of choice... Unless you wanted to try and charm their leader and make an offer for an alliance or something - but, as you correctly noted, that's a long shot.

I can understand you'd take Charm Person when exploring the Necropolis, so that if you meet an undead in a typical "who dares to disturb my slumber" situation, you can maybe turn him into an ally for a while. But that's not the case here: You know you're meeting a group, and it's a fight from the get-go. I'd expect your spellbook contains several spells that are way better suited to that situation. Or am I missing something?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> In any case, let us plan to meet at the entrance to the Necropolis tomorrow before noon.


Does the rest of the group concur? This leaves you the rest of Sunday to rest or study, and the following morning to shop.

Before we can continue, I need to have answers from everybody on these:




> - What do you do with the dessicated potions, if anything?
> - Purchases with the money you have left?


If you're purchasing nothing, that's fine, but I'd like to know.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Re. Craft(Alchemy):
I had a look at the crafting rules. You multiply your check result by the DC to find how much value in sp that you produce in a week. If you use crafter's fortune and take 10, your check result is 28. For a DC 25 item than means you produce 25x28 = 70gp worth of stuff per week, or 10gp per day. That makes crafting pretty impractical for PCs. So, until somebody finds a better idea, I'll houserule that the value produced is in fact daily, not weekly progress. To ward against excess wealth building, I'll rule that any large-scale use of crafting to generate revenue will fail because the market for such items is limited - you will not find buyers for more than small quantities.

If the rule turns out to be too favorable as you move in levels with swift alchemy, etc, I reserve to right to revise it later.

----------


## Farmerbink

I want to buy better armor, but it will have to wait until later this afternoon/evening, when I can hook the computer up to wifi somewhere. 

If Calathon can't do something with the potions, sell them?

----------


## JWallyR

1) Tomorrow before noon is fine by me!
2) Don't care about the dessicated potions, I'll let Marty do whatever works :D
3) Not buying anything more ATM.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Summarizing Calathon's alchemical activities:

Our alchemist can use 3 extracts per day, which means 3x  Crafter's Fortune to help in checks. He'll use the Sunday and Moonday, so 6 checks total. With Crafter's Fortune and Masterwork Lab his total bonus is +18.

1) Twitch Tonic (3)

Twitch Tonic is DC25. By taking 10, Calathon gets a result of 28 and can make 70gp worth of goodies in the day. One Twitch Tonic is worth 45gp, so in 2 days, he can make 3. To do that he'll spend 3x45/3x1.1, or 49.5gp.

1) Dessicated potions (5)

Craft(Alchemy) DC20 to repair, at a cost of 5gp each. I'll assume these take negligible time. So the limitation is really the total number of extracts he needs. In 2 days he can use 6, covering 3 Twitch Tonics and 3 potions.

(1d20+18)[*31*]
(1d20+18)[*24*]
(1d20+18)[*30*]

Total expense: 64gp 5sp.

Outcome:
- 3x Twitch Tonic
- 1 potion of Remove Curse
- 1 potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
- 1 potion of Lesser Restoration

This leaves 2 potions which you could try without Crafter's Fortune, ie at +13. Or, you leave them for later.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon's initiative (1d20+4)[*16*]

Ghoul sentinel's Perception (1d20+7)[*19*]
Ghouls' initiative (1d20+2)[*18*]

Calathon brewed three Twitch Tonics, so I assume 3 of you take advantage from them - let me know. This offers a +2 alchemical bonus vs paralysis, duration one hour.

EDIT - so, both groups are aware of each other, and Grekka plays first, then the ghouls. Give me a moment to set up the map.

----------


## Farmerbink

With that kind of duration, is it too late to say that at least James and I drink one as we entered the area?t

----------


## Gwynfrid

> With that kind of duration, is it too late to say that at least James and I drink one as we entered the area?t


When I say I assume you take advantage of it, I mean you have drunk them already before you arrived - otherwise it would make little sense. The only question is, Vershab or Calathon for the third one?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Initiative: (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

you had rolled before, if I'm not mistaken. Anyway, you don't need Init anymore: It's now the group's turn. Feel free to post in any order. Remember you can also make statements to indicate you wait for a certain event to happen before your action goes in effect.

----------


## JWallyR

Huh. So I had. I wonder why I had the modifier on initiative at +2?

Regardless. :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

Uh-oh. Impressive ghoul onslaught. Lehasti and Grekka are both hit twice, please each roll 2x Fort DC13 to avoid paralysis 1d4+1 rounds.

Splash weapon miss (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The bomb lands in B15, ghouls #3,4,5,6 take splash damage (see previous round's map, when Calathon attacks)

Reflex
#3 (1d20+2)[*14*]
#4 save already
#5 (1d20+2)[*21*]
#6 (1d20+2)[*15*]

Incredible ghoul rolling, everyone saves (*3* damage each)

EDITED above, splash damage is 6, so half is 3.

----------


## Farmerbink

Fort saves, vs dc 13
(1d20+9)[*18*] 
(1d20+9)[*14*]

(1d4+1)[*2*] paralysis if failed.

edit: yikes.  Close.  Good thing we got those alchemy bonuses. O_o

----------


## JWallyR

Not a big deal, but Lehasti was using her Falchion. For some reason I expected more skeletal foes in the tomb, but against the rest of this stuff the Falchion is likely to be her preferred implement of destruction. :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

I missed that, will fix. 

Grekka did 35 damage to G3, so there's isn't much left for you to skewer. You'll have to take your revenge on G5 instead.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon hits ghoul #4, saves for #2 and #6
#2 (1d20+2)[*14*] - 6 damage, total 6
#6 (1d20+2)[*17*] - 3 damage, total 6

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grr, botched damage rolls.

#2 (1d6+1)[*5*]
#4 (1d6+1)[*2*]

1 Fort save DC13 each for Lehasti and Grekka.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*29*] fort vs DC 13
Else (1d4+1)[*3*] rounds paralyzed

edit: good grief!  Shoulda been an attack D:

----------


## JWallyR

Corrected damage rolls:
Attack1: (2d6+10)[*16*]
AoO: (2d6+10)[*12*]

Statblock corrected in the IC thread.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bunch of rolls
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d20+5)[*11*]

(1d100)[*39*]
(1d100)[*80*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Concealment on Vershab's Holy Water throw (1d100)[*61*] (hits on 51% or higher)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Will save vs DC 17 else be affected by Bane: (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka's will save vs bane: (1d20+8)[*13*] vs DC 17 (sheesh, that's a LOT of wisdom  :Small Eek: )

Edit: bugger.   :Small Frown:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Did I write DC17? I must have been under Verhsab's bad influence. Make that DC14.

----------


## CleverDragon

Will save for _bane_
(1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Did I write DC17? I must have been under Verhsab's bad influence. Make that DC14.


UUUUUGH 

13.  

What even.  :Small Frown:

----------


## JWallyR

G- Lehasti made her save anyway, but I just wanted to point out that I am *not* tracking the +2 vs Paralysis in the general category of Fortitude saves, but it is reflected in her current conditions. I would rather remember and apply it selectively than to accidentally give myself +2 on saves for which the alchemical bonus doesn't apply.
Also- Lehasti made her save vs. the channel? Is that for half damage? (answering myself: I didn't see that all 3 ghoul attacks were against Lehasti, for a total of 10 damage including the 2 from the channel. Never mind!)

----------


## JWallyR

Cans has shield of faith pl0x?

It occurs to me that maybe you should have thrown that right as the fight was starting, since its a 2 minute duration at level 2? And Lehasti will probably be the preferred target, generally speaking, as she's going to be wading in and artificially lowering her AC with Cleave? Just throwing it out there.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> G- Lehasti made her save anyway, but I just wanted to point out that I am *not* tracking the +2 vs Paralysis in the general category of Fortitude saves, but it is reflected in her current conditions. I would rather remember and apply it selectively than to accidentally give myself +2 on saves for which the alchemical bonus doesn't apply.


Yes, I forgot the +2. 




> Also- Lehasti made her save vs. the channel? Is that for half damage? (answering myself: I didn't see that all 3 ghoul attacks were against Lehasti, for a total of 10 damage including the 2 from the channel. Never mind!)


Correct.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ghouls save vs Color Spray

U10 (1d20+5)[*14*]
U12 (1d20+5)[*8*]

Both failed... CleverDragon, I'll assume you redirect your bomb towards U6.

----------


## JWallyR

Diplomacy check to improve attitudes of the Sand Scorpions: (1d20+8)[*19*]
Please apply circumstantial bonuses as applicable. :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Diplomacy check to improve attitudes of the Sand Scorpions: [roll0]
> Please apply circumstantial bonuses as applicable. :D


Deeds speak louder than words, so you got a great deal of respect from them right now.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gentlemen - this is a request for your feedback.

We've been playing together for nearly 4 months now, and we have gone through the first of 3 parts in installment #1 (out of 6) in the campaign. We have seen how our game plays out in the context of underground exploration, traps, small fights, fairly involved RP elements, and finally a large-scale fight. 

So far, I have been enjoying this immensely, and I would like to thank you all for this. Now, before we move on to the next scenario arc, I'd like to check if it's also the case on your side, and if you believe there are things that can be improved:

- Pace of play: Too slow / too fast / just right?
- Pace of character leveling: Too slow / too fast / just right?
- Combat challenges: Too easy / too tough / just right?
- Combat and rules management: Too lightweight / too detailed / just right?
- Roleplaying: Entertaining / boring / annoying / meh?
- Anything that you'd like to have more of?
- Anything that you'd like to have less of?
- Any general remarks / improvement suggestions?

Thanks!

----------


## CleverDragon

Long story short, I have no complaints so far. I have enjoyed it so far. I like the descriptions you use: enough to be descriptive but not overly flowery and excessive. The combats are good and tactical without delving too much into minutiae. 

I'd just be cautious about introducing too many of those "custom" magic items like the medallion. Occasionally is fine as a boost to the challenge, but not as a matter of general procedure, if that makes sense?  :Small Smile:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - Pace of play: Too slow / too fast / just right?


I very rarely have to wait inappropriately for action from the DM or PC interaction. You are doing great. If there is anything I would suggest it is to try and determine a standing arrangement of when to DM-PC Calathon due to Marty's frequent travel. As that is a complicated conversation, I will respectfully leave that to you both.




> - Pace of character leveling: Too slow / too fast / just right?


Leveling is a very desirable thing, but also incredibly tough to judge. As long as the challenges remain appropriate and we gain options regardless of the pace of experience-gain/leveling, I am fine with any speed of progression. 




> - Combat challenges: Too easy / too tough / just right?


Any encounter where we all end in single digits and out of resources is a great fight. Too many in a row can be draining emotionally, though. So far I would say the balance has been well mixed. Give us some fights to feel like we are becoming more powerful and then knock us on our butts and I will be happy.




> - Combat and rules management: Too lightweight / too detailed / just right?


If you look at the games I DM you will see that I include basically all my rolls behind a mechanics spoiler but not a "DM Screen" spoiler. I am comfortable with this most of the time - most DMs are not. 

Your presentation of rules and rulings have been consistent, easily understood, and generally supportive of creative use of PC resources. The ruling on Charm Person (made recently) could go either way, and you were open and willing to discuss it extensively. I think we are in a good place for the most part, even when there are rulings I might prefer to go differently. (When I can dislike a ruling but like the general approach to rulings, I think it is a balanced approach and am pleased to play in such an environment.)




> - Roleplaying: Entertaining / boring / annoying / meh?


If I have any criticism, it is to encourage/push more NPC discomfort with Vershab's social-awkwardness. As a PC he won't enjoy it - as a player I will. If it becomes too much, I will let you know.




> - Anything that you'd like to have more of?


See above. Also, more undead.  :Small Cool: 




> - Anything that you'd like to have less of?


Delays with making money. I find the balance of realism (it takes time to sell stuff) vs. fun ("We got loot! Let's get better gear!") to be tough. There was a real Monty Haul in that first dungeon, though, so I cannot blame you.




> - Any general remarks / improvement suggestions?


Is it possible to link any images of NPCs from the .pdfs? I am a very visual person and really appreciate (and admire) your combat maps. Having more visuals always helps me to envision the setting and circumstances, which excites me as a player.

Also, if there are resources out there to show how to make the combat maps you use (youtube video?), please link it. I would like to apply such tools to the games I DM...

----------


## JWallyR

No complaints here. I was starting to worry about this last encounter before John's timely crit :P but by and large I'm having a great time.

----------


## Farmerbink

I realize that this will be a wholly unhelpful response, but I'm really enjoying it!  

My only "complaint" is that the character with the best opportunity to _thematically_ take part in leadership is also the absolute worst _mechanically_ to actually benefit from it.  -_-

That's mostly my fault, though.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Looks like I don't need to take any major corrective steps. Good to know.




> I'd just be cautious about introducing too many of those "custom" magic items like the medallion. Occasionally is fine as a boost to the challenge, but not as a matter of general procedure, if that makes sense?


You're right. Like I said in the hangout, this was a step of last resort. The ghoul had only 2 choices: The reasonable one was to just go away under the cover of the smoke - very boring. Or, attack in a bout of mad anger - hopeless, and suicidal. So, in the interest of ending the fight with a good bang, I just improvised a motive to make her bold enough to come out in the open anyway. I don't plan of doing that kind of thing unless I'm stumped.




> I very rarely have to wait inappropriately for action from the DM or PC interaction. You are doing great. If there is anything I would suggest it is to try and determine a standing arrangement of when to DM-PC Calathon due to Marty's frequent travel. As that is a complicated conversation, I will respectfully leave that to you both.


Good point. CleverDragon, what's your take on that?




> Your presentation of rules and rulings have been consistent, easily understood, and generally supportive of creative use of PC resources. The ruling on Charm Person (made recently) could go either way, and you were open and willing to discuss it extensively. I think we are in a good place for the most part, even when there are rulings I might prefer to go differently. (When I can dislike a ruling but like the general approach to rulings, I think it is a balanced approach and am pleased to play in such an environment.)


Thanks. I appreciate the open dialog too.




> If I have any criticism, it is to encourage/push more NPC discomfort with Vershab's social-awkwardness. As a PC he won't enjoy it - as a player I will. If it becomes too much, I will let you know.


Right, I'll try to remember that.




> Delays with making money. I find the balance of realism (it takes time to sell stuff) vs. fun ("We got loot! Let's get better gear!") to be tough. There was a real Monty Haul in that first dungeon, though, so I cannot blame you.


Hey, you could have sold everything to Minnothep at 50% right away (except the magic gear, and that would have found a buyer in the market immediately). If you're waiting, it's because you are hoping to make more that the regular 50%.




> Is it possible to link any images of NPCs from the .pdfs? I am a very visual person and really appreciate (and admire) your combat maps. Having more visuals always helps me to envision the setting and circumstances, which excites me as a player.


Unfortunately, the pdf doesn't contain very many. I have given you all the NPC faces available so far. Now, I could add some more magic items and a couple of monsters.




> Also, if there are resources out there to show how to make the combat maps you use (youtube video?), please link it. I would like to apply such tools to the games I DM...


Just run-of-the-mill Powerpoint. Give me an email address and I'll send you some examples.




> My only "complaint" is that the character with the best opportunity to _thematically_ take part in leadership is also the absolute worst _mechanically_ to actually benefit from it.  -_-
> 
> That's mostly my fault, though.


Well, I'm afraid it's not a bug, it's a feature of the character.

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK, if ny count is right, Grekka took 4 hits from ghouls, and Lehasti 2. So, Fort saves:

Grekka (1d20+7)[*14*]
Grekka (1d20+7)[*12*]
Grekka (1d20+7)[*13*]
Grekka (1d20+7)[*13*]

Lehasti (1d20+8)[*19*]
Lehasti (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Regarding the homebrew item, why not just change it (or allow it to be changed via redemption) into a Phylactery of Negative/Positive channeling? If that is too much (valuable) loot, it is mitigated somewhat by the fact that it will be Level 4 before Lehasti could use it and/or it could be worked into a side-quest to redeem it as suggested by Marty in the hangout.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Regarding the homebrew item, why not just change it (or allow it to be changed via redemption) into a Phylactery of Negative/Positive channeling? If that is too much (valuable) loot, it is mitigated somewhat by the fact that it will be Level 4 before Lehasti could use it and/or it could be worked into a side-quest to redeem it as suggested by Marty in the hangout.


The reason I had to go for a custom item is that I didn't find anything standard that would have boosted the ghoul cleric's morale, without also making her overwhelming. If she had owned such a phylactery, she would have handily won the fight. On top of that, such an object is seriously overpowered for a level 2 group.

Finally, the whole ghoul thing was a sidequest in the first place. Unless you guys develop a huge interest in the sacred symbols of evil gods, I recommend we move on. Not every encounter necessarily has to come with usable loot.

On a separate note: We have a 3 day week-end here in Canada, and I'll be traveling. Expect a reduced rate of posting.

----------


## JWallyR

Given that we were sort of on a side quest in the first place, I am happy to let the unholy symbol's disposal take place offscreen. I will plan to have Lehasti take it to the temple of Sarenrae where the more experienced clergy can ritually cleanse and destroy it or whatever.

----------


## Farmerbink

For the sake of clarification, I'm good to move on.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sense Motive (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bug's Fort save (1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## CleverDragon

To know about the bug and any relevant info (poison, weaknesses, etc):

Calathon Knowledge (nature): (1d20+8)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot about the 2nd round of poisoning for Grekka.
DC17 (1d20+7)[*23*] Dex damage (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> I forgot about the 2nd round of poisoning for Grekka.
> DC17 [roll0] Dex damage [roll1]


1: yikes.
2: suck it.
3: ????
4: profit.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Init

Calathon (1d20+4)[*8*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*8*]
Grekka (1d20+5)[*20*] 
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*2*] 
Skeletons (1d20+6)[*11*]

Duh, I forgot Grekka and Lehasti had rolled already. As it turns out, the result is unchanged.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*15*]
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+7)[*18*]
(1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## Untarr

Rolling for 2nd level hp

(1d4+4)[*5*]

----------


## Untarr

Monk HP this time

(1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Untarr

Rognar Twighlightbringer 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Rognar Twilightbringer was originally born and raised in Five Kings Mountain.  As the second son of a minor noble family, he had no right to the family inheritance, and was forced to forge his own destiny.

Enrolling in the armed forces, he served successfully as a scout on many missions into the dark places within the mountains.  After several successful missions into the caves, he returned to find a Cleric of Pharasma at his tent.

The cleric wanted to recruit him specifically to lead expeditions into crypts that could possibly be filled with old and power undead.  With a promise of glory and a not so small paycheck, Rognar agreed.

Taken to a temple training grounds in the Tusk Mountains, Rognar was assigned to a group to be known as The Grey.  They consisted of Samuel, a human warrior, Lofiera, an elven wizard, and Spricketts, a gnomish cleric of Pharasma.  Together they trained in the harsh conditions of the mountains to prepare for their future missions.

Once they were ready, their first assignment was to the city of Wati, where they were to join in the lottery and explore the Necropolis.  Their job was to keep an eye on the other adventurers, and to deal with any undead that may be unveiled during the explorations.

It was during their first tomb dive that Rognar got separated from his companions.  He was scouting ahead, and when he returned back to report, he could not find a trace of them.  Going as far as he dared, he could not find them.  Realizing he was vulnerable alone, Rognar set out to join another adventuring group in the hopes that through helping them explore the Necropolis, he will find some trace of his team.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*12*] (1d100)[*42*]
(1d20+3)[*16*] (1d100)[*1*]
(1d20+8)[*24*] (1d100)[*18*]
(1d20+5)[*13*] (1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched roll (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'm afraid I'm not very keen on this background and the description in the character sheet. 

First, his personality is bare bones. There is not much to indicate what kind of relations he has with others (family, friends, mentor, enemies, other) and therefore not much to build on for RP purposes. A more minor point: If you're going to have a drawback then I'd like it to be relatd to the background.

Second, it's rather strange to me that he comes from this far. Why would the clergy of Pharasma recruit people a continent away, and ship them to Wati at great expense? The motive of the lottery, by the way, isn't a call by the clergy - quite the opposite. The pharaoh decided to open the Necropolis to exploration, and most groups who came did so on their own accord, hoping to become rich (a minority had more complex purposes). I'm curious as to why you didn't look for the more natural solution of a dwarf of Osiriani origin (see the player's guide).

Last, and more problematic, I don't see how he would be motivated to join this adventuring group, and why they would take him. If he lost his team, the first order of business should be to find what happened to them. If he joins another team, they're not necessarily going to be interested to help doing that (and by the way, they will lack the necessary permit to explore the area that was assigned to the missing group). 

I'd like to suggest another option, which in fact comes from you: In the Hangout, you suggested the Pharasmins might want to keep a close eye on the group - so they would strongly recommend, or rather force them to take him in. That looked like an interesting idea to me, with nice RP potential. In fact it's better than any hook I was thinking of on my side.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*17*] (1d100)[*82*]
(1d20+3)[*23*] (1d100)[*44*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] (1d100)[*79*]
(1d20+5)[*16*] (1d100)[*68*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*4*] (1d100)[*84*]
(1d20+3)[*7*] (1d100)[*80*]
(1d20+8)[*9*] (1d100)[*30*]
(1d20+5)[*23*] (1d100)[*72*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

[roll]1d20+2)[/roll] (1d100)[*51*]
[roll]1d20+3)[/roll] (1d100)[*81*]
[roll]1d20+8)[/roll] (1d100)[*100*]
(1d20+5)[*15*] (1d100)[*18*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grr. Trying to do things too fast.

(1d20+2)[*17*] (1d100)[*56*] 
(1d20+3)[*9*] (1d100)[*9*] 
(1d20+8)[*20*] (1d100)[*34*] 
(4th roll was OK)

----------


## Gwynfrid

To Grekka's question:




> Frowning, Grekka relates her discovery to her allies.  "I.. do not know what to make of this, but I sense a zone of... pure _chaos_, just there- in front of the door.  I-  I don't know what it means, though.  It must the the focus of energy, somehow, right?"  Surprisingly, she looks to Calathon and Vershab for assurance.


Like most haunts, this one is a result of the psychic impression of a violent event that happened here. Polling their knowledge, Calathon and Vershab can make an educated guess: From the voices they heard, it's possible to infer that the house was, at one point in the past, invaded by murderous enemies. The skeletons may have been part of the attacking crowd, or, on the contrary, they might have been guards. Either way, it is the fear of the house's inhabitants that is left over as a haunt: If they weren't evil, the haunt may well not be evil either. It is chaotic, though, reflecting the nature of its origin. The confusion effect is consistent with this, if it results from the victims' state of mind at the time.

----------


## CleverDragon

Spellcraft for information about _confusion_ spell:

(1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## Untarr

*Spoiler: Stat Block*
Show

*Menedes IX Tombguard*
M LG Pahmet (Dwarf) Zen Archer Monk, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 23/23, *DR* 6 SR, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Longbow (See Inventory)*  +4 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Flurry (Bow Only) (See Inventory)*  +3/+3 (1d8+2, x3)
*Improved Unarmed Strike Fist (-)*  +3 (1d6+3, x2)
 (+6 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 8
*Condition* None 


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Menedes IX Tombgaurd

Menedes IX is a Ouat, a monk of the Pahmet people. He's one of a group of 8 of his peers who were sent to various places in Osirion as observers and messengers, tasked to report to the Pahmet leaders on any unusual events that might happen, in particular, anything to do with the unearthing of hidden, very ancient knowledge. While he's the least experienced of the eight by far, the Pahmet elders have somehow decided to pick him, and nobody questioned their wisdom.

When he was given the mission by Hezrhab Godspeaker, he didn't get a lot of in the way of explanation of what this was all about. There had been rumors within the Ouat monastery that the gods have been sending omens warning of times of danger in the land. Other rumors insist that the Pharaoh, Khemet III, has been sending emissaries over the past couple of years, to seek the blessing of the Pahmet.

Whatever the reason, Menedes IX received a mission to watch and observe things in the city of Wati, and the high priest gave him a message for the clergy of Pharasma there. His instructions are to watch for unusual events; to provide help upon request to the Pharasmins should they ask for it, as long as it doesn't send him away from Wati; and to send a report every week, via a regular message carried by any merchant caravan. He will receive additional instructions in the same way.

Menedes has been in Wati for three weeks.  Aside from the lottery, there have been no events of note.  Each day is filled with meditation and observation before returning to his quarters in the Grand Mausoleum. 

Like every day since his arrival, Menedes IX approached the Pharasmin authorities to offer his assistance before setting off on his own errands.  He expected to be turned down again, but today proved different.  Instead, he received a letter from the Voices of the Spire.

*Spoiler: Letter to Menedes*
Show

Menedes IX,
We are concerned that there may be some abnormally strange or illegal dealings going on in the Necropolis.  Please find a group calling themselves The Relic Knights and present them with the attached letter.  You are to stay with this particular group while observing and reporting back to us anything unusual.  Do not take any other actions outside of defending yourself and the Relic Knights from harm without consulting with us first.

-Nkaht Shepses, First Watcher of the Voices of the Spire


*Spoiler: Possible Letter to Relic Knights*
Show

Relic Knights,
The bearer of this letter is Menedes IX Tombguard.  He will accompany you on your explorations of the necropolis.  His presence is non-negotiable.  Any attempt to remove him for your presence will result in the immediate nullification of your exploration licence.

He will not be entitled in any treasures that you uncover.  Though as part of his task he will defend you and himself from danger.

Any concerns you have over this can be addressed with me.

-Nkaht Shepses, First Watcher of the Voices of the Spire.




*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

The most unique attribute of Menedes is his complete lack of hair.  He is perfectly shaven in the way of the Ouat Monks.  His bronzed skin has a leathery texture acquired from years spent in the Osirian desert.  He wears a pair of white pants that go only down to midway across his shin.  He wears no shirt, but he does have a red sash that holds his bow to back when he does not use it.  On his back are several tattoos, but the most prominent is a large cave entrance inscribed on a shield.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Menedes speaks very little, preferring instead to act while others blather.  His youth, for a dwarf, leads him to act a bit rashly at times, though he would never admit to such a fault.  He distrusts all non-Pahmets, and believes that the other races lack seriousness and discipline.  His face shows little emotion, remaining blank and calm even in the most dangerous situations.  In social situations he tends to keep to the outskirts, preferring to listen to the often deeper conversations of more introverted individuals.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Remarks:
- SR 7, not 6.
- You have defensive training.
- Your base saves are +3/+3/+3.
- Your fist damage is 1d6+2.
- Based on the Xenophobic drawback, I'd add a -2 to Sense Motive and Diplomacy right away, since you will be meeting "creatures of a different race or from a different culture"... approximately 100% of the time.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Regarding the backstory, personality and hook: This looks fine to me. I like the letters, you've captured the spirit very accurately  :Small Wink: 

You might want to add a few more named NPCs to the story (parents, friends?) but it's not strictly necessary, since they aren't likely to appear in the campaign (one never knows, though). Also, I suggest picking a dwarven god (Magrim, Kols?) rather than Pharasma. I have nothing against Pharasma, and that choice won't influence the adventure one way or the other, but a bit of variety would be nice, I think.

Only two small changes:
- Both letters are signed - "Nakht Shepses, First Watcher of the Voices of the Spire".
- The Pahmet high priest who sent Menedes on this mission has a name too: Hezrhab Godspeaker, Prime Servant of Magrim. (Unless you'd like to suggest something cooler).

----------


## Untarr

All updated.

I made all the changes you suggested, as well as came up with parents.

I redid my equipment, replacing the wand with potions and a better bow.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Great, I think the character is ready now. Last small thing: Just remember to update the stats block.

Now I need to find a way to get the existing group back. As it happens, I just now remembered one thing that might help with that... 

(1d3)[*2*]
(1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+1)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*12*]

Lehasti (1-50) or Grekka (51-100) enter the room first (1d00)[*1*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grekka's AoO (1d20+5)[*22*]
Lehasti is flat-footed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's miss (1d8)[*5*]
Skull #2 save DC15 (1d20+2)[*14*]
Skull #3 save DC15 (1d20+2)[*10*]
Skull #5 save DC15 (1d20+2)[*10*]
Skull #6 save DC15 (1d20+2)[*8*]
Skull #7 save DC15 (1d20+2)[*8*]
Skull #8 save DC15 (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll Calathon's attack vs AC5, just in case of a natural 1: (1d20+6)[*19*] miss (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes: Perception (1d20+9)[*23*]

Something: 
Perception (1d20+9)[*25*]
Stealth (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Creature (1d20+2)[*13*]

Menedes (1d20+2)[*21*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*4*]
Grekka (1d20+5)[*18*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Untarr

I am going out of data range this weekend.  My final post will be some point Friday morning.  I will be unable to post again until Sunday Afternoon.

On a side note:  Those dice... :Eek:

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I am going out of data range this weekend.  My final post will be some point Friday morning.  I will be unable to post again until Sunday Afternoon.


Thanks for the heads-up.




> On a side note:  Those dice...


Yes, some dice, indeed. 

Critical extra damage (2d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+9)[*17*]
(1d20+6)[*15*]
(1d20+8)[*13*]
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I already said this in the hangout, but in case it was missed by some, here's an advance AFK notice: I'm going on vacation, leaving today to return in a little over 2 weeks. During that time, I still plan to post, but less frequently and much less predictably. I may be offline for days at a time. Your patience is appreciated.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'm back home. Lots of stuff to do at work, but I will try to post with my usual frequency, more or less.

Paralysis duration (2d4)[*6*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Requested unmodified d20 roll: (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Extra roll (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Caster level check (1d20+2)[*14*]
Will (1d20+4)[*16*]
Will (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bunch of Perception rolls

(1d20+9)[*19*]
(1d20+9)[*21*]
(1d20+8)[*26*]
(1d20+8)[*25*]
(1d20+6)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I was tired last night and forgot to add: the black band with a metal skull is a dead man's headband.

----------


## JWallyR

@Darkone's IC thread comments: I interpreted from G's discussion re: Heal checks that the characters have insufficient training to even attempt to diagnose whether they (or each other) are affected by the disease. If G wants to rule that our characters know better, I'm happy to ride with that and continue the exploration.
OOC there's essentially no penalty (of which I'm aware. Are we competing against other groups to knock out exploration sites?) for going back to town, and it will allow Grekka's Judgment and Lehasti's Smite Evil charges to recover. However, as noted above, I'm not so desperate to have that 1 charge of Smite Evil back that I would refuse to have Lehasti explore.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> If the PCs have any understanding that they have passed saving throws, there would at _least_ be the suspicion that they aren't in danger. If I am correct the only failed save during the conflict was the one that left Menedes paralyzed. Did I miss one? Or is this IC-caution on Lehasti's part?


The characters don't have the meta-knowledge that they have succeeded at a saving throw when they got attacked; they only know that they were attacked, and that the attack involved a malevolent supernatural force. Even if they did know that they made the save, they wouldn't have the meta-knowledge that this means no harm done (it could be reduced harm). If is therefore reasonable, from an IC persective, to be cautious.

----------


## Untarr

G,

Can we get a DM ruling on how familiar the party would be with Pahmet as a race and specifically Ouat Caste dwarves?

May clear up some of the issues we've had recently

----------


## Gwynfrid

That would be a Knowledge (Geography) question. I would rate it as easy (DC10) for people who are from Osirion, as far as the Pahmet are concerned. Concerning the Ouat I would call it basic (DC15), but none in the group are trained in that Knowledge area, so they can't make such a roll. 

Vershab (1d20+5)[*24*]
Lehasti (1d20)[*12*]
Grekka (1d20-1)[*4*]

So Vershab and Lehasti know of the Pahmet, but not the Ouat.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I looked Calathon's sheet and he isn't trained in Geography either. So, per RAW, he wouldn't make such a roll either.

That said, I don't think the problem the group is dependent on cultural knowledge; sure, having such knowledge would help, but lacking it isn't the end of the world.

----------


## Untarr

Brownie points for whomever caught the Airplane reference.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Number of rounds since Vershab cast Dancing Lights: (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Untarr

Critical Damage (if it confirms, use second roll as confirmation roll as per perfect strike)

(1d8+3)[*4*]
(1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Just generic dice making random noises.

(1d20+10)[*11*] 
(1d20+8)[*12*] 
(1d20+6)[*24*] 
(1d20+8)[*17*] 
(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Stealth (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative

Monster (1d20+3)[*19*]
Menedes (1d20+2)[*11*]
Vershab (1d20+3)[*8*]
Grekka (1d20+5)[*20*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Guys, my apologies for the multiple edits in the IC. After 4 rounds of re-edition I think the post is now correct. To be 100% clear: 
- One swarm is in a very bad shape, but NOT dispersed yet. 
- Another swarm was hit by Grekka, pretty hard.
- A third swarm is coming in.
- Menedes is distracted (same effect as nauseated) for 1 round.
- You still have light.
- Lehasti and Grekka still have Protection from Evil for a couple of rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+9)[*18*]
(1d20+6)[*18*]
(1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## JWallyR

Did anybody need healing after the undead cats and/or the sticky dude? We should probably knock that out before digging for more trouble.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Lehasti raises one eyebrow at Vershab's remarks. "I doubt that any good intent accompanies the interment of a body with such magic in play. Menedes," she says, turning to address the Ouat, "would the Pharasmins frown upon the disturbing of this tomb, given that we suspect there may be foul undead within?


Lehasti doesn't need to ask Menedeas for that information. She knows it better than he does. Check the first couple of pages of the thread, especially this.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes' Perception (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The House of Pentheru and its evil invaders have been beaten! As a result...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 3! Your characters immediately gain all benefits of the new level, with the exception of spells and any abilities that you recover at a set time of day, or when you rest.

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

----------


## Untarr

(1d4+4)[*8*] Base HP (without con or favored)

http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=238287

Updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

HPs as directed: (1d3+5)[*7*] (including Favored Class Bonus and Constitution score)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d4+7)[*11*] As DO, I'm including con and Favored class bonus

Edit: sex.

Edit again: updated.

----------


## JWallyR

Forgot about the half die + half max rule. For a d10 then, Lehasti gets: (1d5+7)[*10*] (already includes +2 from Con)

New and improved Statblock:

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 3, *Init* 1, *HP* 16/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Falchion*  Melee+1 (2d4+str*1.5, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  Melee (1d10+str*1.5, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  5 (1d4+str,  )
*  Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Branded

----------


## Gwynfrid

A few remarks

Grekka:
- attack bonus with all your weapons should be increased by 1
- you should have 6 level-0 and 4 level-1 spells known

Lehasti: No remarks

Menedes:
- your level still says 2
- your CMD should be 20
- your SR should be 8
- your speed should be 40
- your attack bonus with the MW bow should be +8 (+2 BAB, +4 Wis, +1 weapon focus, +1 masterwork), and +7/+7 with flurry

Vershab: Waiting for your full update.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab:
- you might want to mark the current level of your arcane reservoir somewhere in the spell/powers section (4/6, in the morning, if I get this thing right)
- minor thing, under favored class I guess it should say +3HP.

Otherwise, it looks fine. Just let me kow when the familiar is ready.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Gentlemen - this is a request for your feedback.
> 
> We've been playing together for nearly 4 months now, and we have gone through the first of 3 parts in installment #1 (out of 6) in the campaign. We have seen how our game plays out in the context of underground exploration, traps, small fights, fairly involved RP elements, and finally a large-scale fight. 
> 
> So far, I have been enjoying this immensely, and I would like to thank you all for this. Now, before we move on to the next scenario arc, I'd like to check if it's also the case on your side, and if you believe there are things that can be improved:
> 
> - Pace of play: Too slow / too fast / just right?
> - Pace of character leveling: Too slow / too fast / just right?
> - Combat challenges: Too easy / too tough / just right?
> ...


All right, I think having gone through another level, and added a player, now is a good time to ask you guys if there's anything to add to the feedback you gave me in the past (plus, for Untarr, it's the first time I ask this of you). My questions are the same as above.

Some follow-up on the requests made last time I asked for feedback: 




> If I have any criticism, it is to encourage/push more NPC discomfort with Vershab's social-awkwardness. As a PC he won't enjoy it - as a player I will. If it becomes too much, I will let you know.


Unfortunately, we haven't had a lot of NPC interaction since you made that comment. You made up for it with PC-to-PC interaction, though.  :Small Amused: 




> Also, more undead.


There were undead in the Pentheru sequence, although the adherer was a bit of a curveball in that regard.  :Small Tongue: 




> Delays with making money. I find the balance of realism (it takes time to sell stuff) vs. fun ("We got loot! Let's get better gear!") to be tough. There was a real Monty Haul in that first dungeon, though, so I cannot blame you.


Last time I answered that you have the option to sell immediately if you want to; the price might not be as optimized (being just the regular 50%). This is still the case with the new loot. By the way, I updated the loot table (see 2nd OOC post).




> Is it possible to link any images of NPCs from the .pdfs? I am a very visual person and really appreciate (and admire) your combat maps. Having more visuals always helps me to envision the setting and circumstances, which excites me as a player.


I did so with the images at hand (the attacking skulls, the adherer). I ignored a skeleton, and the picture of a monster I decided to skip. But I just realized that in the last two cases, I cleaned up the images, put them on Photobucket and everything, except... forgot to add the link in the actual post. Oops. Retroactively, here's a picture of the Mummified Guardian and the Ubashki swarm.

----------


## Gwynfrid

For the first apperance of Velriana, see here.

----------


## Untarr

Re: Loot and purchases.

I suspect Lehasti and Grekka are in the same boat, but the next thing to get for Menedes is a magic weapon.  So, I'm content on just saving up a little more gold until we can do that.

Also, if we want to get Menedes some Alchemist Fires for swarms, he has the ranged feats to be fairly effective with those items.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The budget for 3 basic magic weapons would be around 7000gp. Selling everything you have isn't going to get you there yet.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I updated the loot table to reflect Vershab's shopping, and also the donation to the temple that I had forgotten earlier.

A bunch of dice are making some pointless noise behind the screen.

(1d20+9)[*13*]
(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d20+8)[*11*]
(1d20)[*16*]

(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+3)[*18*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+1)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*7*] Grekka initiative?

edit: F***ing joy.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Doesn't matter. I already rolled for you above. The whole group got beaten on intitiative this time.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I updated the summary tables in the OOC's 1st post.

@ DarkOne: Unless I missed something, your Perception and Sense Motive are both +7.

----------


## Untarr

Initiative Roll

(1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Allow me to quote myself:




> Doesn't matter. I already rolled for you above. The whole group got beaten on intitiative this time.


Anyway, if I'm calling for next round's action from you, that means initiative is done already.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> @ DarkOne: Unless I missed something, your Perception and Sense Motive are both +7.


Did you include the feat bonuses from Alertness (gained when my familiar is within reach)?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Did you include the feat bonuses from Alertness (gained when my familiar is within reach)?


Ah, that's what it was. All right.

By the way, I rolled Perception and Initiative before I updated the table. This has no consequence on the surprise round, but Vershab did win initiative. As a compensation for this mistake, you get 2 rounds worth of actions this rounds - in effect catching up on the round you should have had before the enemy's actions.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex DC16

1st Burning Hands, 4 damage
T2 (1d20+5)[*14*]
T3 (1d20+5)[*13*]
T4 (1d20+5)[*18*]

2nd Burning Hands, 9 damage
T2 (1d20+5)[*6*]
T3 (1d20+5)[*9*]
T4 (1d20+5)[*6*]

Looks who's been complaining about poor rolls  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hey JWallyR, since a discussion of a similar nature showed up in the hangouts, may I remind you that you were going to do this:




> If I wasn't such a detail-oriented person, I would probably be MORE interested in working on that, because in my mind, I am going to have to write a pretty comprehensive legalistic rant. Blech. But I will try to start from the general and see if/when you feel like I've covered the necessary bases thoroughly enough. :P


Also, my suggestion for how to go about it:



> No legalese, but a short, inspirational text, even poetic, please... I also agree that Sarenrae isn't a rigid-minded deity, so her code should reflect that. Here's from the Sarenrae entry in the Golarion Wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Known to her faithful as the Dawnflower, the Healing Flame, and the Everlight, Sarenrae (pronounced SAER-en-ray) teaches temperance and patience in all things. Compassion and peace are her greatest virtues, and if enemies of the faith can be redeemed, they should be. Yet there are those who have no interest in redemption, who glory in slaughter and death. From the remorseless evil of the undead and fiends to the cruelties born in the hearts of mortals, Sarenrae's doctrines preach swift justice delivered by the scimitar's edge. To this end, she expects her faithful to be skilled at swordplay, both as a form of martial art promoting centering of mind and body, and so that when they do enter battle, their foes do not suffer any longer than necessary.
> _

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to roll, for the goo's duration, (2d4)[*5*] - EDIT: I guess you're better off dealing with it with your weapon.

----------


## JWallyR

G- did the thief take Lehasti's hand or not? RP depends on it! :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

> G- did the thief take Lehasti's hand or not? RP depends on it! :D


He did. I edited my post accordingly.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm keeping track.  Grekka is standing behind the thief looking surly and disapproving, but not intervening in whatever shenanigans Lehasti has planned.  

Sorry my schedule prevents me from posting more meaningfully.

----------


## Gwynfrid

some more dice (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Untarr

Critical Hit Confirmation Roll
(1d20+8)[*17*]

Damage (x3)
(1d8+3)[*5*]
(1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I take it you relieve the ambushers from their equipement: Your loot is 2 padded armors, 2 masterwork longbows, 2 kopeshes and 20 arrows.

----------


## JWallyR

Meh. None of that really jumps out at Lehasti. Did we talk about rubber-banding the group to WBL for this game or not? If so, then we don't really need to track anything that's not of interest to the players.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

That method has only been discussed in my two games, bro. It seems to elicit enough discomfort that I won't push it in any game that I am not DMing.

----------


## Farmerbink

To be fair, I don't think it's a bad idea.  In fact, it's particularly convenient for a game like this.  That said, it's tough to have it thrust upon you after you've been playing for a few years- particularly if you're over WBL at the time. :-P

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'll be prepared to discuss whatever it is you guys are talking about when I understand what this mysterious concept, cloaked in the mists of novel, ominous terminology, consists of. Even Urban Dictionary was no help here.

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+2)[*14*]
(1d20+7)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*10*]
(1d20+1)[*18*]
(1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

We're talking about Rob's games loot management.  Namely, unless it's magical and noteworthy, we ignore it.  Then, when levels come, we correct for discrepancies by the Pathfinder wealth-by-level table in the GMing chapter.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> We're talking about Rob's games loot management.  Namely, unless it's magical and noteworthy, we ignore it.  Then, when levels come, we correct for discrepancies by the Pathfinder wealth-by-level table in the GMing chapter.


You mean unlimited shopping up to WBL, then. I'm not prepared to go that far. However, I'm going to do auto-conversion to gold whenever you express lack of interest (in this case, total 800gp /2 = 400 when sold). I'd have thought the martial characters might have wanted a masterwork bow, but maybe the gold is more attractive.

----------


## JWallyR

1) As the DM, it's your call. I'm still sufficiently noobish regarding longterm equipment management with characters that I don't have a well-formed opinion, other than the convenience factor of not having to track as much stuff.

2) Even a masterwork bow doesn't add strength to damage unless it's a composite bow rated for a minimum strength requirement (and I don't recall seeing an indication of that in the loot). Given that, and the fact that Lehasti was already carrying around a heavy flail and a Falchion (for purposes of having options around different DR types common in undead) I opted to equip Lehasti with a sling. Other than the +1 to attack from being a masterwork bow, am I missing something that would make me prefer that over a sling?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 1) As the DM, it's your call. I'm still sufficiently noobish regarding longterm equipment management with characters that I don't have a well-formed opinion, other than the convenience factor of not having to track as much stuff.
> 
> 2) Even a masterwork bow doesn't add strength to damage unless it's a composite bow rated for a minimum strength requirement (and I don't recall seeing an indication of that in the loot). Given that, and the fact that Lehasti was already carrying around a heavy flail and a Falchion (for purposes of having options around different DR types common in undead) I opted to equip Lehasti with a sling. Other than the +1 to attack from being a masterwork bow, am I missing something that would make me prefer that over a sling?


Well, a bow has higher range, too. But I agree it's no more than a backup weapon for you, so no big deal. There's a case for preferring to put the money forward to paying for a magical falchion.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex
(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*15*] - I got that wrong.

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, correctly this time:
Reflex (1d20+3)[*10*] then, if successful, Acrobatics (1d20+3)[*20*] - falls
Acrobatics (1d20+3)[*15*] then, if failed by less than 5, Reflex (1d20+3)[*5*] - moves successfully

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched Grekka's attack (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## JWallyR

CLWs until Menedes is no more than 5 HP from full:

(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## Untarr

I'll stop it at 28 hp and 3 charges.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Random noise (1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> As he speaks he directs the orbs of light so that one is above both him and Lehasti and the other two light the darker corners of the room to the southeast and southwest.


No, you can't do that. The dancing lights must stay within a 10-foot-radius area in relation to each other.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Nothing to see here.

(1d100)[*4*]
(1d2)[*1*]

----------


## JWallyR

Rerolling damage dice due to player failure. Neither attack was a confirmed crit, so...

Attack2: (1d10+9)[*16*]
AoO: (1d10+9)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Pff, crit with tiny damage and the save vs poison passed...

(1d20+11)[*31*] damage (1d4-1)[*3*] min 1.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*10*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

As DarkOne announced in the hangout that he'll have to take an extended break at a more or less near point in the future, I'd like to discuss our options. I'll do it here rather than in the hangout since it's a more long-term topic. I see 3 options:
1) Vershab gets benched, like Calathon. In that case we would need to bring in another character to pick up the slack in the arcane department.
2) Vershab gets played by one of the remaining players while DarkOne is away.
3) Vershab becomes a DMPC as long as DarkOne is away.

What would your preference be?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I would loath burdening anyone with a complex PC like an Arcanist to handle in addition to their own or as a DMPC. If someone wants that, however, I will be glad to let them handle Vershab in the meanwhile.

Until I know my schedule better, I do plan to continue playing until I no longer can. At the very least, *FarmerBink* will know I have gone to OCS before I do and can keep everyone informed.

----------


## JWallyR

I can safely say that I don't care to play another person's PC. Of course, I would prefer to preserve the possibility of Vershab returning at some point when Rob's schedule allows. If Marty is interested, maybe Calathon could step back in? Does that address any of the gaps left by the departure of an arcanist?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon is welcome anytime, independent of Vershab being there or not.

On my side I don't mind managing an arcanist on top of DM duties. Of course his RP would be more subdued, but I'm not worried about handling the mechanics. If anything, it would let me understand the class better, which would be nice.

Of course there's no rush to decide. But I'd like it to be agreed on and set up before it has to happen.

----------


## Farmerbink

My vote is definitely against picking him up as a personal responsibility.  I've got my hands full enough, as it is.  

I'd be equally happy trying to introduce someone else or having you DMPC, depending primarily on your own preference.  I think in general I like including more different people, but that doesn't always prove effective or valuable, so I'll be happy to let your preference bear the most weight.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Well, when DarkOne departs, the default short-term option will be DMPC. But if you guys can think of another player who would go well with the group (ie with the same dynamic as we have running right now), then I'll be happy to introduce another arcane caster and quietly bench Vershab soon afterwards.

This means we could potentially have a group of 6 at a later point, when Vershab and potentially Calathon come back. This will be fine, as long as the new arcane guy is different enough from them both. With the whealth of options avaialble in PF, that shouldn't be difficult.

----------


## JWallyR

Replacements for botched rolls in IC thread:
(1d20+7)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Nothing to see here.  

I assume still at -4?

(1d20+4)[*13*]

Freaking.  Ugh.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+7)[*9*]

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+7)[*17*]

What are you doing? Stay away from there!

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*15*] will save (still at -4??)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes's Perception including Stonecunning (1d20+12)[*13*] - ah. Well, that happens.

----------


## Gwynfrid

More rolls

(1d20+10)[*24*]
(1d20+9)[*10*]
(1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Arcana) for Vershab (1d20+11)[*12*] - well... nope.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Critical confirmation (1d20+11)[*14*] extra damage (1d6+5)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Critical confirmation (1d20+11)[*19*] extra damage (1d6+5)[*7*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+14)[*25*] to determine how to pass the statue without it killing us all.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab knows that the statue is a type of construct called a graven guardian. This one is designed as a statue of the god, Nethys. Many temples will have such guardians built, in order to keep trespassers out of areas not intended for the public. Graven guardians are very strong, being enhanced by magic to make them faster (a Haste effect), made of hard stone. with self-repair magic which means all the damage inflicted to it will be fixed within a few minutes. Such a construct is mindless, so it can only have very simple instructions, for example "destroy all intruders to this room". 

Naturally, authorized people should be able to pass unharmed. This being a temple, one can reasonably expect that priests of Nethys would be allowed into the inner sanctum.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some retroactive healing for Menedes, with the correct die.

(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*5*] it's up to you, but I would stop after 2 charges.
(1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

I think we'll gladly stop at just 1 shy of topped-off. Just my 2 cents, though.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Perception (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Just a reminder - I will be AFK for essentially three months starting this coming Sunday morning. Officer Candidate School is essentially Basic Training for Commissioned Officers, and they don't give us time to play forum campaigns.

If the preference is to "bot" my PC, I totally understand. Alternatively, feel free to write him out as necessary.

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, I'd like to take your opinion, as well as the group's, on the best course of action among the following options over the next 3 months:

1) I bot Vershab until you're back.
2) Vershab is benched for whatever reason (like in Calathon's case)
3) Another player runs Vershab (any volunteers?)

My take: I can live with either option, with a preference for #1 or #3. I think #2 could work as well, but I think the group might suffer from the loss of arcane capability, and maybe even more importantly, Vershab's breadth of knowledge.

----------


## Farmerbink

As much as I like my bro, I'm not invested in his character or confident in my ability to run him. Unless Untarr volunteers, which I somewhat doubt, I don't think #3 is likely to work. 

If #2 happens, I think we should recruit a replacement, with the expectation that the party may well swell back to 5 characters, in a few months. 

If #1, uh... Sorry for the extra work, mang... :-/

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> All right, I'd like to take your opinion, as well as the group's, on the best course of action among the following options over the next 3 months:
> 
> 1) I bot Vershab until you're back.
> 2) Vershab is benched for whatever reason (like in Calathon's case)
> 3) Another player runs Vershab (any volunteers?)
> 
> My take: I can live with either option, with a preference for #1 or #3. I think #2 could work as well, but I think the group might suffer from the loss of arcane capability, and maybe even more importantly, Vershab's breadth of knowledge.


Until I know more about the amount of time I will have in the future, I don't want to force everyone to carry dead weight. If everyone is fine doing that (either botting or having someone else run Vershab) I will be thrilled, but I don't feel that he is "mine" in the sense that I should choose this. Should something (unfortunate?) happen to him, it won't prevent me from playing a PC like him in the future, so do what seems best to everyone, IMO.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Actually, I just remembered that I had asked the exact same question 2 months ago already. The consensus seems to be that botting (aka "DMPC") doesn't receive any objections, so I'll do that, from Sunday onward. Whenever you're back, you can pick the character up at any time.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's Linguistics (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

(1d20+12)[*26*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d20+10)[*18*]
(1d20+9)[*10*]
(1d20+9)[*26*]
(1d20)[*1*]

(1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d20+7)[*27*]
(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d20+1)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

Three LoH rolls for the remainder of the evening. My expectation is that Grekka will use however many Cure spells she has available to do the "bulk" healing, and Lehasti will attempt to patch up whatever's left.
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka had no further spells after the divine favor.  

I need 6 more HP to be at full- would be glad to take a charge from the wand: (1d8+1)[*2*]

-_-

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK, so after this we have:
Vershab at 23/23
Lehasti at 28/34
Menedes at 26/34
Grekka at 29/33

A total of 5 wand charges were used. Spells and powers are renewed in the morning. Shall we proceed?

----------


## Farmerbink

I think the three injured would all reasonably benefit from one more shot.  For expediency's sake, here's the one for Grekka:

(1d8+1)[*9*]

Otherwise, I'm good to move on, and will post accordingly, shortly.

edit: ooooofff course.   :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched init roll (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+7)[*8*] DC 13 Will Save

----------


## JWallyR

Will save vs DC 13: (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Opposed Dex check for the chase.

Grekka (1d20+2)[*13*]
Menedes (1d20+2)[*12*]
Guardian (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Duh, I forgot to roll the monster's initiative.
(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Untarr

Crit Confirm Roll

(1d20+6)[*26*]

Crit Damage (2d8+10)[*16*]

----------


## JWallyR

A few Knowledge (religion) rolls to go with the various references being made in the translated text:

(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d20+4)[*10*]

Use as desired.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched roll (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(arcana) (1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## Untarr

Crit Confirm
(1d20+6)[*25*]
(2d8+10)[*15*] Crit Damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's cc (1d20)[*1*] ed (2d4)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Another threat from The Incredible Vershab! 

Vershab's cc (1d20)[*20*] ed (2d4)[*3*]

----------


## Farmerbink

*Grekka's corrected round 4*

Delay for Lehasti to flank, attack:
(1d20+8)[*26*] atk
(1d20+8)[*28*] CC (28,x2)
(1d8+2)[*3*] dmg
(1d8+2)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## Gwynfrid

Falchion damage (3d6)[*6*] vs hardness 10 - no damage. Pretty lucky falchion you've got here  :Small Amused:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Regular icosahedron noise (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## Untarr

Perception
(1d20+10)[*14*]

(1d20)[*5*] generic d20 roll for opening or trying to open the discolored stone.  I'm not sure which modifier would apply

----------


## Gwynfrid

No worries. There's no need for a roll beyond the one I made in the post just above - which happened to be great, otherwise you'd have seen nothing. Stonecunning for the win!

----------


## Gwynfrid

A familiar noise (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Perception:
Calathon (1d20+9)[*27*]
Vershab (1d20+9)[*10*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon's Perception (1d20+9)[*29*] Spellcraft (1d20+9)[*10*] 
Vershab's Perception (1d20+9)[*11*] Spellcraft (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sense Motive
Menedes (1d20+8)[*19*]
Vershab (1d20+9)[*25*]
Grekka (1d20+8)[*21*]
Lehasti (1d20+2)[*6*]

EDIT - the four can confer on their impressions thanks to the Message spells, thus providing Aid Another. Lehasti is a bit confused, but the three others agree on this:
Velriana isn't bluffing. She comes across as a bit fanatical to her god, and that's sincere. She seems quite prepared to fight without pulling any punches for her beliefs, especially as she despises most other people especially when they stand in her way. Also, Vershab recalls that in Nethys' church, status is proportional to magical powers, which is why she seems to dismiss Lehasti and Grekka this much. She won't be parlayed into leniency here. On the other hand, her teammates don't seem quite as ready to kill as she is: They're mostly following their leader.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I misread the number of mirror images. The correct number is 4, so (1d5)[*2*] - still a miss.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Mirror image vs arrow #1 (1d4)[*4*] - miss, down to 2 images
Mirror image vs arrow #2 (1d4)[*4*] or (1d3)[*1*] - hit, 2 images remain
(If hit) Mirror image vs acid splash (1d4)[*4*] or (1d3)[*3*] or (1d2)[*2*] - miss, 1 image remains
(If hit) Mirror image vs bomb (1d4)[*3*] or (1d3)[*3*] or (1d2)[*2*] or nothing - miss, no more images

----------


## Gwynfrid

Save vs splash from bomb (DC15)
Grekka (1d20+5)[*14*]
Velriana (1d20+3)[*14*] 

I also forgot the Spiritual Weapon (1d20+5)[*6*] damage (1d8+1)[*6*] - miss

----------


## Untarr

Crit Confirm
(1d20+6)[*18*]

(2d8+10)[*19*] Crit Damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot scorpion

Reflex (1d20+3)[*8*]
If still up:  Attack (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (1d4-2)[*2*] plus poison, Fort DC10 (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+10)[*29*]

To tell which direction her voice is coming from.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Fixing Vershab's save Will DC16 (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

A few dice.
(1d20+8)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*15*]
(1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d8+1)[*8*] Cure Light Wounds for Iodorii

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having checked, Agile Feet doesn't help with greased ground. So:
Acrobatics DC10 (1d20+4)[*5*] possibly followed by Reflex DC15 (1d20+5)[*11*] - Grekka falls.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Velriana's Perception (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes' Perception (1d20+10)[*11*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+10)[*13*] Perception

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grekka's Perception (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Stealth incl Invisibility bonus (1d20+22)[*42*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bunch o'rolls

(1d20+22)[*23*]
(1d20+10)[*14*]
(1d20+9)[*10*]
(1d20+9)[*18*]

(1d20+22)[*28*]
(1d20+10)[*15*]
(1d20+9)[*17*]
(1d20+9)[*10*]

(1d20+22)[*42*]
(1d20+10)[*15*]
(1d20+9)[*13*]
(1d20+9)[*21*]

(1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot the ahkhat's attack vs Lehasti (1d20+8)[*10*] damage (1d8+3)[*8*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*21*] ed (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The mysteries of the Sanctum of the Erudite Eye have been (mostly) uncovered, and the rival Scorched Hand team vanquished! As a result...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 4! 

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's HP gain: (1d5+7)[*10*] (includes Con)

----------


## Untarr

(1d4+8)[*12*]  +3 con +1 toughness

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d4+4)[*7*] +2 con +1 toughness... hey.... == *10*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab (1d3+3)[*4*] +1 Con +1 favored class bonus = 6

----------


## Untarr

Menedes is updated. (Minus purchases)

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Menedes is updated. (Minus purchases)


Remarks
- AC is 1 higher.
- SR = 9. Also, I had completely forgotten about this and never rolled it... I guess Menedes wasn't subject to magic attacks very often anyway.
- All saves are 1 higher.
- Your Wis bonus from Zen Archery only applies to bows, not thrown alchemical weapons.
- Favored class, now +4SP (a purely clerical point, since I see you have 20 ranks used).

I think that's it.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I am happy to report that with Velriana's rendition to the authorities and the upcoming report of the group's discoveries to the Grand Mausoleum, we have officially completed Chapter I of this Adventure Path: Mummy's Mask - The Half-Dead City. Congratulations to all! I'm glad to see it took us just a little bit over a year to accomplish this. It's the farthest I have ever been in a PbP game. I would like to thank all players for their great collaborative spirit, cool RP, fine writing, and for putting up with my quirks for that long!

Now, I hope you'll be game to start on Chapter II of Mummy's Mask - Empty Graves. Let me know of any and all wishes you have for this new part of the AP. 

For my own use, here's a list for things I need to do before we go on:
- Update the loot table, with prices.
- Review new character sheets for Grekka and Lehasti.
- Advise for Lehasti's future gear.
- Write up a level 4 character sheet for Vershab on Mythweavers.
- Update on the OOC's summary posts (calendar, PC and NPC tables etc).
- Kick off a new IC thread for Chapter II.
- Any request from players?

I'll start on that during the week-end, beginning with the loot. I'm under the impression the PCs might be low on wealth overall relative to standard WBL. I'll need to check if it's really the case, and possibly take corrective actions.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Lehasti's HP gain: [roll0] (includes Con)


Remarks to your updated sheet: 
- A paladin uses her level as her effective cleric level when channeling positive energy (so, 2d6 per use).
- You have 4 skill points per level (2 base + 1 favored class + 1 racial + 0 Int), so, 16 in total.
- You just joined the esteemed ranks of the spellcaster classes! You can choose 1 spell.

Other than that (and of course, the equipment to come), I think it's OK.

EDIT:
- Your attack bonus is +9 with the falchion (with weapon focus), +8 with the flail and the spiked gauntlet, +5 with the sling.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> [roll0] +2 con +1 toughness... hey.... == *10*


Remarks:
- Your attack bonus is +7 across most weapons.
- Consider the morningstar either replaced or fixed.
- Time to pick these cool new level 2 spells.

Otherwise, I think you're good.

----------


## JWallyR

> Remarks to your updated sheet: 
> - A paladin uses her level as her effective cleric level when channeling positive energy (so, 2d6 per use).
> - You have 4 skill points per level (2 base + 1 favored class + 1 racial + 0 Int), so, 16 in total.
> - You just joined the esteemed ranks of the spellcaster classes! You can choose 1 spell.
> 
> Other than that (and of course, the equipment to come), I think it's OK.
> 
> EDIT:
> - Your attack bonus is +9 with the falchion (with weapon focus), +8 with the flail and the spiked gauntlet, +5 with the sling.


Thanks for all of these clarifications. Noob paladin here >_>

Regarding the spell, I guess it would be easiest for me to jot down a few spells that I expect to see at least occasional use, and then just mark them as prepared when applicable? Since Paladins "automagically" know all appropriate spells.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Thanks for all of these clarifications. Noob paladin here >_>
> 
> Regarding the spell, I guess it would be easiest for me to jot down a few spells that I expect to see at least occasional use, and then just mark them as prepared when applicable? Since Paladins "automagically" know all appropriate spells.


That's a good idea. Many spell lists these days are very long, augmented from the basic book with spells that have been published over the years. Many are only useful in a limited context.

I would recommend the following as staples for you : Bless, Bless Weapon, Protection from Evil, Lesser Restoration, Veil of Positive Energy.

Others are interesting but probably better left for higher level when you have a few more spells available: Grace, Hero's Defiance, Honeyed Tongue, Keep Watch, Know the Enemy, Stunning Barrier, Touch of Truthtelling, Unbreakable Heart.

----------


## Untarr

Parsing out the cost of a Raining Arrow without Holy Water, the arrow costs 5 gp to make (Holy Water is 25gp, Raining Arrow Costs 30)

So, I would base the cost to make off of that.

Cost of Alchemist Fire Arrow - 25gp
Cost of Acid Arrow - 15gp
Cost of Thunderstone Arrow - 35gp
Cost of Tanglefoot Arrow - 55gp

All would take the -2 attack that the Raining Arrow does.

I'd also want to talk about ways to increase the DC of the saves to keep them relevant.  For my Alchemist in the other game, the DM and I agreed to higher craft checks and extra gold equating to higher DCs as the character leveled.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Please go take a look at the newly minted IC thread for Chapter II! (Don't forget to subscribe).

Please use the original IC thread I for anything to deal with the wrap-up of the first chapter. The new thread is meant to deal with events starting from the auction at the Canny Jackal.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab works on Velriana's spellbook: Here's a bunch of Spellcraft rolls.

Level 2 spells DC17
false life (1d20+12)[*31*]
glitterdust (1d20+12)[*25*]
invisibility (1d20+12)[*19*]
mirror image (1d20+12)[*29*]
warding weapon (1d20+12)[*17*]

Level 1 spells DC16
anticipate peril (1d20+12)[*30*]
ray of enfeeblement (1d20+12)[*20*]
stunning barrier (1d20+12)[*16*]

Flying colors!  :Small Cool: 

For the record when DarkOne comes back: I'l have him copy all of this in his spellbook, plus 2 new level 2 spells which I'll leave to DarkOne to choose.

This will cost him a total of 310 gp.  That will be covered by selling the spellbook after copying from it, a long with the leftover minor items I didn't count from Velriana's miscellaneous gear.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I updated the character key stats and skills summary tables, and entered a level 4 sheet for Vershab.

----------


## Farmerbink

polearm: 0-50 storage room, 51+ on stage

----------


## Farmerbink

> polearm: 0-50 storage room, 51+ on stage


lol JK
(1d100)[*79*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Save DC17 vs Vershab's Glitterdust

Z1 (1d20+3)[*14*]
Z2 (1d20+3)[*16*]
Z3 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Z4 (1d20+3)[*13*]
Z5 (1d20+3)[*20*]
Z6 (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'm going to use Diplomacy as a proxy to assess the result of attempts to control the crowd.

(1d20-2)[*3*]

----------


## Untarr

> I'm going to use Diplomacy as a proxy to assess the result of attempts to control the crowd.
> 
> [roll0]


In other news, the crowd has decided the best course of action is to panic and run into the zombies.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti tries to make herself heard (1d20+10)[*25*]

Zombies vs last round's Glitterdust
Z1 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Z2 (1d20+3)[*14*]
Z3 (1d20+3)[*22*]
Z4 (1d20+3)[*13*]

Zombies vs this round's Glitterdust
Z2 (1d20+3)[*17*]
Z3 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Z4 (1d20+3)[*16*]
Z9 (1d20+3)[*10*]
Z10 (1d20+3)[*10*]
Z11 (1d20+3)[*20*]
Z12 (1d20+3)[*8*]

Zombies vs Lehasti's Channel
Z1 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z2 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Z3 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z4 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z5 (1d20+3)[*19*]
Z6 (1d20+3)[*19*]
Z7 (1d20+3)[*17*]
Z8 (1d20+3)[*21*]
Z9 (1d20+3)[*14*]
Z10 (1d20+3)[*22*]
Z11 (1d20+3)[*22*]
Z12 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Z13 (1d20+3)[*11*]
Z14 (1d20+3)[*11*]
Z15 (1d20+3)[*22*]
Z16 (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marrn's Strength check (1d20+3)[*8*]

Naadhira's Diplomacy (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sigurn's Strength check (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Rule of thumb crowd panic control system(needs tuning).

Crowd panic level, starting point = 0 (quiet).
Initial shock of attack: +10
Zombie in the hall, +1
Citizen down, +2
Combatant down or fleeing, +4
NPC ally joins the fight, -2
Inspire Courage, -2
Encouraging words, temporary (effect lasts 1 round): Diplomacy Check DC = current panic level
- Success: -1
- Success by a margin of 5+: -2
- Success by a margin of 10+: -3
- Failure: +1
- Failure by a margin of 5+: +2
- Failure by a margin of 10+: +3

Crowd actions
Panic 0: Crowd quiet
Panic 5+: Able crowd members (strong adults) can be directed to fight
Panic 10+: Crowd can be directed to act helpfully (open door, flee in organized manner)
Panic 15+: Crowd doesn't listen to directions
Panic 20+: Crowd acts irrationally, potentially harmful to itself
Panic 25+: Crowd potentially harmful to itself and combatants

Present situation: Initial shock 10 + 16 (16 zombies in the place) + 4 (2 citizens down) -4 (2 allies joined) -2 (Inspire Courage) -1 (successful Diplomacy from Lehasti last round) = 23

Thoughts?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti's Diplomacy for round 3 (1d20+10)[*26*]

Naadhira's Diplomacy (1d20+8)[*14*]
Naadhira's Channel (2d6)[*4*]

Zombies vs ongoing Glitterdust DC17
Z2 (1d20+3)[*21*]
Z3 (1d20+3)[*20*]
Z4 (1d20+3)[*22*]
Z9 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Z10 (1d20+3)[*20*]
Z12 (1d20+3)[*18*]

Zombies vs Lehasti's Channel DC15
Z1 (1d20+3)[*15*]
Z2 (1d20+3)[*19*]
Z3 (1d20+3)[*12*]
Z4 (1d20+3)[*7*]
Z5 (1d20+3)[*22*] - Z5 is in fact out of range
Z6 (1d20+3)[*8*]
Z7 (1d20+3)[*20*]
Z8 (1d20+3)[*17*]
Z9 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z10 (1d20+3)[*7*]
Z11 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z12 (1d20+3)[*15*]
Z13 (1d20+3)[*6*]
Z14 (1d20+3)[*15*]
Z15 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Z16 (1d20+3)[*12*]
Z17 (1d20+3)[*14*]
Z18 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Z19 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Z20 (1d20+3)[*22*]

Zombies vs Naadhira's Channel DC13
Z5 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z6 (1d20+3)[*14*]

Marrn's Strength check with Rage (1d20+5)[*10*]
Sigrun's Strength check (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Updated crowd panic control rules.

Crowd panic level, starting point = 0 (quiet).
Initial shock of attack: +10
Zombie in the hall, +1
Citizen down, +2
Combatant down or fleeing, +4
NPC ally joins the fight, -2
Inspire Courage, -2
Encouraging words: Diplomacy Check DC = current panic level. The effects of successful rolls stack for up to 3 rounds, and are reset to zero in the case of a failure.
- Success: -1
- Success by a margin of 5+: -2
- Success by a margin of 10+: -3
- Failure by a margin of 10+: +2

Crowd actions
Panic 0: Crowd quiet
Panic 5+: Able crowd members (strong adults) can be directed to fight
Panic 10+: Crowd can be directed to act helpfully (open door, flee in organized manner)
Panic 15+: Crowd doesn't listen to directions
Panic 20+: Crowd acts irrationally, potentially harmful to itself
Panic 25+: Crowd potentially harmful to itself and combatants

Situation at end of round 2: Initial shock 10 + 16 (16 zombies in the place) + 4 (2 citizens down) -4 (2 allies joined) -2 (Inspire Courage) -1 (successful Diplomacy from Lehasti last round) = 23

Situation at end of round 3: Initial shock 10 + 18 (18 zombies in the place) + 6 (3 citizens down) -6 (3 allies joined) -2 (Inspire Courage) -2 (successful Diplomacy from Lehasti for last 2 rounds) = 24

----------


## Gwynfrid

Naadhira's channel energy: (2d6)[*6*]

Saves vs DC 15
Z4 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Z5 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z10 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Z11 (1d20+3)[*17*]
Z12 (1d20+3)[*22*]
Z14 (1d20+3)[*7*]
Z15 (1d20+3)[*15*]
Z19 (1d20+3)[*21*]

(actual post to follow tonight)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Housekeeping... Marrn's damage (1d6+5)[*7*] (I had forgotten DR/slashing)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looks like I forgot 2 more things yesterday...

Lehasti moves to the West, causing zombies to follow her. This allows Menedes an AoO vs Z8
(1d20+5)[*16*] damage (1d8+3)[*10*]
... and also from Grekka, already rolled in IC. z8 is gone.

Also, Will save for the last of the blinded zombies
(1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's diplomatic effort for this round (aimed in part at Black Kiss): (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Will saves DC16 (inspire courage effect included below)
Menedes (1d20+9)[*19*] vs fear (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Grekka (1d20+10)[*26*] vs fear (1d4)[*1*] rounds

----------


## Farmerbink

Fort save vs....  mummy rot?  DC 16
(1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d8+3)[*6*] Fist Damage vs Mummy

----------


## Farmerbink

botched rolls:
(1d20+13)[*33*] attack

(1d20+11)[*16*] AoO

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Initiative - (1d20+7)[*24*]

When combat starts Vershab is likely to be as surprised as the ruffs.

----------


## JWallyR

Lesser Restoration from wand:
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*] <-- only if previous roll is below 3

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grekka's target: (1d3)[*1*]
1- Menedes
2- Vershab
3- Lehasti

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's turn, next action (1d100)[*39*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grekka's turn, next action (1d100)[*80*]

(I checked the rules : Actually, since Grekka was attacked, she will attack Sehhosep next anyway).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab needs one charge of the wand - (1d8+1)[*7*] HPs.

----------


## JWallyR

Healing noted, and just to ensure that Lehasti is topped off, one for her: (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Vershab remembers the stories about the famous judge, Sotenre, known as "Old Eye-Taker", who terrorized the city with his harsh judgments and expeditious methods. This was some eight centuries ago, before the justice system evolved to the present-day, relatively milder for of penalties for the guilty.


See, this guy sounds like someone to put back into the ground, forcibly (preferably). Solid Lawful Evil undead to be purged from the face of the earth. Why are we playing nice? Lehasti likes diplomacy, I get that, but she should be pretty solidly interested in obliterating this guy and his flunkies...




> The trial will be run in a fairly flexible way. Everybody can talk, and take counsel from each other - such was the procedural form in Sotenre's time.
> Technically, it will be resolved with a series of 5 opposed skill checks, in any order, of your choice among:
> 
> ...The result will depend on how many checks the group wins against Sotenre.


We should note our modifiers and who can likely Aid Another to assist and have the most competent PCs attempt challenges first. Vershab's modifiers are:

Intimidate *+0* (also highly out of character)
Bluff *+0* (also highly out of character)
Perform (Oratory) *+0* (also highly out of character)
Knowledge (Local) *+9*
Sense Motive *+10* *(How would this one work as a challenge, Gwynfrid?)*
Profession (Lawyer) *+0* (untrained)

I could reasonably roll for either/both Knowledge (Local) and/or Sense Motive. Let's coordinate and such so we can make posts that are coherent and don't slow things down too much.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> See, this guy sounds like someone to put back into the ground, forcibly (preferably). Solid Lawful Evil undead to be purged from the face of the earth. Why are we playing nice? Lehasti likes diplomacy, I get that, but she should be pretty solidly interested in obliterating this guy and his flunkies...
> 
> 
> We should note our modifiers and who can likely Aid Another to assist and have the most competent PCs attempt challenges first. Vershab's modifiers are:
> 
> Intimidate *+0* (also highly out of character)
> Bluff *+0* (also highly out of character)
> Perform (Oratory) *+0* (also highly out of character)
> Knowledge (Local) *+9*
> ...


Sense motive would be opposed to Bluff. A way to guess if testimony is truthful, or, in a more twisted case, to find out if some legal argument is bogus.

----------


## JWallyR

1) Lehasti is Lawful Good, so she's prepared to acknowledge lawful auspices under which even a harshly defined justice is dispensed. Unfortunately, whoever this guy was in life, he's not a lawful magistrate any more. Now we know who/what he is. (thumbs-up)

2) Skill options:

Intimidate +3 (and not her strongest suit)
Bluff +3 (see above)
Perform (Oratory) +3, untrained, lines up more with diplomacy but +3 isn't a strong basis from which to start
Knowledge (Local) +0 lulz
Sense Motive +2 <_<
Profession (Lawyer) -2 lulzier still

3) I would think that Sense Motive would have to be in response to a bluff attempt by the enemy, and I'm not sure how we would know when to use it (being limited to one use?) without essentially rendering moot its use at all (because to know when to use it we'd have to know the enemy was bluffing...)

Just my concerns on that oppositional set.

----------


## Untarr

Intimidate *-1* 
Bluff *-1*
Perform (Oratory) *-1*
Knowledge (Local) *+0*
Sense Motive *+8* 
Profession (Lawyer) *+4* Untrained

----------


## Farmerbink

Intimidate +9
Bluff -2
Perform (Oratory) -2
Knowledge (Local) +0
Sense Motive +9
Profession (Lawyer) +3 Untrained

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowledge (Local) (1d20+9)[*14*] to unbalance the judge further by challenging its limited knowledge of Wati's current state...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sotenre's Knowledge(local) (1d20+5)[*16*] - EDIT : if 2 others succeed at aid another (DC10) then you will beat him.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20)[*9*] Local Aid Another

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Aid Another on Knowledge (Local) vs DC 10: (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Seems like all the cool kids are doing it: (1d20)[*5*] to aid

----------


## Gwynfrid

Saves vs Web DC17
Sotenre (1d20+3)[*22*]
Defense attorney (1d20+2)[*22*]
Guard #1 (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Oops missed a roll, grapple attempt vs Vershab (1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grekka AoO vs approaching skeleton 
(1d20+11)[*28*] no need to roll for damage... EDIT - Boom.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes vs door (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes (1d20+11)[*22*] vs (1d20+15)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex
S1 (1d20+6)[*18*]
S2 (1d20+6)[*10*]
S3 (1d20+6)[*12*]
S4 (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+8)[*24*] Crit Confirm
(2d8+6)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

A die is rolling in the solitary confines of the DM's screen.
(1d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

So... um...  *Spoiler: I'm not gonna look, but Gwyn should.*
Show

(1d20+9)[*10*]
 sense motive

----------


## Untarr

Menedes Sense Motive

(1d20+8)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative
Menedes (1d20+2)[*21*]
Vershab (1d20+7)[*26*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*18*]
Grekka 10

Forgotten Pharaoh leader (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some rolls, (1d20+9)[*22*] and (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Blinded and stunned...
Grekka (1d4)[*3*] rounds (then stunned 1 round)
Menedes (1d4)[*1*] rounds (then stunned 1 round)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot fall damage (1d6)[*5*] for Lehasti. Also, for the bronze mask: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d6)[*3*] Fall damage yo

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex DC18
Grekka (1d20+5)[*7*]
Leader (1d20+9)[*10*]
C2 (1d20+6)[*22*]
C3 (1d20+6)[*17*]
C5 (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Another roll (1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Two Reflex saves DC15...
C2 (1d20+8)[*21*]
C3 (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'm going to count the slopes of the pit as a -2 circumstance penalty on the Refl checks vs Grease.

DC12
C2 (1d20+4)[*19*]
C3 (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Reflex save vs DC 15 or suffer 1d6 damage from the falling cultist: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## JWallyR

Rolling Lehasti's attack against the prone cultist, hoping it's high enough for me to safely write a post RPing a hit.

Using Power Attack.
Attack: (1d20+7)[*26*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*25*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (2d4+11)[*18*]
Crit damage: (2d4+11)[*18*]

AoO, just 'cause:
Attack: (1d20+7)[*16*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*11*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (2d4+11)[*18*]
Crit damage: (2d4+11)[*14*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d100)[*9*] Over 50 means it fell in.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Note to all players and especially @ JWallyR (this is prompted by something happening in the RotL game right now): 

If you describe your movement but don't state map coordinates, I will assign coordinates for you. I will not be open to correction after I have posted enemy action, unless my interpretation turns out to be unreasonable (mistakes happen, after all). The only way to guarantee you don't run into trouble with that rule is to post coordinates.

----------


## JWallyR

Fair. I'll be as specific as possible. Usually I'm perfectly comfortable to post coordinates, but otherwise will specify intent with as much granularity as I can muster. Feel free to ask for correction in hangouts, because I am virtually always available on that medium.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

So, Vershab already has a Cloak of Resistance +1, so he will be interested in learning the spells from the spellbooks, the consumable items (possibly - I still need to investigate the specific spells), and especially the Handy Haversack. It would be in character for him to suggest that we bring the poisons to his godfather, though OoC that isn't necessary.

Nice job surviving the fight, everyone. Vershab needs to heal two points of Constitution damage, but other than that he just needs to be healed up to full HPs and rest for some refreshed spells. It might be getting around to time to buy some new items, but nothing is so critical that I want to slow down play while I am at sea for it...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Since there was no clear vote as to where to rest overnight, it boils down to an opposed diplomacy check, where Grekka's chances aren't great...

Tooth and Hookah (1d20-2)[*7*] vs temple of Sarenrae (1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Diplomacy check (rolling just in case): (1d20+10)[*12*]

Edit: Wow. Really?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Spellcraft (1d20+12)[*22*] vs DC 16 to learn Shield from his scroll overnight.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Dexterity check to assemble the puzzle falchion today: (1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+8)[*12*] (-1 for Deadly Aim, +1 for PBS)
(1d8+6)[*12*] (+2 Deadly Aim, +1 for PBS)

Crit Confirm and damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

V (1d20+13)[*17*]
E1 (1d20+7)[*11*]
E2 (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's free CMB effort to escape the grapple due to Enlarge Person taking effect: (1d20+10)[*18*] vs CMD 20

----------


## Gwynfrid

Enlarge Person on Lehasti results in a complex situation that the rules don't cover 100%. Here's how I think it should be resolved:

In round 4, when Enlarge takes effect, Menedes can make a free 5-ft move out of the way of Lehasti's growing. But Grekka can't. She gets a free opposed Strength check vs the esobok, with a +2 help from Lehasti pushing her in the back.

If Grekka succeeds: She moves 1 square to the south. Lehasti occupies C6/D7.
If Grekka fails: She doesn't move. Lehasti is enlarged but squeezed, occupying C7/D7 and taking all the penalties from squeezing.

Grekka Str with +2 help: (1d20+7)[*21*] vs esobok (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The heroes have saved many lives from the zombie uprising, saved their friend the Pharasmin priest Lempteph from the clutches of the Silver Chain smuggling gang, discovered the presence of the cult of the Forgotten Pharaoh in Wati, and convinced the authorities that there must be a better plan than unleashing the deadly vanth and esobok on the city in order to save it from the undead onslaught. As a result...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 5! 

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Rolling for HPs - (1d3+3)[*5*]. I don't think there are any other dice rolls to make...

----------


## JWallyR

Woo!

(1d5+8)[*13*] new HPs

----------


## Untarr

(1d4+8)[*11*]  rolling for the meat

----------


## Farmerbink

> Woo!
> 
> *13* new HPs


Noice.

Grekka's HPz!
(1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## JWallyR

P.S. Lehasti's character sheet should be updated.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Draak using Aid Another to help Vershab study the spells he failed to learn (rolled in the IC thread here):

Spellcraft modifier +4 (5 ranks, same as Vershab, not a class skill for familiars, 8 Intelligence provides a -1 penalty on the checks) vs DC 10: (1d20+4)[*11*] (pass - Detect Undead), (1d20+4)[*14*] (pass - Acid Arrow), (1d20+4)[*5*] (fail - Create Pit), (1d20+4)[*13*] (pass - Whispering Wind)

----------


## Untarr

http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=238287

updated

----------


## Gwynfrid

I reviewed the updated sheets, here are my remarks.

Vershab
- The correct term is "School Understanding"
- The parameters for Command Undead are complicated, because of the roundabout way you're getting the feat. If I understand correctly, they are: 5/day, DC12, up to 1 HD controlled; or, if you use 1 arcane reservoir point, DC14, up to 5 HD total controlled. I recommend you write that down for later use.

Menedes
- Everything is fine, except you forgot to change your level. I wasn't looking past that, so I thought you hadn't updated yet.  :Small Wink: 

Grekka
- Didn't you equip a cloak of resistance?
- I think your speed should be 20 with the breastplate.
- You don't have "spells known", right?

Lehasti
- Just note that the divine bond weapon works for 5 minutes.

Now, all that remains it to split and equip the loot, and we'll be good to go... Which reminds me I forgot to deliver a loot package along the way.

----------


## Untarr

Updated my level.

----------


## Farmerbink

Indeed.  I had forgotten the look.  I've been using the speed of 20, and ignoring the part of my sheet that involves spells.  I usually manage post-to-post by the stat block.

Fix't

----------


## Untarr

I'd like to purchase Ghost Salt Blanch and make 20 more ghost salt arrows. 

it would be 400g for the the blanch.  Let me know if that is doable.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Unfortunately not. The priests at the Mausoleum have no competence in alchemy. When you ask for that, they propose to give you holy water instead, including in the form of a few rain arrows. And with the city's Panic still at a very high level, all shops are closed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Loot Update


Vershab will take the scrolls of Halt Undead and Knock (both wizard spells) and would use the Ioun Torch if no one else does. He would also carry the scrolls with Summon Psychopomp and Vanth, though I think it is possible that Grekka could use them too, I don't really know.

He is already carrying a potion of Sanctuary - is that the one on the chart? He is also carrying scrolls with Burning Hands, Color Spray, Shield, and Whispering Wind, and used Grease already. The Ushabti of the Willing Servant, Lesser Ectoplasmic Rod, Handy Haversack, and one cultist spellbook are also in Vershab's possession already. 

Is there someone (else) who can identify the headband? If not, here is Vershab's attempt to identify it: Spellcraft (1d20+13)[*14*].

When able, you can update that chart again, *Gwynfrid*. Thanks for putting together the details of the chart!

----------


## Gwynfrid

That's an unlucky roll... By the way, you can take 10 on it. This will guarantee success on any item of CL 8 or less.

Anyway, Sebti and Lempteph - even Nakht, in a pinch - are ready to help with that. One of them finds it is a Circlet of Persuasion. I updated the table (I had forgotten Calathon's raining arrows, fixed).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looking at the character sheets again, it looks like I was half awake last time I did this. Some more points:

Menedes
- Your monk bonuses work even when flat-footed, so FFAC=16.
- CMD = 10 +3 (BAB) +2 (Str) +2 (Dex) +5 (Monk) = 22.


Grekka:
- Looks like you didn't upgrade your skills.
- It's "Cloak of Resistance +1", not "Cloak of Protection". 

Lehasti:
- You sure you don't want the Mistmail?
- CMD = 10 +5 (BAB) +4 (Str) +1 (Dex) = 20, and 19 when flat-footed.

Vershab:
- I take it your AC includes a casting of Mage Armor every morning and afternoon? It's an armor bonus, not shield, btw.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I think the +4 is from a casting of Shield that I failed to remove. I am looking towards both Mage Armor (for day-long protection) and Shield (for combat-long additional protection) as spell slots become more available.

----------


## JWallyR

Re: Loot, I had held off on claiming the mistmail because I had not heard conclusively that Grekka did *not* want it. From the sounds of it, though, her player is not gonna complain if I make the executive decision of grabbing it. Would it be inappropriate for me to consider her breastplate to have been sold for purposes of simplicity of bookkeeping? I'd just as happily not have to track it going forward.

Re: CMD, for some reason the CMD was being calculated wrongly on the character sheet. After changing Lehasti's Str score and changing it back, it's correctly calculating to match your numbers. Dunno what was going on there. :Small Sigh:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The Circlet of Persuasion gives a +3 on Charisma checks. As such, I would encourage either Lehasti or Grekka to wear it - probably the Paladin. It might be worth clarifying which (if any) of the Paladin class abilities are improved by wearing the headband though, just to make sure things aren't confusing when it is used.

----------


## JWallyR

To my understanding, nearly none of Lehasti's current class features as a Paladin involve Charisma *checks*. The only thing that I can think of which would require a Charisma-based _check_ would be a Caster Level check were she to attempt to affect a creature possessing spell resistance with a spell, and Lehasti does not have any such spells prepared (nor are the ones on the Paladin spell list generally considered to be good uses of their extremely limited spell slots).

Looks mostly like a "+3 to Bluff/Diplomacy/Intimidate" item, in which case it should probably go to Lehasti still, but it's not going to buff her Smite bonus or anything like that. If that's *not* the case, and there's an obvious benefit to Lehasti above and beyond Charisma-based skill checks, then I'm all ears.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Charisma-based skills include Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Perform and Use Magic Device. The circlet gives a bonus to all of these. It doesn't give a direct bonus to Charisma and therefore not to Smite Evil or other charisma driven paladin abilities.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, I am looking at the following spells for today:

1st Level - Enlarge Person (possibly extended and pre-cast on Lehasti and Grekka), Mage Armor (possibly extended and pre-cast on Vershab), Protection from Evil (unsure when we would cast this, and on whom, but *JWallyR* has requested it specifically), and Silent Image (versatile and potentially very powerful against mindless undead)

2nd Level - Stone Call and Web

If you have input, please share it.

----------


## JWallyR

Do I understand correctly that it would apply to concentration checks, as they are based on the caster level + relevant casting stat, which in this case is Charisma?

Pretty academic, since Lehasti isn't going to be casting things defensively, or much at all, really. Just curious. :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Re: Loot, I had held off on claiming the mistmail because I had not heard conclusively that Grekka did *not* want it. From the sounds of it, though, her player is not gonna complain if I make the executive decision of grabbing it. Would it be inappropriate for me to consider her breastplate to have been sold for purposes of simplicity of bookkeeping? I'd just as happily not have to track it going forward.


Sure, no problem.




> Do I understand correctly that it would apply to concentration checks, as they are based on the caster level + relevant casting stat, which in this case is Charisma?
> 
> Pretty academic, since Lehasti isn't going to be casting things defensively, or much at all, really. Just curious. :D


Academic, yes, but correct.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It was fun, but it isn't worth it for me to fight with my brother this much. Sorry all, but I quit. Talk to *JWallyR* if you need details.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Charisma-based skills include Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Perform and Use Magic Device. The circlet gives a bonus to all of these. It doesn't give a direct bonus to Charisma and therefore not to Smite Evil or other charisma driven paladin abilities.


Opposed charisma checks (like when using charm spells to influence others' actions) would also presumably be included.




> It was fun, but it isn't worth it for me to fight with my brother this much. Sorry all, but I quit. Talk to *JWallyR* if you need details.


Hickory f***ing what!?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*JWallyR* and I have talked some and I think things are resolved. I would like to be re-invited to the Google Hangouts and let everyone know what we will do to avoid a repeat of things. Then, if everyone is willing, I would be happy to rejoin the game itself.

----------


## Gwynfrid

This is great news. I just invited you back to the Hangout. Looking forward to this great game to continue with all of you guys.

----------


## Gwynfrid

This situation requires dwarf diplomacy, however unintentional  :Small Amused: 

(1d20-3)[*9*] - ok, not exactly great, but not the total disaster it might have been.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's Knowledge(Arcana) (1d20+13)[*18*]

Vershab recognizes a crystal dragon. These beasts are generally benevolent, but vain and easily offended - in which case they get very aggressive very quickly. They are know for their love of gems and precious objects.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's Sense Motive (1d20+11)[*19*] 

Versahb recognizes that the dragon does seem willing to discuss an honest deal: There is no impression that she's trying to swindle the group. On the other hand, she is annoyed for some reason, and that annoyance is directed at him personally.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Dex check for flaming puzzle falchion purposes: (1d20+1)[*21*]

Lehasti's initiative: (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's HP: (2d4+16)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*22*] Grekka init

----------


## Gwynfrid

Don't bother about init, the group goes first.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Will saves DC14, in order of proximity. This affects up to 5 HD total.

L4 (1d20+8)[*22*]
G2 (1d20+5)[*16*] 
G7 (1d20+5)[*14*] 
Z10 (1d20+3)[*17*] 
G1 (1d20+5)[*16*] 
L3 (1d20+8)[*17*]
Z11 (1d20+3)[*23*] 
G6 (1d20+5)[*9*] 
L5 (1d20+8)[*14*]
G3 (1d20+5)[*21*] 
Z10 (1d20+3)[*8*] 
Z1 (1d20+3)[*15*]

Uh, those are... good rolls for Team Undead. Still, 1 zombie and 1 ghoul are controlled.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's Knowledge (Religion) check to learn about the Zombie Lords: (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Will DC14

L4 (1d20+8)[*28*]
G1 (1d20+5)[*20*]
G3 (1d20+5)[*25*]
G7 (1d20+5)[*13*] - controlled
Z5 (1d20+3)[*5*] - controlled, max HD reached
G5 (1d20+5)[*23*]
L6 (1d20+8)[*25*]
L5 (1d20+8)[*28*]
L3 (1d20+8)[*27*]
G4 (1d20+5)[*25*]
Z6 (1d20+3)[*9*]
Z7 (1d20+3)[*9*]
Z11 (1d20+3)[*5*]
Z14 (1d20+3)[*7*]
Z13 (1d20+3)[*23*]
Z12 (1d20+3)[*20*]
L1 (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ref DC17

L1 (1d20+6)[*15*]
L2 (1d20+6)[*13*]
Z15 (1d20)[*13*]
Z16 (1d20)[*10*]
Z17 (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Menedes Fort DC13 (1d20+8)[*13*] or paralyzed (1d4+1)[*3*] rounds

----------


## Gwynfrid

Maneuver to move for those who escaped the webs
Z15 (1d20+4)[*15*] 
Z17 (1d20+4)[*5*] 
L2 (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's CMB vs DC 17 to remain unhindered by the webs as she moves into N,25: (1d20+10)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ref DC17

L3 (1d20+6)[*21*]
L5 (1d20+6)[*26*]
Z5 (1d20)[*3*]
Z6 (1d20)[*15*]
Z7 (1d20)[*11*]
Z10 (1d20)[*6*]
G4 (1d20+2)[*19*]
G7 (1d20+2)[*3*]

Evryone is grappled by the web except L3, L5 and G4. G5 and L4 weren't in the AoE.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Correction, G5 is within the AoE. (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Z6 grapple to get rid of pesky colleague  (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Correcting mistake on last round:
L5 AoO on Vershab (1d20+5)[*22*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*] cc(25) (1d20+5)[*14*] cd (1d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d8+1)[*8*]
(1d8+1)[*8*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*5*] - At 54
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]

Healing rolls

Used 9 charges

----------


## Farmerbink

Probably only going to take one or two.  Grekka didn't take that much damage.


Starting at 34/45, finished at 40+
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*7*] == 44/45.  Two charges used.
(1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

To avoid even the appearance of abusing the way that PBP lets us view rolls that may not have happened, I would recommend that when rolling for heals players include their "target" HP in the initial posting.

In any event, I'll note the 12 rolls used for Menedes and Grekka.

Edit: As mentioned in my IC post, we started with 44 wand charges between two wands. Lehasti used 7, so the total is down to 25. Just for DM Bookkeeping purposes.  :Small Big Grin: 

On a related note, if another character has CLW on their spells list, I would recommend that the wand with 6 charges remaining go into their inventory for easy retrieval in case Lehasti is unconscious. I would have recommended Grekka, but of course, we're aiming to replace that PC soon so that's not a long-term solution. Suggestions appreciated?

----------


## JWallyR

Rolling a Sense Motive to get a "hunch" about what's going on in the room.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive Roll*
Show

(1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Well, Lehasti is just surprised to find living people here. They look like some sort of adventurers...

----------


## JWallyR

To the extent that Diplomacy is required to smooth over the initial interaction, here goes: (1d20+14)[*33*]

Edit:

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: I'm not looking*
Show

Sense motive? (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## JWallyR

So, for fear of a question expressed in Hangouts having been lost in the shuffle, I want to go ahead and ask here- is the "Pyramid of Arithmetic Bliss" the name of the tomb of Menket Maatya, the astronomer wizard? I've tried to use the thread search functions to answer for myself if that name has come up, but it's not pulling anything up. Just hoping to put into context what we're learning from the Sunrise Fellows.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> So, for fear of a question expressed in Hangouts having been lost in the shuffle, I want to go ahead and ask here- is the "Pyramid of Arithmetic Bliss" the name of the tomb of Menket Maatya, the astronomer wizard? I've tried to use the thread search functions to answer for myself if that name has come up, but it's not pulling anything up. Just hoping to put into context what we're learning from the Sunrise Fellows.


It's a masons guildhouse. Unrelated to wizards. I'll handwave the questions about directions to the place and add it to the map.

----------


## JWallyR

*Spoiler: Pasting dialogue for retrieval later, should I choose to incorporate it in the combat post*
Show

Interrupted in her movements toward the exit by the combined probing of the rest of the band, Lehasti turns to watch irritably, keeping a particular eye on Vershab, who seems mostly oblivious to the mounting tensions in the room. As Menedes' advance to the rear room is rebuffed, the paladin's expression darkens into a scowl. When Vershab's question provokes a tense response from the trio, and Grekka issues her challenge, the paladin's scowl erupts into a bare-toothed silent snarl. Fixing Oshwyt with her baleful glare, the paladin says, "Well?? Are you such fools as to "

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex
Date Palm (1d20+7)[*13*]
Worm (1d20+7)[*14*]
Oshwyt (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to roll the Will saves vs Vershab's illusion, resulting from the interaction (or lack thereof) with the fire.

DC16
Menedes (1d20+8)[*26*]
Grekka (1d20+9)[*22*]
Lehasti (1d20+6)[*21*]

(secret rolls for Date Palm and Worm).
Date Palm (1d20+2)[*5*]
Worm (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Date Palm vs nauseated (1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Derp.  Forgot the save:
(1d20+9)[*17*] vs DC 17 else sickened, which would functionally reduce damage this round by 2

----------


## Untarr

(2d8+10)[*16*] - Critical Strike Damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Duh, I forgot the rest of the full attack routine.

Claw #2 (1d20+10)[*13*] damage (1d6+4)[*9*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*19*] cd (1d6+4)[*6*] and Fort DC17 (1d20+9)[*11*]  or paralysis (1d4+1)[*2*] rounds.

Bite (1d20+10)[*24*] damage (1d6+4)[*8*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*25*] cd (1d6+4)[*7*] and Fort DC17 (1d20+9)[*14*]  or paralysis (1d4+1)[*5*] rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bheg's save vs Command Undead DC17 (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

@JWally: Grekka used 4 charges of the CLW wand.

After the night's sleep, she's at 45/45 HP moving forward.

----------


## JWallyR

1) Noted Grekka's 4 uses of CLW. With Lehasti's 3 (rolled below), that leaves 11 charges remaining on her wand.
2) As we are camping for the day, Lehasti will LoH herself for: (2d6)[*8*] healing.
3) After the LoH, Lehasti will use the CLW until she is at no more than 52 HP:
*Spoiler: CLW rolls*
Show

(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*4*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]

4) Looking at loot, Lehasti has interest in the following items:
Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of CMW (torn on this one, though, between LoH and ability to use CLW wand. Then again, if anyone's likely to need heals, it's melee?)
Potion of Aid
Potion of Spider Climb (might be useful for the melee? Menedes can shoot at range and Vershab has that wand of Fly, right?)
Lehasti has already claimed and is wearing the Circlet of Persuasion
Catching Cape - might be useful in the initial "bum rush" against ranged foes?
Belt of Tumbling- Lehasti doesn't do this well, and never will, but in the rare event that it'd be worthwhile, if nobody else is using it, why not?
Alchemist's Fire/Holy Water- probably good to have a couple of each as a splash/ranged option


Mistmail was worn, briefly, by Lehasti, but she now has the Breastplate +1 which she prefers.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Azkin has 2 more uses of channeling available. Before he goes to sleep, he'll use them, this should save a few wand charges: (2d6)[*4*] for everybody. 

For loot, if you guys don't have a use for the belt of tumbling, Turi will be happy to have it. Between them, the boys can use the +1 dagger, the catching cape, and provide you with cover firepower with alchemist's fire and holy water (they still have a couple of their own also).

----------


## Farmerbink

> Azkin has 2 more uses of channeling available. Before he goes to sleep, he'll use them, this should save a few wand charges: [roll0] for everybody. 
> 
> For loot, if you guys don't have a use for the belt of tumbling, Turi will be happy to have it. Between them, the boys can use the +1 dagger, the catching cape, and provide you with cover firepower with alchemist's fire and holy water (they still have a couple of their own also).


1: Those channels will ultimately reduce Grekka's HP by like 2, and will save 1 charge of the wand from Grekka.  

2: I'm fine with giving Turi and Azkin the belt, dagger, and cape.  If/when Lehasti and Grekka decide they have no use for the mistrial, Turi or Azkin should take that as well.  I would also give them the Blue Whinnis, oil of tagged, and green blood oil.  Should I document these things, since I have access to Turi's sheet?

3: if I'm reading this right, there's still a CMW potion unaccounted for.  I wasn't reading this right, there were _two_ CMW potions left over "from chapter 1."  Grekka will take both, leaving 2 potions from the most recent encounter- one each for Menedes and Lehasti.  She can easily carry and make use of the oil of hold portal.  

4: I think we should all (minus one) take a bird feather token.  It's unlikely to be urgent, but in the case that we get separated or whatever, it's a solid stand-by.  Perhaps everyone but Vershab, since he has other magical means of communication?  I'm going to write one of them on Grekka's sheet, and I suggest Lehasti and Menedes do likewise.

5: All the generic money stuff (artwork, jewelry, gems, coinage)  should be set aside to trade, perhaps making accommodations for keeping pretty stuff to trade with the dragon.  I'm quite unsure what precisely we should do with the Mummia, however.  Perhaps the dragon would both appreciate it's value and respect the danger enough to not use it, though maybe not.  At any rate, we definitely shouldn't use it.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Please add to Turi's sheet as needed. The mistmail makes sense for either Azkin or Turi; in that case, the catching cape goes to the other one.

They don't want to touch the poison, because it's dangerous. There's always a risk to poison oneself.

The mumia is extremely illegal. Possession will get you arrested right away. It is unlikely that you can sell it to anybody who's not a criminal.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'll add the mistmail to Turi's sheet, so  Azkin gets the cape.  Grekka will carry the Mummia, for now.  It's _way_ too dangerous to leave it somewhere.  As for the other poisons, uhhh....  Grekka definitely won't use it- she's unlikely to ever have time to apply it to her weapon.  It could be useful to Menedes, maybe?

----------


## Untarr

It is correctly marked that Menedes is taking

Potion of Vanish
Potion of CMW (just 1)
Potion of Hide from Undead (both)

Can I get a duration/caster level for those potions, or do we just assume minimum caster level?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Minimum level is the default, but I'll make an exception for Vanish. I don't see anyone bothering to brew a potion at level 1 for that one. So, level 5.

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK, loot table updated. You guys are mostly current.

I grabbed the one leftover cloak of resistance and the +1 dagger for Azkin, I think it makes sense. I gave the boys the alchemist fire and holy water as well.

This leaves only the scroll of Align Weapon and the Seer's Tea, which can be used whenever the group thinks it makes sense, or sold later.

----------


## JWallyR

I have no argument with John's suggestions. The only question I have is with regards to the Holy Water and Alchemist's Fire- are the boys holding onto *all* of these? Lehasti already has a vial of Holy Water, but even a single vial of Alchemist's Fire would be handy in case of a swarm or such.

Otherwise, I'm noting the following on Lehasti's character sheet:

Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of CMW x 1
Potion of Aid
Potion of Spider Climb

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I will be looking over the loot more thoroughly tomorrow, but will need both healing and to prepare spells. I would like a chance to have a say in the loot before it is all gone, but it sounds like you all are essentially done and comfortable with the results, so I will chill and go from there.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I have no argument with John's suggestions. The only question I have is with regards to the Holy Water and Alchemist's Fire- are the boys holding onto *all* of these? Lehasti already has a vial of Holy Water, but even a single vial of Alchemist's Fire would be handy in case of a swarm or such.


I was working under the assumption that Lehasti will always have better things to do than throwing bottles of fire, so I left that to your sidekicks. But it you'd like to pick one of the alchemist fire items, I have no issue with that.

By the way, don't forget to roll for your falchion today. It may get some exercise.

----------


## Farmerbink

> I will be looking over the loot more thoroughly tomorrow, but will need both healing and to prepare spells. I would like a chance to have a say in the loot before it is all gone, but it sounds like you all are essentially done and comfortable with the results, so I will chill and go from there.


For what it's worth, if you see anything untoward, please mention it.  I think we're all largely in agreement, but if we're missing something- especially something about Vershab, I'm sure we're open to rearranging things.  As long as said rearrangement doesn't take place during a suspicious time between rounds 3 and 4 of the next fight, I figure it's all kosher.

----------


## JWallyR

Dex roll for falchion: (1d20+1)[*19*]

Edit: Well, +1 flaming. Just shy of the 20 for Flaming burst, but I have had really horrid luck with rolls lately, so that's probably not a big deal. :Small Red Face: 

Edit 2: Gonna go ahead and note a single alchemist's fire for Lehasti, basically solely for use against swarms, because she can literally do them no damage without it. (Unless Flaming Falchions are allowed to do damage? But the alchemist's fire will probably do more. *shrug*)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Don't mind me.

(1d20+11)[*26*]
(1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## JWallyR

Rut Roh. Them's some pretty high rolls with pretty decent mods. I smell trouble.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Rut Roh. Them's some pretty high rolls with pretty decent mods. I smell trouble.


Tss. That's a bit of a meta remark. 

Here's some more rolls.
(1d20+9)[*21*] (1d4)[*4*]
(1d20+9)[*13*] (1d4)[*2*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

This round depends on some saves 

Will saves DC16
Lehasti is immune

Rolls below include Aura of Courage
Turi
#1 (1d20+10)[*24*] 
#2 (1d20+10)[*30*]

Azkin
#1 (1d20+10)[*18*]
#2 (1d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

M1 (1d20+2)[*3*]
M2 (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm guessing Grekka will likewise need to pass a will save?  
(1d20+10)[*24*] (+4 more, if she's close enough to benefit from Lehasti's aura of courage)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Will save for Grekka vs 2nd mummy, including aura of courage (1d20+14)[*16*]
EDIT - You can thank the gods and Lehasti for her aura of courage...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Duh, I forgot Vershab.
With aura of courage included: no, he's more than 10 ft away. So, both rolls below are failed.
vs M1 (1d20+9)[*18*] or paralyzed (1d4)[*2*] rounds 
vs M2 (1d20+9)[*12*] or paralyzed (1d4)[*1*] rounds

Vershab is paralyzed for 2 rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I nearly forgot, Menedes' Fort saves 
(1d20+8)[*12*]
(1d20+8)[*20*]
(1d20+8)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*9*]

Unless he made all 4 saves, Menedes is afflicted with mummy rot and needs yet another save 1 minute after the fight:
(1d20+8)[*9*] or suffer (1d6)[*1*] Con and (1d6)[*5*] Cha damage. Moreover, any casting of a healing spell will require a DC20 caster level check or be wasted.

----------


## JWallyR

1) Do non-spell sources of healing (such as Lay on Hands and channeled energy) require caster checks to succeed as well?
2) Can the party as a whole comment on what the heck we ought to do regarding healing and etc?? I have tried to stir up discussion in the hangout for days now, but I think we need a consensus on what the heck we're doing. I think it's reasonable to assume that, in RP terms, the party decided what to do and executed on the plan regarding healing in the "couple of hours" between the mummy fight and the new encounter, but if we do nothing, then the default is "Lehasti is at ~2/3 life and Menedes is all-but-dead". I don't think we want to enter a fight against half a dozen humanoid (read: intelligent) opponents in that state.

As a refresher, it basically boils down to the 3 options:
1) Do nothing, and Menedes is all-but-dead and Lehasti at ~2/3. Not desirable, for reasons that ought to be obvious.
2) Use party renewable resources. In Lehasti's case this means burning through her limited LoH usage and leaving her little in the way of clutch survivability; Grekka would have to convert spells, which means giving up damage/utility later on, I would assume?
3) Use nonrenewable resources (CLW wands) that are already in single-digits.

I think that hedging our bets and using maybe a couple of CLW charges and a couple of LoH/spells to get in a relatively safe place for the party to make a break for the comparative safety of the living part of Wati, where we can plead with the powers that be to help get Menedes' Mummy Rot addressed. I'd like some comments from Menedes' player at the very least, and the others of you would be encouraged to chime in.

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka can at least convert one divine favor into CLW without it being too problematic.  She also has, I believe, a 2nd level spell currently memorized as lesser restoration.  That might be more valuable cast as-is, to bring Menedes a big further back from paralyzed due to 0 Cha.

In both cases, it'd be a caster level check, so no guarantee it won't be wasted.

Option 1 didn't happen.  That's crazy.
Option 2 is reasonable. 
Option 3 is also reasonable.

Perhaps most likely is some combination between 2 & 3.

Regarding the incoming ambush, Lehasti should stay back, without a light source directly in her hands, with a readied action to charge, perhaps contingent upon Grekka's attack.  Vershab should handle light, from around the corner- keeping it from reaching the entrance.  Menedes and Grekka don't need it- Menedes should stay *well* back, since he's likely to be most vulnerable in a number of ways, has a bow, and doesn't need a light source.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 1) Do non-spell sources of healing (such as Lay on Hands and channeled energy) require caster checks to succeed as well?


No. That might be a little inconsistent, but I'll be playing by RAW here, and RAW says spells and doesn't mention anything else.




> 2) Can the party as a whole comment on what the heck we ought to do regarding healing and etc?? I have tried to stir up discussion in the hangout for days now, but I think we need a consensus on what the heck we're doing. I think it's reasonable to assume that, in RP terms, the party decided what to do and executed on the plan regarding healing in the "couple of hours" between the mummy fight and the new encounter, but if we do nothing, then the default is "Lehasti is at ~2/3 life and Menedes is all-but-dead". I don't think we want to enter a fight against half a dozen humanoid (read: intelligent) opponents in that state.


I won't post until you guys have agreed on this as well as your actions over the next 2 rounds, which shouldn't take too long (right? right?). 

Right now, the cultists are just walking, ie they advance by 6 squares per round. So, it will take them 2 rounds to get to the first steps outside the pyramid (ie row 24), if nothing gives them reason for alarm. Thus, you have a bit of time to set up whatever tactic you want.

----------


## JWallyR

1) So, I would still really like Untarr to chime in on what he thinks is necessary in terms of healing for Menedes before we start the fight. I'm thinking of using no more than 2 CLW wand charges on Lehasti, leaving her remaining 3 LoH uses for in-combat emergency, but I can't speak for Menedes.
2) Could Vershab drop a PfE on Lehasti as well? :D
2.5) Would it be reasonable to have Azkin cast PfE or Shield of Faith on Lehasti instead? Using the Good and Heroism domains, each would be a domain spell usable in his "extra" slot.
3) If Azkin is mechanically a level 1 cleric (and 2 levels of rogue, still working on the particulars) then he has 7 uses of Touch of Good, for half his cleric level (minimum 1) to attack rolls, skills, saves, and ability checks for a round. Is it workable for him to be buffing Menedes when not otherwise active? I'm planning to fluff the RP by way of Lehasti encouraging Azkin to keep close to the dwarf, and letting his natural concern for his ally do the rest.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Correcting roll for Turi's sneak damage (2d8)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot falling damage:
Grekka (1d6)[*1*]
Lehasti (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's spellcraft
DC16 (1d20+13)[*24*]
DC16 (1d20+13)[*20*]
DC17 (1d20+13)[*24*]
DC17 (1d20+13)[*21*]

So Vershab can point to the caster of each of the spells, Grease, Shield, Create Pit and Gusting Sphere.

----------


## Untarr

*CC* - (1d20+6)[*26*]

*Crit Damage* - (2d8+12)[*23*]

Here we go.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti
1) Acrobatics DC10 to move at half-speed through the Greased area (1d20-2)[*14*]
2) If roll #1 failed, Reflex DC14 or fall down (1d20+8)[*26*]
3) If roll #1 failed, Reflex DC15 or fall into the pit (1d20+6)[*20*] (incl -2 circumstance penalty for grease ground) damage (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi's Acrobatics rolls:
1) to jump (1d20+9)[*15*]
1) to avoid AoO (1d20+13)[*16*] incl +4 from belt of tumbling.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Guys, as you've seen by now on the hangouts or elsewhere, Mythweavers had a giant failure last night and lost all our data since July 25, 2016.

There's no denying the fact that this just sucks in a major way.

This kind of thing had happened to me before (not on Mythweavers though) so I have made it a habit to print your characters sheets as pdf after before each level up (oops - guess I will now also do that after level up, right...  :Small Red Face: ). So I have you covered as of Oct 18. Here is a link for a copy of your character sheets back then. You will still have to manually enter the data back in the system.

Unfortunately I hadn't yet made a copy of Turi and Azkin - they're completely lost unless you guys had your own copies.

I've been a Mythweavers user for a long time and I think I'll stay there since I like how they gave an explanation and going forward plans without bs or too much pathos, but if you want to propose another solution for character keeping I will consider it. I would be completely understandable if we decide the loss of confidence warrants a move to some other place. Let me know.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The cultist somehow manages to cast a spell. Fixing Refl saves botched in IC:

Turi (1d20+7)[*18*]
Grekka (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Missing cultist's Escape Artist at end of round (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll for Turi (1d20+7)[*16*] - still stuck

----------


## Gwynfrid

Cultist Ref (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Cultist Ref (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The Relic Knights have uncovered and dismantled a mumia trafficking gang, recovered a working Elegiac Compass, thoroughly vanquished a group of Forgotten Pharaoh cultists, battled many dangerous undead, established a working relationship with Unwrapped Harmony the Dark Folk leader, as well as with Shardizad the crystal dragon, and discovered many clues as to the source of the undead uprising. As a result...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 6! 

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

Farmerbink and JWallyR: Please also add one level to Turi and Azkin.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

For HPs: (1d3+5)[*8*] (using Favored Class Bonus for HPs)

Any issues with Vershab taking some of the night resting and learning spells from scrolls and such? If that is fine then I will roll the checks here...
----------------------

(Pasted from the Hangouts):

There are SOOOOOOO many good 3rd level spells...alright - I get to automatically learn 2 out of the following three spells - help me choose which two:

Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
Fly
or Summon Monster III
*
My thoughts go as follows:* 

C/C allows us to have a "scout" that won't get ganked by mummies

Fly has an incredible diversity of powerful uses, not the least of which has already been illustrated

Summon Monster III is the first Summon Monster spell with really diverse, effective options
(Boar, Cheetah, Leopard, Wolverine, Lantern Archon, or 1d3 Small Elementals)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's HP roll: (1d5+8)[*11*]

Regarding spells, I don't feel that I'm in a great position to comment. Fly looks really handy, and Summon Monster III = easy flanking buddy + distraction = Lehasti likey. I seem to recall that the mummies rolled very well and had great mods, while Menedes' solid mod plus a medium roll were the primary cause of his becoming incapacitated. I don't know how frequently we expect for that to be a concern, but I'll defer to his judgment there.

Something that occurred to me here- I don't know how likely we are to find NPC arcane casters capable of 3rd level spells, but if we are able to get hold of one, we might be able to get Vershab access to Fly or SM3 (I imagine those to be more common choices?) anyway, while the scouting tool looks a little more specific perhaps. The tougher spells to find elsewhere might be the best choices to learn "for free" in that case.

----------


## Farmerbink

Unless G says otherwise, I'll just roll once and take it for both characters:
(1d4+4)[*8*] (mods to be adjusted for both)

Regarding spells: I think Menedes was also particularly reckless, moving forward in a capacity that the party was _unable_ to follow.  Between that and the rolls, I think our seemingly-apparent "need" for safe scouting has been decidedly over-stated.  I wouldn't worry about the clairaudience/CV spell as much as the other two.

----------


## Untarr

(1d4+8)[*9*] Rollin' for the meat....

----------


## Farmerbink

I feel certain I've done this before, but can't find it.  Rolling HP for Turi, levels 2 through 4:
(1d4+4)[*6*]
(1d4+4)[*7*]
(1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's level 3 HP, not including Con: *21* (rolled elsewhere)
Azkin's level 4 HP, not including Con: (1d4+4)[*7*]
Con bonus (2) x 4: *8*

----------


## JWallyR

Botched Diplomacy roll from IC: (1d20+17)[*34*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Saves vs Web DC 18
J2 (1d20+7)[*16*]
J3 (1d20+7)[*22*]
J4 (1d20+7)[*26*]
D1 (1d20+6)[*14*]
D3 (1d20+6)[*15*]
Gaunt Cadaver (1d20+12)[*23*]

----------


## JWallyR

Putting this here for DarkOne's benefit:

IMO, this round Vershab should dismiss Web so that Lehasti can Smite Evil on GC and charge him to end the fight! Otherwise we have multiple rounds where our 2 melee PCs and 2 melee cohorts are of virtually zero value.

----------


## JWallyR

Per instructions in the main thread, Lehasti would be happy to carry Continual Flame into battle with her! The falchion might not be a terrible option, because it will almost always be her weapon of choice, but can be sheathed when not in use. Breastplate is the other obvious option, or even her spiked gauntlet backup weapon!

----------


## JWallyR

Ok, so we have a stabilized but unconscious xlotl, and a poisoned but antitoxin'd xlotl and we need to head back to the good Dark Folk to get what intel they may be able to offer. I'm ready to move on to the travel, with Lehasti carrying one of the prisoners and Azkin the other, but y'all can volunteer. Doesn't seem that we have a lot of other options at the moment unless we wanna let these 2 die. Lehasti doesn't wanna let these 2 die.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

There's one other possible issue: the thing that the good Xotl said we would find isn't here.  What do we expect to do about that?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> The companions look on the floor for the magic stone that Unwrapped Harmony told them to find as proof of Gaunt Cadaver's death, but they only find debris of a crushed crystal, with fainting traces of magic, among the wrappings and equipment formerly worn by the diminutive cult leader.


You can always bring back the debris. Along with your prisoners, they're sufficient proof.

(The idea was you'd find the _steadfast gut-stone_. When Lehasti scored her huge crit, I realized there was a flaw: The stone isn't that strong...)

----------


## Farmerbink

ooOOOOOOOoooooh.  I never really knew what it was that we were expected to recover.  As long as proof of the deed isn't an issue, onward!

----------


## Farmerbink

For my own purposes:
(1d20+10)[*18*]
vs
(1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## JWallyR

Re: Vershab's summoning of a Lantern Archon, Lehasti and Azkin would like Azkin's spear and the business end of Lehasti's Heavy Flail enchanted. The spear is a higher priority than the flail, and if others still have primary weapons that they want enchanted they have dibs before Lehasti.

Edit: Lehasti and Azkin have no objection to Vershab carving his name into the Ushtabi.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Untrained Craft check as discussed: (1d20+5)[*24*] vs DC 10.

----------


## Farmerbink

I can't find the answer, though I recall the question being asked: I'm going to operate on the assumption that the +1 vs "any attack" is not an equivalent bonus to AC, but rather a bonus to saves against the special abilities of undead attackers .  

If that's incorrect, please let me know so I can adjust the stat blocks accordingly.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I can't find the answer, though I recall the question being asked: I'm going to operate on the assumption that the +1 vs "any attack" is not an equivalent bonus to AC, but rather a bonus to saves against the special abilities of undead attackers .  
> 
> If that's incorrect, please let me know so I can adjust the stat blocks accordingly.


Yes, correct.

----------


## CleverDragon

*Spoiler: Rollin' da bones for Cal's HP*
Show


(4d3+12)[*20*]


So apparently I need 10 characters or somesuch nonsense...

----------


## Farmerbink

orly?  Niiiiiiice

----------


## Gwynfrid

> orly?  Niiiiiiice


Either you're planning a French vacation, or I don't get your meaning  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm assuming, based on a few levels of declared "HP" rolls, that Calathon may be recovering from his illness?

----------


## CleverDragon

> I'm assuming, based on a few levels of declared "HP" rolls, that Calathon may be recovering from his illness?


I can neither confirm nor deny these accusations. Cal, however, has been sighted in the vicinity gathering a bunch of volatile chemicals for unknown purposes.

----------


## JWallyR

Dex check for puzzle falchion purposes: (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At the start of the adventuring day Vershab will have cast Mage Armor (extended using his metamagic rod) on both himself and Menedes. Then he would use his Quick Study exploit to prepare Protection from Evil in that spell slot.

----------


## JWallyR

FYI, DarkOne, I was planning to have Azkin cast PfE (a domain spell) on Lehasti next round, followed by Bless on the party the round after. If you have another option for Lehasti (Enlarge Person? Mage Armor? Some other buff) that would be awesome. Of course, I imagine your first action will be some kind of BFC, so buffs can happen later. Doy, read the thread, obviously Web went down.

Due to the armor issue, barring some major success with BFC, Lehasti is going to have to play a little more touch-and-go than normal, so she won't be charging in quite as aggressively as normal. Touch spells may be workable past the first round or two as a result.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> FYI, *DarkOne*, I was planning to have Azkin cast PfE (a domain spell) on Lehasti next round, followed by Bless on the party the round after. If you have another option for Lehasti (Enlarge Person? Mage Armor? Some other buff) that would be awesome.


If *Gwynfrid* is supportive, I could either have had Vershab prepare Enlarge Person instead of Protection from Evil (using Quick Study at the beginning of the adventuring day) or take two rounds to get it cast (one full round to change my prepared spells and one full round to cast the spell). 

So, *Gwynfrid*, what do you say? Could we have discussed this at the beginning of the adventuring day instead of now? 

*JWallyR*, how important would Enlarge Person be to you right now in combat? Worth two rounds of Vershab's spells? Instead of summoning help?

Edit: please remove my real-life first name from your post. I am trying to maintain some, minor anonymity online. Thanks, bro!

----------


## JWallyR

I don't know what impact PfE being a domain spell (i.e. required) for Azkin means for Vershab's spell loadout. He will *always* have it, though, and Lehasti will nearly always be the beneficiary of it. That might make it a really poor choice for Vershab to use a slot, particularly if it requires use of another resource to use at all, but I'm not familiar enough with Vershab's spells/abilities to really comment there.

Regarding Enlarge Person in specific, I don't know what you're preparing so I can't really comment on whether it's worth even having the debate about whether it's better than _______ in your current prepared list. I do think that it might be a good idea for us to talk about what (if any) prepared slots you care to devote specifically to melee buffs if that's worthwhile vs. your other options. Cleave + Enlarged paladin + some attack buffs make it possible for Lehasti to do crazy amounts of potential damage to large mobs, so I think it's possibly a strong option. I don't know if it's strong_er_ than whatever else you have prepared.

In the current situation, I find it very easy to believe that BFC and summoning something to distract at least *some* of our opponents are both likely to be much better options than spending a round swapping spells (if I understand it correctly) and _then_ a round buffing Lehasti. _Maybe_ once we have a tank (since our melee is all decidedly un-tanky at the moment) and a bunch of semi-disabled opponents it _might_ be a better option, but hopefully the fight will look a lot more controlled by that point.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> ...Regarding Enlarge Person in specific, *I don't know what you're preparing* so I can't really comment on whether it's worth even having the debate about whether it's better than _______ in your current prepared list. I do think that it might be a good idea for us to talk about what (if any) prepared slots you care to devote specifically to melee buffs if that's worthwhile vs. your other options. Cleave + Enlarged paladin + some attack buffs make it possible for Lehasti to do crazy amounts of potential damage to large mobs, so I think it's possibly a strong option. I don't know if it's strong_er_ than whatever else you have prepared.


Emphasis mine.

Vershab's spell layout is in his character sheet which you can find linked at the bottom of each of my posts.

Regarding the rest, I like Enlarge Person as a buff *IF* I can manage to cast it before combat. Spells with "one round" casting times really inhibit a spellcaster's ability to play tactically (5-ft steps and easily interrupted by the enemy), so I don't like casting them in combat. If our scouting resulted in less combats beginning with "surprise" then I would more readily prepare it. There are other, good level 1 spells to consider, though.

For now I won't push the issue and will just consider changing spell load-out at the end of this combat.

----------


## JWallyR

Sure, I can check your character sheet for what's prepared on the current adventuring day. What I really meant was that it seems that you're preparing whatever spells you're preparing, for whatever reasons you have, and there's no discussion happening, so I'm not in a position to make any informed commentary about whether you should or shouldn't prepare X over Y.

I'm not blaming you for there being very little discussion happening on this topic, as we're both pretty busy IRL. I don't see any fault in your reasoning about the difficulty of its use in surprise combats, so I think it's reasonable for Enlarge Person to not necessarily be on your default readout. Maybe the knowledge that Azkin can cast PfE (and basically has to, at least once a day) frees up one prepared slot for something else, particularly since the early Cleric list seems to be peppered with these modest buffs and not a lot of other compelling options.

I'm just trying to think through the options and potentially leave us in a position to better prepare as a group moving forward.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*JWallyR*, we have discussed Vershab's spell selection for the day enough to fight about it!  :Small Annoyed:  The difference is that it has been months IRL since the last time we argued about it and since that time we haven't leveled up or had any reason to consider changing it (except the addition of Azkin and his ability to contribute - which was not covered during that last discussion).

I don't think we are arguing now, BTW. Enlarge Person just has some negatives for our current circumstances. I will be able to get on Hangouts or receive phone calls tonight, so we can talk it over more there soon.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> If *Gwynfrid* is supportive, I could either have had Vershab prepare Enlarge Person instead of Protection from Evil (using Quick Study at the beginning of the adventuring day) or take two rounds to get it cast (one full round to change my prepared spells and one full round to cast the spell). 
> 
> So, *Gwynfrid*, what do you say? Could we have discussed this at the beginning of the adventuring day instead of now?


It's not best practice, but I'll allow it as long as we aren't making it a habit. I realize we have slowed down due to RL issues, and it's not always easy to keep track.




> I don't think we are arguing now, BTW. Enlarge Person just has some negatives for our current circumstances. I will be able to get on Hangouts or receive phone calls tonight, so we can talk it over more there soon.


Indeed, casting Enlarge in the middle of combat has its drawbacks.

----------


## JWallyR

Well, sure, we talked about spell readout for that day (and then got caught in the weeds and arguing mostly about miscommunications IIRC), but today's a new adventuring day, with potentially different challenges than the day before. I have *extremely* limited experience with non-pure-spontaneous spellcasters, but I understand that the flexibility of a large "spells known" list is the major advantage of prepared casters, and don't Arcanists sort of split that difference?

My only point is that from day to day the optimal spell loadout may change (and IIRC again, Azkin wasn't really in the picture at that point, so his potential to cover PfE with some reliability hadn't been considered in discussion), so if we really want to coordinate that, we're going to have to talk about it more regularly. IRL coordination makes that difficult, though, so... *shrug*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Traditional Refl saves, DC17

E (1d20+6)[*9*]
M (1d20+7)[*18*]
C1 (1d20+7)[*16*]
C2 (1d20+7)[*11*]
C3 (1d20+7)[*18*]
C4 (1d20+7)[*26*]
C5 (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

C1 (1d20+7)[*26*]
C2 (1d20+7)[*15*]
C3 (1d20+7)[*22*]
C4 (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grekka's fall: (2d6)[*8*] damage.

----------


## CleverDragon

Totally and completely random Cal rolls:
(1d20+10)[*26*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I need a die roll for some reason (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## CleverDragon

Rolls for Cal's attack:
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+9)[*27*] (normally +10, but at -1 penalty for fear of fire all around him due to drawback)
Damage: (1d8+1)[*5*] plus (3d6+4)[*20*] cold damage. DC 17 Fort save or staggered (if still alive).
Due to grenadier ability, causing burst from bomb to become a _cone_ that spreads out to catch C1, the long edge adjacent to Menedes but not catching him in the spray.
C1 will take *7* points cold, Reflex DC 17 for half, also Fort 17 or staggered.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Casting Check to maintain concentration on Vershab's spell: (1d20+11)[*23*] vs DC 29 (10+16+3)
If successful Vershab summons 

(1d3)[*3*] Celestial Giant Frogs.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Cast Defensively (Vanish): (1d20+11)[*26*] vs DC 17.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Fort DC17: (1d20+3)[*22*] - and the lucky streak continues. Let's see... With that kind of damage? Not really.

----------


## Gwynfrid

And... (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot the remaining dog vs Lehasti: (1d20+6)[*7*] damage (1d4+6)[*7*] cc(26) (1d20+6)[*13*] cd (1d4+6)[*10*] with Inspire Courage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Stealth (1d20+10)[*12*] (incl +20 invisible and -20 for talking) vs Calathon's Perception (1d20+13)[*24*]

Stealth (1d20+10)[*17*] (incl +20 invisible and -10 for moving - Duh, forgot to change the roll, add 10 to result) vs Calathon's Perception (1d20+13)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka's two AoOs:
(1d20+12)[*29*] power attack (OO)
(1d20+12)[*19*] CC (31+)
(1d10+16)[*20*] damage
(1d10+16)[*20*] crit bonus

(1d20+12)[*20*] power attack (OO)
(1d20+12)[*28*] CC (31+)
(1d10+16)[*23*] damage
(1d10+16)[*22*] crit bonus

two reflex saves vs lingering alchemist fires: (vs DC 15?)
(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti gets an Acrobatics check to ignore the first 10 feet of the fall: (1d20+1)[*5*] vs DC 15  :Small Annoyed: 

Damage:
First 10 feet: (nothing) or (1d6)[*5*] nonlethal
Second 10 feet: (1d6)[*4*], lethal or nonlethal.

*Spoiler: Lehasti's post-leap stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 6, *Init* 1, *HP* 69/73, *Speed* 20
*AC* 13, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +12 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +10 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +10 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+1 Dex, +2 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1 Flaming today.
+2 Sacred bonus to saves vs death effects and undead afflictions, 1 hr duration.
Bless: +1 Morale to attack (Lehasti is fear immune already), 57 rds
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 resistance saves vs evil (net +1 w/cloak), 16 rds
Divine Favor: +1 Luck Attack/Damage, 6 rds
Prone

----------


## Gwynfrid

Stealth (1d20+20)[*21*] (incl +20 invisible and -10 for moving) vs Calathon's Perception (1d20+13)[*19*]

----------


## JWallyR

So it takes 4 minutes to don a breastplate normally. I'm assuming that Lehasti's _Divine Favor_ and Azkin's _Protection from Evil_  have expired before they're able to re-armor themselves. However, _Bless_ had a 6 minute duration, which would leave something like a minute and a half before its expiry. Is it reasonable to suppose that any talking and RP happens during armor re-donning, and the party can expect to enter the next room with _Bless_ active for another several rounds?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> So it takes 4 minutes to don a breastplate normally. I'm assuming that Lehasti's _Divine Favor_ and Azkin's _Protection from Evil_  have expired before they're able to re-armor themselves. However, _Bless_ had a 6 minute duration, which would leave something like a minute and a half before its expiry. Is it reasonable to suppose that any talking and RP happens during armor re-donning, and the party can expect to enter the next room with _Bless_ active for another several rounds?


Yes.

Shall I proceed, or do you wish to do something else in this room?

----------


## Farmerbink

In point of fact, with help (which I don't know why Calathon and/or Turi wouldn't do, while talking), a breastplate can be donned in 2 minutes.  We should still have several minutes of our longer buffs active, if we don't waste time.

Speaking of which, Turi could use up to 35 more HP.  I'd like him to at least be above half (for which he needs 8) before we start another fight.  We have a wand, no?

Assuming no objection, I'll roll for hits from the wand (the one starting at 22 charges) on Turi.  Base 19, ending heals at 48+
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*4*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]  Retroactive for the channels.

That's 6 *4* charges used. Turi is at 53/55 HP

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I like *FarmerBink*'s idea:

Vershab needs to be within 1 charge of the wand of CLW from full (35 HPs or higher). (1d8+1)[*9*], (1d8+1)[*2*], (1d8+1)[*3*], (1d8+1)[*6*], (1d8+1)[*3*], (1d8+1)[*7*], (1d8+1)[*2*]. Vershab is at *40* HPs.

Edit: Less charges used since the channels were done instead.

----------


## JWallyR

Ugh. You guys are so horrible.

A set of channels from Azkin:
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*6*]

Wherever this leaves you guys, you can burn charges of CLW from there.

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK more rolls until 3 are controlled:

(1d20+3)[*14*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]
(1d20+3)[*18*]
(1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Note for Lehasti: Cleave or Great Cleave work with a standard attack, not a FRA. With Great Cleave you can continue attacking as long as you hit and opponents are adjacent.

Last Great Cleave attack (1d20+12)[*16*] damage (2d4+13)[*17*] - Z10 is destroyed

----------


## JWallyR

G- I had posted the first attack as either the beginning of a Great Cleave or a FRA, as the numbers would be the same either way. The intent was not for there to be any conflation between FRA and Great Cleave.

(Edit: I discussed this in Hangouts, but I understand if it was impractical to read through that. The intent was for the first attack to stand, and then (depending on whether Azkin and Lehasti had been able to swap spaces with a 5ft step) for Lehasti to proceed with either the remaining Cleave attacks (at full BAB) or a single iterative attack (at BAB -5). I only mention this because you could choose to write the first two successful attacks that appear to be confirmed criticals as being particularly violent.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right. I got mixed up in the wording. Anyway, I used your rolls for 2nd attack in the FRA as the 2nd cleave. It all works in the end (mostly because of their low AC).

----------


## Farmerbink

Without reach of 15 feet+, VH should never have been able to do an aoo on Grekka?

Grekka went around to the left, there's no way her 20' speed would get that far the other way

----------


## JWallyR

To clarify for Farmerbink, he's saying that Grekka went through the doors on the border of H9 and H10, so unless Velriana has some reach mechanic with her grapple attack, she shouldn't have had any AoO.

For my part, I want to point out that I explicitly wrote that Azkin moves to flank with Turi, both in the fluff and the mechanics, so Azkin's flanking should be valid. I'm not sure what impact that has on the numbers since we don't know zombie HP, but the attack bonus and sneak attack ought to be legal.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> To clarify for Farmerbink, he's saying that Grekka went through the doors on the border of H9 and H10, so unless Velriana has some reach mechanic with her grapple attack, she shouldn't have had any AoO.


We clarified this in the Hangout, those doors weren't open. Sorry about the misunderstaning. Bink modified her action.




> For my part, I want to point out that I explicitly wrote that Azkin moves to flank with Turi, both in the fluff and the mechanics, so Azkin's flanking should be valid. I'm not sure what impact that has on the numbers since we don't know zombie HP, but the attack bonus and sneak attack ought to be legal.


Correct, my bad. As a result, Turi kills 2 zombies.

Finally, we have one pesky remaining zombie who made its save vs the bomb and attacks Turi.
Z16 (1d20+4)[*6*] damage (1d6+4)[*10*] cc(24) (1d20+4)[*14*] cd (1d6+4)[*8*]

Z23 tries a 5-ft step to attack Z16
Reflex (1d20)[*10*]
Attack (1d20+4)[*5*] damage (1d6+4)[*6*] cc(24) (1d20+4)[*19*] cd (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to roll for the duration of the fear effect on Vershab: (1d4)[*4*] rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

To determine whether the necrotic pulse over the city reanimates Menedes as an undead: (1d100)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Azkin looks rather uneasy at the idea of leaving Menedes' body behind, and even more so when he realizes the group will be keeping company with the undead horrors. Lehasti herself can't help but perceive the inherent evil emanating from the three walking dead, a result of the manner they were animated and powered. The stench of evil is even greater to her when she walks inside the room occupied by the zombie horde, its floor now littered with burnt and mangled, rotting body parts. The foul smell is not just physical in nature, but to the paladin it is also a spiritual aggression towards her very soul.


I want to check, because it is important that hints regarding a Paladin's status as a paladin don't go unnoticed - is this your way of saying that Lehasti is risking her status as a Paladin by allowing Vershab to do this?

This is a _critical_ thing for which I would hope we could get an unequivocal answer. IMO, *JWallyR* needs to either want Lehasti to fall (and then her to subsequently fall from grace) or if he doesn't want her to fall she shouldn't due to Vershab's actions. I asked IC about this because I suspected it would be a good opportunity for role-playing. Do we need to extend that conversation here?

The modifier for Vershab's roll of Knowledge (Nobility) is incorrect. It should be +9 (and trained). Does this change the results of the check?

Are the undead in this room being bolstered by the Desecrate effect, as per the spell? Will this effect travel with the seal you describe? Removing the seal to travel with it (effecting all the undead in the AoE) seems like a bad idea. However, removing it and then muting its effect somehow sounds better (since we don't want it used against us). Would storing it in a waterskin filled with holy water accomplish the effect of muting the influence of the magic?

----------


## JWallyR

1) Seconded with respect to the emphasis on the evil in the room. If it's literary to illustrate the wrongness of the room, then great; if it's intended as an indication that Lehasti's "let's not destroy them immediately with prejudice" decision at the moment is a danger to her status as a paladin, that's something I need to know. I tried to write her as being extremely uncomfortable with the zombies, but prepared (for sake of peace with Vershab, basically) to deal with that larger issue later. If that's a problem, I'll escalate her reaction (even more than I had been planning) in upcoming posts, as I have no intention for Lehasti to fall.

2) While I don't think that Lehasti or Azkin have the tools at the moment to do any major-duty cleansing of the profaned altar, I'd still like their Knowledge checks to count:
Lehasti: (1d20+4)[*5*] for Religion and (1d20+4)[*6*] for Nobility <----- lawl -_-
Azkin: (1d20+5)[*13*] for Religion

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, I'm back home and now de-jet-lagged, mostly. Sorry about the long delay in answering.




> I want to check, because it is important that hints regarding a Paladin's status as a paladin don't go unnoticed - is this your way of saying that Lehasti is risking her status as a Paladin by allowing Vershab to do this?


It is not. I just meant to emphasize the fact that the room is evil, perceptibly to a paladin. The fact that this feeling is uncomfortable to her is for effect. I also wanted to remind everybody that the zombies are evil, because this is sometimes forgotten (due to past game editions where mindlessness equated neutrality).

Now, whether or not Lehasti is risking her paladinhood is a good question. I don't want this to be a black or white matter. Her decision could be just a practical, short-term thing. Or it could be seen as the first step on the road to downfall. This rests mostly on Lehasti's perception of it, I think.

In other words, I don't want to enforce Lehasti's RP on the player. It's not a permission to do whatever's convenient with no limitations: But I'm pretty comfortable that JWallyR isn't about to do that, so I don't think there is a problem.




> This is a _critical_ thing for which I would hope we could get an unequivocal answer. IMO, *JWallyR* needs to either want Lehasti to fall (and then her to subsequently fall from grace) or if he doesn't want her to fall she shouldn't due to Vershab's actions.


Yes, I think that's a good way to put it.




> The modifier for Vershab's roll of Knowledge (Nobility) is incorrect. It should be +9 (and trained). Does this change the results of the check?


I was having trouble accessing your updated sheet due to poor WiFi conditions. And anyway, I got this wrong: The roll was DC15.  Vershab recognizes the seal of the Shepses family.




> Are the undead in this room being bolstered by the Desecrate effect, as per the spell?


Yes. 




> Will this effect travel with the seal you describe?


Good question. The answer is no. The effect comes from the altar. The location of the seal doesn't change the situation, but having a cleansed seal + Consecrating the place will revert the desecration.




> 1) Seconded with respect to the emphasis on the evil in the room. If it's literary to illustrate the wrongness of the room, then great; if it's intended as an indication that Lehasti's "let's not destroy them immediately with prejudice" decision at the moment is a danger to her status as a paladin, that's something I need to know. I tried to write her as being extremely uncomfortable with the zombies, but prepared (for sake of peace with Vershab, basically) to deal with that larger issue later. If that's a problem, I'll escalate her reaction (even more than I had been planning) in upcoming posts, as I have no intention for Lehasti to fall.


I don't think anything in your posts was a problem. As I said above, I trust your judgment on Lehasti's RP to be appropriate so she doesn't fall, and I don't want to enforce anything towards you in that regard.




> 2) While I don't think that Lehasti or Azkin have the tools at the moment to do any major-duty cleansing of the profaned altar, I'd still like their Knowledge checks to count:
> Lehasti: [roll0] for Religion and [roll1] for Nobility <----- lawl -_-
> Azkin: [roll2] for Religion


Not really  :Small Amused: . By the way, you don't need to have fantastic Knowledge(Religion) numbers to be a good priest. All you need is faith. Azkin is unschooled and barely knows how to read: It makes sense for him not to be a theological expert.

----------


## CleverDragon

Attempting Knowledge (Religion) against Skeleton things:
(1d20+6)[*15*]

And against the head in a cage: (_sings_ 'despite all its rage, it is still just a....'  ahem... :Small Red Face: )
(1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

So, here: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## CleverDragon

Time for a Will save:
(1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## CleverDragon

Well then! In that case, time for an attack roll:

_Create pit_ extract
(1d20+10)[*23*] (including point blank shot)

----------


## JWallyR

A couple of questions for DM:
1) does the 30 ft depth of the pit created by Calathon break LoS for the hateful gaze ability?
2) If so, I assume the ability is temporarily not in effect, but Lehasti doesn't get a second save when she re-enters its LoS?
3) The skeletons ignore the non-lethal fall damage I assume, but would they take the remaining lethal fall damage?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> A couple of questions for DM:
> 1) does the 30 ft depth of the pit created by Calathon break LoS for the hateful gaze ability?
> 2) If so, I assume the ability is temporarily not in effect, but Lehasti doesn't get a second save when she re-enters its LoS?
> 3) The skeletons ignore the non-lethal fall damage I assume, but would they take the remaining lethal fall damage?


1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes; however, since they didn't jump on their own, but fell, the damage is all lethal. The rules about the 1st 10 feet causing only non-lethal damage only applies when you jump voluntarily.

----------


## CleverDragon

Acrobatics check: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## JWallyR

Forgot to roll potential sneak attack dice due to Azkin flanking:
(1d6)[*2*] on the plain attack
(1d6)[*5*] on the AoO

----------


## CleverDragon

CLW wand rolls (needs to add up to 19 to bring to full):
(1d8+1)[*7*] points of healing
(1d8+1)[*2*] points of healing
(1d8+1)[*6*] points of healing
(1d8+1)[*3*] points of healing
(1d8+1)[*8*] points of healing

4 charges used. Now at 37/38 HP.

----------


## Farmerbink

Starting at 20/55.  Going until....  Let's say 45+

(1d8+1)[*9*] *29*
(1d8+1)[*4*] *33*
(1d8+1)[*4*] *37*
(1d8+1)[*9*] *46*
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*9*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]

Only 4 charges.  Neat.

Counting IC-rolls that becomes 13... >_<

----------


## Gwynfrid

Perception for Turi (1d20+10)[*27*] vs Naghut's Stealth (1d20+12)[*22*]

Initiative
Calathon (1d20+4)[*15*]
Vershab (1d20+7)[*24*] 
Grekka (1d20+4)[*17*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*10*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*21*]
Azkin (1d20+10)[*17*]
Naghut (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Will save (1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative
Calathon (1d20+4)[*16*]
Vershab (1d20+7)[*11*] 
Grekka (1d20+4)[*9*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*5*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*19*]
Azkin (1d20+10)[*15*]
Naghut (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

OK, I think I just need to post it here...

Please make requests for your PCs (and followers) for buffs in the OoC thread. Your options are as follows:

3rd - Fly
2nd - Cat's Agility, Invisibility
1st - Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil

Vershab has a limited number of spell slots, so I will need you to think about it and only request buffs you cannot handle some other way. I have three to five slots available for Fly (2 charges in a wand), five 2nd level spell slots, and seven 1st level slots (one from the Pearl of Power). 

Once combat begins I would like _something_ to do with my actions, so I would really like at least one slot of each level unused before we begin combat with the big bad guy. I have some scrolls that will help keep Vershab useful and cantrips for 1d6 damage to undead, but that won't last long. We should maximize our effort in the first several rounds and go rocket-tag on him hard.

*PC Name*
*3rd Level Buff(s)*
*2nd Level Buff(s)*
*1st Level Buff(s)*

Lehasti
Fly

Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil (cast by Azkin)

Grekka
Fly



Calathon


Remove Fear? (Cast by Azkin)

Vershab


Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear (Cast by Azkin), Shield

Azkin


Remove Fear? (Cast by Azkin)

Turi
Fly
Cat's Grace, Invisibility?
Protection from Evil



Azkin should prepare and cast some Remove Fear spells. For everyone who isn't Lehasti, those will come in handy. The bonuses will not stack with Lehasti's Aura of Courage, but anyone outside of melee will be grateful for them (Vershab, for example). 
--------------------------------

Another thing we should be considering - it would be great if we had a good idea how to get a holy symbol to let us past the guardian. Anyone got some thoughts on that?

----------


## JWallyR

As mentioned in hangouts, PfE is a domain spell, so Azkin *will* be preparing at least one with his 4 first level slots. Depending on how many/which of our other characters want PfE, I'm happy to use his remaining slots on Remove Fear, except for maybe one casting of Bless for the whole party? I don't know of any other morale bonuses to attack with which it would be redundant.

Lehasti has a potion of Aid, which would be redundant with Bless, but only for one character. She also has a potion of Bull's Strength (probably for herself) and Eagle's Splendor, which would seem to be a good thing for her to throw in advance of Smite Evil and etc. She will probably prepare Veil of Positive Energy for its Sacred bonuses to Saves and AC which stack with PfE, and Divine Favor for her own offensive use. She's obviously not well suited to buffing anybody else, so...

----------


## Farmerbink

Grekka is in a similar position to Lehasti.

She'll have a use of bull's strength for herself, along with weapon of awe.  Grekka can cast bless, if we want Azkin's spells reserved for in-combat casting (or even if we want Azkin to be responsible for "upping" it, should we get to round 11.

Cat's grace would be nice on Turi, and perhaps reduce person as well?  Dunno if that was an option or not.  

Honestly, other than that, I don't know what other options are on the table.

An extended shield (or two) could go a long way to keeping the melee hale.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Cat's grace would be nice on Turi, and perhaps reduce person as well?  Dunno if that was an option or not.


Vershab doesn't know Reduce Person.




> An extended shield (or two) could go a long way to keeping the melee hale.


Shield can only be cast upon oneself - Vershab will be using the wand to cast it upon himself. If anyone else can use magic device they can get the buff too.

----------


## JWallyR

If UMD can be tried untrained, Lehasti has a 7 mod... Cha for the win! And it'd be awesome to have another +4 AC!

----------


## Farmerbink

Starting at: ((*40/55 and 47/54*))

Lehasti's LoH on Grekka: (3d6)[*13*] (53/55)

Two CLWs: starting with whoever is at lower life: (1d8+2)[*10*] (54/54)

edit: Didn't need the second.  Both are topped off after rest.
(1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

It can't be used untrained, but Turi has 4 ranks in UMD for a net of +7 mod.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I found the claim of +7 untrained to be rather incredible, so I checked. Lehasti is trained. The difficulty with this otherwise fine idea is more in the duration of the spell - 1 minute.

----------


## JWallyR

Huh. So she is. I was looking at the "Class skill" checkbox.

Regardless, 6 of that +7 is straight up Charisma and Circlet of Persuasion, so other than being able to say she's trained that 1 rank isn't doing much.

----------


## JWallyR

I thought a Knowledge (Local) check might be appropriate for Azkin's knowledge of Wati as it actually exists: (1d20+4)[*8*] trained.
He is not trained in Geography, if that's relevant, but (1d20)[*7*] just in case.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Prior to opening the door to fight Nebta-Khufre Vershab will cast Invisibility (6 minutes) on Turi and then exchange that for a Web spell prepared.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Two Will saves for Turi, including Remove Fear effect.
(1d20+8)[*16*]
(1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: for Turi*
Show

Another roll (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot the save for Calathon. Can you please post your full, buffed stat block?

(1d20+13)[*27*] with Dex 24.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Concentration Check to keep casting his spell (DC 28): (1d20+11)[*24*]

----------


## JWallyR

AoO, holding for a non-zombie opponent, because I botched the formatting (and that's why the roll count is off in IC):

Attack: (1d20+17)[*32*]
CC: (1d20+17)[*30*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+12)[*17*] magic/slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire
Crit dDamage: (2d4+12)[*16*] magic/slashing

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot 3 zombies attacking Calathon. One of them has a Haste effect, total 4 attacks.

#1 Miss chance (1d100)[*47*] attack (1d20+5)[*11*] damage (1d6+4)[*5*] cc(25) (1d20+5)[*8*] cd (1d6+4)[*8*]
#2 Miss chance (1d100)[*47*] attack (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d6+4)[*10*] cc(25) (1d20+5)[*14*] cd (1d6+4)[*8*]
#3 Miss chance (1d100)[*87*] attack (1d20+4)[*18*] damage (1d6+4)[*7*] cc(24) (1d20+4)[*7*] cd (1d6+4)[*6*]
#4 Miss chance (1d100)[*42*] attack (1d20+4)[*12*] damage (1d6+4)[*9*] cc(24) (1d20+4)[*24*] cd (1d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## JWallyR

Hey DM- I have been mistakenly rolling 2d4 instead of 2d6 for Falchion base damage due to Enlarge Person. I commented in Hangouts, but I thought I'd mention it on here. If you're feeling generous and we are 1 or 2 HP from downing either the mummy that Lehasti hit or 1-4 on NK (assuming the AoO I rolled hit), please take that into consideration.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, I'll roll 4 times 2d6+12. The first two are the critical vs the mummy, the other vs Nebta-Khufre.

(2d6+12)[*20*] 
(2d6+12)[*16*] 
(2d6+12)[*23*] 
(2d6+12)[*22*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's AoO this turn, forgot to roll:
Attack: (1d20+16)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*36*] for x2 on 31+
Damage: (2d6+12)[*20*] magic slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire
Crit damage: (2d6+12)[*18*] magic slashing

I haven't been rolling for Azkin because it hasn't seemed necessary. I'm hoping that remains the case.

I also forgot to track Azkin's damage from the initial spell and subsequent healing; his HP has been corrected. He is now 5 down from full.

----------


## CleverDragon

Cal's Reflex save: (1d20+13)[*23*] vs DC 19 (pit)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lots of zombie rolls

Reflex DC18 (level 2 extract) with +2 (per create pit spell):
Z13 (1d20+2)[*17*] (fall damage (3d6)[*11*])
Z4 (1d20+2)[*14*] (fall damage (3d6)[*3*])
Z18 (1d20+2)[*22*] (fall damage (3d6)[*11*])
Z15 (1d20+2)[*12*] (fall damage (3d6)[*12*])
Z16 (1d20+2)[*4*] (fall damage (3d6)[*7*])
Z20 (1d20+2)[*13*] (fall damage (3d6)[*14*])
Z19 (1d20+2)[*15*] (fall damage (3d6)[*13*])

Reflex DC19 for half of 9 cold damage
Z4 (1d20)[*8*]
Z18 (1d20)[*11*]
Z11 (1d20)[*1*]
Z23 (1d20)[*3*]
Z27 (1d20)[*17*]
Z24 (1d20)[*18*]
Z25 (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vanth Will save vs mummy's Despair power, (1d20+10)[*11*] or paralyzed [roll]1d4[/rounds]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grr, botched roll (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

More botched rolls...

Z23 (1d20+2)[*11*]
Z18 (1d20+2)[*3*]
Z27 (1d20+2)[*16*]
Z24 (1d20+2)[*21*]
Z35 (1d20+2)[*3*]
Z45 (1d20+2)[*5*]
Z32 (1d20+2)[*17*]
Z33 (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vanth's Will save (reroll) (1d20+10)[*17*] vs DC 16 or (still) paralyzed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vanth's AoO if Nebta-Khufre incurs one: +1 Adamantine Scythe (1d20+16)[*20*] attack, (1d20+14)[*33*] (20/x4), (2d4+7)[*14*] magic slashing damage, (6d4+21)[*36*] critical strike damage

----------


## CleverDragon

Reflex save: (1d20+13)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Save DC19 vs, 9 cold
Z11 (1d20)[*2*]
Z25 (1d20)[*7*]
Z28 (1d20)[*17*]
Z42 (1d20)[*17*]
Z21 (1d20)[*18*]

Based on damage in the previous round, Z11 and Z25 are destroyed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon gets in view of the mummies.
Will DC16 (1d20+4)[*18*] and Will DC16 (1d20+4)[*16*], or paralyzed (1d4)[*2*] rounds

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot 2 saves, DC18 for the pit

Z21 (1d20+2)[*12*] (fall damage (3d6)[*13*])
Z34 (1d20+2)[*3*] (fall damage (3d6)[*17*])

----------


## Gwynfrid

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the following are the Will saves for Draak and Azkin:
Draak (1d20+5)[*22*] and (1d20+5)[*20*] if failed, paralyzed (1d4)[*2*] rounds
Azkin (1d20+9)[*24*] and (1d20+9)[*20*]  if failed, paralyzed (1d4)[*3*] rounds

----------


## DarkOne7141981

That sounds right. Feel free to carry on with your update with that roll for Draak's saving throw.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Last zombie having missed the AoO: 5-ft step and try again (1d20+4)[*22*]
And finally, save to not fall (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## JWallyR

Off chance that Azkin was able to get into a flanking position and get some sneak attacks:

(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Religion) Calathon (1d20+8)[*24*]
Knowledge(Religion) Vershab (1d20+17)[*35*]
Spellcraft Calathon (1d20+13)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I should have rolled this in IC.

AoO if the cats continue to come at Turi:
(1d20+11)[*21*] kukri
(1d20+11)[*25*] CC (29+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus

----------


## Gwynfrid

Climbing esoboks
(1d20+9)[*24*]
(1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Concentration (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

botched climb roll (1d20+9)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

forgot lightning damage for Turi (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## CleverDragon

Acid damage, second round: (just in case it drops the wight) (1d6)[*6*]

If it does, then Cal's attack will be directed at NK. If not, then it'll be at the wight. I just want to know what I should write :)

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to roll for the AoO against Lehasti
(1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d8+4)[*6*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*26*] damage (1d8+4)[*8*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The Relic Knights have explored the lost Sepulcher of the Servant, final resting place of Wati's greatest hero, Nefru Shepses, vanquished the minions of the Forgotten Pharaoh cult, brought an end, at a terrible cost, to the necrotic pulse, brought justice to the mad necromancer Nebta-Khufre and recovered the ancient artifact, the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh. As a result...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 7! 

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

Farmerbink: Please bring Turi straight to level 7.
JWally R: Please update Azkin to level 5. Feel free to retrain him to be more of a cleric since there will be downtime allowing him to do so. However, I would keep a minimum of one rogue level to reflect his upbringing (and you can keep more rogue levels if you prefer him that way).

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'm happy to report that we have completed chapter II of the Mummy's Mask AP - Empty Graves. What's left to do is wrapping up the events in Wati and whatever research and RP you wish to conduct in the aftermath.

I hope you'll be game to continue the AP with chapter III - Shifting Sands, which will take us beyond the limits of the city of Wati. 

I also understand that there has been a few elements of frustration with the way I've been running this game in recent months. I'm happy to take your feedback and make any adjustments necessary to make sure the game remains equally enjoyable for everybody. Just let me know what you would like to see improved.

Thanks!

----------


## JWallyR

1) A lot of my frustrations have been related to dice, which are temperamental, and there seem to have been a few misunderstandings on the parts of the players that contributed to that last encounter being something of a slog. No other concerns spring immediately to mind, and I am happy to continue the game substantially as-is.

2) Lehasti's HP die roll: (1d5+8)[*12*]
Azkin's HP die roll: (1d4+6)[*8*]

As Lehasti will be taking Leadership for her 7th level feat, Azkin is going to be tweaked in keeping with a stronger mechanical tie to Lehasti's leadership and being a conduit for the divine power of Sarenrae. Full updates to Lehasti and Azkin alike pending.

----------


## Farmerbink

Since Turi was a hair behind, I need two of these:
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*] 
(both + 4 for half the HD, and Con bonus of +2.  Haven't decided favored class bonuses yet)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I'll try to respond in as organized a fashion as I can:

HP roll: (1d3)[*2*] +3 + 1 (CON) +1 (Favored Class Bonus) = 7

1. I will certainly be up for playing Chapter 3.

2. Regarding how the game is going, I suspect handling choices and combat-related questions in a timely manner will continue to be a challenge. It is in the nature of Play-by-Post, but the first round of combat with *NK* is a good example - we know something went wrong but didn't realize it until several rounds later. Around the table this might not be insurmountable, but with PbP it is even worse since it takes so long for rounds to occur. Since I don't have a specific suggestion right now I will just ask that we keep looking at these situations and trying to make them work out well. 

Otherwise, the idea of preparing for combat has worked better in the last several months. It is hard work getting it all organized, but once done it seemed to go well (except for *NK* using _Dispel Magic_). Competent enemies will continue to be a challenge, and since BBEGs tend to be higher level it will be hard to prevent their counters and/or escapes. We are going to be challenged, but it would behoove us as players to consider the likely intelligence of our enemies and how tactical they are likely to be in their thinking. 

The concern is the rocket-tag that is coming - PFS scenarios are notoriously _not_ optimized. Should we be expecting particularly challenging encounters in the future, or were the challenges here to ensure that the PCs that we wanted to write-out died?

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 1. I will certainly be up for playing Chapter 3.


Great! Looking forward to it.




> 2. Regarding how the game is going, I suspect handling choices and combat-related questions in a timely manner will continue to be a challenge. It is in the nature of Play-by-Post, but the first round of combat with *NK* is a good example - we know something went wrong but didn't realize it until several rounds later. Around the table this might not be insurmountable, but with PbP it is even worse since it takes so long for rounds to occur. Since I don't have a specific suggestion right now I will just ask that we keep looking at these situations and trying to make them work out well.


Very true. I apologize again for the hiccup in round 1 of this recent fight, it did have a significant impact. Still, I think recapping the whole round would have been a worse option.




> Otherwise, the idea of preparing for combat has worked better in the last several months. It is hard work getting it all organized, but once done it seemed to go well (except for *NK* using _Dispel Magic_). Competent enemies will continue to be a challenge, and since BBEGs tend to be higher level it will be hard to prevent their counters and/or escapes. We are going to be challenged, but it would behoove us as players to consider the likely intelligence of our enemies and how tactical they are likely to be in their thinking.


So. Very. True. In the last fight your preparation was excellent, but some tactical choices once combat had begun were questionable. On my side, playing the chapter's biggest antagonist to the very best of his considerable abilities and intelligence was only natural.




> The concern is the rocket-tag that is coming - PFS scenarios are notoriously _not_ optimized. Should we be expecting particularly challenging encounters in the future, or were the challenges here to ensure that the PCs that we wanted to write-out died?


I had to look the term up, but yes, valid question. First off - I have been trying to balance the encounters to the group's power so that each one is at least mildly challenging. If an encounter is of negligible challenge, I tend to skip it or to group it with another one. This is meant to speed up the pace. IRL, a minor encounter doesn't waste a lot of time but in PbP it usually will. So, you get only the hardest encounters, or encounters that have been merged and therefore have become harder than written in the AP. On the other hand, the number of encounters is cut somewhere between 30 and 50%. I'm also handwaving random encounters for the same reason (not a fan of random encounters anyway).

Another reason to beef up the encounters is that the group is based on 25PB, well over what the AP expects.

Regarding the characters who died - this was planned. When Menedes' player bowed out, I didn't want the character to stay around and take space. The easiest and most dramatic way to do this was to unleash the Velriana revenant on him. I adjusted the encounter a little bit to make sure he wouldn't survive.

In Grekka's case, we had agreed with Bink long ago that he wanted to change to a new character, and the best way to fix that was for her to die. I simply decided to focus the mummies' attacks on her, and to make her fail her save.

In the future, I have no plan to continue with such extra-aggressive tactics, unless there is a reason why a character need to be removed. Of course this would have to be agreed with the player beforehand.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Sounds good - I think we are on similar pages if not the same one.

Regarding loot - Vershab will be spending *1,285 GP* of our group loot to scribe spells and buy a new spellbook (first one is at 99/100 pages). I would edit the loot table, but can we just sell off some stuff to make this work? Vershab hasn't been collecting baubles and coins to hold onto personally...

If allowed, he would sell the remaining Cultist spellbook that he had been holding (for _Create Pit_) and no longer needs.

This particular encounter has resulted in a sizable amount of loot in Vershab's possession, but I think the spells now available will be well used by the party. The wands and scrolls will be worthwhile too. If anyone thinks these resources are being poorly handled, let me know and I can cut back somewhat.

It will be nice to see what is available now that the plague is over and vendors will be reopening their shops...hint hint... :Small Cool:

----------


## JWallyR

I approve of the selling of gems and other such non-combat-relevant valuables. I will need to review the loot table to get an idea of Lehasti's share of loot to invest in appropriate upgrades for Lehasti. Her weapon is pretty solid, but armor and other defensive items would seem appropriate, though I'm open to suggestion from any of the more experienced players.  :Small Big Grin: 

Still pending character updates for Lehasti and Azkin. Been that kind of a week.

----------


## Gwynfrid

To DarkOne's question about shopping: In Wati, you can find any item with a value of 5200gp or less with a 75% chance. Since you have time to wait, you can commission items to be crafted, or imported from somewhere else. So, I'll wave the 75% thing - you can have  anything up to 5200gp within a couple of months.

In addition, the various sages, mages and scholars of the city have the following for sale:

scroll of Commune with Birds
oil of Bless Weapon
potion of Horn of Pursuit
small wood shield +1
wand of Whispering Wind
halberd +1
scroll of Command
potion of Youthful Appearance
potion of Anticipate Peril
scroll of Shillelagh
scroll of Air Step
staff of rigor
wand of Tongues
scroll of Reckless Infatuation
potion of Blessing of Courage and Life
cloak of resistance +4
wand of Sky Steed
breastplate, impervious +4
wand of Paragon Surge
vibrant purple prism ioun stone
staff of illusion

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Wow, that is quite the eclectic mix of items for sale...Vershab would like the staff of rigor, wand of Tongues, cloak of resistance +4, vibrant purple prism ioun stone, and the staff of illusion. However, I don't think any of those is really the right thing to purchase for the price at this time...

I am strongly debating purchasing a Headband of Intellect, but the Mask of the Forgotten Pharoah _does_ cover that slot...does anyone else think they should wear it? Should I have Vershab wear it?

We should sell a ton of stuff. I have taken some time and looked at the Google Document for our loot. Items highlighted in Red have already been used or sold and should be removed from the document (IMO). Items highlighted yellow should be sold, IMO. There should be a sizable bit of cash from such an exchange - can this be confirmed by *Gwynfrid* please?

As for items not listed, Vershab would like to go ahead and purchase/commission the following items:

- Cracked Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone (500 GP, +1 Competence bonus to Initiative)
- Travelers Any-Tool (250 GP)
- Sleeves of Many Garments (200 GP)
- Quick Runner's Shirt (1,000 GP)
- Efficient Quiver (1,800 GP)
- Eyes of the Eagle (+5 Perception, 2,500 GP)
- Ring of Sustenance (2,500 GP)
- Lesser Metamagic Rod (Silent Spell) (3,000 GP)

If there are funds remaining, Vershab could always use more Pearls of Power (1,000 GP).

The party should invest in additional Wands of Cure Light Wounds and a set of First Aid Gloves (4,500 GP) as party-loot, IMO.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Wow, that is quite the eclectic mix of items for sale...


I went by the book and rolled for random items as per the rules. Kind of a test for me, since I never do that usually. The result looks, suitably, all over the place....




> We should sell a ton of stuff. I have taken some time and looked at the Google Document for our loot. Items highlighted in Red have already been used or sold and should be removed from the document (IMO). Items highlighted yellow should be sold, IMO. There should be a sizable bit of cash from such an exchange - can this be confirmed by *Gwynfrid* please?


You don't have a problem selling the items at the usual 50 % discount. Exceptions are:
- Poisons and drugs like mumia. You have to go against the law to sell those.
- Items that qualify as antiques. Through Minnhotep, you might be able to command a higher price than for a regular magical trinket.

----------


## Farmerbink

> You don't have a problem selling the items at the usual 50 % discount. Exceptions are:
> - Poisons and drugs like mumia. You have to go against the law to sell those.


I'm seriously considering having Turi use poisons.  I know they suck, but they could have useful effects.  He's not concerned about the legality.  

Are the drugs able to be applied via injury?  If not, we should probably leave them with the authorities to dispose of.  I don't have a solution for any of that.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I know you don't have much time of late, but there are some guides on poison out there. They never get good against undead, though...something to think about.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I'm seriously considering having Turi use poisons.  I know they suck, but they could have useful effects.  He's not concerned about the legality.


It's easier to use them in a dungeon than sell them in a downtown shop, certainly.




> Are the drugs able to be applied via injury?  If not, we should probably leave them with the authorities to dispose of.  I don't have a solution for any of that.


You could apply them via injury but it would serve no combat purpose, because, in contrast to poisons, drugs take a long time to do serious harm. Short term, some of them would actually have a buff effect.

----------


## JWallyR

For a variety of reasons, I am leaning toward having Azkin be a "plain old" cleric of Sarenrae. I hope to be able to finalize his setup this evening, and will be posting an RP post in any case.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let me know when I can review the level 7 character sheets?

----------


## JWallyR

Yeah... I don't know if I'm the worst offender here, but Lehasti should be review-ready. I should be "working from home" on the road tomorrow, so I might be able to grind through getting Azkin ready. We're driving up to see some friends this weekend, so I don't know if I'll be super responsive after tomorrow, though.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Took a look at Lehasti's sheet. Remarks:
- caster level 4
- total attack bonus on falchion is +13, other weapons increase by +1 too
- channel energy, 4d6 (as cleric; it scales on odd levels, while LoH does on even levels). Also: DC16.
- I would pick a level 2 spell to prep in the morning.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi:
- he can't be flatfooted anymore, so this is mostly moot, but I think when flatfooted he has AC 16 and CMD 15.
- need a level 7 feat
- need a choice for Rogue's Edge
- need a level 6 talent.

----------


## Farmerbink

I think one of us is missing something on the AC.  I believe that armor, natural armor, and deflection would all apply to your flat-footed AC (5, 1, and 1 for Turi), and am not 100% sure what does and doesn't apply to CMD.  Mind double-checking those numbers?

I've chosen unbalancing trick for my rogue 6 talent, and greater trip for my 7th-level feat, and escape artist for my rogue's edge (move action to escape from grapple ftw)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I will update this post when done, but I am planning to purge our spreadsheet of the "junk" we will want to sell to turn it into cash. 50% for all mundane loot and Magical Items, 100% for cash, 58% (as rolled in the Google Hangouts thread) for antiques.

Once a total is determined I will split the cash 4.5 ways (a half-portion for Azkin) to be divided between the PCs as desired by the players.

Edit: Our grand total (so far) is *29,300 GP, 7 SP, and 2 CP*. Split as described each of us receive: 

All PCs - *6,511 GP, 2 SP, and 7 CP*.

Azkin (half-portion) - *3,255 GP, 6 SP, and 5 CP*.

All players need to check our the Google Spreadsheet and note the remaining items in the "Loot to claim or sell" tab. If you want them, claim them. In particular there are lots of basic items that *JWallyR* should grab for Azkin and ranged weaponry that *CleverDragon* should grab for Calathon. Claim them and then let me know so I can update the spreadsheet while we all have time.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Sorry for the double post, but I am going to go ahead and take from my previous list and spend my cash as follows:




> - Cracked Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone (500 GP, +1 Competence bonus to Initiative)
> - Travelers Any-Tool (250 GP)
> - Sleeves of Many Garments (200 GP)
> - Quick Runner's Shirt (1,000 GP)
> - Efficient Quiver (1,800 GP)
> - Eyes of the Eagle (+5 Perception, 2,500 GP)



Just in case no one decided to look into it...the party should invest in additional Wands of Cure Light Wounds and a set of First Aid Gloves (4,500 GP) as party-loot, IMO. We could sell more of the stuff that Grekka/Menedes had to fund these items.

----------


## JWallyR

So I'm looking through loot, and if Calathon doesn't want the Seeking Composite Shortbow +1, it would probably make a great ranged back-up weapon for Lehasti (as opposed to her current option of a Sling). On the other hand, having it count against her WBL for a very much back-up option is questionable.

Ultimately, though, Calathon has dibs. If he wants it, he can have it; otherwise, Lehasti may claim it.

Edit: The Adaptive Longbow looks like an even _better_ option for Lehasti's backup weapon, adding significantly more strength bonus to the damage. Dunno if Calathon is as interested as I am.

----------


## Farmerbink

I _will_ check the sheet tonight.  I have editing privileges, and will make time after dinner, damnit.  

Can I get a simple yes/no as to whether it would be appropriate to "import" onto Turi things from Grekka that he would find useful? (The cloak of resistance is good, the magical bardiche not so much)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab gives his approval.

----------


## JWallyR

No argument from Lehasti or Azkin.

Semi-related: Do we have a firm total on shares of party loot? Do I need to total up Lehasti's existing wealth to figure out how much of her share is in free coin for purchase of magic items? There are of course several entry-level magic items which would be very helpful.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Bro, read my post five up from yours. It's the best I have seen and relies upon the rest of the players checking the spreadsheet. If you have done that, it is as accurate as anyone can manage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

OK, I have been way behind in looking at what you guys were doing. Over this week-end (a long week-end in Canada) I have a bit more time to check it out.

I see you have reorganized the spreadsheet a bit:
- The "party loot" tab lists the loot that's been claimed
- The "loot to sell or claim" tab lists the things that are under discussion. This one has items claimed by Grekka or Menedes, which are now available to others. (Although it would behoove the group, especially the Lawful members, to think of their comrades' families).
- The "sold loot" tab lists the stuff that can unequivocally be sold.
- I renamed the final tab to "individual equipment". As I requested a couple of times, I would appreciate it if you could all list all your items in that tab, except those worth less than 200gp. This will allow me to assess the group's position relative to WBL and the PCs vs each other.

Turi is the only one reporting his equipment in this table. It shows a bit under 15000gp total. If we add the 6500 split of the cash from sold loot, that will leave him at 21500, a bit under expected WBL (23500 at level 7).

I'd like to see where the others stand on that scale. So, my requests are:
- Please pick your choices in the "loot to sell or claim" tab. Can we agree that anything not claimed by, say, 1 week from now will be considered sold?
- Consider purchases with the newly acquired cash, should you so wish.
- Please list the full result under "individual equipment", including stuff you had prior to this loot sharing exercise.

Does the above make sense? Too much bookkeeping? Let me know. We could simplify things if that's the group consensus. I also wonder how much difference in character wealth consider OK. In my IRL group, there are people who are really attentive to that, and others who don't care. I tend to fall in the camp of keeping an eye on wealth balance, but if you want to shrug it off it's not a problem for me.

----------


## CleverDragon

Cal's HP roll: (I think I'm doing this right)
(1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Notes on character sheets below.

*Calathon:
*- Bomb within 30' damage: 4d6+5
- I think you should have (4 class +4 Int)*7 lvl +2 FCB = 58 skills ranks

Otherwise I think you're fine.

*Turi:
*


> I think one of us is missing something on the AC.  I believe that armor, natural armor, and deflection would all apply to your flat-footed AC (5, 1, and 1 for Turi), and am not 100% sure what does and doesn't apply to CMD.  Mind double-checking those numbers?
> 
> I've chosen unbalancing trick for my rogue 6 talent, and greater trip for my 7th-level feat, and escape artist for my rogue's edge (move action to escape from grapple ftw)


Sorry about the very slow answer on this one. I got it wrong, because I counted from your AC and CMD down, simply subtracting 5 for Dex. The good news is, it's your AC and CMD that are wrong, they should be 1 higher: The Dex bonus is wrongly counted as 4 instead of 5.

Another thing: It took me a while to retrace your trip combo, very nifty! Even more than you made it look, because I think you're shortchanging it a little bit. Your trip bonus should be +5 BAB +5 Dex (W. Finesse) + 2 Improved Trip +2 Greater Trip +1 kukri +1 Weapon Focus = +16.

Now for the bad news, I think your skill rank count is off. You should have 2*1 fighter + 8*6 rogue + 2 FCB + 0 Int = 52. You swapped Skilled for Heart of the Slums so you don't get a racial bonus.

*Vershab:
*
Other than you haven't prepared all spells, I think I have no comment.

*Lehasti:
*The sheet is fine. How about Azkin?

----------


## Farmerbink

> Now for the bad news, I think your skill rank count is off. You should have 2*1 fighter + 8*6 rogue + 2 FCB + 0 Int = 52. You swapped Skilled for Heart of the Slums so you don't get a racial bonus.


Aren't we using background skills?

That said, I still think I did something funky, and I'm not at all sure where.  I've only got 8 background skill ranks that I see, rather than the 14 there should be....  I'll fix that, pending an answer to the first question.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Aren't we using background skills?


No. At least, none of the other characters (including Grekka) are. Background skills aren't mentioned in the 16, and I'm pretty sure I wasn't aware they existed back when we launched the AP.

That said, if a majority of players think this is a rule they would like to play, I don't mind adding it retroactively.

----------


## Farmerbink

Got it. I wonder how I got that so wrong. I must have built Turi with it when it wasnt appropriate. 

Id be happy to include it, as I think skills are stupid broken and this seems to be a minor improvement to me. Still, I wont press the issue.

----------


## JWallyR

1) Azkin (Full Cleric) should be mechanically complete: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1542576

2) I'm 100% down with background skills. The default system seems to have basically 2 tiers of skill-users:
Skill-monkey classes (rogues, rangers) and high-Int classes (wizards, etc.)





everybody else
Anything that allows the "everybody else" characters to not be 100% useless in any but 1 or 2 key skills, even if those end up being non-hyper-important combat skills is 100% ok in my book.

3) I find the DM proposals for loot to be satisfactory. That leaves me with the following to-do:
Make purchases for Azkin and Lehasti
Itemize existing loot + purchased loot

----------


## JWallyR

Ok, I made the following purchases with the provided loot values:

Lehasti - Belt of Giant's Strength +2 (4000 GP) and Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000)
Azkin - Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000)

Their loot, including all items above 200 GP price (and a "Currency" category) are reflected on the loot tracker. I think I'm caught up (?!?), but feedback is welcome!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - I renamed the final tab to "individual equipment". As I requested a couple of times, I would appreciate it if you could all list all your items in that tab, except those worth less than 200gp. This will allow me to assess the group's position relative to WBL and the PCs vs each other.


I will try to get to this sometime tonight or tomorrow. Work is crazy with deployment so soon and once home I am either exhausted or having to work on things in the new house (or both). My four-year old is also keeping me busy...

It should be done before the end of the week...I hope.

----------


## Gwynfrid

You are kindly invited to join the new and shiny  IC thread for Chapter III! (Don't forget to subscribe).

Please use the IC thread II for anything to deal with the wrap-up of the second chapter, especially if you wish to deal with some matters before leaving Wati. The new thread is meant to deal with events in Tephu.

----------


## Farmerbink

Woo!  Onward to victory!  

...or something like that.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looks like I forgot how to roll : Calathon, Knowledge(History) (1d20+16)[*29*] (incl +2 bonus from the library).

----------


## Gwynfrid

... and, library complexity "damage": (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab actually rolled a critical threat. Confirm : (1d20+13)[*28*] incl +2 from library and +2 from Turi's successful aid. Additional damage die (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

A couple of additional rolls:
(1d20+14)[*27*]
(1d20+15)[*19*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In the interest of trying to get some forward momentum:

There are only really two reasons for the Haty-a to have reacted as she did:

The Haty-a is being difficult towards us but it isn't personal. We need to perform some service for her ("side quest") and then she will be more inclined to help.The Haty-a is opposed to us (or enchanted, replaced, etc...). We are going to have to come up with a way around her.
I think we need to get more information, but not get stuck looking for something that isn't there or is too complicated to discover. A quick bit of gathering information (as a function of an extended Diplomacy check, I think) could get this info, I think. If not, then we need some locals who are in the know politically and in terms of the usual, daily life in town. For example, if no one _ever_ gets into the Inner Sanctum without doing something monumental first, that would be a clue towards #1. If people get in there all the time, then a clue to #2.

Unless we get some clear, IC direction suggesting that there is something more to find and do towards #1, I suggest we start thinking about #2. If there are IC issues preventing characters from easily handling that, then Lehasti needs to consider using Detect Evil on the Haty-a, the librarians, etc... and *JWallyR* needs to help us find an IC motivation to allow her to play outside the legal constraints of the city. 

I will review spells available to Vershab and see if he can get some divination working on this topic. Once I have an idea I will post action to that effect. In the absence of anything else, we need information and a decision to act towards either of the options above (unless someone thinks of a clear, third option that leads to different action - action being key, IMO).

----------


## JWallyR

After a quick review, Azkin has Augury available to him, so we can at least use that to get a feel for whether a chosen course of action is going to end well... otherwise, Lehasti's effort to gather information might lead toward the most Lawful and/or Good ways to go about addressing the Haty-a's unhelpfulness. Otherwise I'm open to suggestions.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*JWallyR*, I would _strongly_ encourage a liberal use of Augury as we figure out what we should be doing. The way I read that spell is that is basically gives us as players a chance to ask the DM, "Is this a good idea?" in a manner that he can give us a straight answer and not feel like it is meta-gaming. How many times could Azkin cast it in one day?

I would start with something simple (since it needs to be yes-or-no questions) like:

"Is the Haty-a opposed to us?"

or

"Would sneaking into the Inner Sanctum be dangerous?"

Then, as we get some guidance from *Gwynfrid* we work out a more concrete plan of action.

In the meanwhile, with the results of your Diplomacy check I think we could work towards trying to meet this "Muminofrah of Sothis" (is that a title or a name?). A quick Detect Evil will help us know if it is worth it to approach her or not, and then we can act from there.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sorry about the slow answer. The Knowledge check is more of about Nobility but Vershab has plenty of bonus there, too. 

"of Sothis" isn't a title, more of a reference to indicate the importance of the person. Sothis is the capital city of Osirion and the pharaoh's residence. The Knowledge check pretty much gives you the same information you got from the innkeeper. Muminofrah is a great lady, close servant of the Pharaoh (a fan-bearer is a pretty big deal, since she stands right next to him in ceremonies etc), and as such she can greatly influence the haty-a. She might even be able to overrule Deka An-Keret to some extent.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab actually recalls some further tidbits of knowledge - or is it rumor? - regarding the lady Muminofrah. Indeed, her title is that of a high-ranking courtier in the Ruby Princes court, one that implies a close personal relationship with the pharaoh. Muminofrah has a rather fierce reputation in Tephu, which she has visited on more than one occasion. Vershab has heard stories of the dreadful fates suffered by those who displeased her, including rumors of feeding them to the crocodiles of the River Sphinx. But tales are also told of Muminofrah's generosity, such as the poet she showered in gold after he pleased her with a particularly beautiful poem, or the young slave she made a noble after the girl ran a hundred miles to pick a rare flower for her.

----------


## Gwynfrid

This is a seeeeecret roll!

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*2*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some sort of roll

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+13)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Assuming Sabef isn't able to help us without a check: diplomacy to gather info:
(1d20+3)[*6*]
(1d4)[*1*] hours

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Number of wands of CLW we find in a hurry - (1d3-1)[*0*]

----------


## JWallyR

Given the damage numbers at play, I'm assuming that we will need _at least_ 2 channels of energy. Players may request more, or we can patch up with the CLW wands that Lehasti and Azkin have. (16 total charges to go around).
Channel one: (3d6)[*8*]
Channel two: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Number of wands of CLW we find in a hurry - [roll0]




*snort*  

Classic.

----------


## JWallyR

More healing for our high-maintenance arcanist: (1d8+1)[*4*]

----------


## JWallyR

Sheesh. And another: (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll the golem's ranged touch attack on Lehasti: (1d20+10)[*25*] (this includes a penalty for being entangled).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Roll for knowledge points (1d8+5)[*6*] and add +1 for success by over 5 on the DC 20.

----------


## Farmerbink

Lol.  Classic.

----------


## JWallyR

Dex check for flaming falchion: (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Acrobatics for Vershab: (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'll rule that the situation qualifies as the mastiffs interacting with the mirrors, since they can see their reflections in them, and they can't be completely correct ("Those who perceive the figment perceive the same thing, not their own slightly different versions of the figment.")

S2 Will DC17 (1d20+5)[*22*] - if believed: 50% chance it tries to break the mirror (01-50), 50% that it tries to go round it (51-00) (1d100)[*36*] 
S3 Will DC17 (1d20+5)[*22*] - if believed: 50% chance it tries to break the mirror (01-50), 50% that it tries to go round it (51-00) (1d100)[*34*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Im not sure I can agree with your application of interacting with the illusion, but dont want to delay the game. It does discourage me further from using similar illusion spells, though. 

Sometime I would like to discuss this, probably via Discord, and see if my expectations are unreasonable. Vershab has not dominated this game, so I dont feel like the impact of his magic needs to be restricted for balance purposes. How do you feel about this?

----------


## Gwynfrid

I said that the use of Silent Image to create a one-way mirror is creative, so I certainly don't want to discourage it.

That said, if we look at the rule for figments (Silent Image is in that category): 

_"Figment: A figment spell creates a false sensation. Those who perceive the figment perceive the same thing, not their own slightly different versions of the figment. It is not a personalized mental impression. Figments cannot make something seem to be something else. [...] Likewise, you cannot make a visual copy of something unless you know what it looks like (or copy another sense exactly unless you have experienced it).""_

That text could be read as ruling out the idea of a mirror entirely. I don't want to go that far. However, I think it's fair to say that Vershab has a hard time making the image in the mirror exactly and instantly match the movements of the mastiffs. Therefore, I count the mastiff looking at the mirror as interacting with the illusion, and there's a save. Does that make sense?


EDIT: After discussion, the above ruling is overturned. A mirror being a fairly bounded object in its reactions to onlookers, the illusion can perform credibly. So, it takes an actual interaction (e.g. touching) to trigger a save.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Awesome, thank you *Gwynfrid*!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hey, I think I want to initiate re-recruitment at this point. Please let me know what you think of the text I plan to use for this:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a re-recruitment thread for our ongoing Adventure Path, Mummy's Mask. We've been playing this AP for several years and are presently in the middle of Book 3. Following the departure of one player, we're currently left with 3 PCs, and I feel this has made our game less dynamic of late. Therefore I would like to recruit 1 to 2 new players to bring new ideas and fresh energy to the table.

Feel free to read part or all (or none) of the 3 IC threads (#1, #2, #3), and to look at the OOC thread where you will find some more information, including the existing PCs' character sheets. 

If I select your character, I will work with you to come up with a good introduction into the existing narrative, depending your character's backstory and interests.

Of course, any and all questions are welcome.

*Spoiler: The sixteen*
Show

*1. What game system are you running?*
Pathfinder 1st edition.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Standard Pathfinder set in Golarion.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
1 or possibly 2 additional characters to add to the existing group of 3 PCs.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
This forum, with IC and OOC threads. We also use a Discord channel for quick exchanges and general chatter.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 7.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Regular wealth for level 7, ie. 23500 gp. No single magical item should have a value of more than half this total.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
Anything from Paizo is allowed, with the caveats below:
- Firearms don't exist in Osirion.
- I have not read Occult Adventures and I'm not knowledgeable about the classes and mechanics in it. However, if your character's story and personality are compelling, then I'll be happy to do the necessary homework.
- I always reserve the right to nix something if it looks unbalanced or somehow inappropriate (I haven't ever nixed anything as far as Paizo material is concerned, so this is mostly a precaution clause).

Third-party or homebrewed content is not allowed.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Anything from Paizo is allowed. However, non-Core races are exceedingly rare. This means, if you want to play one, you'll have to come up with an extra strong story to explain why the character became an adventurer, how he/she relates to other races, etc. Special scrutiny will be given to races with RP>10. Also, please be prepared for the character to have trouble getting accepted by NPCs. That said, I won't stand in the way of an innovative, exciting character idea.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
25 point buy. Max hit points at first level. Afterwards, roll a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5).

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Yes, characters are expected to be following their alignment in RP. No alignment restrictions, but characters must be able to work with the party as a team. Evil or criminal acts towards NPCs will be met with proportionate reaction from NPC authorities and/or allies of the victims.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Normal Pathfinder rules. No VMC.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Most rolls should be made in the IC thread, together with your post concerning the action. When a description of your action depends on the roll result, it is recommended that you edit your post after the roll, rather than writing another post. If you mess up a roll (that happens to everybody), just post the make up roll in the OOC thread. Characters will roll their own rolls, except when necessary in the interest of speed: For example, I will roll for Perception, saving throws and Initiative most of the time.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
*Spoiler: Traits*
Show

Your character gets two traits, and can optionally get a third trait together with a drawback. If that's not enough traits, you can have more with the Additional Traits feat. Your traits and drawback (if any) need to be somehow linked to your background, and they should be roleplayed accordingly.


*Spoiler: Initiative and action order*
Show

The point of this rule is to speed things up in the PbP context. It works like this:
- Each character has individual initiative, while enemies have initiative as a group (equal to the average of all members).
- If one party only is aware of their opponents, then that party gets a surprise round.
- Round 0: The characters with initiative higher than the enemy initiative act; then, the enemies act.
- Round 1: All characters act; then, the enemies act. Etc.
- Character actions are resolved in the order of posting. When necessary, you can indicate conditional actions to modify that order: For example, "Berndik waits until Alzobar casts his spell, then he charges the ogre leader; if the leader is down, he charges the closest ogre instead".



*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Yes. You don't need to write a very long story (but if you wish to do so, it's fine, especially if you can make it an entertaining read). Originality and flavor are strongly encouraged. I'd like you to cover: 
- Who the character is, where he/she comes from (race/ethnicity, place of origin, family, upbringing, training) and why he/she chose to do what he/she does.
- At least a couple of NPCs that are important to your character's story (parents, siblings, mentors, past or present love interests, children, friends, enemies, etc). 
- At least few specific links to places, events, and/or people in Osirion, particularly the region around the cities of Sothis, Tephu, and/or Wati.

In addition, I request that you write a personality description - again, not necessarily a long psychological profile, but at least something to help understand how the character interacts with other people. And a short physical description is in order.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
The game is a Pathfinder Adventure Path, so I expect it to include healthy doses of RP, exploration, and combat, and very few if any puzzles. Due to the specific constraints of RP, it is likely that I accelerate the scenario a little bit, for example by merging some encounters, or skipping them altogether. In particular, I will strive to make exploration faster by reducing the need for characters to listen and check for traps at every single door in a dungeon; so, you may sometimes see a post that describes the group exploring a whole lot of rooms in one go.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Anything by Paizo on the pfsrd is allowed. 

*17? Any other things that would be nice to know?*
Players are expected to post about once per day, and I will endeavour to do the same. Whenever you are offline for more than 2 days, please post an advance notice. If waiting for a post from a player makes the game stop for more than 48 hours, I may bot the character without warning. 

The reality is that our rate of posting has slowed down to quite a bit less than this ideal recently. With the addition of one or more new players, my goal is to get back to approximately 1 post per day, which I believe is a healthy pace in PbP.

I request that every character have a sheet up on Mythweavers, detailing feats, class features, equipment, racial abilities etc. Please don't forget to indicate your favored class bonus choice. Please use the boxes at the bottom of the sheet to record your backstory, personality, description etc.

For IC posts, I appreciate a modicum of effort to use correct grammar and spelling (but I know we all make typos...). Also, I recommend a degree of consistency in style, namely, everybody writes narration in the present tense. I find it makes reading more natural and pleasant. 

Please use the regular text style methods for PbP:
- Every character has a unique text color.
- Character speech is written between quote signs, in the character's color.
- Character thoughts are written without quote signs, in the character's color, in italics.
- Description of actions is in black, regular font.
- Technical descriptions and die rolls go in a spoiler.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Do it, IMO. Great post.

----------


## Farmerbink

Agreed.  I would certainly like to see this get going more consistently.  I know I've been a factor, but thinking back on it, I had neither dogs nor a child when we started this game.  That's not an excuse so much as it is exemplary of my realization of how long we've been going!  Kinda cool, really.

----------


## Gwynfrid

RE-recruitment thread posted here.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Service announcement: No Discord for me until I'm back. But I should be able to post at 2 points during the day.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turns out it was more tricky for me to post than I thought after first arriving here. For my next post, I need access to Google Photos, which is very dicey. So, I'll have to ask you to wait until Saturday. Also: Still no reliable Discord access.

----------


## Gwynfrid

@ DarkOne

Looks like you lack Discord access, so I'll respond here instead.

Handy Haversack:
"_A backpack of this sort appears to be well made, well used, and quite ordinary. It has two side pouches, each of which appears large enough to hold about a quart of material. In fact, each is like a bag of holding and can actually hold material of as much as 2 cubic feet in volume or 20 pounds in weight. The large central portion of the pack can contain up to 8 cubic feet or 80 pounds of material._"

Each stone tablet is 50 pounds. Therefore, you can fit one in the central part of the pack.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Yeah, I'm at work, so no Discord.

So...I can carry one of these, but because they are so high level I am not going to be able to use them for quite some time...hmmm...

These are valuable enough to be worth it. We just need to figure out how to manage this. I will post more when I have a good idea what to do.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Welcome to our 2 new players! Can you guys please pick a speech color. I'll start working with you over Discord PM in order to come up with the best introductions in the narrative. This may take a couple of days, and also, I'm not sure I want the introduction for both to be at the same time. This is open for discussion.

Starbin, here are some remarks to your character sheet:
- It's cosmetic since your attack and damage calculations are accurate, but I would record that the ancestral weapons are +1.
- If I were you I would have one backup weapon: Being armed for all of 7 min/day doesn't strike me as the safest thing to do when crossing the desert.
- You should have cure serious wounds and heroism as level 3 spells. At the bottom of the sheet, your "extra spells" list has the spell levels and class levels mixed up.
- I think you forgot traits. You didn't, but please list them in the main section of the sheet, along with class/race features and feats. This always trips me up.
- Linguistics should be marked as a class skill.

Valin, some remarks for you:
- You mean Manyshot, not Multishot.
- Not even a dagger? I'm not going to force you...
- Your wealth is just a little bit over budget, if I'm not mistaken you end up about 1000gp over. My bad!
- Looks like you picked Bluff and Diplomacy for Social Grace, right?
- Please indicate your favored class bonus choice explicitly.

----------


## Inspector Valin

Okay, edits made! I'll double check my calculations on Wealth, I went over it a few times, mucking up's plausible (though 1000gp less will sting.) And I do have a dagger - that's included in the Pathfinder's Kit. I should really note what bits of that Tabiry carries openly though.

----------


## Starbin

Heyo and thanks!  Made the changes requested, and picked up a longspear and sling for everyday shenanigans.   Looks like *this* is available.

PS - With Natalas tie to the old goods, and the vagueness associated with Ancestral Weapon I envisioned she could use any favored weapon of the Osirion dirties.  That list is: flail, light mace, hunga munga, quarterstaff, sling, shirt bow, shirt sword, scorpion whip, khopoesh, starknife, spear, sickle, cats claws, light mace, battleaxe, falchion, dagger.  

Now if thats too much/cheesy of a list, maybe only weapons associated with Gods with War domain?  (Short bow, battleaxe, falchion).

*Natala al Akmet, the Dune Walker*, mostly human warsighted oracle.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Background*
Show

The pale-skinned witch stood outside the tent, gazing across the steps towards the drifting dunes beyond.  The moonlight shined brightly on the shifting sands, the night clear enough to see for miles.  The evening air was cold against her skin, but she refused to return for a blanket. Behind her, she sensed rather than saw Allasal stir; her guardian spirit was never more than a few feet away, invisible to all unless otherwise desired.

A rustling at the entrance to the tent brought a sudden stirring from Allasa , as power began to gather momentarily and was as quickly released.  The witch turned her gaze to the muscled, tanned man who emerged, his eyes searching for signs of the spirit before returning to alabaster beauty. He walked with a rolling gate, as one more comfortable in a saddle than on foot ... or used to long treks across the desert.  She bowed her head slightly at his approach before speaking, her voice husky with promise and power.  

"I leave on the morrow, my debt paid. The daughter I bore you last moon will survive the storm season - she will bring much greatness to your tribes, as you have wished.  "

The man rubbed his chin absently, his muscled chest flexing inadvertently.  "You have **seen** this?" Even with his thick accent, she could hear the emphasis.  She rolled her eyes, replying.  "She **is** the only daughter of the son of the great Gaja - how could she not bear mighty sons to your people?"  She smiled to soften her sarcasm, one hand reaching out to gently touch his nearly perfect profile as she stared into the chieftain's intense green eyes.  While his body was attractive, it was those piercing eyes that had melted her heart ... and led her to acquiesce to a request that went far beyond her honor-bound obligations.

For centuries their two tribes had made these exchanges.  It harkened back to a time when elementals were numerous, and the djinn sought ways to bind the ever growing human tribes to their will.  But over the years, the elementals retreated to the inhospitable lands, and the geniekin grew fewer.  For those still remaining, they grew less and less pronounced, blending into the human tribes.  Eventually the Children of the Fiery Star and the Sand Stalkers forgot about the roots of their agreements - only that they exchanged blood and seed once every five years.  Sometimes it was a maiden from one tribe; others it was a buck from the other.  So it had been for hundreds of years.  This year, it was an actual geniekin ...

The chieftain returned the smile, taking her hand in his own and stepping closer. "Must you leave now? Silver Daughter has many leagues to go before she hides from Golden Mother.   Come ... let me warm you by the fire."  She laughed at his words, leaning down slightly to kiss him. "I suppose I could use a bit of warming."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moving through the tent by the light of the embers from the fire pit, the witch approached the small swaddled child. The girl had his father's eyes, but her mother's coloring. The reddish hue to her skin had all but faded, something the witch had hidden from those around.  For all the tales of ifrits and djinns, most humans feared outsiders ... even geniekin.  It was best for all that no one know exactly what the small baby was. 

Gazing down on a daughter she would never raise, she thought back to her words to Gaja. She had not lied when she told him his - their - daughter would bring greatness.  What she had not said was the greatness would not come from bearing children like some breeder, but from her own actions and choices.  There was a divinity about the child that even the witch had not foreseen. 

She also did not mention that the girl might not survive to live beyond greatness - in her visions, she had seen a dark cloud, foul and decaying, hanging over the crux of two mighty water serpents, slowly swirling as small insects disturbed the air.  The swirling continued to grow, becoming something tumultuous and destructive ... a cyclone that threatened everything nearby.  A shining light of many colors stood before the coming storm, and the young girl stood in the middle of it all.  But before the witch could see if the girl survived, she awoke, the future hidden from her. 

Leaning over the girls's crib, she began to trace sigils in the air and whisper words of power as thunderclouds rolled in the distance and far off lightning shook the skies.  She might not be able to save her, but perhaps she could give her a helping hand ... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Natala al Akmet grew to womanhood amongst her father's people.  They knew she was different - marked - by the strange events surrounding her.  She could move around perfectly in a darkened room.  She had the reflexes of a sand serpent.  Nearby objects moved in odd ways around her. But for all the strangeness that surrounded Natala, she possessed a presence that drew others to her.  As she matured, Natala began to hear whispers, voices of the ancient ones. Where many tribesmen sought blessings from Abadar, Nethys and Pharasma, Natala learned the names of the old gods, and the wonders of past civilizations.  Early on, Natala gained the gift of healing, growing swiftly in mystical power.  But what surprised her tribe was her affinity for combat.  During her first dusk hunt of the new year, Natala was surprised by a giant desert scorpion that narrowly missed stinging her, but managed to snap her spear in two.  Stumbling back, the young woman raised her hands to block the beasts stinger when an axe appeared from nowhere.  Stunned, she retreated to a rock formation.  As she waited for the others to flank the scorpion, she glanced down and saw her axe was now a bow.  

Over the next two years, Natala grew more accomplished in the art of war.  She could copy almost any style or form, mirroring them with ease.  As her prowess grew, so did her popularity in the tribe. She could heal and bolster others with magic untaught, hunt with skill and weapons unlearned, recite the histories of times unknown.  It was obvious she was touched by the gods - she had become a prophet of Ra and Osiris, a harbinger for Set and Apep, devout champion of Neith.  With her growing power, so grew the worship of the tribe, joining her faith in the ancient ones ... or perhaps it was the other way around.  Regardless, she brought devotion to the old gods, her people's faith restoring power and glory to the pantheon.

Each passing year brought an ever increasing thirst for knowledge of the past.  Knowing she needed to move beyond the tribe, Natala turned to her closest followers and disciples to foster the faith in her absence.  She began to travel to the other tribes, seeking history and lore of the old gods.  Within each tribe, she brought the new faith, planting the seeds of belief with a select few.  She was given the name Dune Walker, as she traveled far and wide from the Brazen Peaks.  In her travels, Natala heard the Necroplolis had been opened for exploration, along with tales of the dead rising up against the people of Wati.  The whispers of the gods grew more urgent with these rumors and recountings, drawing her ever closer to their source.  Perhaps this was a path to greater understanding of the old gods, and a way to bring the ancient pantheon back into the light of modern times.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Heyo and thanks!  Made the changes requested, and picked up a longspear and sling for everyday shenanigans.   Looks like *this* is available.
> 
> PS - With Natalas tie to the old goods, and the vagueness associated with Ancestral Weapon I envisioned she could use any favored weapon of the Osirion dirties.  That list is: flail, light mace, hunga munga, quarterstaff, sling, shirt bow, shirt sword, scorpion whip, khopoesh, starknife, spear, sickle, cats claws, light mace, battleaxe, falchion, dagger.  
> 
> Now if thats too much/cheesy of a list, maybe only weapons associated with Gods with War domain?  (Short bow, battleaxe, falchion).


It took me a while to figure out you meant Osirion _deities_  :Small Tongue: 

It's fine, I don't see this weapon list as a problem.

----------


## Starbin

Curse you autocorrect! :Small Red Face:

----------


## Starbin

Sorry for the double post ... *Save vs DC16* - (1d20+8)[*19*] ... although given Turis threats, theres probably a +5 to the save.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowledge (Arcana) check (1d20+15)[*20*]

----------


## Starbin

Well if she rolls high, well see
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+8)[*10*]

Ah, just high enough to realize the mummy construct is down for the count.   :Small Red Face:

----------


## Gwynfrid

A note about my description of the Speak with Dead spell and its end: Using this kind of spell is not an everyday occurrence, and using it on someone who's been dead for millennia is incredible, even in a place like Osirion. For all the characters know, it's plausible that the necromantic energies involved caused a few strange effects and that it ended when Khnenti's soul couldn't take it anymore.

In other words: my description of what happened is mostly for flavor, and doesn't imply that other magical forces were at play.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Did all three questions receives answers before it ended? It seemed so, but you didn't explicitly state that he was answering the third question (like you did the first two)...

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Did all three questions receives answers before it ended? It seemed so, but you didn't explicitly state that he was answering the third question (like you did the first two)...


They did. The last paragraph is the answer to the 3rd question.

----------


## Farmerbink

> They did. The last paragraph is the answer to the 3rd question.


Thanks for the clarity. (y)

----------


## Starbin

Yeah, sorry ... the flavor text makes sense in retrospect.  I guess my natural presumption that the DM and the world are out to get us colored my response  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Lots of knowledge checks need to be made here...starting from the beginning of the corpse's answers...
> 
> Knowledge (Religion) [roll0] to see if, outside of the boundaries of a major miracle or artifact-level magic it is possible to reunite the three portions of the Sky Pharaoh's soul, and, if possible, would it have a chance of resurrecting Hakotep...


Vershab doesn't have the slightest idea.




> Knowledge (History) [roll1] regarding the name "Djederet" and anything Vershab knows or has recently read about him. I presume he is an ancient Pharaoh, perhaps the one who succeeded Hakotep...? Also, if there was a curse or plague that occurred during Djederet's reign.


No need for a Knowledge check on this one, Vershab remembers. Djederet is referenced here and here (first spoiler).




> Knowledge (History) [roll2] regarding the name "Chisisek" and where he worked/lived/died/is-buried.


Vershab draws a blank.




> Knowledge (History or Geography, whichever makes more sense) [roll3] to remember where one might find the "Vault of Hidden Wisdom." It seems reasonable that it is part of the same series of libraries that the party has already been exploring - do we have any idea where I think might be? If not, do we have any good ideas on how to find it? Is it related to the "Tower of Ra's Glory?" Is this tower in Tephu?


Someone from Tephu could know, but Vershab doesn't.




> Are we close to midsummer by chance? If not, could a successful Knowledge (Geography) check allow us to look for it by estimating where the sun would be at that specific time?


The current month is Abadius, mid-winter. Knowledge(Geography) would give you a good estimate, but not enough precision to pinpoint something on a map. 




> Meta-gaming here, but I suspect this encounter is meant push us in the direction of the rest of the adventure. Am I missing any other question that needs to be asked to help us get going in the right way?


Quite right, and I think you're asking the right questions.




> Yeah, sorry ... the flavor text makes sense in retrospect.  I guess my natural presumption that the DM and the world are out to get us colored my response


I would never  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Someone from Tephu could know, but Vershab doesn't.


And we lost our guide...that could make this harder. 




> The current month is Abadius, mid-winter. Knowledge(Geography) would give you a good estimate, but not enough precision to pinpoint something on a map.


Diametrically the wrong time of year. Is there any way to tell if we have the sort of time necessary to wait til midsummer?

----------


## Starbin

For some of the key details from the questioning:
- Is there a way to bring the Sky Pharaohs three parts together w/o resurrecting him (I.e, laying him to rest): *Religion* - (1d20+9)[*19*]
- Who is Chisisek?  *KS* - (1d20)[*4*] (+9 for History or +4 for Local or Engineering)
- What is The Vault of Hidden Wisdom?  *History* - (1d20+9)[*22*]
- Who would be the learned ones?  (1d20)[*7*] (+9 for Religion or History, +4 for all other KS)
- Where is Tower of Ra's Glory, and what is it?  *Religion* - (1d20+9)[*24*]
- What are the key events in Djederets reign (thinking things that wouldnt scream Sky Pharaoh but could be important ... like major construction efforts, proclamations, etc) *History* - (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> For some of the key details from the questioning:
> - Is there a way to bring the Sky Pharaohs three parts together w/o resurrecting him (I.e, laying him to rest): [roll0]


There probably is, but Natala has no idea that such a way would be.




> - Who is Chisisek?  [roll1] (+9 for History or +4 for Local or Engineering)


Natala has never heard of that name.




> - What is The Vault of Hidden Wisdom?  [roll2]


The name sounds very much like it's one of the many libraries Tephu is famous for. A Tephu native might know more.




> - Who would be the learned ones?  [roll3] (+9 for Religion or History, +4 for all other KS)


It's a turn of phrase. Khnenti was speaking in Ancient Osiriani. Natala could come up with another, more litteral translation, along the lines of "those who know what to look for".




> - Where is Tower of Ra's Glory, and what is it?  [roll4]


No known building of a religious nature bears such a name, even though it honors a god. A Knowledge(Local - Tephu) is necessary to know more.




> - What are the key events in Djederets reign (thinking things that wouldnt scream Sky Pharaoh but could be important ... like major construction efforts, proclamations, etc) [roll5]


He reigned around -1600AR. Lore has it that he's the founder of both Wati and Tephu.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> _OOC - [roll0] vs anything on this Order.  [roll1] for the Tower_


Natala knows nothing of either topic. Yes, the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather is that secretive.

----------


## Farmerbink

reflex save vs burst of radiance: (1d20+11)[*25*] vs 17.  

c'mooooon!

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's Acrobatics check for the previous round: (1d20)[*14*] vs DC 15 to move at full speed, 10 to move at half.

Based on that success, I'm going to write Azkin as having made it to I10 with his half-speed movement.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's acrobatics check for the current round: (1d20)[*6*] (outcome of whether he can move impacts other actions)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti casting Grace to avoid AoOs. Hoping to beat the DC10 with Acrobatics: (1d20-2)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some burning web damage I forgot (C3): (2d4)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Just a little roll (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Starbin

Thanks for the transcribe, G!  Im back up ...

----------


## Gwynfrid

It's great to be back here!

----------


## Gwynfrid

The noise of a rolling d20 hadn't been heard around here for a while!

(1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Loot Management*

*I will plan on Vershab keeping the following items unless someone responds to this post otherwise:*
Scrolls of Magic Missile (CL 3) x8,
Scroll of Experitious Retreat
Wand of Invisibility (9 charges)

I think we should have these divided between characters without healing options (one each to Vershab, Turi, Sunset (?), and Sabef):
Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds x4

Anyone without one of these should get one, including Sabef *(does Sunset need one?)*:
Cloak of Resistance +1 x2

And the party has a whopping *23 GP* to split up prior to selling off equipment.

Recommend we sell these (price totals below include a 50% loss due to selling them): 
Cloak of Resistance +1 x6 (3000 GP)
Studded Leather Armor +1 (587 GP and 5 SP)
Buckler +1 (577 GP and 5 SP)
+1 Heavy Crossbow x8 (9,400 GP)
Gilt wooden funerary mask (25 GP worth) x8 (100 GP)
8 Masterwork Falcions (1,500 GP)

That is a grand total of 15,188 GP. I have a serious question - how is Sabef carrying all this?  :Small Wink: 

Regarding purchases under 500 GP, I think we are severely limited. Potions and scrolls are about it, really...

@*Gwynfrid* - if we go out, in disguise or whatever, can we attempt to actually spend this hoard of coin on more expensive items? At least some wands (750 GP for level 1, I can think of some spells of higher level that I would like to have on hand...)?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Tephu is a large city with a base value of 11200 gp. This means any item of less than that value has a 75% chance of being available. If you want to buy something more expensive then I'll roll for the available items above this limit.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Cool! If everything is alright, then, I will plan to look into gear and make some recommendations for everyone to purchase.

*EVERYONE* (except Gwynfrid) should look at common magical items they would like for their PCs. Recommend considering the "Big Six" (Magic Weapon, Armor, Cloak of Resistance, Headbands or Belts for stat boosts, Ring of Protection, and Amulet of Natural Armor. Not every class will want/profit from each, but upgrading our cloaks, getting some utility jewelry, boosting primary/secondary stats, would all be valuable.

If you don't respond here I am going to assume your PC is fine and you aren't pushing for more gear. Since I am concerned with this I will then probably spend your share of the loot. The goal will be party-wide gain, but I make no promises...

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi already has:

2x +1 kukris
the _Mistmail_ we found some time ago
a cloak of resistance +1
a ring of protection +1
an amulet of Natural armor +1
and a belt of tumbling.

I don't even know what the value of all that is, but I'm sure it's not insignificant.  If there exists space in the budget to swap the belt for a flat +4 to dex, I would gladly do it.  Otherwise, *shrugs*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Turi already has: stuff...
> 
> I don't even know what the value of all that is, but I'm sure it's not insignificant.  If there exists space in the budget to swap the *belt* for a flat *+4 to dex*, I would gladly do it.  Otherwise, *shrugs*


I cannot look it up now, but we probably have the cash for this. Does your current belt have at least +2 Dex? Would you prefer that instead if we cannot afford a full +4?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti does not have any magical rings that I find on her character sheet, and I would be happy to consider some AC or something similar. Offensive stats if not.

Her headband slot is currently a circlet of persuasion, but my understanding is that Sunset now eclipses her diplomatic efforts (and I have not been investing skill points into other charisma-based skills) so I would be happy to replace that with something more applicable to combat (or even just +Cha for saves).

In the other "Big six" slots she is set. I am also interested in acquiring a helm of some sort to hide Lehasti's face, and if that can be considered to be a "Headband" slot item (i.e. the helm doesn't have to have protective qualities, just hiding her face + having whatever magic effect is achievable and useful) that would be awesome.

----------


## Farmerbink

> I cannot look it up now, but we probably have the cash for this. Does your current belt have at least +2 Dex? Would you prefer that instead if we cannot afford a full +4?


The belt of tumbling is a +4 magical modifier to acrobatics, when used to avoid an AoO.  That is all.  I forgot the stat boosts started at +2.  I would prefer that.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Rings
> 
> Headband/Helm


I don't intend to spend long providing options, but if you look here you can peruse inexpensive rings. 

As for Headbands vs Helms:




> *Head*: This slot consists of circlets, crowns, hats, helms, hoods, masks, and other items that can be worn on the head.
> *Headband*: This slot consists of bands, headbands, laurels, phylacteries, and other non-head slot items that can be worn around the forehead.


They are two different slots. So you can (and should) have a Headband of Charisma +2 (as a Paladin, this is an obvious choice) in addition to a helm of some kind. Note that most magical helms are way out of our price range still...




> The belt of tumbling is a +4 magical modifier to acrobatics, when used to avoid an AoO.  That is all.  I forgot the stat boosts started at +2.  I would prefer that.


2000 GP for a Belt of +2 Dex.

----------


## Starbin

Sorry for the delay, but if were putting down a wish list, heres mine in order of preference:
- Eyes of the Eagle (2500hp)
- Feather Step Slippers 
- Quick Runners Shirt
- +1 Longspear (just need the enchantment)

Other than that, Wanda and potions seem in order.

----------


## JWallyR

Re: Helm slot, I don't see anything super amazing that jumps out at me in the low-price ranges. I can hold onto the circlet of persuasion for now (though if it's better used on Sunset/Tabiry I'm open to that discussion)
Re: Headband, definitely super interested in getting some + to Cha. + to all saves and attack vs smite targets? I ACCEPT!
Re: Ring, ring of deflection seems like the most generally useful option, definitely interested there.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> - Eyes of the Eagle (2500 GP)
> - Feather Step Slippers (2000 GP)
> - Quick Runners Shirt (1000 GP)
> - +1 Longspear (just need the enchantment) (+2000 GP - assuming the weapon is already masterwork)


I think that some of these are doable, but probably not all. Do you have priorities you wish to share?




> Circlet of Persuasion (already owns)
> Headband of Alluring Charisma +2 (4000 GP)
> Ring of Protection +1 (2000 GP)


With Sunset/Tabiry becoming an NPC, I think you get to keep the circlet. As for the other two, you will probably need to choose one, based on our budget.

If we estimate that each PC gets a share of the loot we end up with a little less than 4000 GP each to purchase gear. I am comfortable with Turi getting a Belt of+2 DEX (4000 GP) and Lehasti getting a Headband of +2 CHA (also 4000 GP). I would recommend that Natala start with adding +1 to her spear. After that, one of your desired items seems reasonable, *Starbin* - which do you want most?

That leaves Vershab with somewhere below 3000 GP to manage, but I am fine with that. He is wearing an artifact, after all.

We have not addressed how we will manage Azkin's gear - I don't think it should come from Lehasti's share entirely, but am also not interested in *JWallyR* getting double loot since he has a cohort. Does anyone have a recommendation for how much of the cut Azkin should get? We do want to ensure he is able to perform enough to support the party safely...

Once all of you finalize your gear purchases I will do the math and begin work on Vershab's. Please let me know what you do so I can begin looking at options for my (smaller) portion of this purchase.

----------


## Starbin

Ill go slippers, since I think yall have the Perception checks down for now.

PS - if theres something yall need, I can forego the spear upgrade.  My oracle ability gives me a magic weapon for a limited time

----------


## JWallyR

Just to formalize the situation- I'm basically going to ask that Lehasti get Mage Armor, and she will otherwise go unarmored, and will be retaining her flaming falchion (sure to make an impression) and other, non-heavy-weight gear.

Azkin will be more or less in his normal getup, hide armor, probably only bringing the scimitar that he keeps handy.

I don't know of particularly good divine options for spells for non-combat utility (and of course we don't know if combat will or won't break out, or what sorts of specific challenges are incoming) so I am going to hope that Vershab is able to respond to some stuff. I'm totally ok with him flying and/or invisibility-ing to cheat on our behalf, so long as he can do so in unobtrusive ways (barring the sudden appearance of a genuine threat to life and limb).

I'm thinking something like... Lehasti and Turi? In one chariot, the better to respond to a variety of threats (broader skills from Turi, combat readiness and social performance from Lehasti) and also happens to be Muminofrah's "favorites" so far as we know.

Since we're back down to 4 PCs + Azkin (follower), I lean towards Vershab supporting invisibly (if possible) while Azkin and Natala bring up the rear (not intending to win, really, but prepared to support the first chariot). Otherwise, perhaps Vershab and Natala in the rear, both fully capable of supporting with spells and range, and Azkin can cheerlead from the stands and/or be the fly on the wall in Muminofrah's entourage. Maybe hang out with Sabef?

----------


## Starbin

Sounds good to me ... not sure Natala is useful for more than supporting others, but shell try.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi is ready to assist Lehasti in one chariot, with skills, some consumables, and perhaps even daggers, if the need arises.  Dunno how else I can prepare, so I'm as ready as I expect him to get.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab (and I) have an idea of our options and I am ready for us to move forward with the plan - Vershab with Natala in a (deliberately)-losing chariot sowing chaos among the opponents to crown Lehasti the winner!

----------


## Starbin

Question is - do we want to win, or lose in a close race?  Maybe this is the time to create a new darling of the court and get Mumfry off our backs?

----------


## Farmerbink

sense motive by request: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*My Response to the Rules*




> *Imaginative and fun solutions will be rewarded!*


"Hey guys, watch this!"  :Small Big Grin: 




> The chariot's current driver...


@*Starbin* - If you have any actions you want to do, let me know. Otherwise, I plan to let Natala drive (alone in the chariot) as much of the race as possible. Perhaps this will get you a bonus since the camels won't be pulling as much weight...?




> The character that's not currently driving can take other actions...


I plan to get into the air, go invisible, and make life miserably difficult for all of the other teams.

----------


## Gwynfrid

2 trampling damage rolls for Vershab:

#1 (5d6)[*13*]
#2 (5d6)[*25*]

Reflex DC20 for half on each.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Ouch...

Two Reflex saves - (1d20+4)[*17*] and (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Got one roll wrong (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Starbin

So to be clear, the last stage doesn't have anything of note?  Aside from the spell?  Seems all we did was screw ourselves on this one ...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's intervention completely changed the stage, it was going to play out very differently. Whether that change is for the better or the worse, I'll leave it to you to speculate...

----------


## Gwynfrid

The hyena will manage 3 rounds of attacks on one of the camels ahead of her (gold and red) before the spell ends.

Hyena vs camel, round 1

Hyena bite (1d20+3)[*10*] vs AC13 damage (1d6+3)[*9*] and trip (1d20+3)[*14*] vs CMD23; cc(23) (1d20+3)[*7*] cd (1d6+3)[*7*] 

Camel bite(1d20+3)[*11*] vs AC14 damage (1d4+6)[*9*] cc(23) Camel bite(1d20+3)[*18*] cd (1d4+6)[*8*]

Also, Kapes reacts with his whip
Whip (1d20+5)[*9*] vs AC14 damage (1d3+1)[*4*] ; cc(25) (1d20+5)[*21*] cd (1d3+1)[*4*]

Hyena vs camel, round 2

Hyena bite (1d20+3)[*22*] vs AC13 damage (1d6+3)[*9*] and trip (1d20+3)[*4*] vs CMD23; cc(23) (1d20+3)[*19*] cd (1d6+3)[*6*] 

Camel bite(1d20+3)[*16*] vs AC14 damage (1d4+6)[*9*] cc(23) Camel bite(1d20+3)[*19*] cd (1d4+6)[*7*]

Whip (1d20+5)[*6*] vs AC14 damage (1d3+1)[*4*] ; cc(25) (1d20+5)[*10*] cd (1d3+1)[*4*]

Hyena vs camel, round 3

Hyena bite (1d20+3)[*20*] vs AC13 damage (1d6+3)[*8*] and trip (1d20+3)[*20*] vs CMD23; cc(23) (1d20+3)[*10*] cd (1d6+3)[*5*] 

Camel bite(1d20+3)[*7*] vs AC14 damage (1d4+6)[*8*] cc(23) Camel bite(1d20+3)[*19*] cd (1d4+6)[*8*]

Whip (1d20+5)[*24*] vs AC14 damage (1d3+1)[*2*] ; cc(25) (1d20+5)[*24*] cd (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll for the trip attempt vs Natala: (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## JWallyR

Screwed up Azkin's concentration check: (1d20+9)[*16*] vs DC 20 to cast Create Water

----------


## Starbin

And of course I fail ... (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## JWallyR

Derp. Fixing rolls for intimidate:
(1d20+9)[*23*]
(1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let's begin with some saves.

(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*23*]
(1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Being prone, Turi is hit, but I got the roll for damage wrong: (1d4+7)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

An AOO happens when Turi stands up: (1d20+11)[*27*] damage (1d4+7)[*9*] cc(30+) (1d20+11)[*27*] cd (1d4+7)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Grr, I forgot the mistmail effect : (1d100)[*97*] - still a hit.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi fort save: (1d20+8)[*17*] vs 17

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*20*] vs dc 18 will else blinded.  (Hopefully some kind of circumstance bonus applies thanks to the warning and ability to cover his eyes?)

edit: this kid.  As long as it's not a concentration check, he's brilliant.

----------


## JWallyR

(1d20+9)[*24*] Will save (not counting any circumstance mod) vs DC *18*  else blinded.

----------


## Starbin

Waiting to see what happens before deciding on a spell

----------


## Farmerbink

Assuming that 31 does it, Greater trip lets me take an AoO (and causes it to provoke for my allies, unless I misread it).

(1d20+12)[*26*] kukri AoO 
(1d20+12)[*24*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*10*] sneak attack, if it applies.

----------


## Starbin

Potential crit: (1d20+12)[*25*], *Damage* - (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+11)[*15*] reflex DC 17 (might include circumstantial from warning)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Reflex (1d20+12)[*23*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

To find the tower's height - Knowledge(history) (1d20+9)[*20*] (not counting the bonus from the library) at the library
To get the position of the sun at noon on midsummer's day - Knowledge(nature) (1d20+10)[*14*]
To calculate the point where the shadow's end lands at that time - Knowledge(engineering) (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti's damage with spiked gauntlet (1d4+9)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot the AoO when Turi fails to pass through the opponent's square:

(1d20+18)[*24*] damage (1d10+13)[*20*] cc(38) (1d20+18)[*28*] cd (2d10+26)[*37*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched roll, that will be (1d6)[*4*]x10 minutes

----------


## Gwynfrid

I wanted to add some important reference information to my post #2, but I hit the post size limit. Instead, I'll put it here:





> The arcanist takes a moment to concentrate before kneeling next to the mummified body and ensuring its mouth is clear to respond. Taking out one of his two spellbooks and an inkpen he readies himself to write down the answers as they are spoken. Then he invokes the power of the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh (disguised by his Sleeves of Many Garments) to use Speak with Dead on the deceased man.
> 
> With eyes glowing faintly of grey, Vershab asks the corpse three questions, waiting for its answer each time and writing down its words precisely. As the scholar speaks his usual tone softens and he seems to speak to the dead in much the way a normal person speaks to the living - more easily and with none of his typical, halting discomfort. (*Bolded* text is the specific question Vershab asks.)
> 
> Khnenti, curator of lost knowledge, we seek to protect Osirion from the resurrection of the Sky Pharaoh by an evil cult wishing to do evil in his name. Please tell us what you know of the Sky Pharaoh so that we may prevent this disaster - *what did your research reveal of the Sky Pharaoh?*We plan to travel to Azghaad's Spire in Sothis to secure the heart of the Sky Pharaoh, to keep it out of the hands who would misuse it. The Mask has already been secured. We wish to know all you can share about the traps, defenders and the location of the heart. *What can you tell us about the hiding place of the heart?*Thank you for your assistance. After this question we will lay your remains to rest with as much honor as we can. Your sacrifice all those years ago will not go unremembered. *Do you have any final advice for us?*





> With his companions' help, Vershab is able to put the fire out. Thinking of future research, he gathers scraps and wrappings that made up the structure of the destroyed golem.
> 
> The group then assembles, around the open sarcophagus. When Vershab at last casts his divination spell, the shadows in the chamber seem to grow longer. The torches and other luminaries the group carry struggle to remain alive against the stranglehold of darkness enveloping them all.
> 
> When the young arcanist voices his first question, no answer comes forth, for what feels like an eternity. Is the mummified body of Khnenti too ancient, his soul too long gone in Pharasma's Boneyard? Worry and doubt start growing. But suddenly, a movement! The mummy's head jerks to the side a tiny bit - not much, but more than enough to startle the impatient onlookers. The mouth doesn't open, but the eyes briefly flare up, and a sepulchral voice fills the chamber.
> 
> "I was called that name... once. I received... that title. Then... they were stripped from me. I had... asked the question you ask. Sought the knowledge you seek."
> 
> The dead stops speaking, apparently intent on silence. But Vershab insistently repeats his question. In death, Khnenti seems reluctant to impart secrets to the living, but the spell compels him to answer.
> ...

----------


## Farmerbink

I should have gone ahead and rolled it.  Assuming one other person approves, Turi will use disable device to.. well, disable the device?

(1d20+10)[*14*]

I guess specifically the winding mechanism, if he needs to focus his efforts on a specific component.

----------


## JWallyR

A couple of questions that I'm gonna put here:

1) Do we _know_ how long until the Alarm spell refreshes?

2) Can we not do something like have Lehasti throw a sling stone at one of the clockwork soldiers and dart the other way, and basically "pull" it into combat at a junction like that at D13, such that Turi can simply wait around the corner and attack its back without use of his vanish stuffs? That would keep the fight (and the noise) away from the other clockwork dude, and use up less of our resources.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

1. Probably a day at earliest, based on how Permanency works.

2. That seems suspiciously like what we tried the first time. When we did that before the Clockwork Soldiers stopped and attacked as soon as they were able. If you wish to try something like that again, I recommend at least having Turi hide...but I don't think I recommend that as a plan. We should use maximum effort and be prepared to rest as needed. After all, this library has likely not been opened for some time...

----------


## JWallyR

1) I didn't see that description at the link you shared... but I'm prepared to ride with it.

2) There were at least a couple of other conditions that were at play:
 a) The Alarm spell brought both soldiers
 b) We didn't have weapon cords
 c) Lehasti didn't deliberately draw back into the side hallway enough to _force_ no corners, and if Turi hides behind a corner with high stealth, I think the mindless soldier should advance on the seen enemy

...nonetheless you make a good point that this is probably an undisturbed place.

...but _is_ it an undisturbed place? I don't remember the description offhand, but if we have dust and whatnot everywhere to indicate that nobody has been here in a long time except us... maybe you're right that we can plan to engage encounters judiciously.

----------


## Farmerbink

D'oh.  I got excited and forgot to post rolls.  This is for Turi, going south from G6:

(1d20+15)[*33*] stealth

(1d20+12)[*29*] perception, while moving southwards to and past G9/10.  Assuming he reveals no immediate threats, he'll keep going to G/13, where we presume the other CS is stashed. (1d20+12)[*31*] perception down that hallway, if you need another.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Falling damage (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to roll for initiative:

Azkin (1d20+2)[*22*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*20*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*20*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*24*]
Vershab (1d20+12)[*16*]
Lynxes (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## JWallyR

2 rolls against concealment for Lehasti's attacks (miss on 1 or 2):
First attack: (1d10)[*7*]
Second attack: (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowledge (Geography) (1d20+9)[*12*]
Knowledge (Local) (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The Relic Knights have explored the glorious city of Tephu, famous for its knowledge and its papyrus; won an epic camel-drawn chariot race; tackled the intricacies of Osiriani bureaucracy; become favorites of the great noblewoman, Muminofrah, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King; survived multiple assassination attempts from known and unknown enemies; and discovered the secrets of the most ancient, obscure and forbidden libraries in Tephu. As a result...

*Spoiler*
Show

_DING!_

Welcome to level 8! 

Please roll your HP as a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5, for 1d8, roll 1d4+4), plus Con and other bonuses as appropriate. Please let me know when you have updated your character sheets, so I can review.

Can you also please give me a status on loot? I haven't been keeping track for a while. Before you leave Tephu, you may want to go shopping. But I think the adventure in the city wasn't the most rewarding, wealth-wise. But it's been so long, I don't think I have a good perspective on it.

----------


## Starbin

Alrighty: *HP* - (1d4+4)[*6*]
*Spoiler: Details*
Show

Updated sheet
Up a level in Oracle 
- +1 to Con score.  
- +1 BAB/Will save
- + 15 HPs (roll+new Con mod)
New spells: enhanced diplomacy (0), frost fell (2nd), spiritual ally (4th), blessings of fervor (4th)
Updates to revelations
Skills: +1 to History, Religion, Spellcraft, Sense motive, Diplomacy)

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d4+4)[*5*] plus other stuff, con and maybe a favored class bonus.   Edit: well boo.  XD

Turi is definitely hitting up level 7 on the Rogue tree.  Crunching out the rest of the details imminently

level 8 stat adjustment: Con 15 -> 16
The rest is basically sneak attack goes to 4d8 and skill points.  He's up-to-date now!

Regarding loot, um ....  I don't _think_ we've left anything unaccounted for?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Loot: I had to look back in the thread. I see that you dealt with the last major loot drop, which was the equipment of the cultists that tried to kill the group in the Dark Depository. But I didn't see questions about the value of the goodies from the camel race: The prize, the chariot and camels, and also Muminofrah gave a gift to Vershab. I don't remember if that was addressed in the Discord thread?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Loot: I had to look back in the thread. I see that you dealt with the last major loot drop, which was the equipment of the cultists that tried to kill the group in the Dark Depository. But I didn't see questions about the value of the goodies from the camel race: The prize, the chariot and camels, and also Muminofrah gave a gift to Vershab. I don't remember if that was addressed in the Discord thread?


I apologize for not handling loot as it happened. Can you link the posts where the prize and everything are listed? Thanks!

HPs at level 8 - (1d3+3)[*4*] +2 HP (for CON and FCB)

*Spoiler: Details*
Show

+1 level in Arcanist+1 to INT score (increased several things, including Spell Save DCs)+1 BAB/Will save+ 6 HPs (see above)+7 Skill Points (retroactively from intelligence increase)New spells: +2 known (Black Tentacles and Summon Monster IV), one additional level 0 and level 4 spell prepared daily, more spell slots available dailyUpdates to Grave Touch and Arcane Reservoir+1 Feat - Skill Focus (UMD) from Racial Trait "Focused Study"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Learning level 4 spells from Nebta-Khufre's Spellbook (all DC 19 Spellcraft checks):

Animate Dead (1d20+17)[*19*]
Ball Lightning (1d20+17)[*21*]
Enervation (1d20+17)[*19*]
Fear (1d20+17)[*19*]
Obsidian Flow (1d20+17)[*26*]
Stoneskin (1d20+17)[*19*]

Edit: all pass, but holy s*** those dice! Good thing Vershab has a high Spellcraft bonus...

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I apologize for not handling loot as it happened. Can you link the posts where the prize and everything are listed? Thanks!
> [/SPOILER]


Well, I had forgotten to mentions their value, so it's not shocking you'd forget about them too.

Here and here.

Sabef will no doubt have the right connections to negotiate the best prices for these souvenirs, should the group wish to convert them to cash. They'll get this:
- Gold camel, 4500 gp
- Camels and chariot, 1400 gp
- Portrait of Muminofrah, 250 gp

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oh wow, that's handy!

I will make it a point to review this tomorrow and make some plans.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I thought the sums listed in the AP were rather miserly for that level. Also, I had expanded the camel race sequence a lot, so it's surely worth a bit more of a reward. On top of that, we had been playing loot-less for a long time, so I thought I'd give a little boost to the numbers.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Good questions from DarkOne about the automatons. The clockwork soldiers are just scrap metal right now, the value of the intact pieces can't be recovered unless a specialized buyer is found (unlikely in Tephu). But they each come with a +1 halberd (2310gp each, you can sell for 50% of that). Then the intact clockwork servant with its key is very valuable to a librarian, as it's programmed to sort books and papyrus, it's a great help. Its value is 7500gp, so it can be sold for 3750, provided the right buyer can be found.

----------


## JWallyR

I'm going to work through leveling Lehasti up a bit later, but I had a quick DM question... does Azkin automatically level up to 6 as well?

And also... can Lehasti begin to attract followers? Does Sabef count along these lines? How much bookkeeping is going to be involved, or is there a decent approach to hand-waving their presence with the group? (I don't anticipate trying to milk a lot of benefit out of followers, but a couple of low-level clerics passing out minor non-combat blessings or something like that might be neat.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I'm going to work through leveling Lehasti up a bit later, but I had a quick DM question... does Azkin automatically level up to 6 as well?
> 
> And also... can Lehasti begin to attract followers? Does Sabef count along these lines? How much bookkeeping is going to be involved, or is there a decent approach to hand-waving their presence with the group? (I don't anticipate trying to milk a lot of benefit out of followers, but a couple of low-level clerics passing out minor non-combat blessings or something like that might be neat.)


Yes, Azkin moves to level 6. As for followers, yes, with a Leadership score of 11, modified to 10 for the purposes of followers (because Lehasti is a wandering adventurer), she can now have up to 5 level 1 followers. That said, I don't think we want to deal with a bunch of followers adventuring with the group. So, here's how I see this: Lehasti's reputation grows, and she now has a few followers in Tephu (Sabef and a couple of camel racing fans) and in Wati (Sarenrae church members), and there will be interactions with them when she visits these two cities. Other than that, maybe I'll get ideas to make a follower show up in the narrative from time to time. Let me know what you think?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Good questions from DarkOne about the automatons. The clockwork soldiers are just scrap metal right now, the value of the intact pieces can't be recovered unless a specialized buyer is found (unlikely in Tephu). But they each come with a +1 halberd (2310gp each, you can sell for 50% of that). Then the intact clockwork servant with its key is very valuable to a librarian, as it's programmed to sort books and papyrus, it's a great help. Its value is 7500gp, so it can be sold for 3750, provided the right buyer can be found.


So, 2310 GP for both +1 Halberds (unless someone wants to keep any of them - *JWallyR* doesn't, but maybe *Starbin* would?) and another 3750 GP. 6060 GP total, so...
Another 1515 GP each if we split it four ways or1346 GP, 6 SP, and 6 CP for the PCs and 673 GP, 3 SP, and 3 CP for Azkin if we include him with a half-cut.
We still need to finalize the decision on how we split the coin. Does anyone have a firm vote?

----------


## JWallyR

> Yes, Azkin moves to level 6. As for followers, yes, with a Leadership score of 11, modified to 10 for the purposes of followers (because Lehasti is a wandering adventurer), she can now have up to 5 level 1 followers. That said, I don't think we want to deal with a bunch of followers adventuring with the group. So, here's how I see this: Lehasti's reputation grows, and she now has a few followers in Tephu (Sabef and a couple of camel racing fans) and in Wati (Sarenrae church members), and there will be interactions with them when she visits these two cities. Other than that, maybe I'll get ideas to make a follower show up in the narrative from time to time. Let me know what you think?


Sounds good to me. I don't care to clutter the dialogue unnecessarily with ongoing non-combat NPCs, particular when I have been a slow poster lately anyway.




> We still need to finalize the decision on how we split the coin. Does anyone have a firm vote?


If Azkin getting a half portion is good for y'all, I'm down with it. I mostly plan to shore up his defense with gear, since having him _close_ to melee allows for a number of good things to happen, and hopefully that's not too expensive.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's HD roll: (1d5+5)[*9*] plus 3 from con. After this roll is added, she's done.

Azkin's HD roll: (1d4+4)[*5*] plus 2 from con. He's also done.

Question re: Azkin. As he moves more and more toward his clerical calling, is it reasonable for me to reconsider retraining a couple of feats? I don't remember the last time Azkin got *an* attack of opportunity, nor is he doing a lot with his ability to ignore soft cover from allies in melee when attacking with his long spear. If it's reasonable, I'd like to consider reworking those, gradually, to more support/buff type stuff. Maybe even personal survivability, what with his being at a 2 level deficit vs. the party and still needing to be semi-in-melee.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm good with Azkin getting a half share.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Learning new spells from scrolls (approved by *Gwynfrid* via Discord):

Comprehend Languages (DC 16) - (1d20+17)[*21*] (cannot fail)
Alter Self (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*37*] (cannot fail)
Blindness/Deafness  (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*23*] (cannot fail)
Life Pact  (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*19*] (cannot fail)
Protection from Arrows  (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*35*] (cannot fail)
Shatter  (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*37*] (cannot fail)
Spectral Hand  (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*36*] (cannot fail)
Spider Climb  (DC 17) - (1d20+17)[*34*] (cannot fail)
Wind Wall  (DC 18) - (1d20+17)[*29*] (cannot fail)
Phantom Chariot  (DC 19) - (1d20+17)[*23*]
Scrying  (DC 19) - (1d20+17)[*32*]

Edit: All pass, costing...more gold than I have in materials to write in my spellbook... Can someone help?

Vershab has 149 GP left. He needs 700 GP in materials to inscribe them into his spellbook. If I need to drop a scroll, it will probably be Scrying (level 4). Please let me know if anyone can spot me on this - I am sure these spells will come in handy!

----------


## Starbin

Take 700 from my cut.

----------


## Farmerbink

75% chance of handy dandy headband: (1d100)[*26*] (higher is always better)

----------


## Farmerbink

Clearly, it was meant to be.  Turi will procure a Headband of unshakeable resolve.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Take 700 from my cut.


Thank you, *Starbin*! I will do my best to continue to make it worthwhile to the party as a whole and Natala specifically. The Scrying spell in particular was to begin moving in a direction that might help explain some Divination spell-interest that could lead to Vershab helping to answer some of the tough questions we still have. Hopefully you will feel it worthwhile!

----------


## Starbin

> Thank you, *Starbin*! I will do my best to continue to make it worthwhile to the party as a whole and Natala specifically. The Scrying spell in particular was to begin moving in a direction that might help explain some Divination spell-interest that could lead to Vershab helping to answer some of the tough questions we still have. Hopefully you will feel it worthwhile!


Dude, no worries.  I didnt really know what to get and spells help the party.

----------


## JWallyR

> Question re: Azkin. As he moves more and more toward his clerical calling, is it reasonable for me to reconsider retraining a couple of feats? I don't remember the last time Azkin got *an* attack of opportunity, nor is he doing a lot with his ability to ignore soft cover from allies in melee when attacking with his long spear. If it's reasonable, I'd like to consider reworking those, gradually, to more support/buff type stuff. Maybe even personal survivability, what with his being at a 2 level deficit vs. the party and still needing to be semi-in-melee.


Quoting myself so the question doesn't get lost in the shuffle. I'm thinking through the situation and I am thinking that Azkin might go sword-and-board (Scimitar being a favored weapon) for survivability (get a couple more AC) and that's where I'm leaning toward spending his money as well. If a Ring of Protection +1 is available (is that common enough at 2000 GP to not need a roll?) I might have Lehasti spot him the coin, and "plain old" shield and sword are probably good for now as well.

All that to say... aside from potentially retraining a couple feats and procuring those items, I'm ready to move on. Lehasti doesn't have the coin for any new items of note, and I don't want to hold up the game while I painstakingly research things less than 2k GP worth considering.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Quoting myself so the question doesn't get lost in the shuffle. I'm thinking through the situation and I am thinking that Azkin might go sword-and-board (Scimitar being a favored weapon) for survivability (get a couple more AC) and that's where I'm leaning toward spending his money as well. If a Ring of Protection +1 is available (is that common enough at 2000 GP to not need a roll?) I might have Lehasti spot him the coin, and "plain old" shield and sword are probably good for now as well.
> 
> All that to say... aside from potentially retraining a couple feats and procuring those items, I'm ready to move on. Lehasti doesn't have the coin for any new items of note, and I don't want to hold up the game while I painstakingly research things less than 2k GP worth considering.


Sorry, I missed the question the first time, so it's a good idea to bump it up.

Retrain - not a problem, I want to be fairly relaxed about that as long as it makes sense for the character's nature and story.

Ring of protection, yes, please roll for availability.

----------


## Starbin

Rolls for gear, just in case ...

*Wand of Endure Elements* - (1d100)[*80*]
*Wand of Tap Inner Beauty* - (1d100)[*96*]
*Wand of Entropic Shield* - (1d100)[*51*]
*Wand of Shield of Faith* - (1d100)[*62*]
*Wand of Remove Fear* - (1d100)[*30*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's dim lighting concealment: (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll a few things...

Flying caster (1d100)[*1*]

Sailor #2 (1d100)[*74*]

Sailor #3 (1d100)[*27*]

Sailor #4 (1d100)[*84*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I always forget stuff... cultist's Perception (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Character progressing nicely - just stopping in to acquire HP...  (7d5)[*31*]

Wow!  That gives me _exactly_ 100 HP - good sign!

----------


## Farmerbink

UHhhhhhhh...

d5?

What kinda class rolls d5s? XD

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> UHhhhhhhh...
> 
> d5?
> 
> What kinda class rolls d5s? XD


Half of a half-blooded bloodrager, of course!

Edit: more specifically from the 16



> Max hit points at first level. Afterwards, roll a half-die + half max (example: instead of 1d10, roll 1d5+5).

----------


## Gwynfrid

> UHhhhhhhh...
> 
> d5?
> 
> What kinda class rolls d5s? XD


The classes superior to those who roll d4s or d3s, but not as good as the class that rolls d6s  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

riiiiiight.  I forgot that we were rolling half, getting half for free in this game.  XD

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's attack rolls for IC post (assuming the sphinx is evil, lol). *Flanking is not included*, but by position I would think it to apply.

(POWER) Attack: (1d20+16)[*20*], cc for x2 on 31+: (1d20+16)[*18*]
Damage: (2d4+26)[*28*], plus [2d4+26[/roll] on crit derp, botched but irrelevant

AoO, if applicable, *not assuming vs sphinx*, if so +3 attack/+8 damage apply:
(POWER) Attack: (1d20+13)[*20*], cc for x2 on 28+: (1d20+13)[*17*]
Damage: (2d4+18)[*22*], plus [2d4+18[/roll] on crit

----------


## Farmerbink

Forgot concealment, 'cuz I'm a genius: (1d100)[*23*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowledge (Arcana) to identify the Blink effect. (DC 20 plus spell level (3) for a total DC of 23.) (1d20+17)[*31*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

20% fail chance due to Blink. (1d100)[*18*] - wow, this isn't this guy's lucky day.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Again, 20% chance of failing... (1d100)[*4*] - three in a row. I guess it can happen to everyone...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Saves following the explosion (includes Prayer effect):

Turi, Reflex DC15 (1d20+12)[*19*] or (1d6+6)[*11*] fire damage
Turi, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+9)[*23*]
Cultist #2, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+6)[*15*]
Sailor #2, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let's see how many of these I can miss (1d100)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot an AoO

Sailor #2 gets an AoO on cultist #2 (1d20+5)[*6*] miss chance (needs 21+) (1d100)[*16*] damage (1d6+2)[*8*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*14*] cd (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

First explosion
Lehasti, Reflex DC15 (1d20+11)[*26*] or (1d6+6)[*8*]  fire damage
Lehasti, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+17)[*31*]
Azkin, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+10)[*14*]

First explosion
Lehasti, Reflex DC15 (1d20+11)[*26*] or (1d6+6)[*10*]  fire damage
Lehasti, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+17)[*18*]
Azkin, Reflex DC15 (1d20+8)[*15*] or (1d6+6)[*8*]  fire damage
Azkin, Fortitude DC15 (1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let's see if this guy can at least cast one spell (1d100)[*27*] - yes, finally!

----------


## Gwynfrid

This is a pretty low chance, but just in case:
Vershab's Stealth (1d20+21)[*30*]
Flying caster, Perception (1d20+4)[*5*]
Cultist #5, Perception (1d20+4)[*6*]
Cultist #6, Perception (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's roll vs. deafness on casting Bless: (1d100)[*42*] (success on 21+)

----------


## JWallyR

Rolling vs. deafness to cast Bull's Strength: [rolll]1d100[/roll], success on 21+ derp

----------


## JWallyR

Rolling vs. deafness to cast Bull's Strength: (1d100)[*41*], success on 21+

----------


## Gwynfrid

Fort save (1d20+7)[*8*], if failed, duration of the effect after leaving the cloud: (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## JWallyR

Botched LoH roll: (4d6)[*18*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some rolls
(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*20*]
(1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Nice high rolls on those saving throws...damn dice.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi will likely get an AoO when homeslice tries to stand.

Turi will use it to try to make him not stand. (1d20+17)[*37*] trip (does not include flanking or anything involving prone-ness)

----------


## Farmerbink

Obviously, I'd like to keep the 20.  Regardless, the AOO:

(1d20+13)[*16*] kukri attack vs prone gnoll
(1d20+13)[*14*] CC 31+
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*10*] bonus damage

not flanking, and prone doesn't appear to remove dex mod from the equation, so I don't think sneak attack applies?  If I'm missing something: (4d8)[*12*] sneak stab

----------


## Gwynfrid

A 16 hits, 8 damage.

As Turi tries to stand, he sustains AoOs too, from the two gnolls but not the blind hyena:

Gnoll #2, scimitar (includes favored enemy bonus, flanking, no TWF penalty) (1d20+15)[*16*] damage (1d8+6)[*8*]  cc(33+) (1d20+15)[*25*] cd (1d8+6)[*13*]

Gnoll #4, scimitar (includes favored enemy bonus, flanking, no TWF penalty, prone penalty) (1d20+11)[*13*] damage (1d8+6)[*13*]  cc(29+) (1d20+11)[*23*] cd (1d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As discussed in Discord:

Acrobatics: (1d20+1)[*16*]
Fly: (1d20+16)[*35*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The first posts have grown too large to contain everything, so I'm reposting an updated NPC table here.



Name
Race
Occupation
Location
Attitude
Status
Notes

Thabit
Human (M)
Ex-cultist of the Forgotten Pharaoh
Temple of Sarenrae, Wati
Helpful
Healthy
Grateful for a chance at redemption

Sadiki
Human (M)
Initiate of Sarenrae
Temple of the Twins Suns, Ipeq
Helpful
Healthy
Took Thabit to the temple of Sarenrae in Wati

Yeeharghun
Gnoll (M)
Slaver's leader
Parched Dunes
Hostile
Dead
Killed by Vlarga

Yorh-Krang
Gnoll (M)
Yeeharghun's brother
Fort Fang
Hostile
Healthy
Another of Vlarga's enemies

?
Behir (M)
Predator of the desert
Parched Dunes
Controlled
Undead
Killed by the group, animated as a zombie

?
Thriae (F)
Thriae dancer
Thriae hive
Indifferent
Healthy
Leader of the thriae patrol

Izzalebz
Thriae (F)
Thriae soldier
Thriae hive
Indifferent
Healthy
Escorted Lehasti to the hive

Zizzira
Thriae (F)
Seer, leader of the thriae hive after the death of the queen
Thriae hive
Friendly
Healthy
Hopes the group will rescue the royal larva

Khabekh-Shu
Human (M)
Arcane caster, cultist of the Forgotten Pharaoh
Sunken Valley in the Parched Dunes
Hostile
Healthy
Leader of the cultists in Tephu, attacked the group on the barge

?
? (F)
Possibly a cultist leader
Sunken Valley in the Parched Dunes
Hostile
Healthy
Spied on by Vershab, appeared to him in a dream




*NPCs in Tephu*

Name
Race
Occupation
Location
Attitude
Status
Notes

*Major NPCs:*







Deka An-Keret
Human (F)
Tephu's haty-a (governor) and  High Priestess of Nethys
Sanctuary of Nethys, Tephu
Unfriendly
Healthy
Declined to authorize the group to visit the Spiral Archive, until overruled by Muminofrah

Muminofrah
Human (F)
Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King
Pharaoh's Palace, Sothis; or her barge
Variable
Healthy
Showed great interest in Turi, gave authorization to visit the Spiral Archive, set up a chariot race

Sabef
Human (M)
City guide
Medina, Tephu
Helpful
Healthy
The group's guide and go-to person in Tephu

*Secondary NPCs:*







Sekek
Human (F)
Diaconess of Nethys
Sanctuary of Nethys, Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy
Helped the group get an appointment with the haty-a; referee in the chariot race

Thabat Pehta
Human (F)
Innkeeper
Inn of the Desert Winds, Tephu
Friendly
Healthy


Meret-Hetef
Human (F)
Forgotten Pharaoh cultist leader
Dark Depository
Hostile
Dead
Fought the group in Wati, escaped; heard by Turi on Muminofrah's barge; killed in the Dark Depository

Raerka and Iunre
Human (M)
Courtiers in Mumnifrah's retinue
Muminofrah's barge
Indifferent
Healthy
Ran in chariot race

Ahmose and Ebana
Human (F)
Courtiers in Mumnifrah's retinue
Muminofrah's barge
Indifferent
Healthy
Ran in chariot race

Nehesy and Benerib
Human (M and F)
Courtiers in Mumnifrah's retinue
Muminofrah's barge
Indifferent
Healthy
Ran in chariot race

Kapes and Manetho
Human (M)
Master camel chariot racers
Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy
Ran in chariot race

Harwa and Djaty
Human (M)
Upstart camel chariot racers
Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy
Ran in chariot race

Stetut
Human (F)
Camel chariot racers
Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy
Ran in chariot race, paid to take a new partner who turned out to be an assassin

Abdallah
Human (M)
Commander of the city watch
Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy
Couldn't arrest the assassins

Unas
Half-elf (M)
Lieutenant of guards for Muminofrah
Muminofrah's barge
Indifferent
Healthy
Tasked with protecting the group overnight

?
Human (F)
Researcher?
Great Library, Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy
Found reading in the Spiral Archive, didn't want to be disturbed

?
Human (F)
Lead curator, priestess of Nethys
Great Library, Tephu
Indifferent
Healthy


Amisheh and Bapuh
Human (M)
Chariot racing fans and admirers of Lehasti
Tephu
Helpful
Healthy
Hope to see Lehasti race again next year




*NPCs in Wati*

Name
Race
Occupation
Location
Attitude
Status
Notes

*Major NPCs:*







Sebti the Crocodile
Human (F)
Wati's High Priestess of Pharasma
Grand Mausoleum
Helpful
Healthy
Believed the group can save the city, happy to be proven right

Lempteph
Human (M)
Priest of Pharasma
Grand Mausoleum
Helpful
Healthy
Rescued by the group, main contact within Pharasma clergy

Velriana Hypaxes
Human (F)
Osirionologist, Scorched Hand leader
Tooth and Hookah
Hostile
Dead
Wanted Erudite Eye for herself and Nethys's followers; as revenant, killed Menedes

Nebta-Khufre
Human (M)
Necromancer, Forgotten Pharaoh cult leader
Sepulcher of the Servant
Hostile
Dead
Stole the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh; killed by the group

*Secondary NPCs:*







Omar Habatani
Human (M)
Necromancy scholar
Hall of Blessed Rebirth
Friendly
Healthy
Vershab's mentor

Minnothep
Human (F)
Osirionologist, business owner
Canny Jackal
Helpful
Healthy
Calathon's employer

Malakeh Amradi
?
Alchemist merchant
?
Hostile
Unknown
Calathon's trainer

Huushmad and Qelifa Gesmeha
Human (M&F)
Caravan merchants
Tooth and Hookah
Helpful
Healthy, short on funds
Lehasti's parents

Dahrehn
Human (M)
Alchemical and magical supplies tradesman
Sunburst Market
Friendly
Healthy
Calathon's usual supplier

Alekshan
Human (F)
Clerk
Grand Mausoleum
Indifferent
Healthy


Telmein
Human (M)
Expert and handyman
Grand Mausoleum
Friendly
Healthy
Recovered chariot

Khelru
Human (M)
Priest of Nethys, Scorched Hand member
Tooth and Hookah
Hostile
Dead
Killed by Lehasti

Azaz
Human (M)
Wizard, Scorched Hand member
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy
Grateful for Lehasti's mercy

Idorii
Half-elf (F)
Bodyguard, Scorched Hand member
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy
Grateful for Lehasti's mercy

Marrn
Halfling (M)
Adventurer, Dog Soldiers leader
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy
Helped at the Canny Jackal

Falto
Human (M)
Adventurer, Cryptfinders leader
Tooth and Hookah
?
Healthy


Sigrun Firehair
Human (F)
Adventurer, Daughters of the Desert leader
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy
Writes an epic of the group's story

Black Kiss
Half-elf (F)
Adventurer, Sand Scorpions leader
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy
Allied with the group to fight ghouls, and helped at the Canny Jackal

Naadhira
Human (F)
Cleric of Sarenrae (Cryptfinders)
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy
Helped at the Canny Jackal

Farhaan
Human (M)
Barman & owner, Tooth and Hookah
Tooth and Hookah
Friendly
Healthy


Hezrhab Godspeaker
Pahmet (M)
Prime Servant of Magrim
Pahmet lands
Friendly
Healthy


Menedes VIII and Nuru Tombguard
Pahmet (M&F)
Menedes' parents
Pahmet lands
Helpful
Healthy


Ahmoses
Human (F)
Healer, priest of Pharasma
Grand Mausoleum
Friendly
Healthy
Diagnosed Calathon

Malekeh
Pahmet (M)
Ouat, Menedes's old master
Pahmet lands
Helpful
Healthy


Baketra
Human (F)
Wati art collector
Canny Jackal
Friendly
Healthy
Was at the auction

Basif Iosep
Half-elf (M)
Wati art collector
Canny Jackal
Friendly
Healthy
Was at the auction

Djat Masakhet and Intef Karam
Human (M&F)
Priests of Nethys
Canny Jackal
Friendly
Healthy
Were at the auction

Khammayid Okhenti
Human (M)
Wati noble
Canny Jackal
Friendly
Healthy
Was at the auction

Manaat Heshwah
Human (F)
Wati trader
Canny Jackal
Friendly
Healthy
Was at the auction

Maru and Namaru Meshhoten
Human (F&F)
Wati nobles (dowager and granddaughter)
Canny Jackal
Helpful
Healthy
Were at the auction

Menya the Whip
Human (M)
Wati armorsmith
Canny Jackal
Helpful
Healthy
Saved by Menedes at the auction; offers 25% discount on armor

Bal Themm
Human (F)
Acolyte of Pharasma
Grand Mausoleum
Helpful
Healthy
Saved by the group

Ammeris
Human (M)
Priest of Pharasma
Grand Mausoleum
Friendly
Healthy
Helped with Bal Themm

Yuia
Human (F)
Priestess of Sarenrae
Temple of Sarenrae
Helpful
Healthy
Overjoyed with Azkin's discovery of faith, instructs him

Bahtep
Human (M)
Shopkeeper
Sun-Ripened Teas
Helpful
Healthy
Saved from looters

Sehhosep
Half-elf (F)
Wizard, Vershab's teacher
?
Unfriendly
Healthy
Mourning widow

Bentu
Half-elf (M)
Sehhosep's husband


Dead


"Old Eye-Taker" Sotenre
Dread skeleton (M)
Judge
Precinct of Left Eyes

Dead
Destroyed by the group

Snaaib
Human (M)
Prison guard
Precinct of Left Eyes
Helpful
Healthy
Saved from "Old Eye-Taker" Sotenre

Qasin
Nosoi (F)
Lempteph's psychopomp friend
Grand Mausoleum
Helpful
Healthy
Guided the group to Lempteph's location

Cultist leader in golden mask
Human (M)
Leader of the Cult of the Forgotten Pharaoh and Silver Chain gang
?
Hostile
Dead
Fled the fight at the Bright River Brickworks; later killed by the group in the Sepulchre

Nakht Sepses
Human (M)
First Watcher of the Voices of the Spire
Grand Mausoleum
Indifferent
Healthy
Reluctantly convinced the group can help

Shardizhad
Crystal dragon (F)
 Well, a dragon
Shiny Bauble
Indifferent
Healthy
Loves gems and is prepared to sell magic items for them; made good deals with the group

Unwrapped Harmony
Dark stalker (F)
Xotl leader
Asetiti Estate
Indifferent
Healthy
Friendly with Lempteph; helped the group after they dealt with Gaunt Cadaver

Gaunt Cadaver
Dark slayer  (M)
Xotl rebel and heretic
Kawab Villa
Hostile
Dead
Accused (correctly) of turning his followers into undead

Oshwyt
Human (M)
Fading member, drug dealer
Windward Wend Oils Company in the Gulla Market
Hostile
Dead
Provided information and tried to get rid of the group peacefully; attacked the group when confronted with mumia traffic accusation; killed in the fight

Worm
Human (M)
Fading member, drug dealer
Windward Wend Oils Company in the Gulla Market
Hostile
Dead
Killed in the fight

Date Palm
Human (M)
Fading member, drug dealer
?
Hostile
Wounded
Fled the fight

Bheg
Ghast (M)
Fading member, drug maker, alchemist
?
Hostile
Undead
Fled the fight

Neferekhu
Undead head (F)
Oracle, Nebta-Khufre's grandmother
Sepulcher of the Servant
Hostile
Dead
Destroyed by the group

Naghut
Half-orc ghast (F)
Ally of Nebta-Khufre
Sepulcher of the Servant
Controlled
Destroyed
Controlled by Vershab, destroyed when she attacked anyway

*No longer NPCs:*







Turi
Human (M)
Boy from Bargetown, age 14; now part of the group
Tooth and Hookah
Helpful
Healthy
Joined the group

Akzin
Human (M)
Boy from Bargetown, age 13; Lehasti's cohort
Tooth and Hookah
Helpful
Healthy
Discovered faith in Sarenrae and acquired divine powers

----------


## JWallyR

Puzzle Falchion dex check: (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's concentration check, vs DC *17* to cast Bless defensively: (1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## Starbin

AOO from spiritual warrior 
*AOO* - (1d20+11)[*14*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*8*]

My God, maybe ONE roll above 10?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's AoO:

Attack: (1d20+13)[*21*], CC for 2x on 31+: (1d20+13)[*20*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing, add'l (2d4+17)[*22*] on crit

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Enervation (if Vershab has the actions and can see the behir without risk of falling): (1d20+5)[*25*] to hit touch AC, (1d20+5)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*1*] temporary negative levels applied, (1d4)[*1*] critical hit additional temporary negative levels.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab needs to first make a Perception roll DC20 to see the behir from the top. It's DC25 to reduce its cover from improved to regular.

(1d20+19)[*39*]

----------


## Starbin

Whoops.  First, I forgot the ally's second attack: *Attack* - (1d20+8)[*27*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*9*]
If necessary, *Crit confirm* - (1d20+8)[*25*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*10*]

And for the potential crit (ally uses a falchion) *Attack* - (1d20+13)[*23*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Here are the stats for the group's freshly created mount. Note that a Guargantuan zombie gets an extra 6HD on top of the base creature's. But I capped this at a total of 16HD, double Vershab's level.

Fast Zombie Behir
NE Gargantuan undead
Init +1
Senses Darkvision 60ft, Perception +0

AC 14, touch 7, flat-footed 13 (+1 Dex, +7 natural, -4 size), CMD 36
HP 88 (16d8+16)
For +5, Ref +6, Will+ 10
Undead immunities

Speet 50ft, climb 30ft
BAB +12, CMB +25
Melee: bite +21 (3d6+9), slam +21 (2d8+9)
Quick Strikes (Ex): Whenever a fast zombie takes a full-attack action, it can make one additional slam attack at its highest base attack bonus.
Space 15ft, Reach 10ft

Str 29, Dex 12, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 10
Feats: Toughness
Skills: None
Languages: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's Knowledge (Nature) check regarding the bee-people: (1d20+13)[*33*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's Fort save DC15 (1d20+4)[*16*] Str damage (1d2)[*1*] - no effect

----------


## JWallyR

I don't know if another Diplomacy check is required for the aid being asked, but just to be on the safe side: (1d20+17)[*27*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Three days, three Will saves DC20
(1d20+10)[*17*]
(1d20+10)[*24*]
(1d20+10)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Another round of acid arrow damage for Natala (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Fort vs blind DC15: (1d20+14)[*15*] edit: Vlarga isnt raging so this is -3=12

----------


## Farmerbink

fly to hover: (1d20+7)[*17*] vs DC 15

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot to post the golem's attacks, so here we go:

Slam #1 (1d20+18)[*32*] damage (2d6+7)[*11*]; cc(38) (1d20+18)[*28*] cd (2d6+7)[*15*] and grab (1d20+24)[*40*] 
Slam #2 (1d20+18)[*26*] damage (2d6+7)[*15*]; cc(38) (1d20+18)[*23*] cd (2d6+7)[*14*] and grab (1d20+24)[*25*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Some rolls are in order:

C9 Refl DC17 vs Burst of Radiance (1d20+6)[*10*] or blinded (1d4)[*4*] rounds, if successful dazzled instead - fail
C9 Refl DC16 vs Troth of the Forgotten Pharaoh explosion (1d20+6)[*26*] or (1d6+8)[*14*] fire damage - pass, no damage
C9 Fort DC16 vs Troth of the Forgotten Pharaoh explosion (1d20+8)[*26*] or blinded 1 round - pass, doesn't matter

Khabekh-Shu, Mirror Image (1d4+3)[*5*] images

----------


## Starbin

Looks like a threat on the spiritual weapon ... *Crit* - (1d20+9)[*22*], *Damage* - (1d8+2)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot the lingering acid (2d4)[*7*]

----------


## Starbin

Possible crit with the spiritual weapon: *Threat* - (1d20+6)[*20*], *Damage* - (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Trying to get back in the game here... I see a clever attempt at deception from Natala. The sand golem is mindless, but this is purely a visual and audible illusion, so I'll rule that there's a chance it gets fooled, and will roll a Will save against Natala's spell, DC17 if my calculation is correct. The golem will get a +2 circumstance bonus owning to the fact that it can feel the real Lehasti in its, er, clutches.

(1d20+6)[*14*] - fail, it will drop Lehasti and attack the image

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot the lingering acid again (2d4)[*6*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lots of screwed up dice rolls...

The celestial tiger will full attack the sand golem.

Two Claws + Grab: (1d20+10)[*25*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*26*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*20*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*10*] damage, (1d8+6)[*9*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+10)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*34*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*13*] damage, (1d8+6)[*7*] critical strike damage.

Bite + Grab: (1d20+9)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*21*] grapple check to initiate, (2d6+6)[*11*] damage, (2d6+6)[*15*] critical strike damage.

Rake (if it successfully grapples the golem), 2 Claws: (1d20+10)[*13*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*14*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*16*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*8*] damage, (1d8+6)[*13*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+10)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*13*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*31*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*7*] damage, (1d8+6)[*14*] critical strike damage. Dice rolls are too low to hit.

The Medium Air Elemental will fly to *J3* and use its Whirlwind ability to attack all three cultists there (DC 14 Reflex save or they take (1d6+3)[*4*] damage (as the elemental's slam attack). Any cultists who fail the first save must pass a second at the same DC or "be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking the indicated damage each round." The whirlwind lasts 2 rounds.

----------

